#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-09-10
<MythbuntuGuest37> hey hey
<tgm4883_laptop> hi
<MythbuntuGuest37> anyone still awake?
<tgm4883_laptop> that would be kinda what the hi was for
<tgm4883_laptop> and lots of people are still awake
<MythbuntuGuest37> hehe
<tgm4883_laptop> as it's only 17:19 here :)
<MythbuntuGuest37> i'm having some issues with my videodrivers,..
<MythbuntuGuest37> 02:19 here
<tgm4883_laptop> it's probably best to tell your problem
<MythbuntuGuest37> i have read there is a bug that you can't install something regarding the drivers during the initial installation
<tgm4883_laptop> correct
<tgm4883_laptop> minor bug
<MythbuntuGuest37> i have encountered that problem,
<tgm4883_laptop> and...
<MythbuntuGuest37> how can i get my tv out to work then?
<MythbuntuGuest37> if i don't install that part
<tgm4883_laptop> you have to install restricted drivers after the installation
<tgm4883_laptop> you can access the control centre and install from there
<MythbuntuGuest37> i have done that as well, and after reboot i get the bluescreen saying i messed up my xorg
<MythbuntuGuest37> cc wasn't "selectable" to install
<MythbuntuGuest37> so now i have mythbuntu booting up with blue screen of death and i have no idea how to fix this
<MythbuntuGuest37> apart from reinstall then
<tgm4883_laptop> what video card?
<MythbuntuGuest37> onboard ati radeon X1250
<MythbuntuGuest37> asus M2 VM HDMI motherboard
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> which drivers did you load?
<MythbuntuGuest37> i can't access the system to check,.. but as i recall where you go into the configuration of the drivers,.. the top one
<MythbuntuGuest37> you had restricted drivers, then something else, then ccontrol center and again something else
<MythbuntuGuest37> do you see where i am getting at?
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, any input?
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<superm1> okay so latest way this has happened - you did a basic install
<superm1> but chose a driver during install
<superm1> gdm wouldnt load consequently?
<superm1> am i correct?
<MythbuntuGuest37> gdm?
<superm1> or did you install driver via restricted-manager then after install?
<MythbuntuGuest37> i installed, everything works, apart from vnc, tvout
<superm1> you didn't get presented with a mythtv setup after install
<MythbuntuGuest37> yes
<superm1> you got the blue gdm screen
<superm1> about how it wouldnt load
<superm1> well vnc only works when xorg is running
<MythbuntuGuest37> yes, but not right after install,.. after installing the restricted drivers
<superm1> can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log then?
<MythbuntuGuest37> sec
<superm1> !pastebin | MythbuntuGuest37
<ubotu> MythbuntuGuest37: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MythbuntuGuest37> how do i copy the whole text?
<superm1> well at this point, the best way is to probably ssh to this box from another one with a full out gui
<MythbuntuGuest37> i ssh'd in trough a terminal
<MythbuntuGuest37> i just don't know how to copy all of the txt
<MythbuntuGuest37> could you tell me how?
<MythbuntuGuest37> could this have anything to do with it?
<MythbuntuGuest37> Fatal server error: no screens found
<MythbuntuGuest37> this is at the very end of the log : http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/36963/
<MythbuntuGuest37> superm1 are you still there?
<superm1> well you can highlight it all and then paste it
<superm1> if your on a linux machine, just middle click to paste
<superm1> in windows with putty i dont know off hand
<MythbuntuGuest37> i'm on ubuntu but the window won't scroll
<tgm4883_laptop> MG37, are you using nano?
<MythbuntuGuest37> vi
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, i think the question is how to select all the text
* tgm4883_laptop also doesn't know this
<superm1> oh just cat instead
<superm1> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<superm1> or if you ssh in with a -X, you can use a graphical editor like nano
<superm1> *gedit
<superm1> geany
<superm1> etc
<MythbuntuGuest37> installing gedit now
<propson> hello all
<propson> is it true that there will soon be weekly builds of mythtv-trunk?
<superm1> this is true
<superm1> just need the mirrors set up, the PPA is able to build them now
<propson> excellent, so we are talking about the next few days?
<superm1> hopefully :)
<superm1> i'm going to try to fix the problem with the weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org mirror tomorrow afternoon
<superm1> so provided that works right we can do a formal announcement for them
<propson> nice one. will check it out
<MythbuntuGuest37> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/36965/
<MythbuntuGuest37> i have found it
<superm1> you have two displays attached
<superm1> it would appear
<MythbuntuGuest37> tv and screen yes
<MythbuntuGuest37> tv and monitor
<superm1> perhaps can you unplug one of them
<superm1> and try again?
<MythbuntuGuest37> sec
<superm1> either that or force override one of them to be disabled in the config
<MythbuntuGuest37> the screen is back
<MythbuntuGuest37> xorg is fine
<MythbuntuGuest37> but now the tv out part,..
<MythbuntuGuest37> how do i get that to work?
<superm1> well hdmi is really just dvi, i want to say you're able to plug in the tv instead, and remove the monitor
<superm1> restart x and magic *should* work
<MythbuntuGuest37> i'll give it a try now
<MythbuntuGuest37> yep,.. i see the bootscreen
<MythbuntuGuest37> great!!
<superm1> well if this is all it was, that was wayyy too easy of a solution :)
<tgm4883_laptop> go magic !!!
<MythbuntuGuest37> all of the troubles aren't gone you know :d
<MythbuntuGuest37> how can i set up my DBV card? :s
<superm1> from the control centre, just choose mythtv-setup
<superm1> and follow through that
<MythbuntuGuest37> it is recognised, but i have no clue on how to search for channels e.d.
<superm1> well once you attach the video source to an input connection, you just open up the channel scanner there
<MythbuntuGuest37> where do i find the scanner?
<MythbuntuGuest37> when i choose "watch tv" i get the error that all available inputs are being used
<superm1> its all in that mythtv-setup area
<superm1> from the control centre
<superm1> DaveMorris, did you sort out what was happening in your builds?
<MythbuntuGuest37> in the screen where you can scan i get "opening of the card failed
<MythbuntuGuest37> it's a technotrend card
<MythbuntuGuest37> maybe i have the settings wrong?
<MythbuntuGuest37> it is recognised in the tvcard settings
<MythbuntuGuest37> but in the channelscanner i have "can't open device"
<superm1> did you make sure to choose the correct card type?
<MythbuntuGuest37> only one is recognised
<MythbuntuGuest37> there's only one option for DVB cards
<superm1> and did you add the correct video source for the card then when you bound it to the input connection?
<MythbuntuGuest37> i have got a little progress now
<MythbuntuGuest37> i get error parsing parameters
<MythbuntuGuest37> it's a dvb sattelite card
<MythbuntuGuest37> i'll play around with it a little more later tomorrow,..
<MythbuntuGuest37> just one final thing,..
<superm1> ya
<MythbuntuGuest37> how can i  get files (movies and music) onto the mythbuntu
<superm1> samba is setup by default
<superm1> and so is nfs
<superm1> so you can copy them over via either of those methods
<tgm4883_laptop> or stream via either of those methods
<MythbuntuGuest37> ok i see it,..
<MythbuntuGuest37> thanks!!
<MythbuntuGuest37> it's 3:30 am,.. i'm off to bed!
<superm1> nn MythbuntuGuest37
<superm1> have fun
<superm1> Daviey, i'm gonna commit an update to the mirroring script tonight that should include trunk in the mirroring process
<superm1> assuming that laga gives the +2 on the builds going live in a day or two
<superm1> Daviey, okay consider it committed.  laga i found a minor typo in the changes you pushed up this morning, but otherwise things look sane
<superm1> well Daviey i just ran the mirroring script on axel's box, but still get something odd:
<superm1> W: Conflicting distribution: http://weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org gutsy Release (expected gutsy but got )
<superm1> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<foxbuntu> hey superm1
<superm1> evening
<superm1> troy_s was looking for you
<foxbuntu> yea...just got his email
<foxbuntu> been working on the truck and at a wedding reception today
<foxbuntu> did he show you the newest samples?
<superm1> no
<foxbuntu> http://imagebin.org/10343
<superm1> i like that bottom right one :)
<foxbuntu> yea me too
<foxbuntu> I really like all but the pink one
<foxbuntu> the interface sample is cool
<superm1> i really like where its going then
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> I liked retro from the get go and this is exatly what I was thinking of
<foxbuntu> you will have to say that we are gonna have the coolest MythV Distro out there
<superm1> well duh.
<foxbuntu> lol
<troy_s> greets boys.
<troy_s> how goes it?
<superm1> hey troy_s
<foxbuntu> hey troy_s
<troy_s> superm1: How goes the building superm1?  Good to see you foxbuntu.
<superm1> foxbuntu just showed me the new mock's you've got.  really loving the bottom right one
<troy_s> superm1: Well I was hesitating putting too much polish into them really.
<troy_s> there is just enough there to sell the font with the atomic era shapes.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, I do have to say I love the work
<troy_s> you run into a bit of a wall with the shapes against the chrome, so I had to cheat the style a tad and add some 3d elements to sell the two together.
<superm1> ah
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Well that's terrific.  Especially considering that it is far far far from polished.
<troy_s> we are going to run into a wall with the fonts though.
<troy_s> I am hoping that the font I have going in that interface mock works is going to be 'free' enough.
<troy_s> I think it is a Larabie font.
<troy_s> which is good.
<foxbuntu> I think your briding between the two works fantasticly
<troy_s> especially because it appears myth's configs will probably render those fonts on the fly.
<foxbuntu> yes
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Well this is a positive step then.  Sometimes you run through countless mocks and they just don't 'ring' to the people who they are supposed to.
<superm1> troy_s, is it currently packaged/shipping in Ubuntu or no?
<troy_s> superm1: Hell no.  Ubuntu fonts are in a state of disrepair.
<superm1> well shipping it within the theme will be a bit more of a challenge then, but still doable
<troy_s> superm1: They are 'free', but as soon as you start some of them in the form we are, the licenses get blurry.
<foxbuntu> superm1, We can work on packing that up
<troy_s> superm1: All it means is that once we get closer to being what we want, we start contacting the authors.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, you got it
<troy_s> superm1: Ideally, we convince them to GPLv3 them such that Debian can use them in main.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, I will do any leg work for that
<troy_s> foxbuntu: That is the _dream_.  If not, then perhaps we go to a CC by SA such that Ubuntu can use them.
<troy_s> There really are some tremendous public domain fonts out there, but the licenses are flakey and as such, the more 'organized' distribution of them is prevented (Read Ubuntu and Mythbuntu in there if you want)
<troy_s> The main thing will be to start dissecting how MythTV does its themeing etc.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, I have a pretty good handle on the way it handles themes
<troy_s> because to really deliver that pastiche feel, we will need to play into the era's layout tendencies etc -- such as staggering the menu as I did in that completely hasty pre-vis.
<foxbuntu> agreed
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Good.  You will be spending some time with me then lol.
<troy_s> So you guys feel that the work thus far is acceptable and heading in the proper direction?
<troy_s> (I must commend you for taking a rather ballsy stance on the design.  I think that if I can avoid sucking too badly it might end up being very decent.)
<foxbuntu> troy_s, more than that...its dead on what I was thinking of from the get go
<foxbuntu> brb
<troy_s> By the way, superm1 and foxbuntu -- that is the rather 'truncated' version of the BelAiresque font.  I crafted the letters a little to make it fit better.
<troy_s> I think it is relatively usable in that format.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, it looks great
<foxbuntu> troy_s, superm1 I gtg however...gotta run out for a bit prob back later
<troy_s> Ok chat soon.
<superm1> ok
<foxbuntu> troy_s, thanks again for all your hard work
<troy_s> foxbuntu: No problem.  I just wish I could do more with a little more time.
<superm1> troy_s, this is the right direction i say.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: We hopefully can hit a bit of a home run.
<superm1> Daviey, i resolved the mirroring issue.  it was my own fault (of course), just a matter of forgetting to remove a few <tab> characters
<troy_s> superm1: Well it will truly stand out against all of that wet floor-itus web2.0 infosupahighway AppleShinyPlastic out there.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, your already mid air over center field bases loaded I say troy_s
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Unfortunately, the hard work is next.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Before you go, have you seen the icons at mapquest?
<foxbuntu> troy_s, ?
<foxbuntu> oh the font you mean?
<troy_s> no, the actual icons.
<superm1> laga, and your trunk builds mirrored properly too.  If you can test them, let me know and i'll give you the apt key before we put it 'live'
<foxbuntu> oh the circles with the things inside?
<troy_s> foxbuntu: "Maps" "mobile" etc.
<troy_s> yes.
<troy_s> three of the four (the car one is obviously someone else not paying attention to the style)
<troy_s> are very 1950/60
<troy_s> with a slightly contemporary twist.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, might be something to play with
<troy_s> foxbuntu: I don't know how much icon work we need to accomplish, but that sort of distorted 60s styling (as per the tv for mythbuntu) can obviously work if we need them.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, ok
<foxbuntu> troy_s, gtg...thanks again
<foxbuntu> later
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Ok go get your stuffs done.
<superm1> well we will basically be having an xfce desktop, so icon work will be there - but that can come much later
<superm1> as of the next build, a bunch of xfce stuff is being introduced
<superm1> DaveMorris is adding that stuff in
<troy_s> superm1: Yes... for the now I think if we can provide a fully immersive MythTV experience with a default wallpaper for the xfce portion, we are winning.
<superm1> exactly
<troy_s> superm1: Aside from the obvious website etc. design to make it a comprehensive presentation.
<superm1> ah yes, that's always a fun part too right? :)
<troy_s> superm1: We still have a helluva long way to go, but at least we have a direction moving along now.
<troy_s> superm1: Yeah fun if you are fond of swallowing razor blades.
<troy_s> lol
<superm1> i'm a bit worried with the color scheme in terms of applying to a usplash - everyone has always done a black background color, so does it scale/work well in other background colors?
<troy_s> superm1: Do we have a decent php/python/javascript/etc. individual around the house?
<troy_s> superm1: Did I show you what we did for Fluxbuntu?
<superm1> troy_s, i saw a short movie when foxbuntu was visiting me a week or two ago
<superm1> is that it?
<troy_s> With a stopwatch?
<superm1> yea
<troy_s> If so, that is it.  We did a complete avoidance of the progress bar.
<superm1> with the white background
<superm1> it looked really really sweet
<troy_s> The hand moves with the progress then fades out.
<troy_s> Yeah -- it turned out masterfully thanks to Tonic.
<superm1> but i didn't realize that was possible with the current usplash
<troy_s> superm1: Not many people do.
<superm1> i'm imagining he has a patch that adds that sort of functionality
<troy_s> superm1: It's the lazyness of the 'design' core to not bother to research the bits.
<troy_s> superm1: They just keep treading over the same crap over and over.  Curves / Swirls / Redo the Progress bar.
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well i think imbrandon has php experience
<superm1> imbrandon, you here?
<superm1> although drupal themes are a different world all their own
<troy_s> superm1: Unfortunately usplash still has a widescreen /standard aspect ratio bug (as in it can't detect them)
<superm1> since the site runs drupal
<troy_s> drupal is a bloody scary scary beast.
<troy_s> superm1: The usplash already has some tinkering in the head going on.
<superm1> so will we see a lot more of those neat splashes for gutsy, or is this going to end up in hardy then?
<troy_s> superm1: What has sort of been the thinking is that we offer up the Mythbuntu TV via fadeup, bursts of short static etc to various images (maybe something akin to "I Love Lucy" etc. flash by, with a token appearance of Shuttlebutt in there lol.)
<troy_s> superm1: Don't expect anything.  It is up to the artist / designers.
<troy_s> superm1: To the best of my knowledge, the Flux one is the only one that pushed the limit on it.
<superm1> ah i see
<superm1> so are you thinking removing the "mythbuntu" name all together from the splash, and just do the static and such?
<troy_s> who knows.
<troy_s> that comes down to what someone deems is trendy
<troy_s> in terms of branding
<troy_s> i personally on on the side of underbranding.
<troy_s> but ... it really just depends on how it all comes together.
<superm1> right
<troy_s> i don't know if we need a huge 'HEY THIS IS MYTHBUNTU EVEN THOUGH YOU JUST SPENT AN HOUR DOWNLOADING AND BURNING IT." approach.
<superm1> well its about branding when someone comes over and you turn on the box though
<superm1> they're like what is this thing booting up on your tv right now
<troy_s> Well yes.  Of course, we assume they will stick around a little.
<troy_s> Or at least hope so.
<troy_s> lol
<troy_s> But in the end, it isn't my decision.  I can only offer an opinion, and that is probably horribly flawed anyways.
<superm1> well mind you, you are the most art informed person in this room at most times :)
<troy_s> superm1: If you feel the desire to have the logo on there, we go.
<troy_s> superm1: Branding is a really nebulous thing -- much like all of art and design.
<troy_s> superm1: Most people have this ill conceived notion that colours and composition have been evolutionary and 'static' in terms of "What is right" and "What is wrong"
<superm1> but your right if they stick around for a little bit, they see the theme on the tv which spits out the name right there anyhow
<superm1> that probably stems from engineering folk like myself, that prefer the binary solution to any problem
<troy_s> superm1:  The reality is that trends move the public aesthetic.  For example, with strict regards to branding, have you looked at the car branding lately?  They are up well past 10 cms now.
<superm1> in some areas, i really really hate branding.  like clothing that people pay for
<troy_s> superm1: Yes.  My personal feeling is that I prefer it if someone goes 'wow -- what's that?  I want it.' as opposed to having the name smashed around all over.
<troy_s> superm1: Yep.  Again, that is a sign of the times.
<superm1> its one thing to get a free shirt from intel and wear it, its another to go to your favorite overpriced store in the mall, and pay 2 arms, and your first born child to advertise for that store
<troy_s> superm1: My gut tells me that the consumer is slowly opening up to branding again (as it was quite big with say, Nike / Adidas etc in the 90s and became taboo in the early 90s during the grunge phase)
<troy_s> superm1: Yep.  Its weird eh?
<superm1> too bad no site of that changing in the near future either
<troy_s> superm1: Seriously though, compare auto logos -- in the 50s FORD and CHEVY were prominently featured on tailgates and trunks etc.  In 99, the Honda logo was a diminutive 8 or so cms across.  Today, the new Honda logo is about 12-14 cms.
<troy_s> superm1: It is so closely tied to social change and opinion that it is interesting to look at how the social 'consciousness' is reflected in the design trends.
<superm1> i guess i haven't looked too closely at that myself, but i will pay more attention and see
<troy_s> superm1: Do.  It is all around you.
<troy_s> superm1: It is rather mind numbing how many vendors have succumbed to the shiny reflective 'attract a crow' approach that Apple spawned back in the late 90s.  The car advertising business started that god knows when.  It is quite a sign of completely blind consumerism.
<troy_s> superm1: No shock that everywhere S. Jobs turns he uses that useless 'Mercedes' analogy.
<superm1> well it really must be the consumers too - all these big companies do market research and find that people want the shiny stuff
<superm1> so how thats ever going to change, i dont know
<troy_s> superm1: Actually, what you find happens again and again is that some clever artist does something avant-garde that has such an impact that mainstream replicates it to the point of kitsch.
<troy_s> superm1: And until someone such as that steps up and has that kind of serious impact on the scene, the mainstream just cycles on the same crap over and over.
<troy_s> superm1: Check out the newer Coke design on the side of their cans for example.  It is quite interesting.
<superm1> well so what are we waiting for.  someone really needs to step up :)
<troy_s> superm1: Lol.  Someone with talent and a real gift to grab on to the public consciousness.  We are probably stuck here for a while.
<troy_s> lol
<troy_s> superm1: Free software still has yet to learn that art and design are actually communication.  Just look at what the small band of Russian constructivists accomplished -- their typesetting is still imitated today.
<troy_s> superm1: But their motivation was entirely political -- and it was reflected in their designs.
<superm1> well its a bit unfair to generalize and blame free software for not learning.  Is it more so that there are not enough artists interested in doing design for free software?
<troy_s> superm1: Not really blaming, but Free Software is really ripe for an entire movement really.  I think the root of the problem is that most people don't know about it, and those that do seem to have some very loud notions of 'right' and 'wrong'.
<troy_s> superm1: Even the GNOME HiG is a rather naive attempt.  There simply isn't such thing as 'ideal' design.  There is an audience and there is a goal.  You can hit a portion, but not everyone.  Designing for that mythical 'everyone' is folly.
<troy_s> superm1: As Aesop so wonderfully said so many years ago.
<superm1> what is the gnome HiG?
<troy_s> superm1: "Human Interface Guidelines"
<troy_s> superm1: Which should raise alarm bells the moment you read the title.  Lol.
<superm1> haha
<troy_s> superm1: How is the build coming along?
<troy_s> superm1: Is the skripts and generated tech working out good?
<superm1> well making lots of progress
<superm1> most of the stuff found bug wise in alpha 4
<superm1> is resolved
<troy_s> superm1: That's good.  How do you feel that Mythbuntu is going to be better than the alternatives out there?
<troy_s> superm1: What does mB offer that the others don't?
<superm1> i think for sure it will be a much better experience
<superm1> people feel comfortable with ubuntu, and this is an extension of it
<superm1> well the big thing is regular support and predictable releases
<superm1> so every 6 months people can upgrade should they want to
<superm1> the other thing is with the control centre addon now, someone can convert a mythbuntu box -> ubuntu
<superm1> and vice versa
<superm1> and still use it for both purposes
<troy_s> superm1: And the control centre is entirely mB's?
<superm1> oh yeah.
<superm1> i wrote it a few weeks ago
<troy_s> superm1: Well that's cool as feck.
<superm1> take a look http://mythbuntu.org/image
<troy_s> superm1: I know that there is a big desire for people to try MythTV, but their experiences in setup often cripple the attempt.
<troy_s> superm1: And quite frankly, MythTV is probably the best media attempt out there for Free Software.
<superm1> the idea of it is supposed to be that someone doesn't need to mess with all the little configuration items related to mythtv by setting it up in this
<superm1> other stuff like a remote, or samba, or nfs, or video drivers, users, paths to mount things
<superm1> are all handled in it
<troy_s> superm1: Interesting.  I suppose there is a lot of room to make it a flawless default.
<superm1> they say i want this machine to be a backend, so i'll press the backend button and hit apply
<troy_s> superm1: Does the control centre have a user knowledge preset?  Like "Beginner/Advanced/Expert" styled thing?
<superm1> not right now, but i've considered adding one
<superm1> the way its coded (hastily), its a bit more work than i'd prefer to admit
<superm1> i basically sat down for 3 days straight and brute forced this thing out, and have been bug fixing and tweaking it since then
<troy_s> superm1: of course.
<troy_s> superm1: Profiles are such a useful design pattern though.  Especially in the sprawl that is inevitable with our realm.  lol.
<superm1> i've got a lot of plans left for it, but probably won't implement them this cycle
<troy_s> superm1: That's great.
<rsingh> Is this where I can ask questions about mythtv?
<superm1> but you can see how it for sure can make installing and setting up even a normal ubuntu box quite a pleasure
<superm1> yea rsingh shoot away
<troy_s> superm1: Absolutely.  Did it have a bad bout of bugs after the initial release?
<rsingh> I have a problem as my main computer has the tv card and cable connection, while its recording it uses up lots of cpu
<superm1> well one big bug about changing auto login on and off, but that was all i saw for it
<superm1> and i fixed that yeserrday
<superm1> rsingh, do you have a hardware encoding card?
<rsingh> I have another computer downstairs not connected to a tv tuner, I was wondering if I set that one up as the master server, how much work would does my tv tuner computer use
<superm1> or software
<rsingh> its software
<superm1> okay so that would be why it uses so much cpu
<rsingh> well recording isnt that bad
<superm1> the best solution really is to get a hardware encoding card
<rsingh> its when it starts doing commerical flagging and also transcoding
<superm1> ah okay
<rsingh> i am trying to off load this to another computer
<superm1> well those can be (and are by default) set as low priority processes
<superm1> if you just want to offload those processes to another box though, you can do that too
<superm1> i actually do that at home myself because my master backend is only a 600mhz p3 with 256mb ram
<rsingh> how would i go about doing that?
<superm1> set up the second machine to be a backend, but a secondary backend
<superm1> and then share the recordings directory via nfs to the two of them
<rsingh> ok
<rsingh> do the dirs have to be mounted in the same location?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> or at least symlinked to the appropriate same locations
<rsingh> ooh ok
<rsingh> is there any config that I have to setup to specify which computer should transcode and stuff like that?
<superm1> yes, you'll run mythtv-setup on each of them
<superm1> and say which roles you want to be performed by those boxes
<rsingh> cool
<rsingh> thanks the help
<superm1> good luck:)
<rsingh> :-D
<rsingh> ok im gono go
<rsingh> thanks again
<doctormo> hello
<superm1> Hi
<superm1> complaining in #mythtv doesn't get problems solved, and neither will complaining here, but if you want to discuss what's been happening, can try to help you out at least
<doctormo> The package for mythtv is not very well set up; instead of setting up a meta package for a local install including setting up all the required localhost settings it seems to be left as a rather painfull exercise for the user to install all the required packages and attempt to get them to talk to each other.
<doctormo> why this should be the case seems beond me
<superm1> well there are a few packages out there that are metas already
<superm1> the 'mythtv' meta will set things up for a local setup
<superm1> and install required packages
<superm1> assuming your on feisty or gutsy
<doctormo> superm1: feisty, when I installed the mythtv meta package it didn't install the mythtv backend or anything else including the mysql database
<superm1> doctormo, minor flood:
<superm1> supermario@portablemario:~/Software/source/ubuntu-installer$ apt-cache depends mythtv
<superm1> mythtv
<superm1>   Depends: mythtv-database
<superm1>   Depends: mythtv-frontend
<superm1>   Depends: mythtv-backend
<superm1>   Depends: mysql-server
<superm1>     mysql-server-5.0
<superm1>  |Depends: ntp
<superm1>   Depends: <ntp-simple>
<superm1>   Recommends: mythtv-doc
<superm1>   Recommends: mythtv-themes
<doctormo> *shrug* don't know what to tell you, go to Add/Remove do a search for mythtv and install the only package listen
<doctormo> listed
<superm1> ah i see
<superm1> the only thing listed in that is "MythTV Frontend"
<superm1> you have to install the package entitled 'mythtv'
<superm1> as in use synaptic to do it, or use sudo apt-get install mythtv
<doctormo> superm1: ah so you see where you need to fix things right?
<superm1> i see exactly what you mean as being the issue here
<superm1> i'll have to discuss with some folks how things get listed in  Add/Remove programs
<superm1> because the package doesn't actually include any code to do that, its handled somewhere else
<doctormo> I see
<doctormo> I'm going to uninstall everyinthing and try again
<superm1> good luck :)
<doctormo> do you have a tv card and if so what kind?
<superm1> yea i've got multiple cards
<superm1> pvr-350, pvr500-mce, pvr250-mce, hdhomerun, air2pc hd5000
<doctormo> I see, this thing seems to be a saa7133 or perhaps it's a saa7135 who knows; point the kernel loads it, what is a good way to test that the kernel is loading the right thing?
<tgm4883_laptop> if any UK people are around, whats the deal with this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ubuntu-Linux-Training-Video-Tutorials/dp/B000Q58YR0/ref=sr_1_1/203-5997488-4283100?ie=UTF8&s=software&qid=1189309525&sr=1-1
<superm1> well you can check out 'dmesg'
<superm1> it will show off anything that is logged as the driver is loaded
<superm1> the common thing with those cards is if it cant detect what card type it is
<superm1> you sometimes have to provide a parameter to the driver to tell it what kind of card it really is
<doctormo> tgm4883_laptop: lol, only works on mac and windows ;-)
<tgm4883_laptop> i know, i saw it and I was like wtf
<doctormo> superm1: do you know of a good page that defines all the cards and params?
<superm1> doctormo, well when the driver is loaded, it will tell you if it needs to be defining the card number
<superm1> and what parameter matches to what
<superm1> its all in dmesg
<doctormo> superm1: the dmesg only says: resgistered device video0,  vbi0
<superm1> then that would likely mean it didn't have any issues loading
<superm1> if it registered a video device
<doctormo> superm1: ah it looks autodetected, card=75 etc
<doctormo> mythtv is now reinstalled I just need to tie the nots
<doctormo> superm1: since at the moment it says there are no video cards available etc
<superm1> well if /dev/video0 is available, then there shouldn't be anything keeping it from working there
<doctormo> superm1: indeed, perhaps I need to run something or set something up? /dev/video0 wasn't available when I installed mythtv meta package perhaps that is why?
<superm1> well it queries for devices in /dev when you run mythtv-setup
<superm1> so as long as it was there when you started mythtv-setup, then that's all that matters
<doctormo> superm1: I have not run mythtv-setup on this iteration, I figured the metapackage would take care of that
<superm1> well that's some high expectation, packaging can only go so far :)
<superm1> doctormo, okay well i found how that Add/Remove programs option is built.  As of gutsy it should be resolved to install the 'mythtv' package rather than just the frontend
<doctormo> superm1: great news, huzzah
<doctormo> hmm the mythtv-setup does some weird stuff; this time it detected the video0 card, but couldn't find any channels; then complained it couldn't connect to the backend it just shutdown followed by running some filldatabase thing which seemed to complain about no channels being available
<doctormo> typical stuff?
<superm1> your a US user by looking at your /whois, so i'm guess schedules direct?
<superm1> you don't do channel scans typically with SD
<superm1> but just end up using the list of channels fetched from them
<superm1> its not a big deal that it doesn't connect to the backend.  its restarted right after mythfilldatabase is ran
<superm1> and then it refreshes the data
<doctormo> well running the frontend and selecting Watch TV told be that it had used all the inputs already (somehow)
<doctormo> and selecting tv guide cause the front end to crash
<superm1> do you have your channels in there yet?
<superm1> for SD?
<superm1> because you won't be able to carry on until you have that data in there and properly assigned to inputs and such
<doctormo> superm1: I'm really at a loss for how you set that up
<superm1> doctormo, let me see if i can link you to a guide that explains how to work through mythtv-setup
<superm1> its probably easier to follow pictures than my typing
<doctormo> sshould I run mythtv-setup as root?
<superm1> No
<superm1> no need to
<superm1> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Mythtv-setup
<superm1> all of the mythtv processes are run as your login name or as the user 'mythtv'
<superm1> Daviey, get up already.  You need to update the bzr branch on uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org and mirror all the stuff so we can announce weeklybuilds
<superm1> Daviey, if you dont get up before i go to bed you realize your accepting having to write the little blurb explaining how they work and stuff for the front page....
<doctormo> superm1: hmm it doesn't seem to want to work; it only gives me the name of my card when I run mythtv-setup as root and it says "Failed to Open" and "Could not open 'dev'video0# to
<superm1> what are the permissions showing up as for /dev/video0?
<superm1> you shouldnt need root permissions to read the card, and if you do, there is no way mythbackend will be able to read it
<elmargol> can I use mythtv over a FF card? Or do I need a GPU?
<superm1> FF card?
<elmargol> Full featured
<superm1> never heard of such card.
<superm1> in theory your able to use any card that provides a framebuffer
<elmargol> It has tv out. You can watch mpeg2 without much cpu usage
<superm1> if you compile with directfb support
<superm1> the only card i know of that you for sure can use like that is the pvr-350
<superm1> with the ivtv-fb driver
<doctormo> superm1: there was firmware to load
<superm1> ah
<superm1> that's surprising, never seen an saa7135 with firmware myself
<doctormo> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/AVerTV_HD_A180
<doctormo> it was quite odd since you have to dive into the kernel docs to get a script that grams the firmware
<doctormo> isn't this something you could write a small script and package it up?
<doctormo> heh I'm running a scan without any arial
<superm1> well actually someone on the mythbuntu team was going to work on such an item
<superm1> a firmware detection package
<superm1> but didn't get it finished in time this summer
<superm1> so its been pushed back to hardy
<doctormo> I see
<superm1> oh its a 7134
<superm1> not a 7135
<doctormo> superm1: no it's a 7133
<superm1> haha :)
<superm1> didn't realize you were loading dvb modules for it
<doctormo> but there is not 7133 or 7135 modules
<superm1> that uses the same firmware as the cx88-dvb cards too
<doctormo> superm1: I wasn't, but I have now since that is what the instructions call for; I have no idea what it is though
<doctormo> digital video broadcast?
<superm1> i'll update https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty_hardware_list
<superm1> to add this piece of info regarding firmware
<superm1> yes
<doctormo> Ah so like DAB Radio then
<superm1> so your card has both DVB and analogue capabilities then
<doctormo> superm1: seems to just have DVB
<superm1> well if you were getting /dev/video0
<superm1> that is an analog device file
<doctormo> superm1: that wiki page lists A180 as 'unknown'
<doctormo> superm1: Ah I was getting that because if saa7134 loads without propper config, without the firmware etc then it doesn't work
<superm1> yeah, your the first one to present an issue with it
<superm1> okay that page is updated now
<doctormo> so you don't really get analog it's just misconfigured
<doctormo> superm1: wow that was quick! lol
<superm1> okay doctormo i'm headed to bed.  hopefully things are working better for you :)
<andruk> when i upgrade to gutsy, should i use a ubuntu cd, and then install mythtv, or should i use mythbuntu and then install the rest of the packages i need?
* superm1 awakens to respond, but will head back to bed in a few
<superm1> you can do it either way around
<superm1> if you start with ubuntu, you can install mythbuntu-control-centre
<superm1> and get all the mythbuntu stuff via that
<superm1> if you start with mythbuntu, you can use mythbuntu-control-centre to install any {,k,x}ubuntu-desktop packages
<superm1> and then use synaptic or apt-get to add whatever you'd like
<andruk> cool, so does mythbuntu auto-detect a lot more settings?
<andruk> nm...dumb question
<superm1> well it configures a lot more for you
<superm1> samba, vnc, nfs, remote
<superm1> and puts everything in a convenient easy to change/access place
<superm1> all of the changes that happen in mythbuntu happen in the archive though, so if you want to go the long way, you can always install packages through the archive and configure things your self
<superm1> eg the remote control stuff, everyone benefits from it
<superm1> having modules shipped by default now
<superm1> and preloading lircd stuff
<superm1> but you dont get the autogenerating lircrc unless you go mythbuntu
<DaveMorris> superm1: the desktop icons are loaded with idesk, how can I change their postions?
<superm1> DaveMorris, we should probably use the desktop icon manager that comes with xfce instead
<superm1> but other wise you can just drag them around
<superm1> their position is saved
<DaveMorris> well atm it loads them up, however they start above the top pannel
<DaveMorris> I'll look at using the xfce desktop icons as well though
<superm1> yea it's probably a lot more straightforward to do it with xfce desktop icons
<superm1> and it will look better than idesk did
<superm1> how'd you get around your little GTK problem earlier?
<DaveMorris> I was having that GTK problem because I'd included gnome-network-manager
<superm1> network-manager-gnome you mean?
<DaveMorris> yeah
<superm1> oh well that's not good, we do want to include that still..
<DaveMorris> yep
<superm1> other than that how are things coming along then?
<andruk> superm1: that totally answers my question then.  thanks!
<elmargol> I have one of those usb irda dongles. It gutsy detects it as a keyboard :(
<superm1> andruk, great, leave some comments in the thread on ubuntu forums gutsy section about the control centre with what you think
<superm1> if you go ubuntu->mythbuntu likely that thread is more relevant
<elmargol> How can I disable this? And use lirc instead?
<superm1> elmargol, blacklist the module
<elmargol> do you know the name?
<superm1> elmargol, do you know what lirc module it should be using?
<elmargol> Lirc allready works. but somehow mythtv does use the keyboard interface instead
<elmargol> If I kill mythtv and use irdadump it shows the buttons
<superm1> irdadump?
<superm1> that's a lirc utility?
<elmargol> thats irda-utils
<superm1> that's a sep ir package
<superm1> you sure your using lirc with the thing?
<elmargol> yes
<superm1> what lirc module does it use?
<elmargol> well not 100%
<superm1> typically it will only modprobe one module
<superm1> either a hid module
<superm1> or a lirc module
<elmargol> maybe it grabs the informations direct from the device
<elmargol> id modprobes a hid module
<superm1> okay so it's likely not using lirc at all
<superm1> which isn't a bad thing nec
<elmargol> The problem is I can't configure 2 different keyboards at all
<elmargol> And some keys do conflict
<superm1> hm so xmodmap isn't a solution.
<superm1> well how bad are the conflicts?
<elmargol> xmodmap is an idea
<superm1> you can always override myth behavior too
<superm1> with mythcontrols
<elmargol> I think I go and use xmodmap
<elmargol> oh I can't config a specific keyboard using xmodmap
<andruk> so...how do you guys do the autogenerating lircrc
<superm1> andruk, another package called mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<superm1> it parses your lircd.conf
<superm1> and sets a bunch of defaults based on the keys that it finds
<andruk> cool
<superm1> andruk, if you look at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Gutsy you can see how its used outside of mythbuntu if your interested to try it without mythbuntu setup
<andruk> so the lirc modules finally got builtin to the kernel by default i take it?
<superm1> well they're part of another package, linux-ubuntu-modules
<superm1> with is kinda a frankenstein of lirc 0.8.2 plus a ton from lirc cvs
<superm1> but in short yes
<andruk> ah
<andruk> cool
<andruk> on the "would you like to make your box a regular desktop machine?" window, would it be possible to include ubuntu studio?
<superm1> well yes and no.  i'm planning on talking to _MMA_ about that
<andruk> just wondering.  i would think that it would only take installing a few more packages and messing around with the theme
<superm1> to see if they want to be listed
<andruk> yeah
<superm1> and technical problems surrounding it
<andruk> cuz, itd be really cool to be able to traverse from a mythbuntu base to {,k,x}ubuntu desktop to *studio, etc.
<andruk> oh, i take that back...realtime (or close to it) kernel, lirc modules, etc.  that would be a real bitch.
<superm1> yea realtime is the big one
<superm1> linux-ubuntu-modules comes on all *-desktops though
<andruk> cool
<superm1> it's the big reason that ubuntu has such good hardware support,
<superm1> lots of extra patches put there that other distros dont ship
<andruk> how big is the ubuntu kernel?
<superm1> how do you quantify big?
<superm1> and what do you count as kernel?
<andruk> good question...i am not that technical
<andruk> is a physics major
<superm1> well if you mean physical size - say of how big the packages are that are shipped
<andruk> yeah
<superm1> its probably 80 megs or so for linux-image, linux-restricted-modules, linux-ubuntu-modules
<andruk> and how big is the xp and vista kernels?
<andruk> *are
<superm1> er actually scratch that.  its 60 for the kernel package
<superm1> its 10 for the linux-ubuntu-modules
<superm1> and then 40 for restricted
<superm1> well you can't really compare the two, because the core "kernel" image for ubuntu is only like 1.5 megs
<andruk> so all together, about 100 megs
<andruk> ah...
<superm1> its all the hardware support that goes with it
<superm1> that adds up right there
<andruk> so ive read
<andruk> oh, and an off-topic question: is the reason i have to restart my windows machine after updates due to the kernel being updated?
<superm1> well it is either that or a service that is in use that needs to be reloaded to take advantage of changes
<andruk> ah
<andruk> well, im gonna hit the sack, i have a test tomorrow
<andruk> today
<andruk> night all
<superm1> night :)
<laga> morning
<DaveMorris> morning laga
<laga> heya DaveMorris
<laga> bzr: ERROR: exceptions.NotImplementedError: ('selected-file commit of merges is not supported yet: files %r', [u'build_trunk.sh'] )
<laga> can i plz has working software, kthx
* laga goes to upgrade bzr
<laga> still not working. great.
<laga> ah well
<laga> *sigh*
* laga keeps fixing packaging stuff
<laga> superm1: BTW, the weekly build script cannot yet build the myththemes package for fixes. there's not debian/ in bzr yet
<laga> gah, i just uploaded mythplugins *before* mythtv to the ppa. blah
<laga> Daviey: what's the status on the move to xfce4?
<Daviey> laga: DaveMorris is dealing with that, i believe
<directhex|work> is that a mythbuntu move, or an ubuntu-mythtv-frontend move?
<laga> oh, sorry.
<laga> directhex|work: mythbuntu move AFAIK. good question, though
<laga> DaveMorris: what's the status on the move to xfce4?
<Daviey> laga: tis crazy.. we could just have forked xbuntu in the first place
<directhex|work> xfwm4 was the only WM which didn't give me focus issues on my old frontend box - saying that, i tried everything except *box
<laga> Daviey: so what? ;)
<laga> superm1: i like the revamped "additional drivers/firmware" page in mythbuntu-ubiquity.
<laga> that'll make it easier for me to poke at it..
<DaveMorris> I've got the iso building etc, I just need to do the default settings etc and have them loaded, I'll do more of it tonight after work
<laga> DaveMorris: that's cool
<laga> DaveMorris: let me know if you need help
<laga> i'm still alienated by the openbox setup on the livecd although i used to use fluxbox a lot
<DaveMorris> if I'm not on the launchpad beta team by the time I've done that I'll have to get you to do a new build of the mythbuntu-settings package
<Daviey> DaveMorris: Had you sent an email, promising not to disclose info and/or screenshots?
<laga> no worries, just pass me the source when you're ready
<laga> bah. $stuff tends to break often in gutsy. *sigh*
<DaveMorris> I'm just installing them via wget's off my webserver atm
<DaveMorris> Daviey: what are you on about?
<Daviey> When you join the LP beta team, you get an email (handsent) asking you to confirm not to disclose beta secrets
<laga> DaveMorris: if you apply for membership to the beta tetsters team, you are asked to change your name to your real name on LP and to keep quiet about beta secrets
<DaveMorris> no I've not got an email yet
<Daviey> DaveMorris: /j #launchpad and *poke*
<laga> DaveMorris: poked the people in #launchpad yet?
<laga> bah, he beat me to it again
<Daviey> laga: cause i'm better than u ;)
<DaveMorris> not yet, I assumed they'd be bust over the weekend, so I'll give them a day or 2
<laga> Daviey: :'(
<laga> hum. i booted alpha 4, ran apt-get update.
<laga> ubiquity fails because it can't download the vnc4server deb
<laga> i can apt-get install it just fine
<Daviey> laga: Is it a signing problem?
<laga> no
<laga> it tries do get it from an official mirror
<Daviey> Arg.
<MythbuntuGuest46> hello someonethere for support?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest46: depends. :)
<MythbuntuGuest46> haha, dave here from holland
<MythbuntuGuest46> i have a question about mythbuntu, i'd really like to thank you guys for the good work
<laga> thanks :)
<MythbuntuGuest46> i can report that there is a problem with the installer for vnc support when you choose advanced install and the propieraty driver are not installed when i choosed to insall the system freezez then
<MythbuntuGuest46> alpha 4 i mean
<laga> i think that's a known issue
<MythbuntuGuest46> ok cool
<MythbuntuGuest46> one other thing
<MythbuntuGuest46> i have an problem with the newer mce usb infrared 1039 i believe, when i choose to install that remote it skips 2 or 3 menu items in mythtv
<laga> um
<laga> you mean, when you are using it in mythtv?
<laga> buttons are too fast?
<MythbuntuGuest46> yes sorry
<laga> that's a known problem, too :) you can fix that, though
<laga> for every key that has that problem, add something like "repeat = 5" to your lircrc
<MythbuntuGuest46> no not too fast it really skips from for example from watching tv to 3 items belowe
<MythbuntuGuest46> below
<MythbuntuGuest46> i've you guys want to i wanna help with mythbuntu
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest46: have any hosting space per chance? :D
<Daviey> we are really struggling with mirrors atm
<laga> MythbuntuGuest46: hum, that's a symptom for a too fast repeat rate. try my suggested fix
<MythbuntuGuest46> i will thnx
<laga> MythbuntuGuest46: can you program, amybe in python?
<laga> maybe*
<MythbuntuGuest46> i can host from my home but its an orange family adsl
<MythbuntuGuest46> upstream it not so good
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest46: ah well.. thanks anyway
<laga> no, that's probably not a good idea ;)
<MythbuntuGuest46> so is there gonna be an alpha 5?
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest46: possibly, or maybe just a release
<laga> alpha5 sounds good to iron out the last issues
<Daviey> I think as we are changing to XFCE, we should have another alpha
<MythbuntuGuest46> guys how can i install mythtv svn into alpha 4
<MythbuntuGuest46> xfce?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest46: you can install mythtv svn by using our trunk builds
<laga> MythbuntuGuest46: wanna be a tester?
<MythbuntuGuest46> yes please man
<laga> MythbuntuGuest46: they'll gove live very soon
<laga> cool stuff
<laga> i'll give you the details in a minute
<MythbuntuGuest46> ok please i told superm1 that i wanna test but he didn't respond he's probaly very busy man
<laga> yes
<laga> and he's a very sleepy man, too
<laga> it's still night in the US, i think
<MythbuntuGuest46> And put a blueprint of drbl clonezilla for mythbuntu, "booting off PXE"
<MythbuntuGuest46> diskless frontends!!!!
<laga> "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu-trunk/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted universe multiverse"
<laga> MythbuntuGuest46: diskless frontends would rock. i'd love to work on that for the next release
<laga> MythbuntuGuest46: ^^ add the line above into your sources.list
<laga> run apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<laga> and pray
<laga> MythbuntuGuest46: if you encounter packaging-related problems, please file a bug in launchpad against mythtv
<laga> and mention that you're running the trunk builds of coruse
<laga> course*
<MythbuntuGuest46> yes i will thnx a lot man i will begin testing tonight
<laga> mythtv-themes and mythtv-additional-themes are not installable yet.
<laga> MythbuntuGuest46: great.
<MythbuntuGuest46> did you get my message of PXE booting
<laga> MythbuntuGuest46: a fresh build is being compiled right now, but it's somewhat broken - it'll work fine but some features a missing. should still work.
<MythbuntuGuest46> oh sorry you are to fast
<laga> heh
<MythbuntuGuest46> problems with mythmusic are solvd?
<laga> what problems?
<MythbuntuGuest46> with faad and faad2.0
<MythbuntuGuest46> take a look at http://drbl.sourceforge.net
<laga> what was the problem with that?
<laga> yeah, i saw drbl already
<bendailey> Daviey & laga did you guys know you (mythbuntu) got a mention in the October issue of Linux Journal
<laga> need to get that integrated with mythbuntu-control-centre
<laga> bendailey: no
<laga> bendailey: UK magazine?
<bendailey> yeah let me see if the article is available online
<bendailey> no, US Mag
<MythbuntuGuest46> i use it for my work i love it, and i told steven shiau, he is the creator of drbl i talk to him on daily base with him to discuss bugs and other stuff, but i would be very interested if drbl can be implmented in mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest46> need to get that integrated with mythbuntu-control-centre ?
<MythbuntuGuest46> what?
<MythbuntuGuest46> maybe you can try drbl in spare time its not that difficult to install
<laga> MythbuntuGuest46: mythbuntu-control-centre is used to configure mythbuntu
<laga> yes, i should do that
<MythbuntuGuest46> drbl is now ready unstable but stable enough for gutsy
<laga> but i think we're too close to a release right now
<laga> "ready unstable"?
<MythbuntuGuest46> sorry
<MythbuntuGuest46> unstable is now ready for gutsy but stable enough i tested already
<MythbuntuGuest46> do i need to add a repository key for svn trunks?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest46: there is no key yet. that'll come later this week.
<MythbuntuGuest46> so i can install anyway
<laga> yes
<MythbuntuGuest46> ok cool
<MythbuntuGuest46> i'm very curious
<MythbuntuGuest46> btw i'm Dave from Holland
<laga> if it breaks, you get to keep both pieces
<laga> i'm michael from germany :)
<MythbuntuGuest46> Berlin?
<laga> nope, small town in the south-western part
<MythbuntuGuest46> ok, i'm from near Amsterdam --> Almere
<laga> MythbuntuGuest46: is drbl available in the gutsy repositories?
<MythbuntuGuest46> so what is you're role in mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest46> no
<MythbuntuGuest46> wait
<laga> my role? uh, implementing minor stuff, testing, etc
<laga> bitching, complaining, nagging mostly
<laga> MythbuntuGuest46: did the repeat =  entry for your lircrc fix your problem?
<MythbuntuGuest46> sorry i'm at work now and my wife is watching tv so i can only test tonight
<MythbuntuGuest46> deb http://free.nchc.org.tw/ubuntu gutsy main restricted universe multiverse
<MythbuntuGuest46> deb http://free.nchc.org.tw/drbl-core drbl unstable
<laga> make sure to get a backup before isntalling trunk. it can be unstable.
<MythbuntuGuest46> add these to your sources.list
<laga> MythbuntuGuest46: it would be better if it was in ubuntu proper so we can easily add it to mythbuntu.
<MythbuntuGuest46> for drbl
<MythbuntuGuest46> wget http://drbl.nchc.org.tw/GPG-KEY-DRBL; apt-key add GPG-KEY-DRBL
<MythbuntuGuest46>  or "wget http://drbl.sourceforge.net/GPG-KEY-DRBL; rpm --import GPG-KEY-DRBL"
<laga> MythbuntuGuest46: if you know drbl that well, you could become drbl maintainer in ubuntu
<MythbuntuGuest46> i'n not the creator of the software
<MythbuntuGuest46> i'm
<laga> i'm pretty sure that superm1 is not the creator of mythtv either
<laga> that doesn't matter
<MythbuntuGuest46> no but i have to discuss with Steven Shiau
<laga> MythbuntuGuest46: it'd be really cool.
<MythbuntuGuest46> but i already let him now that i made an blueprint for mythbuntu for drbl
<laga> what was his response?
<MythbuntuGuest46> i'll show you some pictures
<MythbuntuGuest46> http://drbl.sourceforge.net/screenshot/?in_path=/09_NCCW_Holland
<laga> MythbuntuGuest46: does drbl tend to break, eg when you do stupid things will it break completely or is it rather robust?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest46: looks cool. what distro are you using there?
<MythbuntuGuest46> that's may work, i use drbl clonezilla --> clonezilla is the other part not neccessary for mythbuntu but very handy like norton ghost but better both windows and linux
<MythbuntuGuest46> my work
<MythbuntuGuest46> ubuntu feisty
<laga> yeah, saw that
<laga> MythbuntuGuest46: cool.
<laga> MythbuntuGuest46: i suppose it would make your life easier, too, if it was in ubuntu proper
<MythbuntuGuest46> fully booting of an server 700 meters away over fiberglas to gb switches and diskless
<laga> ooh, nice
<MythbuntuGuest46> but the beauty of drbl is that it uses the power of the machine which is booting of not the central server but the client power
<MythbuntuGuest46> so not like ltsp
<laga> i tried to make mythfrontend run as local app on ltsp
<laga> and failed. :)
<MythbuntuGuest46> there have to be somethings configured but i can help with that i tested already a lot things with mythtv
<laga> cool.
<MythbuntuGuest46> you can always reach me by mail dave at kerkmeer . nl
<MythbuntuGuest46> or dave  at nccw . nl
<laga> since you know about drbl. can you make your blueprint more detailed, e.g. outline what steps would have to be taken to make mythbuntu work well with drbl?
<laga> and how you think mythbuntu should be used with drbl?
<MythbuntuGuest46> the beauty is is that when you have pc's with pxe option they can really boot off the backend for instance
<MythbuntuGuest46> and boot in to fully mythfrontend
<MythbuntuGuest46> also when videocard is diffrenent
<MythbuntuGuest46> you can add me with msn if you preffer one day
<MythbuntuGuest46> kerkmeer at wanadoo .nl
<laga> i don't use msn a lot, so i prefer irc or mail
<laga> are you signed up to the mythbuntu mailing list?
<MythbuntuGuest46> no not yet
<MythbuntuGuest46> can you add me
<laga> MythbuntuGuest46: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-mythtv
* superm1 sneaks in. shhhh
<laga> superm1: heh, just filing a bug for ya ;)
<superm1> laga, so the newer ubiquity works for you?
<MythbuntuGuest46> he superm1 keep up the good work love mythbuntu
<superm1> thx MythbuntuGuest46 :)
<laga> superm1: not quite :/
<MythbuntuGuest46> sorry Dave here alias deffcon
<superm1> laga, hmpf, ubiquity-1.5.13+mythbuntu1 or ubiquity-1.5.13+mythbuntu2?
<laga> superm1: mythbuntu2
<superm1> damn.  didn't test it before i pushed it to the PPA last night, but i was hoping
<laga> vnc4server deb does not download
<MythbuntuGuest46> i can confirm that
<MythbuntuGuest46> and propieraty drivers are not working
<laga> i get a 404 and it tries to use the default mirror, although i told it to use de.archive.ubuntu.com in the sources.list
<laga> and ran apt-get update
<MythbuntuGuest46> installer locks up
<superm1> laga, was this on a fresh cd build?
<superm1> or on an apt-get update/upgrade on the disk
<laga> apt-get update on the disk
<laga> didn't feel like building a new disk, tbh. takes a lot of time
<laga> and is not always successful :/
<superm1> well the thing is that rebuild process changes the on cd repository
<superm1> and updates it to newer versions of stuff on the disk
<superm1> i'm still not sure why the on cd repository isn't setting up as the default though, its getting really annoying that its not
<laga> superm1: so it's not really a bug?
<superm1> well the real bug is that it doesnt pick the on cd respository
<superm1> at least
<laga> hum
<laga> right.
<laga> still odd.
<bendailey> Daviey,
<bendailey> superm1, how are the other mirrors looking?
<laga> superm1: is the new ubiquity supposed to fix the vnc passwod breakage?
<bendailey> I have used 76.6 GB out of my 100
<laga> superm1: how often is the mirror script for weekly builds ran?
<superm1> bendailey, still haven't got a word from foxbuntu on mirrors
<superm1> laga, i haven't touched the vnc password breakage :)
<superm1> remember its assigned to you. hehe
<superm1> we really need elmo to come through with canonical hosted stuff then don't we
<laga> superm1: i was going to take a look, but wasn't too succesful obviously.
<DaveMorris> bendailey: you find an online version of that article?
<superm1> laga, as you follow up that tree of backtrace, you end up outside of ubiquity source
<superm1> so its a bit hard to debug indeed
<laga> superm1: i fixed some stuff in the weekly build script again. it's not dputting automagically for me, though
<superm1> laga, oh that's not good. let me see what you changed
<bendailey> DaveMorris, the article is only available to subscribers right now
<superm1> and see if you broke things for both of us :)
<laga> superm1: thanks, heh
<bendailey> It was about OpenMedia MyPVR 2.0
<bendailey> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9799
<laga> bah
<laga> need to register
<ubotu> New bug: #138642 in mythbuntu "ubiquity-frontend-mythbuntu: fails to download vnc4server deb" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138642
<bendailey> laga, yeah sorry have to have a subscription
<laga> bugmenot has logins
<laga> of which none are working
<laga> ah well
<superm1> laga, you need to DPUT=true
<superm1> not DPUT=yes
<laga> oh
<laga> mea culpa, thanks
<DaveMorris> superm1: you should o back to bed
<superm1> why?
<DaveMorris> you only went to bed 6hrs ago or so
<superm1> actually less than that
<superm1> i think it was 5.5
<laga> ouch :/
<superm1> eck i missed the bus to campus already this morning a little bit ago
<MythbuntuGuest46> hey guys let me know if i can test some things for you
<laga> MythbuntuGuest46: can you change your nickname in here?
<superm1> <mrevell> Le-Chuck_ITA: Sorry, was on a call. I'll post this for anyone else who's reading, even though you've left the channel: we're making a change to the beta team later today, so that beta testers get redirected to our edge server .I'm waiting for that to happen, so I can tell new beta testers, before I approve anyone else. Thanks.
<directhex|work> superm1, walk! exercise is good for you!
<superm1> directhex|work, it's a good 2.4-2.6 km walk, so it'd be a little lengthy time wise
<laga> superm1: that'd be 20-30 minutes i think
<superm1> yea
<superm1> by then another bus will come :)
<laga> slacker
<directhex|work> superm1, but excellent exercise!
<laga> i went for a 2h walk with the GF yesterday
<laga> actually, it was supposed to be 1hr, but we got lost. ;)
<superm1> the only time i do that walk is when i am coming back from the bars and miss the last bus back really late at night
<superm1> DaveMorris, ( that post from mrevell was directed toward you )
<MythbuntuGuest46> I tired to change my nickname but it won't chjange at all
<MythbuntuGuest46> change
<bendailey|work> MythbuntuGuest46, /nick NewNickName
<MythbuntuGuest46> MythbuntuGuest46, /nick Deffcon
<MythbuntuGuest46> still not working
<MythbuntuGuest36> ?
<bendailey|java> MythbuntuGuest36, were you just 46?
<MythbuntuGuest36> yes
<MythbuntuGuest36> how can i change my nick
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest36,  just issue the command '/nick NICKYOUWANT' with NICKYOUWANT what you want to be switching it to
<superm1> without the quotes and such
<superm1> so if i wanted to be mario it would be like this without the quotes
<superm1> '/nick mario'
<superm1> there ya go
<Deffcon> better
<Deffcon> first time guys sorry
<Deffcon> but this was i believe the only way to reach you
<Deffcon> thnx
<Deffcon> did you say superm1 you wanted beta testers or did i read wrong
<laga> we want beta testers, yes!
<Deffcon> tell me what to do
<laga> install mythbuntu
<laga> give it a good beating
<ubotu> New bug: #138648 in mythbuntu "LiveCD installer won't use on-cd repo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138648
<laga> file bugs. ;)
<superm1> well better off.  1) install mythbuntu.  2) give it a good beating.  3) file bugs.  4) profit!
<Deffcon> is this the bug with vnc4server
<superm1> yea that is the root cause of not being able to install vnc4server and proprietary drivers
<Deffcon> i can already confirm that this is really not working because after 10 installations of mythbuntu alpha 4 i beated my pc
<laga> superm1: what exactly happens? ubiquity does not pick up changes to the apt package lists?
* directhex|work arbitrarily blames md5sums.txt for on-cd repo issues
<directhex|work> it's buggered me in the past, albeit with d-i
<laga> i hope the launchpad guys won't kill me. just uploaded the second build of mythtv for today
<Deffcon> its a great product why would they kill you
<directhex|work> laga, if one tiny 20mb source package is a problem, they'll never get a real production service going
<laga> directhex|work: heh. rebuild is quick, only takes 10 minutes or so
<laga> latency is annoying, though :/
<directhex|work> so when does PPC get added to the list of arches it does?
<laga> *sigh*
<laga> rejected, looks like a new orig.tar.gz was created
<Deffcon> but i believe there where previous local repository problems on the installer wheren't there
<directhex|work> also, shall i update my packages to 0.20.2-0ubuntu5 now, or is it gonna get replaced with a new version within the next couple of days
<laga> i'll have to upload the fixed mythtv build later then, after i downloaded the orig.tar.gz again ;)
<Deffcon> do i have to test more than this bug you told me earlier
<laga> uh
<laga> well, we already found that bug so it doesn't need testing :)
<laga> you can poke around in the control centre a bit
<laga> and talk to the drbl guy of course :)
<Deffcon> what you want me to ask him
<laga> well, didn't you say you wanted to ask him about making drbl go into the ubuntu repositories?
<laga> or even better, go into debian so they can be synced to ubuntu
<laga> (if that's possible without modifying them)
<superm1> directhex|work, ubuntu6 should publish in a day or two
<Deffcon> is that an prio to mythbuntu to get packages into ubuntu repository
<Deffcon> ?
<superm1> directhex|work, its a minor change to ubuntu6 though
<Deffcon> how can i add the weekly builds to gutsy sources.list
<Deffcon> ?
<laga> "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu-trunk/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted universe multiverse"
<Deffcon> sorry for my ignorance but i'm a newbie to this
<laga> add that line to your sources.list
<superm1> directhex|work, er actually it published this morning
<Deffcon> the same what you send me earlier
<superm1> i just got it from mirror.cs.umn.edu
<directhex|work> superm1, i'll wait. it's a colossal pain doing packages, i'd rather not have ones that only last a few days :)
<laga> Deffcon: uh, yes. why would anything have changes?
<superm1> DaveMorris, you had hardware that supported openchrome right?
<laga> s/changes/changed/
<DaveMorris> yeah
<Deffcon> sorry thnx
<superm1> DaveMorris, then as soon as we go to the next alpha, can you test the install with openchrome option?
<Deffcon> would anyone be interested in hardware that mythbuntu runs on
<DaveMorris> yeah, testing the LiveCD will be easy, installing won't be
<superm1> well the install part is the important part
<superm1> openchrome doesn't activate until you restart...
<DaveMorris> I can test, just not as easily, since I need to replace the HDD
<superm1> right
<DaveMorris> and there will be no TV for my g/f to watch whilst I'm doing it
<superm1> well you can do what i had done for my testing, and install it to a usb hard drive
<superm1> so you dont need to pull any hardware out
<DaveMorris> cdrom drive is usb ;)
<DaveMorris> although I can buy another caddy (I swap them atm)
<DaveMorris> will it installed to a 2GB memory stick fine?
<Deffcon> guys have to go for now i'll test tonight and let you know alright
<laga> Deffcon: cool stuff. make sure to join the mailing list and post there if you have problems
<superm1> laga, Estimated archive size: 1.4 GiB !~?
<Deffcon> yes i will and thnx for everything
<superm1> DaveMorris, it will install to a 2gb memory stick
<laga> superm1: heheh
<laga> superm1: not my fault that they won't purge old stuff
<superm1> amazing what the extra themes becomes: 12 Sources (241.3 MiB)
<laga> if you're installing to a1 2Gb usb stick.. you might have to remove some of the plugisn to make it fit *ponders*
<laga> superm1: yes
<superm1> well the *full* install ends up ~1gb
<superm1> so you probably won't need to remove anything
* laga gets a checkout of the *correct* ubiquity branch this time
<laga> superm1: oh, nice
<superm1> laga, the ~ubuntu-installer one now
<superm1> since i joined the team, dev stuff happens there
<laga> yup
<laga> superm1: can't wait to dive into the code for your new changes
<superm1> laga, oh they're not too bad
<laga> just wish that checking out from launchpad was quicker
<superm1> i just hacked that together last night while i was doing some hw
<laga> superm1: i suspect it'll make adding support for sis tv-out a little bit easier
<superm1> yes it should
<superm1> and anything else that supports tv out
<laga> superm1: like openchrome and friends.
<superm1> openchrome does?
<laga> some epia boards have tv-out support, aye
<laga> http://wiki.openchrome.org/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php?page=TVOut
<laga> i'll try to add that, if you don't mind
<laga> but i've gotta run soon, so prolly not today
<superm1> ah very cool
<superm1> i dont mind at all, i look at that page and start to think about how it needs to be coded
<superm1> and dont like that
<laga> dont like what? your obsessive behaviour or the page itself? ;)
<superm1> well how it will need to be coded to work
<superm1> well and that makes me think :
<superm1> perhaps that openchrome option should only show up if its using the 'via' driver
<superm1> during live mode
<laga> why?
<superm1> because it doesn't currently modify the xorg.conf
<laga> ah, you added that option without adding any backend code?
<superm1> well it installs xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<superm1> but beyond that i didn't think it would be necessary since the unichrome driver uses the drivername 'via'
<superm1> but i may be wrong there
<superm1> i wonder if any openchrome supported hardware doesn't support unichrome then
<laga> i wonder why xserver-xorg-video-all does not pull in xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<superm1> because it pulls in the unichrome variant
<superm1> and they conflict
<laga> ah.
<superm1> not to mention openchrome is in universe
<superm1> unichrome is in main
<laga> k.
<laga> i wish virtualbox was faster.
<laga> i'm wishing a lot today.
<laga> superm1: looking at the package contents: unichrome and openchrome are both called "via"
<superm1> exactly
<superm1> that's why i wasn't sure backend code is really needed
<superm1> but if any unichrome hardware boots into the live cd as 'vesa
<superm1> then it is
<laga> backend code might be needed for tv-out
<laga> wish $stuff was more unified...
<superm1> the whole situation with openchrome / unichrome really is ugly
<superm1> all politics
* laga covers his ears
* laga ponders a raid1 setup
<laga> i hate it when the box gets slow when i'm doing a lot of things simultaneously
<DaveMorris> laga ramdisk ;)
<laga> heh, RAM is cheap indeed :)
<laga> can't make backups to a ramdisk, though
<laga> i prefer usb for that
<Tyleulen> Good morning.  I have a question involving installing Mythbuntu off the live CD
<laga> shoot man
<Tyleulen> Is there a way to do it that does not reformat the existing drive?
<Tyleulen> I have 400+ gigs of recordings I would like not to loose
<Tyleulen> lose*
<DaveMorris> are they all on one partation?
<Tyleulen> Maybe, when the drive was set up I used the default Ubuntu Edgy install
<DaveMorris> you could shrink the partition they are on to create a 5GB one to install mythbuntu on
<DaveMorris> *create a new
<laga> "maybe"? ;)
<laga> you should find out.
<DaveMorris> personally I find mythtv eats hdd, and would recommended a separate disk for your OS
<laga> or at least a separate partition
<Tyleulen> I am still a bit scetchy on how linux partitions work, I see one big 437G drive
<laga> Tyleulen: cat /proc/partitions should tell ya
<superm1> ick http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html
<superm1> that makes for a bad feeling in my mouth.
<laga> superm1: why?
<Tyleulen> So, ideally, I should be able to shirnk the big partition by about 5G, then install Mythbuntu to that?  Would I have to choose manual for that?
<laga> < laga> Tyleulen: cat /proc/partitions should tell ya
<superm1> laga, because that means that the current setup still wont work
<superm1> since there are 3 different nvidia series'
<laga> superm1: right. those are in ubuntu already, AFAIK
<superm1> yeah they are
<superm1> but only two are present in ubiquity right now
<superm1> the -new and the -legacy
<laga> superm1: is it possible to use two drivers together? maybe i'd want to plug  a tnt2 pci next to my 7600gs pcie...
<superm1> its one or the other
<superm1> all three of them conflict to each other
<laga> great
<laga> superm1: i havent installed using vanilla ubiquity in ages. isn't there already an otpion to use proprietary drivers? if yes, they'd have to distinguish as well.
<laga> or use restricted-driver-manager somehow on the livedisk
<superm1> well the old way was using restricted-manager
<superm1> and you saw what happened with that recently
<superm1> but that also just said you've got an 'nvidia' card
<superm1> not you've got an nvidia_legacy card
<laga> bah.
<laga> i didn't know restricted-manager caused the freezes
<superm1> yea i hate having to call binaries that you dont have control over
<superm1> its one thing to inherit from them
<superm1> another to call them
<laga> sigh.
<laga> check pci ids then?
<laga> still, restricted-driver-manager is used to install the drivers, right? should still be possible to still code from it then
<laga> superm1: btw, how do you test ubiquity? build a new live cd with it?
<superm1> well dependign on what i'm doing with it
<superm1> i either drop in the files that are changed
<superm1> or i rebuild a new cd
<laga> right
<superm1> building a cd only takes 20-40 min or so since everythign is cached in /var/cache/apt/archives anyhow
<laga> still a time-consuming process
<superm1> yea i try to work off a single cd image as long as possible
<laga> yes, but it needs to be signed to be included in the CD
<laga> i'm doing my development in a gutsy vm right now
<superm1> not necessarily
<superm1> if you push it to a PPA that is used during the build
<superm1> it doesnt need to be signed
<laga> heh, true
<superm1> since --force-install is used
<laga> i know what to do, though
<laga> i'll create a second hard disk in virtualbox
<laga> and install on that
<superm1> well probably your best bet really is the way i operate actually
<superm1> just do the dev stuff outside VB
<superm1> and then scp stuff in
<superm1> and drop it in the right place
<superm1> when your confident on all the changes, do a package build
<superm1> send it to a ppa
<superm1> rebuild the cd
<superm1> and all that time consuming stuff
<superm1> and verify it all works together
<laga> ah, are you running a sshd on the live cd
<laga> that's cool
<superm1> well no i'm not
<superm1> only off my laptop
<superm1> so i scp from my laptop to the live cd (at a live cd terminal)
<laga> duh, it works both ways. right.
<superm1> but yea you can do it that way too
<DaveMorris> or install the openssh-server to your livecd once it's up and running
<laga> aaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<laga> i want to fix a bug
<laga> but i keep encountering other bugs
<laga> ffs!
<superm1> what else are you encountering?
<laga> superm1: http://www.pastebin.ca/690334
<superm1> locales??
<superm1> how did that code enter
<laga> i compiled ubiquity from trunk
<laga> running it on a gutsy install, installing to a second hard disk
<superm1> okay so that is normal, it is calling the regular ol' configure_locales
<superm1> wonder how that broke though
<superm1> did you pick a funny language?
<laga> uh
<laga> german :/
<laga> do i need to install additional language packs?
<superm1> can you try with normal ubiquity
<laga> that'd make sense
<superm1> and see if the same thing happens
<superm1> ugh i hope its not a language pack kind of problem
<superm1> because then this is more fsck'ed then we thought
<laga> well, i might have removed some.
<laga> it's probably expecting them and i removed them. dunno yet
<superm1> how'd you remove them?
<laga> i'm referring to packages, nothing in ubiquity itself
<superm1> oh ok
<laga> heh.
<laga> standard ubiquity wants to use migration-assistant
<laga> migration-assistants wants to mount a partition, but it has to unmount /dev/sda1 first which is my root partition.
<superm1> you can do ubiquity --no-migration-assistant
<laga> oh, thanks.
<superm1> okay i better run.  hopefully you dont have any luck with normal ubiquity too
<superm1> cya later
<laga> ah, you can just skip the migration assistent
<laga> superm1: it's haging at 8% now, so i'm giving up
<laga> s/haging/hanging/
<laga> 8% in the "loading partitioning program" in the "searching disks" step. i translated that from german to english so it might be wrong
<laga> i've frustrated myself enough for today, cya
<superm1_> Daviey, ping
<foxbuntu> superm1_, ping
<superm1_> afternoon
<foxbuntu> afternoon
<superm1_> foxbuntu, i see something about the gtk theme that may need changing
<foxbuntu> what is that?
<superm1_> default font size
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> too small?
<superm1_> try it in a mythbuntu vm
<superm1_> and you can see it is way too small
<foxbuntu> really? I have been running it on my laptop since I finished it...no problems here
<foxbuntu> however in this GTK the default size is not defined
<foxbuntu> so its rendering on the fly
<superm1_> well that would be the issue i think
<superm1_> gnome sets a default
<superm1_> whereas doing it in an openbox env there is none
<superm1_> but that may change after we switch to Xfce4 based stuff
<superm1_> i dont know
<superm1_> we'll have to see once DaveMorris completes that switch over
<foxbuntu> superm1_, ok...I will leave it out for now, however if DaveMorris has issues with xfce then I will add the default back in
<superm1_> well foxbuntu install xfce and take a try
<superm1_> and you can see
<foxbuntu> can I switch between xfce and gnome easily?
<superm1_> yea
<superm1_> just choose the session upon login
<foxbuntu> k
<foxbuntu> pulling it down now
<foxbuntu> however this slow wifi I am on will take a bi
<foxbuntu> bit
<superm1_> foxbuntu, what'd you actually ping me for though?
<foxbuntu> idk...board at the office
<foxbuntu> or bored rather
<foxbuntu> saw you ping Daviey
<superm1_> yea need him to update uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org
<superm1_> to include laga's stuff
<superm1_> so we can announce the weekly builds
<superm1_> laga, btw your builds are ready to go right?
<superm1_> foxbuntu, how are things looking for your hosting?
<superm1_> Daviey said that his bandwidth situation isn't looking up right now
<foxbuntu> superm1_, I just called him again still waiting for more info
<foxbuntu> superm1_, headed to lunch be back later
<superm1_> okay
<laga> superm1: not quite
<laga> superm1: one minor adjustment to the themes packages
<laga> superm1: i was gonna kick off a rebuild with the latrst mythtv-vid merge. how about we just try the weekly build script on atrpms then?
<Daviey> superm1: pong'd elmo earlier - no reply
<Deffcon1> svn trunk url anybody
<laga> "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu-trunk/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted universe multiverse"
<Deffcon1> anybody here
<laga> hi Deffcon1
<Deffcon1> laga thanks
<Deffcon1> the url is on my work
<laga> Deffcon1: if nobody answers immediately, just wait- we're always here but not always following the channel
<Deffcon1> ok
<Deffcon1> 2 things already
<Deffcon1> mythbuntu control center
<Deffcon1> lauch nvidia settings
<Deffcon1> doesn't work
<laga> error message?
<Deffcon1> nothing just doesn't do anything
<Deffcon1> i mean it doesn't pop up
<laga> Deffcon1: ok. is that on alpha 4?
<Deffcon1> yes
<laga> odd
<Deffcon1> and the fix for my new mce remote didn't work
<superm1_> which fix?
<laga> Deffcon1: where did you put the repeat = 5 line
<superm1_> oh
<Deffcon1> oh i told laga this afternoon that i have the newer mce remote 1039 i believe and the remote doesn't do what its suppose to do it jums 3 items instead of 1
<laga> superm1: ok. make sure you have the latest weekly build script and run build_trunk.sh on the server. that should work.
<superm1_> laga, on axel's box?
<laga> superm1_: well, where are you building the source packages usually?
<Deffcon1> you have to heklp me with somee thing like these scripts i know a lot already about mythtv but not mythbuntu
<superm1_> laga, i've been doing it locally because, axel's box can't do cron jobs for my user name yet
<superm1_> its rather annoying
<Deffcon1> where can i get these scripts
<laga> Deffcon1: where did you put the repeat =5 line?
<laga> Deffcon1: i was not talking to you
<Deffcon1> in .lircrc
<laga> Deffcon1: can you give me an example of how you did it?
<superm1_> laga, but have you dput your latest changes then?
<superm1_> already to ppa
<laga> superm1_: no. i was going to upload new source packages to ppa, but i assumed you had a cron job doing that stuff.
<laga> everything is in bzr though
<laga> just made sure
<superm1_> well i do, just doesn't run
<laga> oh, what's wrong?
<laga> ah
<superm1_> well it literally doesnt do anything
<laga> sorry, got confused.
<laga> ok
<Deffcon1> below the mythtv line in .lircrc
<laga> how are you calling it?
<superm1_> i created a cron job by crontab -e
<laga> Deffcon1: can you give me an _example_? what did you put in therE? what fdoes it look like now?
<superm1_> and then even tested with an echo "blah" > /home/mlimonciello/test.txt
<superm1_> with a * * * * * date
<superm1_> time
<superm1_> etc
<laga> superm1_: why can't you build it on mythbuntu.org ?
<Deffcon1> btw i get errors with the svn trunk aka build against version bla bla
<superm1_> oh i guess i could probably do it there too.
<superm1_> pegasus needs to join the launchpad beta then
<laga> superm1_: i thought what was the point of having that box
<laga> oh. hum.
<superm1_> still also need cron jobs to work on axel's box too though
<superm1_> so that weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org can update
<laga> or you put your superm1+packages@gmail.com key there
<laga> Deffcon1: you need to provide the exact error message
<superm1_> but then i need to leave a gpg key for superm1@gmail.com there
<superm1_> i'd rather stick to the pegasus gpg key as a just in case mine were ever compromised
<laga> true
<laga> what key were you going to give to me?
<superm1_> pegasus's
<superm1_> Daviey, you and i were going to have a copy of it
<superm1_> that way we can all sign stuff to upload to the ppa with it, or to sign the repo with it
<Deffcon1> ok i'll right down the erros but what about the trunk_script?
<superm1_> laga, hmum, well can you think of a better way to organize all of this?
<superm1_> probably the best way to send the builds to ppa is indeed from mythbuntu.org
<superm1_> and then have *.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org just mirroring the ppa as often as it can
<superm1_> laga, wait is this the same error you were getting with the VNC problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37027/
<superm1_> laga, and https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/35392
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 35392 in bzr ""unsupported locale setting" error" [Medium,Fix released] 
<foxbuntu> superm1_, ping
<superm1_> no
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> I have Xfce working now
<foxbuntu> it looks like it sets a default font when none is defined
<superm1_> font size you mean?'
<foxbuntu> yes
<superm1_> is it big enough?
<superm1_> and your sure that it isn't pulling this from ~/.gtkrc*
<Deffcon1> laga remote is still jumping with repeat=5
<Deffcon1> but now 4 items
<foxbuntu> yup sure.my gtkrc is clean
<superm1_> foxbuntu, okay well thats good then
<superm1_> while your in there, was there an xfce splash?
<Deffcon1> ubuntu-mythtv-frontend in svn trunk keeps appearing in synaptic
<foxbuntu> splash where?
<foxbuntu> after logon?
<superm1_> yea foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> no
<superm1_> Deffcon, someone else was encountering that too
<superm1_> foxbuntu, did you install xubuntu-desktop?
<superm1_> or what exactly?
<superm1_> just xfce?
<foxbuntu> xfce4
<superm1_> okay probably xubuntu-desktop does it then
<superm1_> i was going to say we're probably going to need to do one if there is one for xfce
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> the panel logo will need to be done
<foxbuntu> which I will need to figure out
<superm1_> well i think that's a small png that needs to be made
<foxbuntu> prob
<superm1_> DaveMorris might be handling that
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> I am ok with that
<foxbuntu> :)
<Deffcon1> ubuntu-mythtv-frontend in svn trunk keeps appearing in synaptic
<superm1_> laga, i fear i might have discovered the cause of the vnc problem
<superm1_> might need to have language-pack-* installed
<superm1_> and each one appears to take up another 15 megs or so
<Deffcon1> maybe i can confirm this problem
<Deffcon1> because i choosed for dutch language
<Deffcon1> in boot loader
<Deffcon1> and in installer
<superm1_> Deffcon, can you see what language-pack-* packages you have installed then now?
<superm1_> sure enough installing language-pack-en* fixed the bzr problem on mythbuntu.org
<Deffcon1> superm1 i reconstructed the installer with no language installed other then english i get the same vnc4server error
<superm1_> a 404, or a language pack error?
<Deffcon1> laga the svn trunk version is recompiled againt version 0.21.20070820-1 libmyth is at version 0.21.20070905-1
<Deffcon1> a 404 error
<Deffcon1> compiled instead of recompiled sorry
<superm1_> oh okay if its the 404 don't worry, thats the cdrepository error
<Deffcon1> ok
<superm1_> makes it harder to track down this language pack error
<superm1_> can you see what language packs you have installed though ?
<Deffcon1> but i can test it to choose dutch as language in the installer to make sure !
<Deffcon1> i'm running 2 diffrent vbox mythbuntu alpha 4 one with dutch language one without to make sure
<Deffcon1> no language packs at al that is the strangest thing superm1
<superm1_> wow
<superm1_> i wonder how this actually "works" then during install :)
<Deffcon1> how do you mean
<foxbuntu> superm1_,  xfce has no default splash but it does install, xbuntu-desktop sets a default splash
<superm1_> well a bunch of the elements are indeed still translated right?
<Deffcon1> i think so yes
<Deffcon1> superm1 can you help out for one moment
<superm1_> Deffcon, sure what?
<Deffcon1> the svn trunk repo i got from laga this afternoon i added it to my sources.list and did an upgrade
<superm1_> foxbuntu, hm so i wonder where that comes from then?
<superm1_> foxbuntu, do you know what package it has for it?
<Deffcon1> but the mythplugins are compiled against another version then i run now
<superm1_> Deffcon1, that probably means that laga needs to resubmit plugins to build one more time
<foxbuntu> superm1_, atm no
<superm1_> since it built them against an older build on the PPA
<Deffcon1> hmmm lost here so i can't test it right now then?
<superm1_> Deffcon1, well i think that he needs to requeue that build if your going to be able to test it
<Deffcon1> laga please!!!!
<laga> Deffcon1:
<laga> !!!!!
<laga> !!!!!
<laga> !!!!
<laga> how may i help you today?
<laga> you know, we need to eat, too.
<Deffcon1> sorry man
<superm1_> laga, like sleep eating is quite overrated
<Deffcon1>  but see my text
<Deffcon1> about the svn trunk
<laga> superm1_: oddly enough, i dput mythplugins before mythtv and it build mythtv first. i thought it was handling the dependency properly :/
<laga> Deffcon1: right.
<Deffcon1> so what do i have to do
<Deffcon1> dput?
<superm1_> laga, you have to depend on strict build depends versions if there are library changes like that
<Deffcon1> do you need the error
<Deffcon1> ?
<laga> Deffcon1: dput is used to put source packages on the ppa so it builds them
<Deffcon1> oh ok nothing for me?
<laga> Deffcon1: nope
<Deffcon1> ok sorry guys but in some cases i have to learn i lot
<laga> Deffcon1: not all messages in here are directed towards you ;) that's why i put "superm1_:" in front of it
<Deffcon1> laga : svn trunk is now build at libmyth version 0.21.20070820-1
<laga> superm1_: didn't realize there was a library change. there's another one right after the revision i built today. ;)
<Deffcon1> laga : and has to be 0.21.20070905-1
<laga> Deffcon1: ok, i need to rebuild mythplugins then.
<Deffcon1> is that something i can do for you
<laga> Deffcon1: sorry for the trouble, but i'm still new to this too so i#m amking mistakes
<Deffcon1> me too
<Deffcon1> superm1 : did you got my " maybe " bug in mythbuntu-control-centre
<foxbuntu> superm1_, I have the Xfce splash theme figure out out I just gotta figure out how to set it as default
<laga> Deffcon1: i need to rebuilt it for everyone, and you don't have write access to the PPA where the package is built
<Deffcon1> about " launch nvidia-settings" isn't lauched with no error
<superm1_> Deffcon1, which bug? I haven't looked at any reports today
<Deffcon1> laga: oh ok man
<superm1_> can you give me a bug number
<Deffcon1> laga : does that take long?
<laga> Deffcon1: it depends how busy the PPAs are. can take a few hours i guess.
<laga> Deffcon1: but hey, who needs plugins anyways :)
<Deffcon1> superm1: where does it give the bug number
<laga> Deffcon1: thanks for testing, it's much appreciated
<Deffcon1> laga : really np
<superm1_> Deffcon1, at the top of your bug report page
<Deffcon1> superm1 : oh sorry i report it right now have to get used to it
<superm1_> well what's the issue?
<superm1_> you said something about nvidia-settings ?
<Deffcon1> superm1 #138722 just reported
<superm1_> bug 138722
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138722 in mythbuntu "mythbuntu-control-centre " launch nvidia-settings" not launched !" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138722
<Deffcon1> yep
<superm1_> Deffcon1, can you try launching it from a terminal?
<Deffcon1> yes i can see it launches but it is with ssh -Y -X so i can't get the settings but the gui is running from my backend
<Deffcon1> so in other words it is starting
<superm1_> wait
<superm1_> your doing this all via ssh?
<superm1_> as in mythbuntu-control-centre is started via ssh
<Deffcon1> nono i mean only with my laptop ssh as root to my backend to test somethings
<superm1_> well nvidia-settings can only be launched locally i thought
<Deffcon1> wait
<Deffcon1> yes luanched a terminal from within mythbuntu-control-centre then started nvidia-settings from terminal and that works
<ubotu> New bug: #138722 in mythbuntu "mythbuntu-control-centre " launch nvidia-settings" not launched !" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138722
<Deffcon1> ?
<superm1_> Deffcon1, okay that's a bit odd then if it works perfectly out of the terminal
<superm1_> i'll have a look later tonight when i've got the source in front of me
<superm1_> thanks for filing the bug
<Deffcon1> yes but if push the button in mythbuntu-controle-centre " launch nvidia-settings" it doesn't work
<superm1_> i've only been able to test the ati one, since my dev laptop only has an ati card, but i can boot this onto my frontend in the living room and probably catch this problem
<Deffcon1> ok then
<Deffcon1> i have many hardware here so i can test a lot
<superm1_> Deffcon1, indeed once we've got something with some fixes to ubiquity with languages and cd repository that will be most appreciated
<Deffcon1> so do you want me to test with dutch language
<superm1_> well at this point, i'd say hold off : the language pack situation is kinda bad right now
<sebrock> how would I make an update to 0.20.2 (backend only) from a terminal window?
<sebrock> I'm having it on Ubuntu server edition
<laga> sebrock: enable the feisty-proposed repo
<laga> in sources.list
<laga> sebrock: why is mythtv 0.20.2 still in proposed?
<Deffcon1> oh ok but the first line in sources.list on the livecd with the brackets "deb cdrom: [ Myt*****
<Deffcon1> isn't that a problem
<laga> err, i meant to ask superm1_: why is mythtv 0.20.2 still in proposed?
<sebrock> laga ??
<Deffcon1> when you do an sudo apt-get update  from the live cd it ignores the cdrom
<sebrock> oh
<sebrock> what exactly do I need to put in there?
<Deffcon1> superm1 : when you do an sudo apt-get update  from the live cd it ignores the cdrom
<laga> sebrock: http://tinyurl.com/39hgnz <- have you seen this?
<superm1_> Deffcon1, i'm not sure exactly how apt-cdrom is supposed to work
<superm1_> so that may be the problem that we have with it
<superm1_> but i dont know for sure
<superm1_> laga, because a new upload was done on sep 5
<Deffcon1> who put the line in there anyway
<superm1_> and we need 7 days after its in proposed with at least 2 +1's on the SRU bug
<sebrock> laga, yes. But Im using terminal only, anyway I got it I think
<superm1_> laga, actually and i think i need to redo the mythplugins upload too after seeing a bug report about faad for it
<superm1_> so this process will probably be delayed even longer
<laga> sad
<superm1_> but i havent gotten a chance to figure out the faad issue
<superm1_> or replicate it
<laga> i hope i can upload this quickly. i was supposed to be at the gf's 40 minutes ago
<superm1_> haha
<laga> not that it matters. she wants to play on the PS2 with me. it's not like i'm already spending too much time in front of a monitor
<sebrock> laga, hm... when I check my list it does not say if it 0.20.2 or not
<laga> what list?
<sebrock> should I remove the standard sources?
<sebrock> list of sources
<superm1_> sebrock, just add the proposed one, and then sudo apt-get update
<sebrock> yeah I did
<sebrock> however, I cant see if it is the new one or still the old
<superm1_> then sudo apt-get upgrade and you should be popped up
<sebrock> will it automaticly check which one is the new?
<Deffcon1> faad 0.1 is old version of faad 2.0 its from feisty on faad 2.0 and 0.1 is i think from version dapper to edgy
<superm1_> 0.20.2 is newer so it will upgrade you
<sebrock> ok
<superm1_> Deffcon1, do you by chance have a feisty or edgy install around that you can identify whether that faad bug is actually happening?
<superm1_> that'd save a bit of trouble
<Deffcon1> superm1 guys the svn i installed this afternoon from ppa is 0.21
<superm1_> oh that's right
<superm1_> nvm then :)
<Deffcon1> yes in vbox
<superm1_> oh you do, wonderful.  Could you try to pop on the proposed version then
<superm1_> and see if you get the same results as bug 135199
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135199 in mythplugins "dependency conflict (mythmusic and mythtv) 0.20.2" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135199
<Deffcon1> yes i can test it but it would be tommorow i guess
<Deffcon1> been i long day today
<superm1_> well subscribe to that bug at least
<superm1_> if no one else reports anything more by tomorrow
<Deffcon1> yes i definetly will
<superm1_> it'd be greatly appreciated if you can try it
<superm1_> and leave a comment there
<Deffcon1> do you have half an hour
<superm1_> well i'm working on other things on and off right now
<superm1_> so in and out
<Deffcon1> superm1?
<Deffcon1> I can confirm about the 404 erorr --> vnc4server
<superm1_> yea thats the cdrom repository issue
<superm1_> same thing as the proprietary drivers issue
<Deffcon1> superm1 : that when i leave the 404 error open and i go to an terminal session i do aptget install vnc4server --> same issue --> but when i do apt-get update --> then i can install vnc4server
<sebrock> anyone using Ubuntu on a mac mini?
<superm1_> Deffcon1, right, let me try to explain what happened with that problem
<superm1_> okay so when the live cd is built, it includes a cached version of a bunch of installable packages
<superm1_> including vnc4server and nvidia drivers etc
<superm1_> now if a newer version is released, it superseeds the version that was available
<superm1_> and the public mirrors drop its availability
<Deffcon1> oh ok i see sorry i just thought let you know
<superm1_> so it appears that the stuff cached on the live disk isn't being made available
<superm1_> have no idea why, it can easily be a bug with a lot of different things
<laga> hum
<laga> superm1_: apt-get picks it up, though
<superm1_> *after* apt-get updating
<superm1_> updating the package lists and such
<laga> ah
<superm1_> i'm wondering if the way the on cd repository is being built is the true cause for problem here
<laga> the .debs are on the CD you mean?
<laga> now i get it
<superm1_> yes
<superm1_> and by keeping them on the cd the idea was supposed to be you can do an install w/o a network card
<Deffcon1> i can confirm that ubuntu feisty has faad-2.0
<superm1_> and it wouldnt matter if they dissappeared from a mirror
<Deffcon1> testing edgy now
<superm1_> Deffcon1, the issue only affects feisty i think
<Deffcon1> i think not
<Deffcon1> because i think the version on edgy is faad-1.0 and that is the version mythmusic needs right now
<Deffcon1> the dependency problem with mythmusic i mean
<laga> gotta run
<laga> new trunk build is on the PPA and will be ready in a few hours i hope
<superm1_> cool
<Deffcon1> so i can install it tommorow cool man
<superm1_> Deffcon1, okay so can you leave some comments in the bug then
<superm1_> thanks
<Deffcon1> bug number ?
<superm1_> bug 135199
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135199 in mythplugins "dependency conflict (mythmusic and mythtv) 0.20.2" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135199
<Deffcon1> i confirmed the same as in the bug reporter " fisslefink
<Deffcon1> superm1 i confirmed the same as in the bug reporter " fisslefink
<superm1_> okay cool thanks
<superm1_> i'll have to try and get that resolved later on
<Deffcon1> wait i checked edgy but is also faad-2.0
<superm1_> so same problem on edgy?
<Deffcon1> yes sorry
<Deffcon1> did some did an update just now of vnc4server in ppa
<Deffcon1> ?
<superm1_> I didn't
<Deffcon1> http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/vnc4/vnc4-common_4.1.1+xorg1.0.2-0ubuntu6_i386.deb 404 Not Found
<Deffcon1>  http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/vnc4/vnc4server_4.1.1+xorg1.0.2-0ubuntu6_i386.deb 404 Not Found http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/vnc4/vnc4server_4.1.1+xorg1.0.2-0ubuntu6_i386.deb 404 Not Found
<Deffcon1> oh sorry one to much
<Deffcon1> superm1 : you have a busy hobby don't you?
<Deffcon1> i will talk to you tommorow alright
<Deffcon1> ?
<superm1_> okay cya Deffcon1  :)
<Deffcon1> thnx for everything!
<superm1_> yea balancing my time between school, work, this, and a social life is quite a challenge :)
<Deffcon1> haha i know the feeling
<Deffcon1> greetings from Holland and goodnight
<superm1_> keescook, do you know any good way to match a network device to the module loaded for it?
<superm1_> night Deffcon1
<Deffcon1> quit
<superm1_> i've been messing around looking in /sys and can't seem to find anything that will match it
<keescook> superm1_: not off the top of my head -- what're you trying to do?
<keescook> I usually look in the /sys tree for those things
<superm1_> keescook, its for this script i'm trying to build, and i've been greping around /sys without much luck
<keescook> hm
<superm1_> i've been trying to find a good way to match say eth0 to e1000, and dmesg isn't reliable
<keescook> let me go digging
<keescook> especially since udev can/does rename interfaces...
<superm1_> the closest i've found is /sys/module/<module>
<superm1_> but i cant seem to find a reference there
<keescook> superm1_: /sys/class/net/$IFACE/device/driver
<superm1_> right but it doesn't actually print the module name there?
<superm1_> oh but look at the module symlink
<keescook> yeah, readlink
<superm1_> it actually has the name in the symlink
<superm1_> sweet, thanks a bunch!
<keescook> basename $(readlink /sys/class/net/$IFACE/device/driver)
<bendailey|work> superm1_: When will the next cd iso be released?
<superm1_> bendailey|work, as soon as davemorris gets xfce in and laga and i get the bugs resolved for ubiquity
<superm1_> with the cd repository and vnc
<superm1_> so ideally in 1-2 weeks
<foxbuntu> superm1_, I can get the Xfce splash thing for you
<bendailey|work> ok well I am not sure whether my mirror is going to be of much use I am at over 86GB of my 100GB/month already :( & :)
<superm1_> foxbuntu, well we'll need to have a NEW package that results from it.  i wonder if the NEW freeze only is for source packages
<superm1_> oh wow
<superm1_> bendailey|work, that's a shame
<foxbuntu> superm1_, gotcha
<bendailey|work> yeah I am sad that we have maxed the bandwidth but glad we are getting lots of downloads
<bendailey|work> superm1_: have you talked with anyone from OpenMedia about there MyPVR product?
<superm1_> we really need to get someone with a ton of bandwidth to try to help wrg to the mirroring
<superm1_> yea i've met steve
<superm1_> he was at ULive
<superm1_> and has been hanging out in here a bit
<superm1_> and also works at IBM, so i see him on IBM's IM client every so often
<bendailey|work> ok He Mentioned that project in his Linux Journal interview in the October issue
<bendailey|work> s/that/this/
<superm1_> ah neat
<superm1_> yea he is likely going to adopt us for a base
<superm1_> rather than knoppmyth (which he has been using)
<superm1_> can you make a pdf of the article so the rest of us can see?
<bendailey|work> yep that is what the article stated
<bendailey|work> Yeah I will have to dig up my registration for the site when I get home
<superm1_> cool
<bendailey|work> Should I attached and send to the list?
<superm1_> yea i think that's a good idea
<bendailey|work> OK I will try and get that posted to the list tonight
<superm1_> awesome
<bendailey|work> any thoughts on an approach to our mirroring issue?
<bendailey|work> has sourceforge been considered?
<superm1_> DaveMorris thought that wasn't too good of an idea
<superm1_> i dont recall why
<superm1_> but i'm not sure what else would be a feasible solution.
<bendailey|work> have you looked into how hard it would be to get a sourceforge project setup?
<bendailey|work> Is that something I could help do?
<Daviey> Wow... in 5 days I've transfered 143Gb from us-ca
<superm1_> Daviey, hey
<Daviey> hi superm1_
<superm1_> do you remember what DaveMorris was saying yesterday
<superm1_> about using SF?
<Daviey> It was me suggesting that
<bendailey|work> Daviey: I have done >86GB
<Daviey> bendailey|work: woooh
<Daviey> superm1_: DaveMorris said that he didn't like the idea... It was me that was going to pursue it
<bendailey|work> Daviey: Do you remember DaveMorris reason?
<Daviey> bendailey|work: IIRC it was that SF has an unreliable repuation for poor quality software
<Daviey> but this channel is logged, if you want the full discussion
<Daviey> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<bendailey|work> ubotu: ubuntu-mythtv after 8-17 is empty :(
<Daviey> arg..
* superm1_ kicks ubuntulog 
<Daviey> I can pastebin my logs if you want
<superm1_> no not really, but that's not cool ubuntulog
<bendailey|work> well current as today hmm...
<Daviey> superm1_: I might need to drop uk.cdimages temp' when me announce the repo's
<Daviey> ... dog walkies - brb
<bendailey|work> superm1_: what about requesting mirroring from someone like distro.ibiblio.org?
<superm1_> bendailey|work, do they just do it for any open source projects?
<superm1_> or how does there setup work?
<superm1_> bendailey|work, Daviey take a look at the mail i just fired to the ML along with a canonical contact, hopefully we'll get some more luck there
<bendailey|work> superm1_: great I think that is the best approach if that doesn't pan out then we should look at alternatives
<superm1_> indeed.  i've been in contact with matthew for a little bit, and he was going to arrange things until the fiasco showed up
<bendailey|work> what was the fiasco?
<Daviey> superm1_: I sent another email to elmo @ canonical
<Daviey> Before the next ISO, we need canonical or another huge mirror
* superm1_ agrees
<superm1_> bendailey|work, the loco team servers were compromised
<superm1_> and had to all be redone
<bendailey|work> ok I see
<superm1_> so they have much different security measures in place
<Daviey> ie, not allow unsecure FTP
<superm1_> well i dont know how they were compomised exactly
<Daviey> That was the rumour i heard
<bendailey|work> yikes
<Daviey> *just* a rumour tho
<Daviey> Bad PR, even so
<Daviey> ie http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=583
<Daviey> superm1_: I think you should add to Karl, that even if they don't give us SSH/SFTP etc access atm - just wgetting from us, then mirroring would be a lifesaver
<superm1_> well once he responds good idea
<foxbuntu> superm1_, check your PM
<Daviey> foxbuntu: You are not sending superm1_ those steamy PM's again, are you?
<foxbuntu> Daviey, quite...you don't need to tell everyone about those things
<superm1_> Daviey, can you mirror the weeklybuilds ?
<superm1_> so we can announce
<Daviey> superm1_: weekly builds, yes - but i'll have to drop cdimages for the moment
<superm1_> ohok
<superm1_> amazing we went through this much bw this quick :)
<Daviey> I know... i do have a fair chunk left - but it does need to hold out the rest of the month
<foxbuntu> superm1_, how much bw have we used?
<superm1_> 1500 iso downloads or so since i think 5 days ago?
<Daviey> foxbuntu: My us-ca has chucked out ~137Gb in 5 days
<foxbuntu> holy f*
<superm1_> 625500 mb or so?
<Daviey> not bad for a $12 per year account eh?
<foxbuntu> no kidding
<Daviey> ( ^ domain)
<Daviey> inc ^
<foxbuntu> an hosting provides 2.5TB a month...but I didn't want to do that unless things with this ISP don't pan out
<foxbuntu> and thats 7/mon
<Daviey> wow
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> and 250GB of storange
<foxbuntu> storage
<foxbuntu> free domain
<foxbuntu> its wicked cheap
<Daviey> I'm paying 16 (~$32) per month for 40Gb!
<Daviey> luckily this month they were willing to raise it to 150Gb - if i cappped the iso speed to 2Mb/s
<foxbuntu> but they make you pay a year at a time
<foxbuntu> which still is not bad but I am just waiting on this local ISP to give me a final answer
<Daviey> "Dear $ISP, please let me hammer the heck out of your servers.   Kind Regards, foxbuntu"
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> I have made a them a lot of $$ over the last several years so I am calling in a favor since I know the guys that run the place pretty well
<Daviey> Maybe we should add a tag to the next announcement asking for mirrors
<foxbuntu> might be a good idea
<Daviey> (ie we can't release the next version, unless people can help)
<Daviey> It's pretty much true
<Daviey> superm1_: did you say there was an error with the apt-mirror script?
<superm1_> Daviey, it should be good now
<Daviey> What was up?
<superm1_> just need to pull it to the latest revision
<superm1_> you had a typo referring to home
<superm1_> didn't include lagas stuff
<superm1_> and a few other smaller things
<Daviey> Hmm.. when i cba - i'll have to look at the changes
<Daviey> superm1_: did you find out what was wrong with the clean.sh?
<superm1_> it breaks $things :)
<superm1_> who knows why
<Daviey> superm1_: should be done
<Daviey> 91Mb ?
<superm1_> No
<superm1_> 694 or so
<Daviey> arg
<superm1_> [mlimonciello@devel apt-mirror] $ du -sh
<superm1_> 654M
<Daviey> Ah.. location is different
<Daviey> to where i was expecting it
<Daviey> ~/apt-mirror = 475M
<Daviey> I did have a problem with libc6 on this box... that was stopping the ISO build process
<Daviey> Would it be faster, just for me to apt-mirror you?
<superm1_> i dont think so
<superm1_> but it might be
<superm1_> okay i've gotta run for a bit
<superm1_> i'll be back in 30-40
<superm1_> message me if things are up right for you
<superm1_> that 654 might include removed packages for me
<superm1_> so it might really be less
<rsingh> hi
<rsingh> anyone here that can help me with mythtv?
<tgm4883> yep
<rsingh> is anyone here that can help with a mythtv database question?
<tgm4883> only if you ask the question ;)
<rsingh> :-D
<rsingh> ok i just moved mysql database from my master server to another server
<rsingh> i copied over the database and everythign
<rsingh> on the master maching i also updated the /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt file with the new host name
<rsingh> yet when i try to restart the backend it fails
<tgm4883> error messages?
<rsingh> and the logs say its still trying to connecto the the localhost
<tgm4883> also, you should have used...i think it's dpkg --reconfigure mythtv-database
<tgm4883> you may also need to rerun mythtv-setu
<tgm4883> p
<rsingh> OO
<rsingh> ok let me try the reconfigure
<rsingh> ok i tried that
<rsingh> the problem i am havnig is creating a root user which can log in from a remote machine
<rsingh> Failed to execute SQL: GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON mythconverg.* TO mythtv@localhost IDENTIFIED BY '***'\nAccess denied for user 'root'@'%' to database 'mythconverg' at -e line 8, <> line 1.
<tgm4883> ok, so lets just get a few things down.  you have a seperate backend and frontend.  Is the sql server on the backend or a different machine?
<tgm4883> And these are all running Ubuntu or Mythbuntu?
<rsingh> kubuntu
<tgm4883> ok, close enough
<rsingh> different machine
<rsingh> i have 2 machines
<tgm4883> ok, is the backend and frontend on the same machine?
<rsingh> playa: master-backend, frontend
<rsingh> surma: backend, frontend, mysql
<tgm4883> ok
<rsingh> right now we can assume
<rsingh> playa: master-backend, frontend
<tgm4883> im curious as to why you moved the sql away from the master backend?
<rsingh> surma: mysql
<rsingh> i am trying to move the load away from playa
<rsingh> because this is the machine i use the most
<rsingh> but this is the only machine that can have a tv tuner and has a cable connection
<tgm4883> same root password for mysql?
<rsingh> yes
<rsingh> i actually logged in from playa to surma using the mysql exec
<rsingh> and i tried to execute the same command manually
<rsingh> i logged in fine
<rsingh> it is just some permission problem with mysql
<rsingh> ERROR 1044 (42000): Access denied for user 'root'@'playa' to database 'mythconverg'
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> ahh
<tgm4883> in /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<tgm4883> what is bind-address set to?
<tgm4883> and is it commented out?
<rsingh> bind-address            = 192.168.2.11
<rsingh> thats the ip for surma
<rsingh> on surma
<rsingh> i mean thats the my.cnf on surma
<rsingh> i can log in fine from playa to surma
<MythbuntuGuest71> hey everyone,..
<tgm4883> ok, then you shouldn't be able to access the mysql database from playa
<tgm4883> wait
<tgm4883> surma is 192.168.2.11
<tgm4883> what is playa
<rsingh> yes
<rsingh> 10
<MythbuntuGuest71> does anyone have exp. with configuring a dvb-s card?
<rsingh> 192.168.2.10
<tgm4883> Guest71, a few of us (not me though), ask your question
<MythbuntuGuest71> i would like to know how to set it up,.. i haven't been able to get channels on it :s
<MythbuntuGuest71> the card is recognised tough
<tgm4883> rsingh, is bind-address commented out in /etc/mysql/my.cnf on surma
<rsingh> no its not commented out
<rsingh> tcp        0      0 192.168.2.11:3306       0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     18045/mysqld
<tgm4883> ok, then you either need to comment it out, or add the ip address for playa
<rsingh> ok let me see what google has to say about the error
<rsingh> ill get back to you if dont find anything
<rsingh> I dont find anything*
<denbeiren> I have put some avi files on it, but they won't play,.. is there something you have to download to play avi?
<tgm4883> denbeiren, well .avi is just a container, so whatever they are encoded in you will need the decoder
<denbeiren> any "total package" with many of the most used decoders in?
<tgm4883> denbeiren, well not sure about linux, but codec packs are generally a bad idea and can hose you system (in windows at least)
<tgm4883> although I think that there are a few that you could get that would fix your problem
<tgm4883> you probably need support for divx, xvid, and wmv right?
<denbeiren> or could you tell me what codecs are common? i don't mind installing them separately
<tgm4883> probably those three and maybe h.264? (or is it x.264)
<denbeiren> yes those would be fine,..
<tgm4883> feisty?
<tgm4883> or gutsy?
<denbeiren> the latest mythbuntu,.. so that would be gutsy
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> well in that case
<tgm4883> dvd support?
<denbeiren> i haven't gotten round to testing dvd yet
<tgm4883> ok, i genrally refer to this guide on new setups.  I linked to the pertinante info for you http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Feisty#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<tgm4883> it's for feisty, but probably works for gutsy also
<Daviey> *cough* google medibuntu
<tgm4883> Daviey!!!
* tgm4883 starts counting on his toes to see what time it is
<Daviey> 23:37
<MythbuntuGuest22> back
<tgm4883> ah
<denbeiren> could you give me the link again plze
<tgm4883> Daviey, do you have any input on dvb-s?
<Daviey> nope
<Daviey> never used it
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> me neither
<Daviey> dvb-t only
<Daviey> sorry
<tgm4883> ahhh
<tgm4883> so close
<tgm4883> off by one letter
<denbeiren> hehe
<tgm4883> whats the difference?
<tgm4883> denbeiren, you can either google medibuntu, or http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Feisty#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<denbeiren> T is terrestrial
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> S is satellite?
<denbeiren> yep
<tgm4883> so if you have a spare dvb-t card, is that extra terrestrial?
* tgm4883 has the sudden urge to phone home
<denbeiren> lol
<denbeiren> will that link work for gutsy as well?
<tgm4883> maybe
<tgm4883> you will probably have to enable the medibuntu repo
<tgm4883> so either way its kinda the same
<tgm4883> it's hot
<rsingh> hey tgm i figure out the problem
<rsingh> the information about the database lives in a million locations lol
<rsingh> here are all the places where i had to change it
<rsingh> locations: /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt, /home/mythtv/.mythtv/mysql.txt, /home/myusername/.mythtv/mysql.txt, /usr/share/mythtv/mysql.txt
<rsingh> the one i missed was this one:  /home/mythtv/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<rsingh> thanks for your help
<denbeiren> where can i find the "volumeknob" ? my music is playing very "hush hush"
<tgm4883> have you tried [] 
<superm1> Daviey, still nothing on uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org
<superm1> for laga's stuff?
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> What;s caused that then..
<Daviey> i rm'vd the bzr branch - the regot
<Daviey> so it's defiently not that
<superm1> well it should show up as a sep directory?
<superm1> are you just missing a symlink maybe
<superm1> to mythbuntu-trunk?
<Daviey> from where to where?
<Daviey> ah.. i don't have the branch for trunk
<superm1> well its in the weekly build mirroring script
<superm1> it grabs trunk too
<denbeiren> hmmm,.. i've added the medibuntu repo,.. but which packages do i need?
<Daviey> superm1: ygm
<superm1> Daviey, looks right
<denbeiren> volume works,..
<superm1> however go look at the url
<superm1> http://uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/
<superm1> don't see mythbuntu-trunk there
<Daviey> oh no.. that;s the wrong symlink
<Daviey> lemme fix
<Daviey>  mythbuntu -> /home/mythbuntu/apt-mirror/mirror/ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/  <- was
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-09-11
<Daviey> superm1: should be dandy
<superm1> um
<superm1> are we visiting the same site?
<superm1> what is seen here: http://uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/ubuntu/mirror/ppa.launchpad.net/
<superm1> is what should be seen here http://uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/
<Daviey> ie http://uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/ubuntu/mirror/ppa.launchpad.net/
<denbeiren> dvd works,..
<denbeiren> but avi i can't get it
<denbeiren> divx that is
<Daviey> superm1: The layout must have changed then... this is how you wanted it previously.. i'm sure
<superm1> Daviey, this is exactly how ppa.launchpad.net is organized
<superm1> it looks like you just need to adjust your symlink
<Daviey> superm1: how is that?
<superm1> Daviey, much better :)
<superm1> how frequently do you have yours set to update now?
<Daviey> erm.. once every time i type ./update ;)
<Daviey> I'll cron it now
<Daviey> what are you setting yours for?
<superm1> well axel's cron thing is still broke
<superm1> so i might setup a cron that will ssh in and do it from somewhere else
<Daviey> heh
<superm1> but i was thinking once every 6 hours or so?
<Daviey> Well if we do it at the same UTC time, then it should keep them in sync
<Daviey> 6hrs?  hmm...
<Daviey> I suppose it shouldn't use too much bandwidth, as apt-mirror should just get changed packages
<superm1> double check that
<superm1> as long as that is the case, then i say a more frequent schedule is the way to go
<Daviey> Well if it does use bw... then i don't think it needs to be that freq.. especially as it is called weekly builds :)
<superm1> yea
<superm1> but it also grabs everything else from the PPA too
<superm1> so it might make more sense to do cd builds from that
<Daviey> true... what are we doing about a 'stable' branch?
<Daviey> Ie, one that won't pest people *every* week to upgrade?
<Daviey> but still newer than official repo's?
<superm1> well isn't that what this is?
<superm1> if they dont want to upgrade they dont upgrade
<Daviey> this is mythtv svn trunk right?
<superm1> well trunk and fixes
<superm1> are both here
<Daviey> of course.. doh
<Daviey> Should we include the released 0.20.2?
<Daviey> as a third?
<superm1> that will be on -updates
<superm1> of the normal repos
<superm1> soon (hopefully)
<Daviey> arg.. you are correct
* Daviey needs sleep
<superm1> well get some sleep :)
<Daviey> I haven't capped the weekly builds... so hopefully it won't get too hammered
<Daviey> I wouldn't have thought so...
<denbeiren> i think i'll be getting some sleep aswell,..
<denbeiren> i got .mpg to work
<denbeiren> tomorrow .wmv, divx and xvid
<Daviey> nn all
<superm1> nn
<superm1> denbeiren, what are you using this with?
<denbeiren> why can't they put it in from the beginning
<superm1> mplayer, xine myth?
<denbeiren> mythtv
<superm1> you can try using an external player instead
<denbeiren> i just want the system to use mythbuntu and play it all,..
<denbeiren> i don't want to go into a desktop environement an play around there,..
<superm1> you dont need to
<superm1> you set up an external player to be called from within mythtv
<denbeiren> my wife has to be able tu use the mce aswell
<denbeiren> so what would you advise?
<superm1> such as xine or mplayer
<superm1> well i use xine myself
<superm1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythVideo
<superm1> that will discuss how to setup xine to work
<denbeiren> the system will mostly be used to rip dvd's, (maybe convert them to divx for example) watch downloaden movies (xvid + divx
<denbeiren> and listen to some music ,..
<denbeiren> of course watch sat tv and record,.. but that's for later, when i find someone to help me config the dvb card
<superm1> right, well there is nothing wrong with using xine for now, the only difference is that its an external app rather than using internal myth to play stuff back
<superm1> so myth acts more like a fe for selecting your videos and just queueing them up
<denbeiren> so download the package, log out of mythtv, set up xine in desktop environement and go back into myth?
<superm1> well if your on mythbuntu alpha 4
<superm1> open up the control centre
<superm1> and select xine
<superm1> hit apply and it will download
<superm1> close the control centre, and then go to the mythvideo setup area and just change it to use xine as the default as described on that page
<denbeiren> xine was already selected there
<denbeiren> as is everything else
<superm1> okay then you've got it installed already
<superm1> just activate it as described on that page
<denbeiren> i don't really get it what they mean there :(
<denbeiren> $ xine -f --auto-play=q -l --no-splash --no-logo
<superm1> okay so you go into the settings menu
<superm1> and choose media
<superm1> and choose mythvideo
<denbeiren> this in the terminal screen?
<superm1> it will pull up a page that has a text box
<superm1> that currently has it listed as "Internal"
<superm1> you switch that over to be " xine -f --auto-play=q -l --no-splash --no-logo"
<superm1> instead
<denbeiren> ok will try
<denbeiren> tv out works like a charm btw
<denbeiren> thanks again ;-)
<superm1> wonderful :)
<denbeiren> the new player is being used now,.. and wmv file is playing
<denbeiren> but i have the "controlpanel" of the player in midscreen :s
<denbeiren> and no sound :s
<superm1> well the control panel is easily hidden, and sounds settings adjustable
<TelnetManta> Hiya superm1
<superm1> hi TelnetManta
<TelnetManta> ANything new on the ubuntu mythtv front?
<superm1> well there is always new stuff going down in here :)
<denbeiren> soundvolume is on,.. think i'm missing a codec here
<TelnetManta> my box has been chugging along so I havent been around the chan much
<superm1> TelnetManta, well that's a good thing though right?
<superm1> denbeiren, try a file that you should have the codecs
<TelnetManta> oh yeah. But you never know what kind of good stuff youre missing
<superm1> TelnetManta, well we're gonna switch things over to an xfce based env in the near future
<denbeiren> i'll try that tomorrow,... i'll put some testfiles on there to check
<superm1> okay
<denbeiren> thanks again m8!!
<superm1> night denbeiren
<[_Trimble_] > hi
<foxbuntu> evening superm1
<MythbuntuGuest46> Anyone have a fix for directories that are screwed up at umn.edu?  You can't install restricted drivers etc automatically
<ubotu> New bug: #138810 in mythtv (multiverse) "Mythtv Frontend doesn't work with some sound systems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138810
<MythbuntuGuest46> Nevermind - apt-get update fixed the issue
<Deffcon> laga ?
<Deffcon> superm1?
<superm1> yea what's up?
<Deffcon> stevenshiau the creator of drbl / clonezilla is online now
<superm1> ah hello stevenshiau
<stevenshiau> Hi Deffcon, superml
<stevenshiau> Deffcon told me to join this
<superm1> too bad laga isn't around, i haven't kept up with the discussion on drbl
<stevenshiau> I think he want drbl to work with mythtv
<superm1> so you guys will have to fill me in on things
<Deffcon> superm1 : ask laga i told him everything yesterday
<superm1> okay so what can you compare drbl to?
<superm1> what's it similar to
<stevenshiau> superml: it's similar to LTSP fat client mode
<stevenshiau> recently in LTSP 5, there is a mode for fat client. LTSP used to be only for thin client
<superm1> so its a pxe boot setup ?
<stevenshiau> sort of
<stevenshiau> DRBL is for fat client only
<stevenshiau> client uses PXE/etherboot to boot
<superm1> by fat client, that means the what exactly then?
<stevenshiau> DRBL = Diskless Remote Boot in Linux
<stevenshiau> fat client means the client has all the power (memory, CPU) to run the application locally
<stevenshiau> not in the terminal mode
<superm1> well so how does this differ from a pxe boot with nfs root then?
<stevenshiau> actually that's the same one
<stevenshiau> DRBL just make people to create a diskless server easily
<stevenshiau> s/make/makes/g
<superm1> ah i see
<stevenshiau> no more a lot of howtos..
<superm1> so drbl provides a quick setup to do an install in an nfs root, create the nfs share
<superm1> etc
<stevenshiau> yes
<stevenshiau> you can check this url for more details http://drbl.sf.net
<superm1> yea this looks quite similar to the setup that i use (but did everything by hand) for my HD FE
<superm1> how come this isn't in Ubuntu repos?
<stevenshiau> well... I think we have to polish the codes
<stevenshiau> and since there is already LTSP 5
<superm1> have you made an attempt to get it in yet? or no
<stevenshiau> not really
<superm1> well what is the advantage of this over LTSP 5 then?
<stevenshiau> but will try to polish the codes first
<stevenshiau> http://drbl.sourceforge.net/faq/index.php#path=./1_Common&entry=01_DRBL_LTSP.faq
<stevenshiau> ///NOTE/// From LTSP 5.0, there is a fat client (diskless workstation, LowFat client) mode, it's basically quite similar to DRBL.
<stevenshiau> Besides the diskless (fat/powerful) client mode provided by DRBL, DRBL provides other functions, such as:
<stevenshiau> (a) Clonezilla, the opensource clone system. It's a server version of imaging tool, similar to Ghost server edition, True image or Rembo. By using Clonezilla, you can clone a 5.6 GBytes system image to 40 computers within 10 minutes via multicasting.
<stevenshiau> (b) Small Linux diskless soltion. DRBL provides Damn Small Linux (DSL), PuppyLinux... for clients. You can import those small Linux distributions and let client boot from PXE without hardisk, CD or USB flash drive.
<stevenshiau> (c) Diskless FreeDOS for clients.
<stevenshiau> (d) Diskless memtest for clients.
<stevenshiau> (e) Install GNU/Linux (Debian, Ubuntu, Fedora, CentOS, Mandriva, SuSE...) for clients from network.
<stevenshiau> LTSP and DRBL each have their own benefits. Choose the one that is best suited to your needs.
<stevenshiau> To others: sorry for the long messages
<superm1> well at this point it is too late in the release cycle to get things into ubuntu/mythbuntu.  Starting in nov/dec though, I can work with you guys to get this into ubuntu at a minimum
<superm1> and then go from there when we do some experimentation
<superm1> so that gives you a few months to work on the code polishing and such
<stevenshiau> yes.
<stevenshiau> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/98886
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 98886 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  drbl / clonezilla" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<stevenshiau> ha, thanks. ubotu
<superm1> well indeed, i'll subscribe to that bug
<superm1> and once the next cycle starts, if no one else takes i tup
<superm1> i'll be glad to
<stevenshiau> thanks, superml
<stevenshiau> I think what Deffcon now he wants is to make mythtv work with DRBL
<superm1> well i dont see why it wont
<stevenshiau> I did try that about 1 month ago
<stevenshiau> but failed
<superm1> like i said i have a setup very similar to what drbl has
<superm1> and i use it for my hidef frontend
<stevenshiau> maybe it's because of the file arch
<stevenshiau> not sure
<stevenshiau> I never run mythtv before... Sorry to say that :)
<superm1> well when things failed?
<superm1> what happened?
<stevenshiau> ok, cool
<Deffcon> superm1 : i'm pretty sure that drbl is an outcome for mythbuntu, because you can everything diskless
<stevenshiau> because drbl client share /usr with that in drbl server
<stevenshiau> do you think it's a problem or not ?
<superm1> oh no not at all
<superm1> as long as they have their own /etc
<superm1> not a big deal
<stevenshiau> although every drbl client has its own /etc, /var
<superm1> but having their own /var will mix things up
<stevenshiau> ok
<stevenshiau> good
<superm1> because then what happens when apt thinks a package is installed on one
<stevenshiau> no, every client has its own /etc/, var/
<superm1> but not the other
<stevenshiau> oh
<superm1> then it finds the files in /usr on one of them
<stevenshiau> yes
<stevenshiau> yes
<superm1> so how do you get around that?
<stevenshiau> so they can not share /var/lib/dpkg ?
<superm1> well they will need to share that
<superm1> for it to make snese
<superm1> sense even
<superm1> but if they have their own /var
<superm1> they wont share that
<stevenshiau> actually in drbl client, it will...
<stevenshiau> since /var/lib/dpkg is mounted again.
<stevenshiau> but it can be removed actually
<stevenshiau> just need to know that
<Deffcon> and its very fast when booting client
<stevenshiau> so you mean mythtv will check /var/lib/dpkg ?
<Deffcon> superm1 i use drbl clonezilla for my work 57 clients
<superm1> wow
<superm1> big setup there
<Deffcon> yep
<superm1> well its not necessarily a mythtv specific issue with /var/lib/dpkg/
<superm1> but just a general issue i forsee
<Deffcon> http://drbl.sourceforge.net/screenshot/?in_path=/09_NCCW_Holland
<stevenshiau> ok
<superm1> um http://drbl.sourceforge.net/screenshot/?op=show&filepath=album//09_NCCW_Holland/IMG_0005.JPG ?
<Deffcon> yes windows clients as well but for that to clone i use clonezilla, basically for mythtv u only have to use drbl
<superm1> right
<superm1> well so ideally how do you think this would fit in mythbuntu then?
<superm1> someone would use it to install a drbl/mythbuntu backend
<superm1> or would add it on later?
<Deffcon> ok i will tell you an example
<Deffcon> i used linuxmce for a while there is an option to use diskless frontends
<superm1> as in during install of the main box?
<Deffcon> but to complex drbl makes it very simple to use, the enduser when drbl is installed will not have to worry about difficulties its very easy to maintain when its intergrated into mythbuntu, example is have an pc's lying around in my bedroom and i want to have an frontend, just boot the frontend from pxe and you get an diskless mythfrontend
<superm1> yea i can see that being a very attractive setup
<Deffcon> actually if its possible you can implemted drbl in live cd installer under advanceed option next to choosing primary frontend/backend only frontend etc
<superm1> yea that seems like a good place that it would fit
<superm1> and then having an option later on in the control centre to add it as well
<Deffcon> in fact on my work when i tell drbl to boot all my 57 clients of one server in this case the backend/ drbl server the clients boots in less then 1 1/2 minutes
<Deffcon> yes for example actually that is a great idea and just mention the option "drbl pxe booting "in the installer that you can install this later from mythbuntu-control-centre
<superm1> well eventually all the options in the installer will be available inthe control centre
<superm1> there just is so many at this point, that its becoming a management nightmakre
<superm1> the control centre will need to be revamped again i think
<Deffcon> but it look very ggood
<superm1> there is a lot of hidden options in it, that aren't activated because of the code behind them becoming so ugly :)
<Deffcon> but do you think that drbl would be something fro mythbuntu, would'nt it be cool to let fronmtends bootoff the backend
<Deffcon> and fully boot in an frontend
<superm1> yea it would be pretty cool
<superm1> with my current setup, my old frontend had a mobo go bad
<superm1> so i was able to take my desktop, bring it to the living room and turn on pxe boot for it
<superm1> and it booted up my pxe setup
<Deffcon> but stevenshiau is a really clever and good  man what i think he would be glad to help
<superm1> i'm sure tons of people would love to have things like that going
<Deffcon> superm1 : i thought that laga build svn last night for new svn trunk
<superm1> Deffcon, i've no idea what he did :)
<stevenshiau> Deffcon: I am only a common man, not so clever, just like to have fun with Linux
<Deffcon> i may think you're are a clever man
<stevenshiau> Deffcon: anyway, whatever you say
<stevenshiau> I know you want me to make drbl work with mythtv
<stevenshiau> sure, I will do my best to try that
<Deffcon> yep
<Deffcon> because i really think that this is what people are looking for at home
<Deffcon> because everyone has lying old and new hardware at home to give new live
<Deffcon> superm1 : will you give drbl a try ?
<superm1> Deffcon, not within this release cycle, but for sure afterward
<superm1> within this cycle my time is already stretched thin enough :)
<Deffcon> wow cool man
<Deffcon> i told you yesterday that you can give me some testing work to find bugs or test other stuff
<superm1> yea i've got your nvidia-settings bug fixed
<superm1> i'm gonna upload that tonight
<Deffcon> really wow you're are fast
<superm1> i just had one more change to add to the control centre before doing so
<superm1> it was a quick fix
<Deffcon> what was the problem
<superm1> nvidia-settings didn't support a command line switch that was being passed to it
<Deffcon> oh ok that i understand
<Deffcon> tell me what can i test
<Deffcon> i would really what to try svn trunk but its not working with this release
<superm1> well at this point, as soon as DaveMorris has the xfce stuff ready to go: that
<superm1> but i'm not sure how he is coming on that
<superm1> i've got what i think will resolve the cd respository problem too
<superm1> but i'm not sure yet
<Deffcon> tell me
<superm1> well it requires rebuilding the disk again
<superm1> with some additional signing on it
<Deffcon> with what tooling are you doing this
<superm1> its a hand crafted script
<superm1> stored in one of our bzr branches
<superm1> over here: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-livedisk
<Deffcon> mythbuntu is really the thing i whas looking for home and drbl for work so i thought bring those people together and make it an fantastic open-source product
<Deffcon> superm1 : can i test something for you
<superm1> Deffcon, i'm gonna push the update to mythbuntu-control-centre in a few minutes to the archive, so if you can find anything else wrong with it
<superm1> it will probably take a little to publish depending on which mirror your using
<superm1> i'm headed to bed though for now.
<superm1> night night
<Deffcon> night superm1
<laga> i wonder why some emails from launchad/bug tracker are correctly sorted into the ubuntu-mythtv folder in TB while some still show up in my inbox
<laga> blah
<DaveMorris> when people send a document to themselves but BCC it to everyone else the mail filters don't work
<laga> ah
* laga sighs and resubmits mythplugins to the ppa.
<DaveMorris> with the new trunk builds, are wew able to create a tag for the bugs to be filled correctly under this
<laga> let's see
<laga> ugh, using launchpad before n oon
<laga> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu-trunk/
<laga> we can report 'em here
<laga> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/138843
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138843 in mythbuntu "Test bug" [Undecided,New] 
<laga> DaveMorris: ^^ do you see where you can tag bugs?
<laga> hum
<laga> ok, looks like bugs should be filed against project "mythbuntu-trunk" then.
<ubotu> New bug: #138843 in mythbuntu-trunk "Test bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138843
<laga> Deffcon: the trunk builds are ready, except for mythplugins again :/
<laga> Deffcon: i'll kick off a rebuild in a few minutes and let you know when it's ready.
<DaveMorris> why can't I see Deffcon's questions?
<laga> in launchpad?
<DaveMorris> in here
<laga> he didn't aks any
<laga> he asked a few hours ago
* DaveMorris is confused as why you posted to deffcon about trunk builds 
<DaveMorris> ahh
<ubotu> New bug: #138848 in mythbuntu-trunk "Test bug #2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138848
<laga> cool
<laga> DaveMorris: thx
<DaveMorris> we going to get any more spam ;)
<laga> no, not today
<laga> how do you m ake internal links to pages on mythbuntu.org?
<DaveMorris> not sure, I've done it though
<laga> i'll just make a normal link then
<laga> yay
<laga> mythplugins trunk build was published
<laga> i hope i won't have to touch these anymore in the next time
<laga> been spending way too much time with that
<ubotu> New bug: #138857 in mythplugins (multiverse) "Mytharchive calling ffmpeg with wrong resolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138857
<laga> lovely. CD building is troublesome for me. wonder if it's broken because i added the mythbuntu-trunk ppa as well
<laga> looks like it's working after configuring the packages manually
<bendailey> Daviey, hello?
<Daviey> bendailey: hey
<DeGon> just tearing mythbunto down, will see how it works. tried it before with mythdora but tv-tuner was not detected....
<DeGon> hello
<DeGon> hoping on better hardware detection with mythbuntu
<DeGon> anybody familiar with the mythbuntu project in here?
<bendailey> DeGon: this is where alot of the mythbuntu talk happens
<Daviey> DeGon: YES
<bendailey> Daviey: I have reached my bandwidth limit
<Daviey> eek
<DeGon> very nice.... just downloaded it and will give a try
<Daviey> Okay.. i'll remove you
<Daviey> bendailey: what is your limit?
<DeGon> still seeking fort the ultimate MC solution (since nearly 2 years)
<laga> DeGon: what hardware do you have?
<Daviey> bendailey: You should stop recieving traffic automajically now
* DaveMorris is now on the launchpad beta team superm1 and laga
<laga> DaveMorris: congratulations
<DeGon> ia have a home build htpc with a P4 2,8Ghz on a mini-itx mobo
<bendailey> yeah I am going to shoot an email to the provider and see if I can buy a bigger package
<bendailey> Daviey: My Limit is 10GB/month
<DeGon> with a pvr 150 hauppauge tv tuner
<laga> DeGon: mythbuntu should detect your tv tuner.
<Daviey> bendailey: eeek - i reckon you reached that yonks ago
<DeGon> already mythdora should have detected it but didn't
<DaveMorris> DeGon: whats the video chipset?
<DeGon> unfortunately its an integrated 32megs chipset (s3 savage) which can take up to 256 megs from RAM (1GB)
<laga> DeGon: what's the problem with that?
<DeGon> windows with mediaportal was impossible to run tv
<laga> oh
<DeGon> suse with myth tv did but had other probs there
<laga> well, if it's got Xv support, it should work fine with mythtv and SDTV
<DeGon> mythdora doesn't find tv tuner
<DeGon> xv support?
<laga> DeGon: xvideo extension in your x server/driver. allows for accelerated video playback
<DeGon> hmm will have a look
<DeGon> thats my HTPC (its fanless ;) ) http://forum.team-mediaportal.com/fanless_htpc_p4_2_8_ghz-t3937.html
<laga> i bet that gets hot
<laga> oh, nice case
<DeGon> on the outside a it but not really 53 Celsius max on the processor after 2 hours of 100%
<laga> nice
<laga> DeGon: you german?
<DeGon> tested it during 6 hours on 100%, processor temperature was never higher that 53C
<DeGon> yes
<DeGon> swiss
<laga> ah
<laga> there's also #mythtv-de and www.mythwiki.de
<laga> jmust a FYI ;)
<DaveMorris> laga how did you work that out?
<DeGon> jeah thats where I was often also... but  am not so patient with mythtv and linux (although i use Linux on my desktop). so i am still looking for the best pre-configured MC
<laga> DaveMorris: did work what out?
<DaveMorris> that he was German/Swiss?
<laga> DaveMorris: usually, /whois degon it is
<DeGon|willbeback> hrhr
<laga> DaveMorris: but this time, i found various references to german sites in his posting in the mediaportal forum
<DaveMorris> ahhh
<DeGon|willbeback> so will install now mythbunto for the first time now... its not a live dvd isn't it?
<laga> and you can sometimes tell from spelling/grammar mistakes people make, but not in this case ;)
<laga> DeGon|willbeback: it's a live cd which can be installed.
<DeGon|willbeback> okei... will tell you in some minutes (hours?) how it works on my box
<laga> should take like 30 minutes or so, i'd guess
<laga> good luck
<DeGon|willbeback> ok its installing... nice splash screen
<DeGon|willbeback> have u ever heard about the LinuxBios project? they are constructing a new bios that should run with several motherboards and they did it to boot in 3 seconds to a linux console.  LinuxBios and Mythbunto = fast booting mediacenter?
<laga> maybe. my hardware i not supported by linuxbios so i'm not trying it
<DeGon|willbeback> mine isn't either
<DeGon|willbeback> and the company that built my mobo doesn't exist any more. so there are no more bios updates for it...
<directhex|work> hm, what should i file a bulletproof-x bug against? suggestions?
<DaveMorris> directhex|work: in mythbuntu?
<directhex|work> generally
<DeGon|willbeback> hmm just installed mythbuntu for the first time. install process worked fine. But:
<DeGon|willbeback> can't find any tv chanels
<DeGon|willbeback> dvd playing doesn't work properly
<DeGon|willbeback> wheater works ;)
<DeGon|willbeback> www browisng works too
<DeGon|willbeback> importing a dvd works also
<DeGon|willbeback> thing i have to change over to desktop mode to properly install the tv card
<Caysho> Hi
<Caysho> I have a question about the mythbuntu desktop - is it going to make use of xfce ?
<DeGon|willbeback> u can chooose
<bendailey> Caysho: I believe that change to xfce is underway
<DeGon|willbeback> gnome, kde or xfce
<Caysho> ok.
<Caysho> I'm currently using KnoppMyth
<DeGon|willbeback> on the newest release u can choose
<DeGon|willbeback> but with the standart installation you will just have mythtv. but in mythtv<
<DeGon|willbeback> theres a possibility to add a desktop
<Caysho> by newest, you mean the alpha ?
<DeGon|willbeback> yes, the one on the mythbuntu website
<Caysho> right, thanks :)
<DeGon|willbeback> Mythbuntu 7.10 x86 just installed it minutes ago
<DaveMorris> Caysho: I'm working on moving mythbuntu over to xfce this week
<DeGon|willbeback> ah didn't know how far this is. the option to choose is already there. i chose kubunto bekoz i am more familiar with it
<bendailey> Daviey, have a moment?
<laga> DeGon|willbeback: how do you like it so far? ;)
<DeGon|willbeback> i like that the standart installation doesnt't include all the desktop stuff. if my tv card would run properly i would not even have to add a desktop now. but as the tv card causes probs i have to.... nice mythbuntu config addition in the mythtv config section... like it, but hate my tv tuner
<Caysho> I'll wait for the official release then :)
<DeGon|willbeback> why caysho?
<Caysho> DeGon: what's your tuner ?
<DeGon|willbeback> its a hauppauge pvr 150, should easyly be detected but caused already probs on mythdora
<DeGon|willbeback> (but didn't in suse
<Caysho> I've still got shows recorded, and so I'll need a quiet couple of hours to ensure complete set up.
<DeGon|willbeback> ah ok
<DeGon|willbeback> maybe i'll try another tv tuner, have pinnacle around
<DeGon|willbeback> but mythbuntu seems very nice, easier to manage than mythdora and knoppmyth
<DeGon|willbeback> if your hardware stuff doens't cause probs
<Caysho> mine's been nice and stable.
<DeGon|willbeback> the it will also with mythbuntu i suppose
<DeGon|willbeback> what tv tuner do u use and wchich remote?
<Caysho> I have two of these http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php/product/3951  but I don't use the remote right now.
<DeGon> so you're navigating with the keyboard?
<directhex|work> my remote's cooler than your remote!
<Caysho> I have a wireless keyboard
<directhex|work> and my dad could beat up your dad, for good measure!
<DeGon> so whats your remote directhex|work>?
<directhex|work> http://files.playstatic.com/playstation-3-hardware/bd-remote-2-playstation-3.jpg
<DeGon> and u run mythtv on what? on a PS?
<directhex|work> at the moment? a pentium-d machine full of hard disks
<DeGon> and the PS remote works with linux? interesting....
<Caysho> How well does mythbuntu handle detection/setup of multiple tuners that are the same make/model ?
<DeGon> <-- has no idea
<DeGon> will be back. have to make another try getting my tv card running
<directhex|work> Caysho, trivially
<directhex|work> Caysho, each one gets an entry in /dev, so each one is different
<Daviey> bendailey: you called?
<Daviey> just need to make a phone call
<Daviey> brb
<Caysho> ok, be interesting to see what it does.
<Caysho> thanks for the answers, time for me to go.
<bendailey> Daviey, I am setting up a 2TB GoDaddy Mirror Right now, Can you do weighting in your php download script?
<bendailey> Daviey, be back
<DeGon> hmm can't switch over to a desktop. it always begins to download some hunder packages but stops due to missing ones. tried ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu... seems that the sources/channels are ot up-to-date
<DeGon> will give another try just through the backend and control center
<Daviey> bendailey: sorry.. was on the phone
<Daviey> Yes.. can do weighting
<bendailey> Daviey, great
<Daviey> Do you want the GoDaddy heavy or lightly weighted ;)
<bendailey> By the way I hate Cpanel or *Panel Shell rules :)
<Daviey> heh
<bendailey> s/*Panel/*Panel.\n/g
<bendailey> I am having problems getting godaddy web hosting panel to add the multilevel us-az.cdimages as a recognized subdomain
<Daviey> ah.. no problem
<Daviey> You need to add the base domain first :S
<Daviey> then add the subdomains
<bendailey> yeah I added mythbuntu.org as the base domain....
<Daviey> As the proper dns will only forward us-az, the other rules will be ignored
<Daviey> quirky cpanel!
<bendailey> but it seems to only support one level subdomains
<Daviey> add mythbuntu.org, cdimages.mythbuntu.org & us-az.cdimages.mythbuntu.org
<Daviey> Great eh?
<Daviey> but obv. only set the DNS for us-az.cdimages.mythbuntu.org to forward there
<bendailey> I added cdimages.mythbuntu.org as a subdomain it won't let me add it as a root domain
<bendailey> I see no option for a subdomain of a subdomain
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> Maybe contact support then
<bendailey> yeah that should be fun :(
<Daviey> Dreamhost, i must say, were pretty good at helping
<Daviey> I am ripping the bandwidth out of them..
<Daviey> >150Gb in 6 days
<bendailey> wow
<Daviey> It was only $12 for the account aswell :D
<bendailey> us-az.cdimages.mythbuntu.org is a "two level subdomain" do I have the correct terminology there?
<Daviey> h
<Daviey> mm
<bendailey> wow how much bandwidth/month does that $12 provide
<DaveMorris> Daviey: $12 thats sod all
<Daviey> DaveMorris: for 1 year inc. domain
<DaveMorris> link
<bendailey> brb
<Daviey> bendailey: wait
<Daviey> I think what you want is a 5th level domain
<superm1> DeGon, you need to update the package lists likely
<Daviey> oh wait, 4th - there is no .uk at the end :)
<superm1> DeGon, while gutsy is in development, package versions are constantly changing
<DeGon> how do i update em in the mythbuntu control center??
<superm1> DeGon, the version of the control centre that shipped doesn't have update manager support (it was added a few days ago), so you'll have to do it via a terminal or synaptic
<DeGon> ok
<DeGon> hehe no use to install a desktop finally made my tv tuner scan in mythtv. didn't specify source bekoz i have no epg grabber. now i just entered a name and selected "no grabber" and it scans.... also saw that antenna cable was not plugged *shame*shame*shame*
<DeGon> <--- DAU who tests mythbuntu ;)
<DeGon> hmm.. mythtv scans but doesn't find a channel
<superm1> DaveMorris, laga you guys been encountering any really weird oddities in your builds?
<superm1> i've been getting a lot of unionfs stuff going down
<superm1> dmesg is littered with junk about it
<superm1> and it looks like its happening to regular ubuntu dailies too
<superm1> <evand> yikes, unionfs or python seems to have major breakage in the most recent daily live cds.
<superm1> <evand> http://evalicious.com/syslog
<[_Trimble_] > there's life in here!  lol
<superm1> hi [_Trimble_] 
<[_Trimble_] > hiya
<[_Trimble_] > I'm also testing 7.10 :)
<superm1> awesome.
<[_Trimble_] > i tried two older ones and they wouldn't finish the install.  the newest one did finish, so i stuck with it :P
<DeGon> mine also installed well (7.10)
<superm1> yea the problem you were probably encountering was a big race condition between archive versions
<DeGon> but as u can see i'am to dumb to configure my tv tuner
<superm1> even if we dont sort it out locally in our builds, it will sort out once gutsy is released
<superm1> DeGon, are you North America?
<superm1> or elsewhere
<DeGon> no western europe
<[_Trimble_] > I sounds bad, but I have no idea what it means.  unfortunately, i'm kinda a linux n00b.  I'm trying to switch over from knoppmyth to mythbuntu.  knoppmyth doesn't seem to like my hardware
<[_Trimble_] > <-- north america
<DeGon> i have no epg grabber and mythtv doesn't like to scan nicely
<superm1> [_Trimble_] , ah okay.  well basically, the big points of the next alpha will be that we have the on cd repository fixed, the proprietary drivers stuff fixed and the switchover to xubuntu based by default
<superm1> DeGon, that's unfortunate :(.  Perhaps you may end up having to try your scans outside of myth
<superm1> and comparing
<[_Trimble_] > so far in 7.10, i've managed to get my wireless card working (ndiswrapper), my NAS's video directory mounted and I successfully watched a movie through it.  video was choppy though.. suspect codec problem
<DeGon|afk> have amanual list here will check tahat
<[_Trimble_] > I haven't configured the TV tuner yet since Ihave to figure out how to connect it to a dish network tuner :(
<superm1> [_Trimble_] , you'll likely need an irblaster
<[_Trimble_] > i have a happauge 150 with ir and blaster included ;)
<[_Trimble_] > but I never had to config the blaster under knoppmyth
<[_Trimble_] > (i've recently moved in with the in-laws, and they have dish.)
<superm1> that is something that still hasn't been automated into our installer yet - i'm not sure it will make it in this release or not, we'll see :)
<superm1> but its entirely doable nonetheless
<DeGon|afk> hrhr trimble i have the same hauppauge ovr 150
<DeGon|afk> pvr 150
<[_Trimble_] > it's an advanced setup thing if you ask me ;)  I wouldn't worry about it in the installer, i'd make it an extra tool in the console thing
<superm1> imo, its not the right solution to do something in the console if your trying to make it easy to use for people
<[_Trimble_] > eh, ok
<[_Trimble_] > ;)
<superm1> there are enough people wanting ir blasters
<superm1> so it will eventually be in the installer
<superm1> just cant say when :)
<tgm4883> It's not that advanced, IR blasters are something that many many people will probably need
<tgm4883> in the US anyway, unless someone comes out with a way to bypass the box in a few years
<DeGon|afk> see you guy have to get my car from the car-doctor... will burn me a hole in my purse :(
<DeGon|afk> byebye
<tgm4883> bye
<tgm4883> and then DeGon was gone
* tgm4883 couldn't resist
<[_Trimble_] > i do have  question... i notice in my XP machines that my mythbuntu box is appearing in network neighborhood with links to music, pictures, recordings, and videos.  but I can't connect to those shares.  I tried doing a map network drive and log in with other credentials using my mythbuntu user's login name and pw, but that didn't work either.. :(
<[_Trimble_] > so, what's the trick to connecting to those?
<superm1> it shouldnt be asking for any credentials
<superm1> its setup as share level control
<tgm4883> unless
<tgm4883> could it be detecting it as a media playing device?
<[_Trimble_] > i'm not above admitting that my xp networking setup might be wonky
<[_Trimble_] > uPnP?
<tgm4883> it's been a while since I had a windows device setup
<tgm4883> yea
<[_Trimble_] > my kids play games.. i can't give up windose yet lol
<tgm4883> AFAIK, i think that was a feature of mythtv, but i don't think it worked well
<superm1> well these are samba shares
<superm1> that you are seeing
<tgm4883> bah, windows games are going to rot your kids brains
* tgm4883 boots up his 360 :)
<[_Trimble_] > yes, clearly samba shares.   "music on Mythbuntu server (Samba, Mythbuntu) (Mythbuntu)
<[_Trimble_] > "
<superm1> tgm4883, have you tried "MythTV player" on windows as of yet?
<directhex|work> i have
<tgm4883> nope
<tgm4883> I suppose that would require me to use windows
<laga> re
<superm1> someone on the forums recommended it, so i passed it on to my windows roomate
<tgm4883> unless it runs in wine
<superm1> and it actually works very well
<superm1> i was throughly surprised
<directhex|work> the ui is awful, but it's functional
<superm1> the big thing is that it does the comm skipping
<superm1> which none of the others did
<tgm4883> sweet
<superm1> mornin laga
<laga> morning superm1
<laga> is there a dapper backport of 0.20.2?
<superm1> directhex|work, did one
<tgm4883> I remember seeing that someone did do that
<superm1> but its not in dapper-backports
<superm1> its on his own repo
<tgm4883> has .20.2 cleared feisty proposed yet?
<laga> directhex|work: thanks.
<Trimble> hi guest
<laga> err, superm1: thanks i meant
<laga> but both applies
<superm1> need one more person to give a +1 on the bug report i'd say
<superm1> and then i can request it to leave proposed as of tomorrow
<tgm4883> +1
<tgm4883> :)
<tgm4883> oh, you mean someone whose opinion matters :)
<Trimble> doh
<superm1> no you too tgm4883 :)
<superm1> hehe
<tgm4883> im going to have to enable feisty proposed I think
<tgm4883> 5 days of data left
<Trimble> heh i suppose i should give SD a payment :P
<directhex|work> http://directhex.mfgames.com/
<laga> superm1: i'll now try to merge your latest changes to the mythtv-fixes branch to the trunk branch using bzr merge
<superm1> hopefully all works with that
<superm1> trunk is a child of -fixes right?
<superm1> as in it bzr branched from it?
<superm1> i almost think meld would be easier
<superm1> but i dont know
<laga> no
<laga> i just made a regular checkout back then :/
<laga> bzr: ERROR: Branches have no common ancestor, and no merge base revision was specified.
<laga> ok, sigh.
<laga> i'm not really keen on merging, but i can't build a live cd with the trunk packages so i was gonna look at the differences.
<superm1> well you probably are encountering this bug
<laga> i'd get into trouble because ubuntu-mythtv-frontend pre-depends on gdm, which was not configured, which is why mythbuntu-live can't be installed. drama++; :)
<superm1> bug 138915
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138915 in linux-source-2.6.22 "unionfs NULL pointer dereference in 2.6.22-11.32" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138915
<laga> i doubt that. happens way before the filesystem is made
<superm1> said before i read your response
<superm1> why isn't gdm getting configured?
<laga> i have no clue. i'll kick off another build now and check the logs more carefully now
<laga> had to run earlier
<superm1> speaking of running
<superm1> i need to do that
<superm1> catch ya later :)
<laga> heh
* laga signs up for university and sighs heavily
<superm1> laga, before i go though, i may have resolved the cd repository problems
<superm1> apt-cdrom appears to hate it if you dont add a Release.gpg
<superm1> since it prefers authenticated packages
<superm1> as soon as that unionfs bug is fixed, can figure out if that fixed it, which would mean just need to get your translation bug and DaveMorris's switch to xfce going and we're cake
<laga> cool
<laga> then we can polish and add translations
<laga> and maybe i get to add some more tv-out goodness to ubiquity
<laga> if i ever get it running...
<laga> i like cake, btw
<superm1> i was thinking of adding something to the control centre
<superm1> to activate weekly builds
<superm1> but i'm not sure its an intelligent idea
<superm1> that makes it way too easy to break a box if someone just has to "check here to switch to trunk"
<spiderworm1> hey all, is there a quick way to get all the dependencies to install myth from source?
<Trimble> maybe a manual button the owner clicks once a week?
<laga> superm1: now run :)
<laga> spiderworm1: enable source repos and run apt-get build-dep mythtv
<spiderworm1> yah, thats right.. thanks :)
<tgm4883> superm1, it should be a check box, followed by a root password requirement, your SSN, birthdate, mothers maiden name, bank account number, Full name, your favorite movie, your first school, the town you grew up in and your pets name
<tgm4883> then it will install trunk
<Trimble> ok, so does anyone have any ideas about my error connecting to this samba share that mythbuntu has setup on my network?  when I click the share in my xp network neighborhood, i get "\\MYTHBUNTU\videos is not accessible.  You might not have permission to use this network resource.  Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions.  The group name could not be found."  ... well, i'm the administr
<Trimble> what's the group name thing about?
<tgm4883> try disabling the firewall and trying again
<Trimble> ah, does mythbuntu start up a firewall on it's own?  I can ssh into the box, how can I add my local machines 192.168.0.2 to access it?
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry
<tgm4883_laptop> the windows firewall
<tgm4883_laptop> i always hated that thing
<Trimble> oh, the xp firewall is down
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> how is the setup of samba for mythbuntu?
<tgm4883_laptop> i haven't used it
<laga> neither do i
<Trimble> i dunno, I didn't set it up.  it's running default settings from mythbuntu 7.10
<tgm4883_laptop> I used a completely different program to configure samba on my system, as IMO samba sucks to configure
<Trimble> one of my goals is to avoid installing anything extra on the myth box than it needs to run in appliance mode.  so whatever is the most light-weight way to configure the samba shares is what I need to learn
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> well you can configure the smb.conf file directly
<tgm4883_laptop> using nano
<tgm4883_laptop> thats pretty lightweight
<Trimble> indeed ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> although i prefer swat
<Trimble> where is that file kept?
* tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<tgm4883_laptop> bet google knows ;)
<Trimble> i bet your right :)
<Trimble> so, i should be able to connect to swat from my xp machine to configure samba.. neat
<Trimble> cna i just sudo apt-get install swat?
<tgm4883> you can try
<tgm4883> yep its in the repos
<Trimble> hmm.. that seemed to install swat, but not sure it's got everything it needs.. does it need a web server?  does mythbuntu install one?
<tgm4883> it has everything it needs, if you installed the backend with mythbuntu apache is installed
<tgm4883> or apache2
<Trimble> ok :)
<Trimble> lol it's so much nicer to have the @#%& wireless card in my mythbox working... had it running for a year off the wire. (had to connect it with a long cord every week to run mythfilldatabase  ugh)
<Trimble> boom - Swat works.
<Trimble> just had to sudo apt-get install swat then reboot the box it seems
<Trimble> this is definately a tool i would consider useful as an appliance hehehe
<Trimble> hmm... looks like samba is configured for user mythtv.  we're not using mythtv user in 7.10 anymore though, are we?
<Trimble> [videos] 
<Trimble> 	comment = Videos
<Trimble> 	path = /var/lib/mythtv/videos
<Trimble> 	force user = mythtv
<Trimble> 	force group = mythtv
<Trimble> 	read only = No
<Trimble> 	create mask = 0660
<Trimble> 	directory mask = 0770
<Trimble> 	guest ok = Yes
<laga> interesting.
<Trimble> i still can't connect to a share :(
<laga> guest ok = Yes
<laga> ^^ hum.
<Trimble> yeah, i noticed that also.
<laga> i don't know anything about samba, though :/
<tgm4883> i never used guest
<Trimble> all 4 shares have that
<tgm4883> i don't think i ever got it to work
<Trimble> but is there a trick to connecting as guest?
* tgm4883 doesn't thinks guests need access
<tgm4883> I'd put your main user in there and see what happens
<Trimble> edit the conf and put my ubuntu user name there?
<tgm4883> well you should be able to do that in swat
<tgm4883> also
<tgm4883> you need to make sure you use the right password for it and make sure the user is enabled
<Trimble> this swat page i'm looking at doesn't seem to have anyway to edit any settings.. it just shows status and documentation
<tgm4883> ok, where do you access swat, i just reinstalled it to check
<Trimble> well, i just did \\192.168.0.7:901
<Trimble> maybe i didn't log into swat with the right user.. but my one user is all there is
<Trimble> could samba be configured expecting to interact with a user that no longer exists?
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> swat will probably want the root user
<Trimble> do i have a root user other than my usual ubuntu user?
<tgm4883> no
<Trimble> didnt think so
<tgm4883> the first user is the root user
<Trimble> right, that's what i logged in as
<tgm4883> look in the conf file and see what security =
<Trimble> security = SHARE
<Trimble> paranoid server security = Yes
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> whats that?
<Trimble> no idea, but it looks neat  lol.. lemme check docs
<tgm4883> it's not in mine
<Trimble> paranoid server security (G)
<Trimble> Some version of NT 4.x allow non-guest users with a bad passowrd. When this option is enabled, samba will not use a broken NT 4.x server as password server, but instead complain to the logs and exit.
<Trimble> Disabling this option prevents Samba from making this check, which involves deliberatly attempting a bad logon to the remote server.
<Trimble> Default: paranoid server security = yes
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> hmm this is tough
<tgm4883> i haven't configured samba in a long time
<Trimble> what's smbpasswd ... maybe it's involved
<tgm4883> well i think that sets your samba password for whatever user you are running it as
<spiderworm1> what does the mytharchive plugin do?
<Trimble> running samba?  or logging into samba?
<tgm4883> sorry
<tgm4883> when you run samba password as user bob, you are setting bob's samba password
<Trimble> i think mytharchive is there to help you save copies of tv shows you've recorded to offline storage or somewhere else so it doesn't get deleted
<spiderworm1> ok, thanks
<spiderworm1> im trying to build mythplugins from svn trunk and im getting an error with that one
<tgm4883> Trimble http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37127/
<spiderworm1> wondering if i should go without it
<laga> spiderworm1: why dont you use our new trunk builds?
<tgm4883> see that you can enable, add and set passwords for users
<spiderworm1> laga, ? well i dont know anything about new trunk builds... brb
<tgm4883> although im not exactly sure what security = share does as mine is set to security = user which requires a unix user
<laga> spiderworm1: http://www.mythbuntu.org/node/45
<spiderworm1> i do know that the schedulesdirect options werent in the last packages i tried
<laga> spiderworm1: you tried the wrong packages then.
<laga> spiderworm1: http://tinyurl.com/39hgnz
<laga> spiderworm1: no need to build trunk for SD support
<spiderworm1> ok i'll give it a whirl
<spiderworm1> laga, where are the packages on the mythbuntu site?
<laga> spiderworm1: http://mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<Trimble> @#$%@ i can't find the location of the smb.conf file
<tgm4883> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Trimble> thx
<sebrock> when I'm simulating a apt-get upgrade all I see is libmyth-0.20, is this the only updated myth package?
<sebrock> (0.20.2)
<laga> unlikely
<sebrock> that all I get
<sebrock> libmyth-0.20 (0.20.2-0ubuntu0.7.04.1 Ubuntu:7.04/feisty-proposed)
<laga> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3265344#post3265344
<laga> ^^ have you seen this?
<sebrock> strange
<laga> ?
<Trimble> i give up for now.. i'll look at this later.  apt-get excedrin
<laga> heh
* laga bangs his head against something hard and spikey
<laga> my development VM is broken for some reason
<laga> which is really, really, annoying.
<sebrock> laga, check this out: http://www.pastebin.ca/692284
<sebrock> thats my sources. And then 'apt-get update' && apt-get -s upgrade
<sebrock> gives me only libmyth
<laga> whjat does dpkg -l \*myth\*
<laga> say?
<sebrock> http://www.pastebin.ca/692293
<laga> interesting
<laga> sebrock: btw, does aptitude do the same?
<sebrock> what do you mean?
<sebrock> does the same?
<laga> if you use aptitude isntead of apt-get
<laga> does your problem persist then?
<sebrock> thats the same stuff is it not?
<tgm4883> thats interesting
<sebrock> same thing
<tgm4883> i just added proposed in synaptic and .20.2 shows as the latest version of mythtv
<laga> sebrock: just install the packages manually then
<sebrock> wait maybe I'll have to remove the standard sources
<sebrock> I see now that this libmyth is listed in multiverse
<sebrock> no its not
<tgm4883> no you need the regular also
<sebrock> sorry
<sebrock> no wait, now I can see them
<sebrock> ??? this is strange
<sebrock> laga: The following packages have been kept back:
<sebrock>   gnupg mythtv-backend mythtv-backend-master mythtv-common mythtv-database
<sebrock> this is with apt-get
<sebrock> now why would they be kept back?
<tgm4883> something funky with your setup
<laga> yeah
<laga> breakage
<sebrock> heh, fresh install of server edition
<tgm4883> they would be kept back if they depended on a version of a package that hasn't been updated yet
<tgm4883> perhaps thats your problem
<tgm4883> server edition
<sebrock> maybe so, so do a upgrade first and then another?
<tgm4883> what does uname -a say?
<laga> superm1: ping
<sebrock> in aptitude, these packages are shown in red and marked "UNSATISFIED"
<tgm4883> yes
<tgm4883> does it say why?
<sebrock> Linux server 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 19:00:28 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sebrock> any clues?
<tgm4883> does it say why it is unsatisfied?
<tgm4883> it should
<sebrock> no
<sebrock> w8
<laga> superm1: just applied this patch to the mythplugins-trunk branch: http://www.pastebin.ca/692310
<laga> superm1: someone couldn't purge because it tried rm that dir which wouldn't work because it's a directory ;) - isn't it just supposed to delete the content of that dir or do you think the patch is fine?
<superm1_> tgm4883, you here?
<laga> superm1: got time to review a small patch?
<tgm4883> yea barely
<tgm4883> whats up
<superm1_> laga, sure
<laga> 19:56 < laga> superm1: just applied this patch to the mythplugins-trunk branch: http://www.pastebin.ca/692310
<laga> 19:57 < laga> superm1: someone couldn't purge because it tried rm that dir which wouldn't work because it's a directory ;) - isn't it just supposed to delete the content of that dir or do you think the patch is fine?
<superm1_> tgm4883, i got ahold of majoridiot
<laga> hope i'm making sense
<tgm4883> about firewire?
<superm1_> tgm4883, he's likely not going to be able to join too much this cycle.  lost his job
<superm1_> and a few other things
<tgm4883> :(
<laga> :/
<superm1_> tgm4883, so i was going to see if you wanted to take over doing the gutsy part of the wiki?
<superm1_> i expect it shouldnt be too bad
<superm1_> just sudo apt-get install mythbuntu-control-centre
<tgm4883> Installs and such
<superm1_> and your set :)
<tgm4883> i can take care of that
<superm1_> dont worry too much about the standalone installs that are without a desktop
<superm1_> just link them to mythbuntu.org for that
<superm1_> but for the desktop installs, just include a few screenshots linking to the control centre
<superm1_> and explain what you can do with it and such
<tgm4883> ok, i'll start with upgrading from gutsy to include mythbuntu
<tgm4883> then converting a desktop into a standalone
<laga> superm1_: btw, i can boot the mythbuntu disk with the "broken" kernel (wrt unionfs), but apt-get update. i'm filing a bug right now
<tgm4883> and probably a couple different ones
<superm1_> well not necessarily even a converting to standalone
<tgm4883> no?
<superm1_> maybe just "adding mythbuntu" roles
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1_> since its really stll a desktop afterward
<tgm4883> true
<superm1_> just automatically logs in and has all the mythbuntu magic
<superm1_> laga, i tihnk there is already a bug files
<superm1_> filed
<laga> superm1_: yeah, but i'm not getting a kernel oops
<laga> so it looks different
<superm1_> you get something with a mmap msync
<superm1_> mess
<superm1_> ?
<laga> could be a completely different issue
<tgm4883> alright, i'm off to grab some lunch and a few appointments
<laga> yeah
<superm1_> tgm4883, okay cool
<superm1_> thanks
<laga> superm1_: that's the one
<superm1_> laga, yea its the same thing i think
<superm1_> checkout dmesg
<superm1_> you'll see all the unionfs errors showing up there after the apt-get update
<superm1_> regarding your patch, is this data directory something new to trunk?
<laga> "error creating directory tree for rename"
<laga> superm1_: i dont think so
<superm1_> well i dont see why that patch would be any trouble
<laga> good
<laga> might wanna use it as well then
<superm1_> well as long as that is happening during purge only
<superm1_> not during a normal remove
<laga> zsnes time for me
<laga> before i have a nervous, live-cd induced breakdown
<superm1_> indeed
<superm1_> i hope that is fixed in the near future
<laga> there'll be a time
<laga> where i run mythbuntu_install.sh
<laga> and it'll just work
<laga> but for now, that's just a dream
<superm1_> well it usually does
<superm1_> actually the change i added
<superm1_> you'll need to get a copy of the private gpg key if your going to sign properly with it
<superm1_> or sign it with your own gpg key instead
<laga> i'm signing with my own key
<superm1_> okay so you'll have to modify the $APTKEY
<superm1_> that is added during the build
<superm1_> and make sure it is using yours instead
<laga> i did that
<superm1_> okay good
<laga> right, i'll kick off a rebuild with the trunk repository enabled and gather some logs
<superm1_> should just be a matter of changing the PPA that it uses
<superm1_> (in theory)
<superm1_> depending on how long ago this unionfs bug was introduced, you might be able to make it use an older kernel
<laga> just want a succesful iso build right now
<laga> i added a second supplemental_mirror setting and added the necessary lines to the sources.list it creates
<laga> ok, zsnes it is!
<superm1_> ok
<superm1_> cya
<rhpot1991> formatc: will apache follow symlinks for images?
<rhpot1991> woops, wrong room, sorry guys
<Daviey> laga: you use znes?
<laga> yes
<spiderworm2> hey all, is there a noticable improvement using 64 bit ubuntu and myth?
<directhex> depends for what
<directhex> for a frontend? no. backend? no, not that either. for anything that involves cpu-intensive transcoding (e.g. archiving to or from dvd), commercial scanning, yeah those will benefit
<spiderworm2> ok... well, im not too worried about transcoding and commercial scanning
<spiderworm2> thanks
<directhex> were 0.20.2 packages meant to be on the -backports repos yet? i can't see anything on my feisty machine
<tgm4883> afaik, they haven't cleared proposed yet
<Alowishus> Mario just changed the MOTU status on the -proposed bug... so I'm guessing it means they were finally accepted... perhpas just a matter of waiting for them to hit mirrors
<Alowishus> and by just I mean I got the email like 30 minutes ago
<Alowishus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/134726
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134726 in mythtv "MythTV 0.20.2 SRU " [High,Fix committed] 
<Alowishus> Does anyone do any sort of monitoring on their systems for mythbackend crashes?
<Alowishus> I've had a couple and didn't necessariyl notice them until the next day... would be nice to set up mon or something to catch the crash and restart the backend
<MythbuntuGuest70> evening, I know mythbuntu is in alpha stage right now but is it useable?
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest70: yes
<Daviey> It's as stable as Ubuntu Gutsy, which is still not out - but it is getting near it's release time
<superm1> Alowishus, tomorrow i'm going to subscribe ubuntu-archive, and then they just need to accept them and they should hit the mirrors
<superm1> (tomorrow is the 7 day mark)
<Alowishus> ahh ok
<superm1> with any luck they should accept and clear quickly
<superm1> but cant guarantee as its in their hands at that point
<directhex> i've found about a three weeks before release to be a reasonable time to update an ubuntu system - that said, i confess, i'm not impressed with the QA that goes into cleanly upgrading. quite frequently, config files aren't overwritten with modern versions which breaks something (my laptop was really quite bad, but fine with a gutsy tribe5 install)
<laga> re
<Daviey> superm1: Not many people have hit the repo's
<Daviey> or at least mine
<laga> kung fu hustle is a great movie.
<directhex> so is the powerpuff girls movie
<MythbuntuGuest65> Has anyone here used mythwelcome?
<MythbuntuGuest65> I was wanting to try mythwelcome on my mythbuntu box, but I can't find which script is doing the auto-login for the mythtv user
<laga> MythbuntuGuest65: wait a second
<laga> MythbuntuGuest65: see /etc/mythtv/session-settings
<MythbuntuGuest70> I've been asked to install a distributed media system for a friends house, there are ten rooms each with a HDTV, the plan is to use two ubuntu servers as file servers and then a small mini-itx box in each room with mythbuntu on, any suggestions on this setup?
<MythbuntuGuest65> Thank you
<MythbuntuGuest70> oh and is there a way to donat to the mythbuntu project, I'm gonna be getting paid for this so tis only fair to share
<laga> MythbuntuGuest65: donations? we dont have a setup for donations yet, but it sounds like a neat idea
<laga> ten rooms with a hdtv set? nice.
<MythbuntuGuest70> I've looked at several media centre setups and mythbuntu seems to fit the bill from what I've read
<MythbuntuGuest70> got it downloading tonight so going to have a bash tomorrow
<laga> MythbuntuGuest70: i dont have any mini-itx hardware suggestions off-hand, but the mythtv mailing list should have some suggestions. there are some mini-itx boards with lots of power
<laga> yeah, you should take a look first. i'd probably wait for the final release, ubuntu gutsy is still in a satate of flux
<MythbuntuGuest70> I've been looking at a jetway board with nvidia 7xxx graphics and onboard dolby, oh and and hdmi output, for 59!!!!
<laga> MythbuntuGuest70: is that mini-itx?
<MythbuntuGuest70> yup
<MythbuntuGuest65> Is there linux support for dolby-live?
<MythbuntuGuest70> doh, hang on, thats micro-atx
<laga> MythbuntuGuest70: do you have a model number so i can order some and cuddle with it at night?
<laga> uh
<MythbuntuGuest70> lololol
<laga> what is dolby live? :)
<laga> ah, microatx. still cool.
<laga> superm1: ping
<MythbuntuGuest65> Onboard dolby...  Encodes multichannel surround into dolby digital on the fly
<superm1> pong
<laga> MythbuntuGuest65: that sounds like a really cool feature. i'm not sure if this is available in linux... maybe some apps can do it.. you should talk to the ALSA guys
<laga> superm1: are we taking donations? MythbuntuGuest65 would like to donate if he ends up using mythbuntu
<superm1> i'm still on the border about doing that.
<superm1> part of me wants to say yes
<superm1> part of me no
<superm1> perhaps only if it pays for hosting and things like that
<laga> reasons? (or discuss it on the ML?)
<superm1> that people have had to incur costs
<MythbuntuGuest70> this was one board I looked at, the main requirement is hdmi....http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153064R
<MythbuntuGuest65> MythbuntuGuest70 not 65...
<MythbuntuGuest65> :-)
<MythbuntuGuest65> http://www.dolby.com/consumer/technology/dolby_live.html
<laga> superm1: right, but maybe some people (not me, at least not right now) could use additional hardware - maybe new hardware so they can add support for that
<MythbuntuGuest70> hehe
<laga> sorry, MythbuntuGuest70 it is :)
<superm1> that's a good point too
<directhex> sod mini-itx, use a mac mini?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest70, MythbuntuGuest65: you can change your nick name using /nick mynewnick
<superm1> well hows this sound
<superm1> we'll put off setting up a donation system until release
<MythbuntuGuest70> yeah somebody else suggested a mac
<superm1> and at release time we'll discuss it in more detail about where the money would go and such
<superm1> i would want to make sure that it wasn't abused in any way
<superm1> and that it didn't change the project's dynamic
<laga> superm1: sounds good. i like procrastination.
<MythbuntuGuest70> seriously, if you set a donation system up I'll chip in + I work for a comms-company and we are looking at going in to home distributed media systems
<laga> commie companies? omg
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest70, awesome.  we'll have something within the next 1-2 months decided :)
<MythbuntuGuest70> i know open source is all about sharing but...at the end of the day somebody has to code...test it all
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest70, so donate to mythtv a little?
<laga> mythtv project doesn't accept donations. maybe individual developers will.
<MythbuntuGuest70> I've only stumbled accross mythv/mythbuntu today on the #ubuntu irc channel, downloading as we speak to have a look
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest70, mythtv is a very client-server design, it's specifically deaigned to allow one server full of tv cards with a number of machines connecting to it
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest70, and multiple, intercommunicating servers with machines connected to them
<MythbuntuGuest70> oooohhh no that sounds like the ideal solution, so i could have a server (or two) with DVB cards and feed out the tv programs to several clients?
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest70, precisely
* MythbuntuGuest70 wets pants
<MythbuntuGuest70> ;)
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest70, it gets better... you know how you can run linux on a playstation 3? ;)
<MythbuntuGuest70> ummmm, I didnt but now I do :)
<directhex> there's no mythbuntu build for PPC, but never mind. it's still a mouth-watering idea for a project like this: a disk-laden server or two, and playstation 3s as frontends - they also doubel up as hdtv gaming machines. that's my vision right now anyway ;)
<superm1> well i toyed with PPC builds
<superm1> but there weren't many people with demand
<superm1> so i didn't go very far with it
<superm1> the seeds are ready for it, and most the packages
<superm1> just not the build process
<MythbuntuGuest70> what about linux on xbox?
<MythbuntuGuest70> isnt there a gentoo for xbox floating about?
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest70, xbox 1? not enough ram to be useful. and it's a very noisy box
<MythbuntuGuest70> k
<MythbuntuGuest70> right, am offski, got a stores database to get stuck in too, I'll keep popping back and let you know how I get on with the micro-atx's
<directhex> superm1, since mythtv commits started happening with ps3 offloading via libspe2, i've become very interested in it as a prospective frontend
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest70, i'd still think about macs or playstations!
<superm1> directhex, in trunk?
<directhex> at least think, if not do. problem with mATX is it's all so terribly ugly, unless you buy very big expensive cases, at which point you'd be better off with a mac, it'd be cheaper & prettier
<directhex> superm1, yeah
<superm1> ah that'd be why i didn't hear of them :)
<MythbuntuGuest70> yeah it sounds promising, we have a contact at sony, we've been told 270 for ps3's
<MythbuntuGuest70> may as well kill two birds with one stone
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest70, the boxes would also be usable as gaming machines and blu-ray players, seems a pretty interesting prospect to me for a home entertainment scenario
<laga> heh
<laga> make it work first, though :P
<directhex> ssssh!
<directhex> laga, what's the point in a project if it's not interesting? :p
<laga> hehe
<MythbuntuGuest70> lololol
<superm1> i'd really like to see laga's trunk packages on a disk, its a shame unionfs is so broke right now
<MythbuntuGuest70> ok, so i'm the guinea pig now (spelling??)
<MythbuntuGuest70> right, am off anyway, night peeps
<superm1> night
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest70, guinea pigs get tasty treats and carrots!
<MythbuntuGuest70> yeah, and stuffed up peoples bums ;)
<MythbuntuGuest70> lol
<MythbuntuGuest70> cya
<directhex> that's gerbils!
<MythbuntuGuest70> you know ;)
<directhex> i'm watching south park!
<laga> o_O
<directhex> actually, lemmiwinks was a hamster
<MythbuntuGuest70> whatever ;)
<MythbuntuGuest70> cy'all
<laga> i thought it was a rat?
<laga> directhex: i watched that episode when i was in bed with fever
<laga> dude, weird dreams.
<directhex> http://www.southparkzone.com/episode-vid-614.htm
<laga> i wont watch it
<laga> music made me sick last time ;)
<keescook> superm1: just double-checking, mythbuntu doesn't ship with decss, right?
<superm1> keescook, not right now
<superm1> why?
<keescook> okay, that'll likely need to stay that way if we want to have lots of mirrors.  :)
<superm1> ah yes good point
<laga> decss is not OK but liblame is OK? ;)
<superm1> i've got some basic basic code in mythbuntu-control-centre that will activate medibuntu repos and install dvdcss from them, but i havent turned it on yet
<laga> superm1: i extended mythbuntu-lirc-generator to add a (configurable) delay= and repeat = section into the lircrcs. i could commit it, but i'd rather have it reviewed first. should i bug foxbuntu or you?
<superm1> well laga commit it, and i'll see a diff
<superm1>  :)
<laga> k
<superm1> it still has to be manually uploaded to universe either way
<laga> still testing since i dont actually know python
<tgm4883> anyone know a whole lot about matching ram?
<laga> what do you need to know?
<tgm4883> well
<tgm4883> I went to get a matching stick of ram, but they were out of what I had last time, which was just a kingston PC5300 1 GB stick
<tgm4883> so I grabbed a PNY PC5300 1GB stick, but im not sure if it's going to work the same or if I should just exchange it for the kingston when it's back in stock
<tgm4883> and I didnt' really feel like ordering it and waiting for it
<directhex> you're fine
<laga> run memtest86 and check it
<laga> but yes, should be OK
<directhex> if you're that stressed, run decode-dimms.pl to check both sticks have matching timings
<tgm4883> well, my question is, for dual channel operation
<tgm4883> will it work
<directhex> tgm4883, anything goes, as long as both sticks are the same size, for dual channel
<laga> yeah
<laga> your bios should tell ya that
<tgm4883> well I was contemplating not opening it, as the stupid restocking fee is like 15%
<directhex> tgm4883, just make sure you use the right slot. some boards you need matchig colors, some you need non-matching colors
<tgm4883> holey crap
<tgm4883> why must they make this things so freaking hard to open
<directhex> check the manual
<directhex> tgm4883, blister pack? get an argon laser!
<tgm4883> I dont think there is a manual to open it ;)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-09-12
<Daviey> bendailey: ping
<Mersault> hello folks. how many in here are using mythbuntu?
<laga> uh
<laga> are you one of those people who call during dinner to ask how many TV sets there are in a household?
<directhex> are you happy with your long distance calling plan?
<Mersault> nope, just setting up a new mythbuntu system (already have one successful edgy+mythtv system), and running into weird issies
<Mersault> wanted to compare notes with someone who's done a mythbuntu install with alpha4
* Mersault pays nothing for long distance.
<laga> Mersault: so, what's your problem?
<Mersault> well, my install stalled when 'copying installer logs' at 100%
<Mersault> I waited long enough to have dinner before just closing the window
<Mersault> but now there's no myth database in mysql and other unfinished business...
<laga> hum.
<laga> did you do anything special when installing?
<laga> is it reproducable?
<Mersault> well, that was a first
<Mersault> huh, anyway...
<DBeta> Hello Mythtv people.
<Mersault> I haven't tested reproducing it yet (that'll take the entire duration of an install)
<DBeta> I've got a problem with mythTV. "Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost'" repeats in terminal about a million times before launching the database config page, but even when I give it all the correct information(user name and password I got when I installed) it comes up on next run of myth.
<DBeta> I've tried doing a purge/install of all mythtv and MySQL parts.
<KillerKiwi2005> can i upgrade a mythbox running fiesty to mythbunutu gutsy?
<DBeta> I've ran through the google documents I've found, and none of them seem to have a working solution.
<KillerKiwi2005> any one?
<DBeta> I don't see why you couldn't.
<DBeta> Wouldn't it work pretty much like upgrading Ubuntu Fiesty to Gutsy?
<KillerKiwi2005> DBeta: is there a special repo?
<DBeta> Not sure.
<DBeta> I would assume mythubuntu would have your repos configured correctly.
<tgm4883_laptop> KillerKiwi2005, you would need to upgrade to gutsy, then mythbuntu
<KillerKiwi2005> tgm4883_laptop: but it would be possible?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<KillerKiwi2005> tgm4883_laptop: cool
<DBeta> Man, this problem is impossible. Every hit i've found on google did nothing to help.
<KillerKiwi2005> DBeta: problem being?
<DBeta> I think the problem might be that the password is not set correctly for mythtv user in mysql.
<DBeta> I've got a problem with mythTV. "Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost'" repeats in terminal about a million times before launching the database config page, but even when I give it all the correct information(user name and password I got when I installed) it comes up on next run of myth. I've tried doing a purge/install of all mythtv and MySQL parts.
<KillerKiwi2005> Im pretty sure that is the mysql password
<KillerKiwi2005> I had issues with that one
<DBeta> Yeah, MythTV was supposed to set that up.
<DBeta> Do you know how to set it and or change it?
<KillerKiwi2005> I think i already had mysql installed so it failed... i think
<laga> oh well.
<laga> DBeta: what distro?
<KillerKiwi2005> DBeta: I changed the mysql password
<laga> DBeta: how did you install mythtv?
<DBeta> Kubuntu Gutsy
<DBeta> I used adept
<laga> right.
<laga> didn't it ask you some questions wrt database setup?
<DBeta> It asked me what I wanted to set the root password to, but that's the only question I remember.
<laga> which packages did you install?
<DBeta> I told it mythTV and a few mythtv plugins and whatnot
<laga> is there a "mythtv-database" package installed?
<DBeta> Could I wipe my SQL databases and re-run the install setup for mythtv?
<laga> you can listen to me and we can work out your problem?
<DBeta> Sure.
<laga> 01:43 < laga> is there a "mythtv-database" package installed?
<DBeta> I'm checking. I'm running an older machine, so it takes a second.
<DBeta> Yes, it is installed.
<laga> mythtv-common as well?
<DBeta> yes.
<DBeta> I'd almost have to though, mythtv-database requires it.
<KillerKiwi2005> does the mthbuntu control pnael test the mysql connection?
* KillerKiwi2005 thinking that would be good
<laga> ok. then, for starters: do you have a file /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt? is there a password defined which is not "mythtv"?
<laga> KillerKiwi2005: yes
<laga> KillerKiwi2005: it does
<KillerKiwi2005> laga: :) nice
<DBeta> Yes that file is there, and the mythtv is the user, with a password.
<laga> DBeta: good. try to remove ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt then
<laga> DBeta: or back it up elsewhere. once it is removed, start mythfrontend again
<DBeta> Still brings up the database manager
<DBeta> Or rather, database management program
<laga> DBeta: interesting.
<laga> DBeta: hey, you could try to use the control centre to fix your problem. KillerKiwi2005 just gave me the hint
<laga> DBeta: i'm booting my mythbuntu box..
<DBeta> I have a feeling that after the reinstall, some mythtv files where left, because of that, it didn't try to setup the database again, meaning it still had the password from the last install.
<laga> hum
<laga> did you mean to install a new database?
<DBeta> What control center?
<laga> eg, start over?
<laga> DBeta: install mythbuntu-control-centre
<DBeta> I'd be happy to start over again with mythtv, but I don't want to reinstall Kubuntu, if that's what you are suggesting.
<DBeta> My network drivers are a bit of a... pain.
<laga> DBeta: no, i was asking if you _wanted_ to start with a  fresh database
<laga> because it was an upgrade, it'd explain why you didn't see our new, spiffy setup stuff
<DBeta> Oh, I have no problems with that, As long as I didn't have to go and manualy set it up.
<KillerKiwi2005> laga: can the control centre backup the db as well?
<laga> KillerKiwi2005: no. you can file a bug for that if you want to and we'll see what we can do. there are already weekly backusp, though
<laga> KillerKiwi2005: in /var/backup or something
<KillerKiwi2005> laga: weekly backups are cool.... might be usful though so you can back up before upgrading etc
<laga> right
<laga> DBeta: have you installed the control centre?
<DBeta> Yeah, running it now
<laga> DBeta: i suggest you check the "roles"
<laga> DBeta: after that, you can fiddle with mysql settings somewhere, eg enter a new password and stuff. enter your new favourite password, hit apply and try to the test connectivity
<DBeta> Heh, it didn't launch, It's GTK so I need to install gnome
<laga> you don't have to install gnome for that..
<KillerKiwi2005> my gutsy dosnt have mythbuntu-control-centre
<laga> DBeta: are you saying that the package didn't pull in the required dependencies?
<DBeta> GTK things seem to crash on me.
<laga> KillerKiwi2005: your gutsy has got to be old
<KillerKiwi2005> laga: true
<DBeta> I've had the same problem with another GTK program
<laga> DBeta: what error message? we're always looking for feedback
<DBeta> My Gutsy cam off the latest tribe. And I updated today.
<DBeta> Odd, no error, just hasn't displayed
<laga> weird
<DBeta> It's still running.
<laga> DBeta: tried it in a terminal?
<KillerKiwi2005> DBeta: im holding off cause i have to recomplie alsa and wireless when i update
<DBeta> myth@mythbox:~$ mythbuntu-control-centreX Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169  Major opcode:  146  Minor opcode:  3  Resource id:  0x0Failed to open deviceX Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169  Major opcode:  146  Minor opcode:  3  Resource id:  0x0Failed to open device
<DBeta> That's all I've got from terminal
<laga> DBeta: ok.
<laga> DBeta: i dont get those messages, but my gutsy is a bit older.
<DBeta> Which I get the "BadDevice" errors all the time.
<laga> DBeta: i'll try ot verify it later
<DBeta> I've got those on every version of Ubuntu I've ever used.
<DBeta> It has to do with drivers being loaded but no used or something.
<DBeta> I use a lot of odd hardware which causes little things like that in X
<laga> maybe some legacy stuff
<laga> ah
<laga> i've ehard that such errors can happen when something is linked against the wrong version of a lib
<laga> *shrug*
<DBeta> Right now I'm typing on a G11 kyeboard, which windows sees as a mouse and keyboard
<DBeta> And a mouse that windows sees as a keyboard and mouse(Logitech MX1000)
<laga> G11?
<DBeta> Logitech G11, great keyboard, has a lot of extra blank buttons and whatnot.
<laga> ah
<DBeta> Plus really good backlighting.
<laga> i prefer cherry for keyboards, but this one i've got right now is just not the right one for me
<DBeta> I don't mind starting a new database, as long as I don't have to manually configure anything(As in give the commands dirrectly to mysql in sql format)
<laga> no, that won't happen
<DBeta> I've got a G11 and a G15 keyboard, I love them both. The keys have a really nice low impact system while still keeping the profile of a standard keyboard
<DBeta> Is there no way to basically start over with SQL and mythTV?
<laga> DBeta: ok. if you can't make it work using the control centre, my suggestion is you fire up your package manager and *purge* the mythtv packages from your system.
<KillerKiwi2005> laga: has the lirc setup been simplified... i never did get that working
<laga> KillerKiwi2005: yes, it's simplified.
<laga> KillerKiwi2005: you can just try it, you know :)
<laga> DBeta: is your mysqld actually running?
<DBeta> I thought I did that last time, Laga, but I'll do it again.
<KillerKiwi2005> laga: sweet... i will... is it stable enough to actully use? I will get beaten over the head if recordings start failing :)
<laga> KillerKiwi2005: it's "alpha".
<laga> if you're that worried about stability, come back next month
<KillerKiwi2005> laga: hmm i might hold off to gutsy release... that was my orginal plan
<laga> i'd say that the mythtv part is fairly stable, but certain parts of mythbuntu are still in flux and gutsy itself still needs some work.
<DBeta> I believe so Laga, The errors suggest MythTV connected to the server, but handshaking was stopped because of a bad password.
<laga> DBeta: if there's nothing valuable on your mysqld anymore, you can also purge mysql-server-5.0 or what it's called and remove /var/lib/mysql .. which can be dangerous, but should be ok
<laga> guess you have a backup, just in case.. :>
<DBeta> This install of Linux was just for mythtv, so the only thing in mysql is what mythtv put in there.
<DBeta> This install of Ubuntu has been so troublesome. It reminds me, Ubuntu needs a way to go back on updates.
<laga> heh
<laga> hard to achieve
<DBeta> Well, An update in X pretty much ruined X for everyone with my graphics chipset.
<DBeta> I couldn't find any older versions, because the repositories had already been updated.
<laga> in gutsy?
<DBeta> Yeah
<DBeta> But it affected fiesty too
<laga> that sucks :/
<laga> fglrx?
<DBeta> I expect as much from Gutsy, but 7.04 not a testing release.
<laga> right
<laga> ulling in 120M of updates in my gutsy vm right now
<DBeta> It was the i810 chipset. It would run, but a black bar covered about 4" of my 17" screen, running horizontaly through the center. Nothing could go over it.
<laga> that reminds me, i need to talk to some kernel guys because intel-agp.ko is broken for me in gutsy
<DBeta> An odd problem, and very annoying. Fortuntaly someone was able to rebuild a .deb of the last version.
<DBeta> But it's issues like that that hurts ubuntu at the consumer level.
<laga> heh
<laga> ubuntu is known to bork X, unfortunately.
<laga> that's why there'll be bullet-proof X in gutsy
<DBeta> What does MythTV use SQL for? Just to know what you have recorded?
<laga> settings, EPG, recorded shows etc
<DBeta> Seems like it would be easier, at least for the end user, to use XML or the like.
<DBeta> It would likely prevent problems like I've run into. Then again, speed and stability is an issue.
<laga> DBeta: those databases can get quite large..
<laga> DBeta: mythtv on ubuntu is much more robust nowadays.
<laga> DB setup is handled mostly automagically
<laga> why it broke for you i don't know since i don't know how you upgraded and what you have done so far exactly
<laga> have you purged mythtv and friends now?
<DBeta> Finish that up. Just got mysql purged
<laga> k
<DBeta> just rm the whole /var/lib/mysql dir?
<laga> yup. get a backup first, just in case.
<DBeta> I always forget -r
<DBeta> Cool, /var/lib/mysql removed
<laga> fine
<laga> now install mysql-server and mythtv
<laga> if you get a progress bar where you can activate "show details" or something, do that
<laga> just in case it asks a question, but it should use a different interface for that
<DBeta> I always show details :) I like feeling like I'm in control
<DBeta> So your a constant contributer to Mythtv?
<laga> to mythtv? maybe some bug reports every now and then
<laga> i've been contributing a bit to mythbuntu lately
<DBeta> Ahh.
<laga> i really like where it's going
<DBeta> I thought about trying Mythbuntu, but I'm a bit lazy, and had already downloaded Kubuntu for my laptop.
<laga> mythbuntu is really just ubuntu gutsy with some additional packages
<laga> that's one of the things i like: install ubuntu, install mythbuntu-control-centre and convert the box a mythtv box and back
<DBeta> Yeah, but Myth is read to go, out of the box, more or less?
<laga> you'll have to configure it in mythtv-setup
<laga> but especially in the US it's easy
<DBeta> Yeah.
<DBeta> F'in A! It's working.
<DBeta> Now, to try to get my TV card working...
<DBeta> TV card developers really should release Linux drivers.
<laga> they do. sometimes. ;)
<laga> i know that some linuxtv developers are supported by companies
<laga> just noticed i was running an old mythbuntu-control-centre.
<laga> wonder why it wasn't upgraded
<laga> *sigh*
<DBeta> Looks like it is supported.
<DBeta> It at least detected it correctly
<laga> bah, i need to take a closer look at the control centre tomorrow and probably report some bugs.
<laga> 3am . bed time for me. g#night
<DBeta> Night.
<DBeta> Thanks for the help.
<laga> and good luck with mythtv
<laga> np
<laga> thanks for testing :)
<DBeta> Reboot time...
<laga> we also have a mailing list if you need further assistance...
<laga> ah well
<laga> bye
<alpaca> hows it goin
<superm1> laga, what are you seeing wrong with control-centre?
<tgm4883> !logs
<Ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<tgm4883> superm1, for the wiki, what did you want me to do again?  My logs dont go back far enough and today's irc logs aren't up yet
<superm1> tgm4883, gutsy pages
<superm1> discussing how to install the control centre
<superm1> and how to use it
<tgm4883> ah ok
<superm1> to add mythbuntu roles
<superm1> and then explaining that the standalone pages aren't there anymore but rather use mythbuntu.org
<superm1> for standalone set ups
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> are there stand alone setups on mythbuntu.org?
<superm1> well isn't that what we do :)
<tgm4883> or just directing them to the cd?
<tgm4883> well yea, but if I just say go to mythbuntu.org, people are probably going to be looking for another guide
<tgm4883> i'll make it work
<superm1> well that's fine, i mean its silly to redo all those standalone pages i thikn
<superm1> because mythbuntu is supposed to automate all that
<tgm4883> i agree
<tgm4883> i'll just put a little blurb about it
<tgm4883> or
<tgm4883> I think a little blurb and linking them to here would work http://www.mythbuntu.org/about
<superm1> yea
<superm1> we'll need to screenshot and graphicafy the mythbuntu.org pages at some point
<superm1> using that inline magic you set up
<superm1> but that can be for later
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> did we ever figure out why it wasn't working as designed?
<superm1> well i thought it was
<superm1> after you did that little test page
<tgm4883> no, it doesn't work correctly on the live site, adding pictures requires you to resize first
<tgm4883> and they have to be preuploaded I think
<tgm4883> it's functional, and works from a user POV, just adds a  little work on our part
<superm1> well if they aren't changed often
<superm1> not too big a deal i guess
<tgm4883> Yea, it should be too big a deal
<tgm4883> as long as it's functional
<IIIIIIIIII> guys xmltv is down forever? is this for real?
<directhex|work> IIIIIIIIII, not in the slightest
<directhex|work> IIIIIIIIII, zap2it labs, a free service offered by tribune media services to american & canadian mythtv users, is gone
<IIIIIIIIII> whats the alternative to that now?
<IIIIIIIIII> usa that is
<directhex|work> IIIIIIIIII, schedules direct, a service with a small fee started by some of the developers affected by the loss of zap2it, including some mythtv and xmltv devs
<IIIIIIIIII> thnk you
<IIIIIIIIII> on a funny not, i think microsoft was using that service, bc their media center tv guide & their site both mysteriously went down
<IIIIIIIIII> note
<bendailey|home> Daviey, hello?
<laga> morning
<Daviey> bendailey|home: hey
<bendailey|home> laga, morning
<laga> :)
<Daviey> bendailey|home: This must be really late for you?
<bendailey|home> Daviey: did you upload the isos to my last host?
<bendailey|home> I got my godaddy account figured out I believe
<Daviey> to us-mi ?
<bendailey|home> yeah
<Daviey> yeah
<bendailey|home> can you upload to us-az?
<Daviey> sure.. if you can give me (s)ftp?
<bendailey|home> yeah I can setup ftp
<Daviey> do godaddy not do ssh?
<bendailey|home> no ssh on shared linux hosting
<Daviey> (or scp)?
<bendailey|home> I didn't opt for a virtual host
<Daviey> fair enough.. if you pm me some ftp details - i'll push them
<bendailey|home> can I pm since I am still on elsewhere and am not registered?
<Daviey> no..
<Daviey> you need to be registered on freenode to pm :(
<Daviey> email?
<bendailey|home> ok let me go bump my other irc client
<Daviey> or you could /nick bendailey then /msg nickserv identify $password ?
<Daviey> Ah, you'll need to kill bendailey - /msg nickserv ghost bendailey $password
* laga sobs
<bendailey> laga: why so sad?
<laga> some guy running gutsy in #mythtv-users thought it was a good idea to change the apssword in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<laga> because he didn't like it
<directhex|work> they ALWAYS DO!
<directhex|work> this isn't news! they see the password field and thing "eek, that looks scary :("
<directhex|work> the random passwords are the #1 cause of problems with the ubuntu packages - everyone changes them at one end but not the other for no good goddamn reason
<laga> well, we'll have to put DONT FUCKING TOUCH THIS in there
<Daviey> *but* the ubuntu packages get critism because of it!
<Daviey> wtf
<laga> 11:26 < leperkhanz> oh sweet mother of all that is holiest in this world including the un-invaded female bits.
<laga> wtf
<directhex|work> it was all too much for stuarta
<laga> yeah
<laga> it's 11:30 am here
<laga> wtf am i doing this. ruining my day like that.
<laga> must be masochism
<directhex|work> 11:40am
<bendailey> daviey,
<bendailey> daviey: how many mirrors are still rotating in the script?
<Daviey> currently only 3!
<laga> directhex|work: sorry, time on my server is wrong
<Daviey> was 5 at one point
<bendailey> how are the current 3 doing on bandwidth?
<laga> 11:27 < laga> leperkhanz: is it deleted now?
<laga> 11:27 < leperkhanz> yes
<laga> [..] 
<laga> 11:31 < laga> leperkhanz: are you *sure* that you have deleted ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt ?
<laga> 11:31 < leperkhanz> i did that ls thing.
<laga> 11:31 < leperkhanz> but it is still there.
<laga> someone kill me please to relieve the pain
<directhex|work> laga, the solution presented by Homo Stultus to any situation they don't understand is to ridicule it and actively not learn
<directhex|work> there is absolutely no way to prevent this from happening again & again without doing something drastic to prevent people changing their myth mysql password
<laga> you know
<laga> you get a nice little message saying
<laga> that you need to log out and back in
<laga> because if you're not a member of the "mythtv" group
<laga> it cant read /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<laga> and it'll create ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt with wrong credentials then
<laga> so
<directhex|work> laga, i know this. but until it generates a penis-shaped sound wave from the computer's speakers that violate the user repeatedly for being stupid, that won't matter. people will still ignore it
<laga> because one sucker can't be arsed to click "log me out now" on the message, he fuxx0rs his entire setup.
<laga> ah, you know it already, k
<directhex|work> laga, he's just deleted /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<directhex|work> laga, have fun :)
<laga> oh
<laga> i need to expand my knowledge of cursing words
<directhex|work> i use "titwank" a lot
<directhex|work> of course, #mythtv-users is meant to be a "clean" channel, so i tell people to *gently caress* off and eat *doodie* most of the time
<laga> heh
<laga> best of all: i accidentally signed up for university giving the wrong day of birth, so i gotta sort that out too
<bendailey> gtg bye
<Deffcon> he guys can someone give me de trunk repository for gutsy please
<laga> http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<laga> bookmark it :P
<Deffcon> he laga good afternoon
<laga> hi Deffcon
<Deffcon> i only see feisty repos
<Deffcon> ?
<laga> just put "gutsy" in there
<laga> come to think of it, i'm probably building for gutsy all the time
<laga> gotta check that
<Deffcon> mmm ok
<Deffcon> gusty doesn't work on the uk mirror
<Deffcon> and not on the us mirror
<Deffcon> is there an other gutsy trunk repo?
<laga> yes
<laga> i'll give it to you later, i'm busy at the moment
<Deffcon> thnx laga but now i know for sure that this was my problem earlier with the gusty repo
<laga> ?
<laga> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu-trunk/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted universe multiverse
<laga> gah
<laga> i rebuilt the plugins for the wrong release
<laga> <- stupid.
<laga> time for a fresh upload
<directhex|work> wake up laga! have some nice refreshing rum
<laga> heh
<DaveMorris> the ppa build system, does that have to be used for packages which will eventually make it into ubuntu or can you use for your own GPL'ed software that won't make it into ubuntu due to lack of people wanting it?
<laga> both
<DaveMorris> cool, thanks laga I knew you or superm1_ would know
* laga uploads new builds
<laga> :/
<laga> getting fed up with all the build trouble.
* laga gets up to do something less digital
<laga> directhex|work: people are especially clueless today, huh?
<directhex|work> urgh
<directhex|work> i wish
<directhex|work> people are *always* this clueless
<laga> heh
<laga> people suck.
<directhex|work> it's just a question of how well you hide from them on a daily basis
<bendailey> Daviey, I have confirmed the iso images with md5 on us-az.cdimages
* laga uploads another build because he broke the build script ;)
<Daviey> bendailey: cool
<Daviey> I'll update the redirect in a few mins
<bendailey> Daviey: great thanks
<DaveMorris> grrr, why cna't I have 2 ssh keys in launchpad!
<Daviey> DaveMorris: you can
<DaveMorris> oh yeah
<DaveMorris> is anyoyed and not looking correctly
<laga> can you have two gpg keys?
<Daviey> bendailey: I've done the redirect..
<Daviey> At the moment, you should be getting 60% of the requests
<Daviey> Is that okay?
<Daviey> bendailey: can you remove the index page?
<DaveMorris> laga: superm1_  Daviey how can I start a ppa build (not for mythbuntu) I've sucessfully uploaded my source etc
<laga> DaveMorris: it'll start automagically
<laga> might take some time
<DaveMorris> thanks
<superm1_> DaveMorris, what'd you upload? :)
<superm1_> laga, what'd you find on the control-centre wrong last night?
<DaveMorris> opensg
<laga>  porn-get?
<laga> superm1_: i couldn't edit the mysql connection details even when mysql-server was installed
<DaveMorris> I've built amd64 on my machine and can do local installs
<laga> superm1_: also, i couldn't enable/disable the mysql server
<superm1_> laga, the idea is supposed to be master backend == mysql server
<DaveMorris> I'd like i386 and it can eventually go in the repos if people want it
<superm1_> can't edit details on master backend
<laga> superm1_: oh :/
<superm1_> does that seem sensible?
<laga> well, it is a valid assumption.
<laga> might wanna note that somewhere, it wasn't obvious to me at least
<tgm4883> man mythbuntu-control-centre
<DaveMorris> oh, also my package takes an 45-50 mins to build on my dual core desktop :)
<superm1_> well at least i think that people would be able to break their setups too easily if that information was editable directly there
<tgm4883> breakage is inevitable
<superm1_> well i'm trying to foolproof it as much as possible by hiding a lot from the user :)
<laga> another problem, though: some (really really clueless) guy hand-edited /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt. i kept telling him to dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common, but i found out that it this package doesn't actually set the password in the database.
<laga> superm1_: is it sensible that i set the password in mythtv-common but the change is applied in mythtv-database?
<superm1_> which password are you referring to?
<tgm4883> arg
<superm1_> password for the mythtv mysql user?
<directhex|work> superm1_, aye
<tgm4883> I hate it when my drive goes 47907 days without being checked
<superm1_> laga, because mythtv-database doesn't ask at all for that password
<superm1_> only for root password stuff
<laga> superm1_: right, but shouldn't mythtv-common update the database password as well in the DB?
<superm1_> well not necessarily
<superm1_> because what if mythtv-database isn't setup yet
<superm1_> what database is it updating?
<tgm4883> it should tunnel over the internet and change laga's database ;)
<tgm4883> that should be default
<laga> superm1_: hum. right.
<Mersault> Anyone in here using RAID for their mythtv storage? I've got a new backend with an nforce chipset on the mobo that supports RAID, and I'm wondering what my best option is for setting up the four nice new drives I have in the box. I've never setup RAID before, so any advice is appreciated
<DaveMorris> Mersault: is it hardware raid or software raid?
<DaveMorris> also what did you want raid for?  To mirror or have one large disk?
<Deffcon> can i ask someone an question about mythweb trunk version
<Mersault> DaveMorris: Well, that's the thing I'm a little confused with. The nForce chipset, from what I gather, it a kind of hybrid thing, with some hardware bits and some software bits stored in firmware. I want to do RAID0, since I'm not worried about losing recordings (media, in the grand scheme of things, ranks low on my list of data worth preserving)
<laga> Deffcon: _description: template not found?
<Deffcon> nono
<Deffcon> mythweb.conf.apache i have to place in /etc/apache2/conf.d/mythweb.conf
<Deffcon> right
<laga> no
<laga> it should have set up that automagically
<laga> check /etc/apache2/sites-available and /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<Deffcon> ok that's true but it differs what i read in the INSTALL file
<DaveMorris> Personally I'd not use RAID0 because if 1 disk dies you lose everything, and the only benfit from it is increased performance, which you shouldn't need.
<laga> Deffcon: no shit.
<laga> Deffcon: it's a package, so it might do things differently froma  manual install
<laga> that's whe whole point
<DaveMorris> you can now have storage groups, so you can still use both drives.  Personally I'd use them as 2 separate disks as the performance from watching the recordings will be better, you'll keep more data after a disk failure (mythtv eats disks due to large files been written/deleted)
<Deffcon> but now i see only a directory when i go to http://85.144.X.X/mythweb and when i click on mythweb.php it asks me to save the file or open it it doesn't show the mythweb site
<DaveMorris> if you had a spare 5GB drive I'd even use that as my root fs
<Mersault> DaveMorris: I recognize that. It does also support 'JBOD' or Just a Bunch Of Disks, so I guess that would be a reasonable option to.
<Mersault> DaveMorris: Oh yeah, my system disc is a 60 gig IDE drive
<Mersault> So the four other discs are just for recordings and videos
<DaveMorris> yeah, you can even just add them when you need them, rather than splashing all out at once
<Daviey> exit
<DaveMorris> Sorry I don't know that command
<Mersault> So, what should I use to set this up? dmraid?
<Daviey> DaveMorris: know this command? sudo rm -rf /
<laga> Deffcon: do you have anything in /etc/apache2/sites-available
<Deffcon> yes ihave
<laga> yeah
<Deffcon> mythweb.conf
<laga> wna dwhat's in there?
<laga> ok
<Mersault> Deffcon: sounds like you don't have php enabled or something.
<laga> is it also in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled ?
<Deffcon> only default and mythweb.conf
<laga> good
<Deffcon> and now
<laga> please pastebin your mythweb.conf
<Deffcon> pastebin?
<laga> www.pastebin.ca
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<Ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Deffcon> ok i pastebin to pastebin.ca and now
<laga> give me the link.
<Deffcon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37206/
<laga> alright, that looks good
<laga> except that you upload yoiur password as well, oops ;/
<bendailey> Daviey: I removed the welcome page and changed the 404 Page to just a link to www.mythbuntu.org
<Mersault> Does anyone in here have any experience with using the RAID support in the nForce chipset with Ubuntu?
<laga> Mersault: it's a soft raid.
<Deffcon> doesn't matter
<laga> Deffcon: is php enabled? sudo a2enmod php5
<Mersault> laga: So it's basically the RAID version of a winmodem?
<laga> Mersault: yes.
<Deffcon> This module does not exist!
<Deffcon> laga: This module does not exist!
<laga> Mersault: the intarweb has lots of information on that. the ubuntu mythtv channel is not quite the right place
<laga> Deffcon: ok.
<laga> Deffcon: let me start my gutsy vm...
<Deffcon> thnx
<Mersault> laga: I just figured there would be good odds that someone here would have used it in the past, with mythtv's storage requirements :)
<tgm4883> there is a linux software raid solution
<tgm4883> mdadm
<Mersault> I'm aware of mdadm, though I've never used it. Now I just need to determine if I want to use mdadm, or dmraid which supports the nForce chipset. Probably 6 of one, half a dozen of the other....
<laga> Deffcon: what does "ls -al /etc/apache2/mods-available/ | grep php" output?
<directhex|work> there's mdadm
<directhex|work> or... or... you can use soft raid on modern chipsets using dmraid
<directhex|work> which is cross-platform, whereas md isn't
<tgm4883> dmraid
<Deffcon> nothing
<Deffcon> laga : nothing
<laga> Deffcon: great :/ what does dpkg -l | grep php return?
<laga> Deffcon: i need to find out why it didn't install the proper php libs
<Deffcon> pastebin this ?
<laga> that'd be nice, thanks
<Deffcon> laga : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37207/
<laga> !
<Mersault> directhex|work: do you have any experience with dmraid? I imagine mdadm is better supported (more documentation, etc)
<laga> Deffcon: that's odd.
<Deffcon> what ?
<directhex|work> Mersault, oh md's definitely better supported. but there's the linux-only caveat
<laga> Deffcon: libapache2-mod-php5 is installed. that's the correct package.
<tgm4883> i use mdadm because it also works if you don't have any onboard raid
<Mersault> directhex|work: I don't think that's a big deal for me. There's only one person in the house who uses windows. That person is outnumbered by linux boxes about 6 to 1.
<laga> Deffcon: are you sure there is no file "/etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.load" ?
<Mersault> Will there be any performance difference?
<directhex|work> Mersault, dm is definitely enterprise-grade stuff
<laga> or /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf ?
<directhex|work> Mersault, shouldn't be much performance difference
<Mersault> Okay, then mdadm might be the better option since I'm a RAID neophyte, and there will be more docs when I run into trouble
<Deffcon> no php5.conf
<laga> Deffcon: and php5.load ?
<Deffcon> no php5.load
<laga> Deffcon: but "dpkg -l libapache2-mod-php5" clearly mentions these files here. something is  broken on your box, and it's not mythtv.
<laga> sorry.
<laga> "dpkg -L libapache2-mod-php5" i mean
<Deffcon> how  can I restore defaults of apache2 and php5
<superm1_> something you may need to try is just refreshing your cache on FF
<superm1_> empty out the private data otpion
<superm1_> and then reload the page
<superm1_> and things might just take effect
<Deffcon> FF ?
<laga> Deffcon: did you delete those files or something?
<Deffcon>  no i just did an upgrade svn trunk
<Deffcon> with the repo laga send me this afternoon
<laga> k
<superm1_> Deffcon, firefox
<laga> Deffcon: try sudo aptitude reinstall libapache2-mod-php5
<superm1_> i know i've been bit by needing to refresh the cache personally after installing php5
<Deffcon> still no php5.load and php5.conf in /etc/apache2/mods-available/
* DaveMorris finally has a ppa package accepted :)
<Deffcon> laga take a look what happens here --> http://85.144.36.231/mythweb/
<Deffcon> strange he?
<superm1_> a2enmod php5?
<Deffcon> This module does not exist!
<superm1_> hmpf
<Deffcon> ?
<superm1_> $ apt-file search php5.load
<superm1_> libapache2-mod-php5: etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.load
<superm1_> it is in the libapache2-mod-php5 package
<Deffcon> i think its broken then
<laga> Deffcon: maybe you need to apt-.get update and upgrade
<Deffcon> did that already no success
<laga> Deffcon: what does dpkg -L libapache2-mod-php5 | grep mods-available say?
<tgm4883> why are all the mythweb files not in the mythweb dir?
<Deffcon> #/etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf
<Deffcon> #/etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.load
<Deffcon> #/etc/apache2/mods-available
<Deffcon> talk to you guys later have to pick up my daughter
<laga> Deffcon: why are they not installed on your system?!
<Deffcon> i have really no idea
<laga> tgm4883: "all the mythweb files"? what files?
<Deffcon> mythweb worked before
<superm1_> apt-get purge libapache2-mod-php5 && apt-get install libapach2-mod-php5
<superm1_> sounds to me like the way to go
<laga> ah, right
<tgm4883> 	mythweb.conf.apache	10-Sep-2007 21:33 	8.8K
<tgm4883> [ ] 	mythweb.conf.lighttpd	10-Sep-2007 21:33 	79
<tgm4883> [ ] 	mythweb.php	10-Sep-2007 21:33 	1.2K
<tgm4883> [TXT] 	mythweb.pl
<tgm4883> shouldn't those be in the mythweb dir?
<laga> oh
<Deffcon> E: Illegal Operation purge
<laga> Deffcon: aptitude purge
<tgm4883> oh and you may want to close off ssh access
<laga> tgm4883: what mythweb dir should they be in?
<tgm4883> unless you have it open for a reason
<superm1_> apt-get remove --purge
<superm1_> then
<superm1_> i haven't used it for a bit, didn't remember the syntax offhand
<tgm4883> laga /var/www/mythweb?
<tgm4883> instead of /var/www?
<laga> tgm4883: they _are_ in there.
<superm1_> laga, i was thinking more about that VNC bugger
<superm1_> and i think i've got an idea
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> i was already in the mythweb dir
<superm1_> rather than have to include language packs
<tgm4883> my bad
<tgm4883> the mythweb dir in the mythweb dir threw me
<laga> tgm4883: irritating++; :)
<superm1_> perhaps just export variables to force the locale just for the vnc python module called
<laga> sounds good
<laga> it's not like the ubiquity backend stuff needs to speak german
<superm1_> exactly
<superm1_> could you give that a spin today?
<laga> no
<laga> if i do any more work on ubuntu related stuff today, i'll have a nervous breakdown. seriously. :)
<tgm4883> laga, superm1_ question
<superm1_> haha
<superm1_> yes?
<laga> yes?
<tgm4883> is he using apache or lighttp
<laga> apache
<laga> i hope
<superm1_> well but we do still need to install language packages at the end i believe now - because if we're going to have xfce stuff on the system
<superm1_> that will need support for alternate languages
<laga> superm1_: i don't believe that the ubuntu guys include all language packs by default
<tgm4883> i think so, but there is a lighttp file in the root dir and with everything else thats going wrong.....
<superm1_> laga, right, there is a language package install function that is called
<superm1_> that grabs them from http
<laga> superm1_: should use that.. it's still odd that it crashes because the language is not available
<tgm4883> also
<superm1_> laga, well that wouldn't help to add it back in
<tgm4883> Apache/2.2.3 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.1 Server at x.x.x.x Port 80
<tgm4883> vs this
<superm1_> that step happens after the VNC is configured
<tgm4883> Apache/2.2.4 (Ubuntu) mod_python/3.3.1 Python/2.5.1 Server at x.x.x. Port 80
<tgm4883> wouldn't ^^ indicate no PHP
<laga> tgm4883: we already know he's not running php
<laga> tgm4883: we also know that his php install is *gently caress*'ed up
<superm1_> okay well i'm out for now.
<superm1_> later guys
<tgm4883> which is the problem ;P
<tgm4883> later
<laga> yeah, gotta clean my room a bit.
<tgm4883> im leaving, im no help.  It's too early i need coffee
<laga> heh
<laga> user support makes me bitter
<laga> need to get better at coding so i can delegate it
<tgm4883> let him know when he gets back that unless he has a reason to have it open, he should close off the ssh port
<DaveMorris> laga you know what causes ppa to 'fail to upload' after it's built the package fine
<DaveMorris> found out why, ignore me
<laga> well, what'st the reason?
<DaveMorris>  opensg_1.8.0alpha1_amd64.deb control file lists section as universe/devel. but changes file has universe/misc.
<laga> ah
<DaveMorris> do you find the i386 machine alot slower?
<DaveMorris> either it is, or I somehow upload some prebuilt code in the sources from my amd64 build
<laga> amd64 used to be slower for me *shrug*
<DaveMorris> well i386 (samarium) took 31 mins, and amd64 (promethium) took 6mins
<DaveMorris> looking at the log i386 built it all, amd64 seemed to have some of the objects built already
<laga> nice
<laga> um
<DaveMorris> do you have to increment the packages each time?
<laga> that apple stuff for students is not exactly cheap.
<laga> DaveMorris: each time you do what? upload them?
<DaveMorris> yeah, coz I've got this
<DaveMorris> Rejected: MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<laga> right
<laga> did you re-build the orig.tar.gz?
<DaveMorris> gaim quiety crashed then
<laga> 18:30 < laga> right
<laga> 18:31 < laga> did you re-build the orig.tar.gz?
<DaveMorris> yeah
<laga> yes
<laga> you have to increment the version number then
<laga> not just the ~ppa part ;/
<DaveMorris> just in .dsc file
<laga> i'm waiting for a new commit in mythtv trunk for that reason
<laga> ah
<laga> there's one
<DaveMorris> you shouldn't have to incremement the version number IMO if the build failed
<DaveMorris> anyway I've got to go now
<DaveMorris> I'm late :(
<laga> superm1_: are we having weekly build for -fixes for gutsy and for feisty?
<laga> superm1_: just wondering how i'd do that best for trunk.
<laga> superm1_: just tried to upload orig.tar.gz + diff.gz to gutsy and upload just the .diff.gz for feisty to avoid uploading the big tarball twice. of course, it doesn't work because the orig.tar.gz is was not published yet
<laga>  Could not connect to ppa.launchpad.net:80 (91.189.90.217), connection timed out
<laga> :/
<Deffcon> laga?
<laga> Deffcon: yes?
<Deffcon> did you take a look at the repo's that i mentioned
<laga> what repos?
<Deffcon> weekkly and trunk us and uk --> gutsy
<Deffcon> there was only feisty remember
<laga> yeah
<laga> gutsy simply wasn't built properly :)
<laga> i'm working on it
<laga> Deffcon: in fact, new gutsy packages are on the ppa now
<Deffcon> the link you gave me this afternoon
<Deffcon> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu-trunk/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted universe multiverse
<laga> yes
<Deffcon> i'm installing alpha 4 now in vbox then i can test more properly
<laga> great
<Deffcon> can i help you out with something
<laga> if you want to, you translate a few things to your native language
<Deffcon> tell me
<Deffcon> my language is dutch by the way
<laga> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+sources/mythtv/+translations
<laga> ^^ here
<laga> those are the strings used by debconf, eg the questions that are asked during install
<laga> although quite a few of them are not in use anymore :/
<Deffcon> laga : can you help me out how i can select a subject to translate on the translation page
<laga> well, in my case, i'd just click on "german" in the language field
<laga> DaveMorris: right, amd64 builds are still slower for me
<laga> Deffcon: did you fix your php problem?
<Deffcon> laga : no i reinstalled my system
<laga> :/
<Deffcon> how  more complete mythbuntu gets less the installatiojn and configuration time !!!! Statement
<Deffcon> almost fineshed the translations into dutch
<laga> can you rephrase your statement? i'm tired so i don't really understand it
<Deffcon> laga : how  more complete mythbuntu gets less the installatiojn and configuration time
<laga> did you just copy and paste your previous message, including the whitespace and spelling mistakes?
<Deffcon> oh sorry
<Deffcon> how  more complete mythbuntu gets, less the installationn and configuration time
<Deffcon> how  more complete mythbuntu gets, less the installation and configuration time
<laga> what are you missing?
<Deffcon> lost here
<laga> lost what?
<Deffcon> never mind
<Deffcon> besides translation is there something else i can do for you?
<laga> well, what can do you? what do you feel like doing?
<laga> superm1_: hacking on the vnc problem now. i adjusted to code to reset LC_ALL to C
<superm1_> laga, those changes look sane to lircrc-generator
<laga> cool
<superm1_> you tested already?
<laga> no
<laga> currently testing
<superm1_> okay i'll give it a quick go
<laga> um
<laga> i didn't push the changes
<laga> or are you talking about lirc-generator?
<superm1_> yes
<superm1_> lirc-generator
<laga> good
<laga> BTW, does it bother you that i keep sticking comments everywhere? i rarely see them in your code
<superm1_> no its a good habit
<laga> k
<superm1_> i try to do it in code for school
<superm1_> but never seem to be doing it alot in python
<superm1_> because python reads easy usually :)
<superm1_> is that email address okay to commit with?
<superm1_> or do you have a different addy on LP
<laga> my address on launchpad is laga@laga.ath.cx AFAIK
<laga> i thought the code was already committed
* laga is really confused today
<superm1_> its commited to the bzr branch
<superm1_> but it still has to be uploaded to ubuntu
<superm1_> so i'll upload that
<laga> ah, right
<laga> TBH, i dont care much
<superm1_> ah you didn't remember to bump debian/rules.  i'll bump that before commit
<laga> right
<laga> was not meant  as a "ready to publish" change, tbh
<superm1_> well i'll give it a quick test with my mceusb2 config
<superm1_> and then if its works fine push it
<laga> cool
<laga> installer is at 90% now
<superm1_> awesome
<laga> i wish i'd find out why this box feels so slow.
<Deffcon> dutch translation are almost fineshed guys
<superm1_> cool Deffcon, how are you doing the translations?
<laga> maybe i shouldn't be running 2 VMs simultaneously
<superm1_> in Rosetta?
<laga> superm1_: rosetta
<laga> in launchpad
<superm1_> doing them on ubiquity?
<superm1_> or on which app ?
<Deffcon> yep launchpad
<superm1_> or better wording
<superm1_> for ubiquity?
<laga> the debconf stuff for mythtv
<laga> superm1_: is ubiquity available in rosetta yet?
<superm1_> it should be
<laga> cool
<laga> oh, ffs.
<Deffcon> confused Rosetta --> Launchpad
<laga> failed to fetch vnc4server.
<laga> i guess it works after installing it manually.
<superm1_> but it didn't fail during the configure step
<superm1_> when it added to the xorg.conf then at least
<laga> does the configure step happen before it downloads vnc4server?
<laga> superm1_: there's no vnc entry in /target/etc/X11/xorg.conf :
<laga> :/
<superm1_> eh that's right, it goes afterward
<superm1_>             self.add_drivers_services()
<superm1_>             self.install_extras()
<superm1_>             self.configure_services()
<superm1_> you can just re-order those if you want to give it a go
<superm1_> configure_services is where the vnc gets done
<Deffcon> confused Rosetta --> Launchpad
<laga> true enough
<superm1_> thats in ubiquity/scripts/mythbuntu/mythbuntu_install.py
<laga> thanks
<laga> i'll just edit it on the live disk
<superm1_> there ya go.  first upload to gutsy listed: https://edge.launchpad.net/~laga/+packages
<laga> yay
<laga> cool :)
<laga> since i'm part of "mythtv ubuntu maintainers"
<laga> could i have uploaded that myself?
<Deffcon> guys was it not good to translate then ?
<Deffcon> on lauchpad i mean
<laga> Deffcon: it's great, no worries :)
<superm1_> laga, no you need MOTU status to upload
<Deffcon> what are u guys talking about then?
<laga> superm1_: good. so you just "sponsored" me?
<superm1_> yup
<laga> superm1_: ah. felt good. :)
<superm1_> oh i just realized you forgot to close the LP bug in there by doing it
<superm1_> i'll just close manually
<superm1_> bug 135277
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 135277 in mythbuntu-lirc-generator "repeat/delay not handled for lircrc" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135277
<bdmurray> superm1_: would you know anything about bug 138380?
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 138380 in linux-source-2.6.22 ""Sluggish" behaviour with cx88 remote control" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138380
<Deffcon> is there a possiblity to REBOOT SHUTDOWN in configration screen of mythtv just like in Knoppmyth
<superm1_> bdmurray, can't say i'm familiar with the exact issue, but it does look like a good idea to figure out
<superm1_> i wish i had a cx88 myself
<laga> Deffcon: what configuration screen? the control centre?
<superm1_> bdmurray, i'll subscribe to it though.  if i find some time to ever investigate it myself i will, but time is dwindling :)
<bdmurray> superm1_: re time - indeed.  I thought you might have ran across something with your remote work.
<Deffcon> laga : i mean in the mythtv configuration screen
<laga> 2d specs for ati cards are released
<Deffcon> laga: are the mythtv-additional themes and basic themes not in the svn trunk?
<laga> they should be there.. maybe they're broken, dunno off-hand
<Deffcon> they are from trunk 1447 and now is 1448
<Deffcon> btw this is what i get from mythweb
<Deffcon> Incompatible protocol version (mythweb=35, backend=36)
<Deffcon> ?
<Deffcon> laga?
<laga> Deffcon: :/
<superm1_> laga, did that change work in ubiquity then?
<laga> superm1_: when i shuffled around the steps, i got a different error message, probably because i re-arranged stuff.
<superm1_> that's odd...
<superm1_> well i guess some of the steps may be dependent on others
<superm1_> depends which steps you shuffled
<laga> it's kinda hard to test things, because i either have a broken on-cd repo or a broken unionfs.
<superm1_> haha
<superm1_> yea i know how you feel
<superm1_> i really wanna test the new changes i made too
<laga> yeah, dont have my modifications here because i rebooted..
<MythbuntuGuest96> hey all; I've got a question about the native lirc support in mythbuntu a4//gutsy
<superm1_> yea shoot MythbuntuGuest96
<MythbuntuGuest96> I'm trying to use the apple remote with the built-in IR on an apple mac mini
<superm1_> ah yes
<superm1_> and how is that working?
<superm1_> (or lack thereof)
<MythbuntuGuest96> mostly lack thereof ;)
<superm1_> what's happening with it?
<MythbuntuGuest96> Well, the install set up the lircrc and the appropriate lirc files i believe.
<superm1_> okay good, so /etc/lirc/lircd.conf looks sane
<superm1_> and so does ~/.lircrc and ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<MythbuntuGuest96> Yep.
<MythbuntuGuest96> All look correct.
<superm1_> so is lircd not running then?
<MythbuntuGuest96> i don't believe so; at least i don't see it when i ps | grep for lircd
<superm1_> you can try to restart the process like this
<superm1_> sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<superm1_> and see if its running after that
<MythbuntuGuest96> I tried that yesterday.  I started up the lirc service again now.
<MythbuntuGuest96> and it's visible in ps
<superm1_> okay so now restart myth
<superm1_> and try the remote
<MythbuntuGuest96> No luck.
<superm1_> is lircd still running?
<MythbuntuGuest96> Actually. Logging out and in killed lircd
<MythbuntuGuest96> (I'm using ssh to do most of the commands)
<superm1_> okay well whats happening here is that once a lirc client connects to lircd
<superm1_> its crashing lircd
<superm1_> now the apple mini remote, it doesn't create a /dev/lirc* device does it
<superm1_> i think it needs to use a /dev/input/event* device name
<MythbuntuGuest96> No.  I believe it has some input in /dev/input/eventX
<superm1_> okay so that is likely where the issue starts then
<superm1_> so you'll need to double check on what device that is supposed to be
<superm1_> with eventX device
<superm1_> and modify /etc/lirc/hardware.conf to reflect it
<superm1_> there is the other problem that those device eventX might be changing among boots
<superm1_> i'd hope not, but its possible
<superm1_> so perhaps finding it in /dev/input/by-path is better
<superm1_> if you can get it working and if you can find it in /dev/input/by-path, if you file a bug with a listing of ls -alhR /dev/input and all the information you can about this, i can probably fix this
<superm1_> so future people won't run into it and alpha5 will have it resolved then
<MythbuntuGuest96> Will do.  Although the /dev/input/by-path seem to symlink to various places (event5 for the usb ir)
<MythbuntuGuest96> I'll go ahead and do that.  Thanks for your help.
<superm1_> well yes, and then /dev/input/by-path/something
<superm1_> will symlink to the right event device
<superm1_> with any luck it will always be named the same thing in /dev/input/by-path
<laga> superm1_: weekly builds. are they available for gutsy and feisty?
<superm1_> laga, i was just planning on doing active supported release for now
<superm1_> so feisty
<superm1_> but trunk makes sense on both
<superm1_> and once gutsy goes live, i was figuring stop doing builds on feisty
<superm1_> and just go gutsy
<laga> right. still, it can't hurt doing them both...
<laga> because i got quite annoyed with the PPA again :)
<laga> here's what i tried:
<laga> make gutsy source packages. if orig.tar.gz already exists, dont create a new one to avoid checksum issues. then, generate a upload for feisty without the orig.tar.gz because it's already on the mirrors.
<superm1_> oh and ddoes that work?
<laga> sounds good, huh? however, if the orig.tar.gz is not already published, build will be rejected. :)
<superm1_> haha
<superm1_> yup figures
<superm1_> so really what you need is a time delay in the script
<superm1_> like make it a few hour long script
<superm1_> that will upload the sources in order
<superm1_> let them publish
<superm1_> let them finish building
<superm1_> and then do the same for plugins
<laga> also, if you don't increase the build number to ~mythbuntu2 for feisty, the .dsc and .diff.gz for feisty will be rejected as well. :)
<superm1_> gosh that's recauculous
<laga> because the md5sum changed. obviously.
<superm1_> laga, your coming to PPA 101 tomorrow right?
<superm1_> i was going to bring up a lot of the things i've ran into
<superm1_> and you should too
<laga> i was just gonna mail to launchpad-users
<laga> when is ppa 101?
<superm1_> tomorrow at 15:00 utc
<superm1_> well sep 13 at 15:00
<superm1_> since it just turned tomrorow by you didnt it
<laga> yeah
<laga> 40 minutes ago.
<laga> 47 minutes ago tbh
<superm1_> i added more timezones to my block in my gnome-panel
<superm1_> so i finally can pay attention to that kind of stuff
<Deffcon> night guys
<laga> superm1_: btw, i updated my lircd.conf and submitted it upstream. would you still like to included it in the next lirc upload?
<laga> night Deffcon
<superm1_> yes please file a bug for it
<laga> k
<superm1_> i'll get it in with MythbuntuGuest96's bug once he files it
<laga> k.
<laga> i wonder when mark shuttleworth will come up with an "ubuntu" language.
<Ubotu> New bug: #139238 in lirc (main) "lircd.conf: ati remote wonder, atilibusb" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139238
<laga> ok, bedtime.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-09-13
<_abbenormal> hey all
<yotux> has anyone had a blank screen my attempting to watch livetv
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> how long do you wait before stopping it?
<yotux> it stops its self after about a min or two
<yotux> quite bother some
<yotux> looking for a solution haven't found one yet
<yotux> could it be a permission problem?
<tgm4883_laptop> what tuner?
<yotux> PVR-150 MCE
<tgm4883_laptop> yotux, gotta eat dinner, back in about 20
<tgm4883_laptop> did you follow a guide or anything
<yotux> yes
<yotux> enjoy dinner
<tgm4883_laptop> which guide
<yotux> http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php
<tgm4883_laptop> yotux, feisty?
<yotux> yes
<yotux> I think I may have found the problem
<yotux> log @ http://pastebin.ca/694899
<yotux> still an issue
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> that is kinda odd
<yotux> I think I used the wrong type of source
<yotux> found message @ http://mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2006-November/157718.html
<tgm4883_laptop> are you using the tuner or a different input
<tgm4883_laptop> is this a fresh install?
<yotux> tuner
<yotux> I fixed my problem
<yotux> I was using analog and should have been using Mpeg 2 source
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<yotux> Mpeg 2  is huge now I need to find out how to record as mpeg 4
<tgm4883_laptop> well you may lose the hardware encoder feature if you do that
<mythtv> hey all, is there some way to have gnome automatically play a dvd with mythfrontend if mythfrontend isnt already busy?
<mythtv> i see that i can configure gnome to launch an app (such as mplayer or whatnot) when a dvd is inserted, but how to get it to use the mythfrontend dvd player?
<tgm4883_laptop> mythtv, i think there is a setting for that in the media settings
<tgm4883_laptop> something like watch cd drive
<mythtv> oh!
<mythtv> i'll check it out, thanks!
<mythtv> ok, i enabled the "monitor dvd/cd" option, but now when i insert a dvd it opens the dvd in mythgallery
<mythtv> this is a commercial dvd that should instead be playing a movie
<mythtv> does anyone know how to properly configure mythfrontend to open a dvd with the dvd player?
<Tari> do you have libdvdcss installed?
<spiderworm> yes
<spiderworm> i can play the dvd if i choose it normally from the menu :)
<spiderworm> sorry i should have mentioned that
* Tari passes it off to someone more knowledgeable
* spiderworm waits patiently
<superm1_> spiderworm, that happens to me sometimes too
<superm1_> depending on the dvd
<superm1_> i haven't found a correlation yet
<tgm4883_laptop> i bet the dvd's have the cover art on them
<superm1_> oh that's possible
<tgm4883_laptop> i wonder if you can prioritize it
<tgm4883_laptop> if it has pics and video have it play the video instead
<superm1_> well if i ever discover the correlation for sure, i'll see
<yotux> Is it possible to install only a front end for mythtv and use a backend on a different system
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> in fact, thats one of the great features
<yotux> ok I am having a better but still bad day
<yotux> I installed mythtv-frontend
<tgm4883_laptop> thats like asking if you can get a room, with 4 walls
<yotux> Mythtv will not launch
<tgm4883_laptop> a planet, with gravity
<yotux> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> spagetti, with meatballs
<tgm4883_laptop> peanut butter, with jelly
<tgm4883_laptop> i can go on
<tgm4883_laptop> why won't mythtv launch?
<tgm4883_laptop> errors?
<yotux> yes I assume
<tgm4883_laptop> what are they?
<tgm4883_laptop> start mythtv-frontend from the terminal
<yotux> log @ http://pastebin.ca/695000
<yotux> appears not to be setup correctly :(
<tgm4883_laptop> on your backend, check /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<tgm4883_laptop> and see what bind-address=
<yotux> it is commented out
<yotux> backend is at 192.168.0.12
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<superm1_> /etc/mysql/conf.d/mythtv.cnf?
<tgm4883_laptop> well theres your problem
<tgm4883_laptop> why is it looking for the backend at 192.168.0.2
<yotux> Im at 192.168.0.2
<tgm4883_laptop> <yotux> backend is at 192.168.0.12
<yotux> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> and the frontend is?
<yotux> 2
<tgm4883_laptop> so the frontend is looking for the backend at 192.168.0.2 instead of 192.168.0.12
<yotux> yes how can I fix this
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> and the frontend is not opening at all right
<yotux> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm.  superm1, any insight?  I thought the frontend opens anyway
<superm1_> rm ~/.mythtv -rf
<superm1_> sudo nano /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<superm1_> and update things as they should be
<yotux> superm1_ what is Realtime priority
<superm1_> it is used when a process needs higher priority
<superm1_> like if hidef is being decoded poorly
<superm1_> or something
<yotux> sluggish video over ehternet solutions
<cann> test 
<Ubotu> New bug: #139301 in lirc (main) "LIRCD starts up and dies right away" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139301
<Daviey> bendailey: ping
<laga> Ubotu: @schedule berlin
<Daviey> @lart laga
<laga> Ubotu: help
<laga> woah, a plane just darkened my window for a second. scary.
<DaveMorris> laga and superm1 is it usual for PPA to accept an upload but for it not to appear on launchpad for over 2hrs in any state?
<laga> yes
<laga> sometimes. ;)
<DaveMorris> and you can't delete files which have been uploaded yet can you?
<laga> you can't
<laga> there's a ppa 101 at 15:00 utc
<laga> in #launchpad i think
<laga> i probably wont be able to attend
<DaveMorris> cheers, I've got 200MB in mine already
<laga> i've got over 2GiB in mine
<laga> ;)
<DaveMorris> I thought the limit was 1GiB?
<laga> true
<laga> but they're not clearing out old stuff yet
<laga> alright, time to update my personal builds :/
<laga> i guess i should consolidate my personal builds and the public ones. i can do with just one source tree if i use the PATCHES_TO_IGNORE stuff in the build script
<laga> right now, i've got like 4 mythtv source trees :/
<DaveMorris> thanks for the help laga, one more thing though, under https://edge.launchpad.net/%7Edave-greenacre/+archive it shows my last upload, but has a status of PendingRemoval but it never built
<laga> i have no clue
<laga> maybe a problem with the version number?
<DaveMorris> perhaps, I finally sorted it out to be correct now though
<laga> took me a while, too
<laga> PPAs have some annoying quirks
* DaveMorris if I could delete the old ones I'd be able to make sure it wasn't a revsion number issue
<DaveMorris> yeah I've been building the package on my local machine fine for ages
<laga> but i need to take the GF to the zoos because she likes llamas.
<laga> DaveMorris: write to launchpad-users
<laga> an archive admin can clear it for you
<DaveMorris> cheers
<spoky99> hi all
<spoky99> someone can help me? I have a configuration problem with LCD cristal fontz
<spoky99> They work and... not work
<laga> morning superm1
<spoky99> hi laga
<superm1> mornin
<spoky99> hi superm1
<laga> spoky99: you need to be more specific. although i'm not sure if we have any lcd users here
<spoky99> I reand in some manual that superm1  know the cristalfontz
<superm1> cristalfontz?
<superm1> what are those?
<spoky99> LCD cristal fontz
<laga> fontz?
<laga> http://www.indcjournal.com/archives/fonz.jpg
<spoky99> :D
<spoky99> CFontz is the driver
<spoky99> LCDd the module
<spoky99> :)
<spoky99> Ihave one CrystalFontz CF634
<spoky99> I'm trying to install it from one week
<spoky99> Isee it working
<spoky99> I restart the computer and... don't work
<spoky99> lcdproc work
<superm1> oh LCDd
<spoky99> LCDd also
<superm1> yeah there should be a new lcdproc avail
<superm1> in gutsy
<superm1> i had a minor patch for it some time back, but never verified it myself.
<superm1> it should be in the archives though
<spoky99> what "avail"?
<spoky99> I read it
<superm1> oh hm so it works up until when you restart
<superm1> what's involved with the setup process for it?
<spoky99> laga:  thanks for the help last week about lirk.. it work now :)
<laga> spoky99: cool stuff
<spoky99> before the restart.. work (whit some garbage in the screen... but work)
<spoky99> after the restart.. nothing..
<superm1> well garbage on the screen isn't really "working" :)
<superm1> i'm not sure i can be too useful on these toys though since i've never played with one myself
<laga> depends what TV stations you like...
<laga> spoky99: see, if we had a donation system, you'd end up with 20 hdhomeruns and 15 lcds in your room. ;)
<spoky99> yesterday I made a fsck into the disk after a error and.. when the computer is started it work.. I reboot the computer and.. they don't work
<laga> err, i meant superm1
<superm1> laga, haha i was just thinking that, but not such a large quantity
<spoky99> ah
<spoky99> I'had some lcd :P
<superm1> ppa and packaging 101 in #launchpad for anyone interested is starting in 2 min
<DaveMorris> PPA101 starting on the hour in #launchpad for anyone interested
<DaveMorris> damm superm1 was quicker
<laga> superm1: i added support for logging for mythfrontend/mythwelcome in ubuntu-mythtv-frontend and pushed it to the *trunk* branch. it's untested, i'll do that later. if you'd like, you can review it and yell at me if you don't like it. ;)
<laga> cool
<laga> didn't know i would be ablt to attend
<superm1> laga, well i was wondering about it, what if its done as a normal user
<superm1> do they have write access to said log file?
<laga> superm1: if they're in the mythtv group: i think so
<laga> at least that's the case on my vm
<DaveMorris> just make the mythtv group have write access
<laga> ls -al /var/log/mythtv
<laga> zoo closing too early, so no llamas for the GF :/
<superm1> haha
<superm1> they're overrated anyway
<DaveMorris> you should of gone earlier
<DaveMorris> prob means no something something for laga though ;)
<superm1> haha
<laga> bah
<laga> :P
<spoky99> superm1: I could send you one lcd if you want
<superm1> spoky99, you have extras?
<spoky99> superm1: I work for a friend that have some of theese and had the problem to make it work..
<superm1> well if you want to send one over my way to play with, i'll be glad to do what i can for it
<spoky99> superm1: Igreat!!!
<spoky99> superm1: tell me one address :D
<DaveMorris> anyone know of any libs for me to draw lines in a jpeg from c++
<superm1> spoky99, pm
<spoky99> superm1: Icould regist my nickname
<superm1> spoky99, yeah do that, and let me know once you do
<superm1> and i''ll pm you
<superm1> laga, for some reason i had a bad feeling his meeting was going to turn into the mess it already is
<DaveMorris> yep
<tgm4883> just address it superm1 and it will find it's way to him ;)
<superm1> haha
<laga> hehehehe
<laga> superm1: i kinda know i was supposed tom hold my bitchin' till the end, but everyone had already started..
* DaveMorris isn't bothered about the packaging side of things as such, but rather the ppa bits
<superm1> yeah
<laga> right
* laga throws some popcorn
* DaveMorris is bored
<DaveMorris> fuck the pony
<laga> heh
<laga> that's considered a crime in some countries, y'know
<DaveMorris> well I learn't one thing about pbuilder
<tgm4883> HVR-1300 OOB support in feisty?
<superm1> laga, you have apturl in your gutsy vm installed by default right?
<superm1> tgm4883, i wouldn't think so?
<superm1> tgm4883, but dont know for sure
<tgm4883> I think it needs cx88_dvb modprobed
<tgm4883> cause that isn't loaded by default right
<laga> superm1: no. why?
<superm1> tgm4883, right
<tgm4883> ok, thanks
<superm1> laga, well its a really cool toy
<superm1> and appears to be a dependency of ubuntu-desktop
<laga> superm1: dont have ubuntu-desktop installed
<superm1> laga, ah okay
<laga> this is openbox with konsole, afaik ;)
<superm1> well better yet, its a recommend of ubuntu-desktop
<laga> btw, you were asked to create a new bug report wrt the unionfs b0rkage. did you do that? if yes, i'm gonna subscribe to that as well
<superm1> it lets you install apps from a url on a webpage
<superm1> laga, evand made one and i added comments to it
<superm1> but my breakage might be something different
<laga> yes
<superm1> look at the bugs i'm subscribed to
<laga> "Mario - looking at your dmesg output the bug seems to be at "... inode.c:1146!" while Evan's is at ". . . fanout.h:128!" and the stack traces are a bit different. Could you please submit a separate bug report about your issue?"
<laga> that's why i was asking
<superm1> ah, no i haven't made a sep bug yet
* DaveMorris is confused of why there is a rebuild button when you have to do a revison bump
<laga> DaveMorris: oh, you can only rebuild if the build is failed
<superm1> its if its  FTBFS because of dependency
<DaveMorris> yeah, but if it failed coz it had no source, you have to revison bump
<laga> right, because why should you rebuild without a source?
* DaveMorris upload the wrong makefile you see so it didn't build, and had to revison bump
<DaveMorris> s/upload/uploaded
* foxbuntu feels dirty from loading a copy of FC6 for a client
* DaveMorris hoses down foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> DaveMorris, thanks...much better
<DaveMorris> at least we didn't need the decontamination tent this time
<foxbuntu> naw...that would be for FC8
<foxbuntu> the Vista of Linux
<laga> why do you call it that?
<foxbuntu> because it is bloat ware like Vista
<foxbuntu> and its generally annoying to deal with
* tgm4883 goes to look up FC8
<road2elysium> isn't Fedora 8 not a Core build anymore?
<foxbuntu> no I think its still FC
<foxbuntu> I could be wrong however
<superm1> no they dropped the core thing
<superm1> its F8
<road2elysium> I haven't heard of F8 being the Vista of linux but in retrospect I can see that being apt
<foxbuntu> superm1, ok
<superm1> in all honesty, my school switched over to rhel5 recently, being a user of it (not an admin), it's not bad
<foxbuntu> rhel5 is alot different than F8
<superm1> feels pretty close to home since it's got the same versions of a lot of things that are in gutsy
<laga> wow
<laga> that was a really great ppa101 session.
<DaveMorris> So do you use a mythbuntu livecd to watch TV in the labs
<superm1> DaveMorris, can't stream from off campus unfortunately
<superm1> i'm trying to convince an on campus buddy of mine to setup a box
<superm1> so that i can stream to my laptop from his box
<laga> superm1: haha, great
<DaveMorris> nice
<foxbuntu> superm1, thats great...takes me back to the days of finding a new home for kingkoopa
<superm1> i even gave him a pvr-350 to do it
<superm1> and he still is slacking.
<foxbuntu> superm1, by the sm1 standards...everyone is slacking
<foxbuntu> :P
<DaveMorris> foxbuntu: stop trying to suck up ;)
<foxbuntu> but why DaveMorris ?
<foxbuntu> superm1, is my hero!
<road2elysium> pretty good job of it though... lol
<tgm4883> arg
* tgm4883 is never going to graduate
<tgm4883> I should just stop trying and pull a Van Wilder
* laga is already pretty scared of university, too
<DaveMorris> I'm sure you can graduate
<DaveMorris> just put the effort in
<tgm4883> i'm putting the effor in, it's just taking me forever ;)
<tgm4883> plus i screwed myself in the beginning
<road2elysium> Graduating is the easy part.  Looking at your transcript might be hard though ;)
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, its ok to be on the 9 year program for a 4 year degree :)
* tgm4883 thinks the university will run out of paper when they print the transcript
<tgm4883> hmm, lets see
<road2elysium> ouch. that's cold.  what is that.. a super super super super super senior?
<tgm4883> when youve been there longer than some teachers......
<superm1> tgm4883, you said that inline is broke on mythbuntu.org?
<superm1> or that it only worked on testing site?
<tgm4883> not really broke, just not working as designed
<jono> hey folks
<laga> hey jono
<jono> I noticed there is not yet the reporting page for the team
<tgm4883> unless someone put voodoo on it and it works now
<jono> is it possible to set that up?
<jono> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/TeamReporting for details
<superm1> jono, its not the 20th yet :)
<superm1> we've got time....
<superm1> tgm4883, can you link me ot the testing page?
<laga> ah, that's the spirit of true procrastination
<superm1> i've got a few things i wanted to try wrg to that
<tgm4883> superm1, you want the test site or the real site?
<jono> superm1: read the link I gave - you set up the page first, and as you work add stuff to it, then on the 20th, flesh out the page with final stuff
<jono> no rush though, its cool :)
<superm1> tgm4883, well i wanted to put a page on the real site
<jono> its just been easier for teams to add stuff as they work
<superm1> that had  a few inline items
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> http://www.mythbuntu.com/imgast
<tgm4883> that page?
<foxbuntu> superm1, got a strange issue with samba think you can help?
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, samba is a bad word
<superm1> tgm4883, yea that looks right
<superm1> tgm4883, so the images just need to be scaled before hand right?
<tgm4883> yea, otherwise it's still the full image, you can tell on the bottom 2 images if you right click and click view image on them
<laga> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythplugins/+bug/138857
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138857 in mythplugins "Mytharchive calling ffmpeg with wrong resolution" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<laga> ^^ why cant i change the importance there?
<tgm4883> it doesn't have to be perfect, but the resolution should be scaled down or it will take a long time to load
<road2elysium> hey all; was wondering if someone could help me with a lirc question.  I can't get irw to output anything and /dev/input/eventX gives me binary
<superm1> laga, because of an annoying bug with launchpad
<superm1> that maintainers can't set their own priorities
<laga> great
<laga> ;)
<road2elysium> I have a friend who likes to say: That's not a bug; it's a feature.
<tgm4883> an undocumented feature
<foxbuntu> road2elysium, you sound like you work in the office where I am
<foxbuntu> everything is wrong so its just a design Feature of in-house IT Staff
<laga> tgm4883: why undocumented? it's documented in the bug tracker
<superm1> tgm4883, and can you refer to already uploaded images in the image gallery?
<superm1> orno
<tgm4883> bug trackers aren't usually what someone would call a documentation of features.  Plus, if it's in the bug tracker, then it is  a bug.  So it's not a bug, it's an undocumented feature.
<tgm4883> superm1, yea, in fact, i dont' think there is another way
<tgm4883> I don't know why it doesn't work as designed on the real site but does on the test site.  That is pretty strange.  I have done a little further testing with gallery, added another module and now it is really easy to add pictures.  But there is nothing saying that if we put gallery2 on mythbuntu.org that it wouldn't have the same issue as inline image module
<superm1> good point
<Daviey> geez.. us-ca has provided 240162.2965MB worth of ISO's this month
<MythbuntuGuest91> anyone here ?
<DaveMorris> laga: I eventually got to the bottom of the problem I was having.  It's  bug 139420
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139420 in soyuz "Upload system version check is inconsistent with the one done in Domination" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139420
<tgm4883> Yes we are Guest91
<tgm4883> superm1, maybe we should put something like "leave a message, were here" in the topic
<DaveMorris> or direct all questions at superm1 and laga
<superm1> but we're not always here
<laga> superm1: he's joking
<laga> right?
<laga> you're just joking?
<laga> :/
<tgm4883> DaveMorris is right, how about "put all questions in an email to <insert laga's email>"
<MythbuntuGuest91> I'm really new to mythbuntu
<tgm4883> someone is usually here
<MythbuntuGuest09> Hi... Is anybody here
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuestt91, most people are new to Ubuntu
<tgm4883> err mythbuntu
<laga> MythbuntuGuest09: yes
<MythbuntuGuest09> anybody?
<MythbuntuGuest09> bah
<MythbuntuGuest91> just got it installed last night and I was wondering if there a way to get out of myth and get a desktop
<tgm4883> superm1, my case in point  <MythbuntuGuest91> anyone here ?  MythbuntuGuest09> Hi... Is anybody here
<road2elysium> yes, just hit the sessions button
<road2elysium> and go to admin session
<tgm4883> I could go through the logs and find many more
<laga> MythbuntuGuest09 <- ok, who of you was that? :)
<MythbuntuGuest91> but it's set to autologin
<laga> MythbuntuGuest91: exit out of mythtv
<MythbuntuGuest91> how to I get the session ?
<MythbuntuGuest91> ty
<MythbuntuGuest91> I'll try that tonight
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest91, what do you need at the desktop?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest91: then gdm will come up
<laga> MythbuntuGuest91: where you can login
<MythbuntuGuest91> also what patched are applied to mythtv-20fixes ?
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest91: all those of the SVN -fixes branch
<laga> MythbuntuGuest91: and then some for the right paths, but nothing big
<Daviey> The changelog bugtraq will show it best
<MythbuntuGuest91> ty
<MythbuntuGuest91> can't wait to get mythup and running on my pvr
<MythbuntuGuest91> thanks laga
<MythbuntuGuest91> are you guys planning to create a vdr-ubuntu distro ?
<tgm4883> video disk recorder?
<MythbuntuGuest91> correct
<tgm4883> whats the difference between that and mythbuntu?
<laga> um
<laga> tgm4883: VDR is a different software.
<superm1> okay guys take a look: http://mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<tgm4883> ah
<laga> MythbuntuGuest91: we are making *mythbuntu*, for *mythtv*. not VDR.
<MythbuntuGuest91> it's really light weight and looks more like a typical sat receiver
<laga> MythbuntuGuest91: still, we're about mythtv.
<MythbuntuGuest91> it's all good just curious
<Daviey> superm1: you are pretty nifty with gimp no eh?
<Daviey> *now
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest91, are you talking about the case?
<superm1> well those were pretty quick to whip up
<tgm4883> or what?\
<superm1> but the cool thing is that that link actually installs it!
<laga> tgm4883: about the software.
<MythbuntuGuest91> no I'm talking about the OSD
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> superm1, doesn't work for me, but maybe I need gutsy :)
<MythbuntuGuest91> all of the OSD with VDR are overlayed on top of the tv screen
<superm1> tgm4883, read the pre-requisites
<superm1> :)
<Daviey> superm1: you rock!  didn't know "apt:" exisited
<superm1> Daviey, i just confirmed it today with mvo
<superm1> it was added to gutsy and is there by default now
<tgm4883> well right, but it's basically telling me that it doesn't know what to do with apt: so is that a gutsy feature?
<tgm4883> ah
<laga> MythbuntuGuest91: not too long ago, VDR depended on full-featured DVB cards. mythtv is way more versatile.
<tgm4883> superm1 is so good he just answered my question BEFORE I asked it
<superm1> tgm4883, you can probably do the exact same thing on the gutsy pages
<MythbuntuGuest91> I agree - TV-out using Xinelib or softdevice is far from perfect and require a lot of tweaking
<superm1> Daviey, do you know how we can add a click counter for people clicking that link?
<Daviey> hmm
<superm1> maybe a redirect to apt:mythbuntu-control-centre
<MythbuntuGuest91> and those config files are a pain in the @$$
<superm1> because this will skew our download numbers
<Daviey> superm1: yeah... i'll whip that up
<Daviey> need 20mins to finish writing somethig
<MythbuntuGuest91> That's why I was asking for a pre-configured distro
<superm1> k
<laga> MythbuntuGuest91: analog tv doesn't work as well AFAIR, and i...
<laga> can we remove the java client?
<laga> PLEASE?
<laga> kthx.
<tgm4883> we could, but then we would have to replace it with someone's email address :)
<laga> ok
<laga> i'll jus exercise my /ignore then
<laga> i still cant believe i signed the ubuntu code of coduct ;)
<laga> conduct*
<tgm4883> I'm looking at that VDR software and IMO, it looks like crap
<tgm4883> maybe there are better/newer screenshots around
<laga> it's not supposed to look good..
<laga> it's really popular in germany
<road2elysium> what's the ubuntu code of conduct?
<tgm4883> It says that you will only use ubuntu and kill anyone you see not using ubuntu
<tgm4883> although
<tgm4883> i have been known to kid
<road2elysium> tgm, that would be an awesome code of conduct.  they should specify varying levels of death and mayhem for different distros
<laga> road2elysium: it says, among other things, that you have to be nice to people
<tgm4883> and being nice to  people is in direct violation of my code of conduct
<laga> yes
<tgm4883> just ask the french lady who warned me on the forums
<laga> i dont really go for all that "huggy feeling" crap.
<laga> some people just suck. </rant>
<tgm4883> ahhh, someone just needs a hug :)
<road2elysium> tgm, that might make him start <rant> again...
<tgm4883> laga is probably plotting my demise right now
* tgm4883 runs and hides
<laga> now
<laga> s/now/no/
<laga> just getting frustrated with bzr and the mess on my harddisk again ;)
<road2elysium> i'm frustrating myself with lirc atm
<laga> oh
<laga> that's a great thing to get frustrated over
<superm1> road2elysium, were you the apple remote guy yesterday?
<laga> in just set up irkick for fun and it was painless, btw
<laga> s/in/i/
<road2elysium> superm1: yes
<superm1> road2elysium, so no luck off the /dev/input/eventX.... that's no fun
<laga> superm1: do you want me to revamp the weekly build script a bit so you can build -fixes for gutsy as well as for feisty?
<superm1> laga, is it difficult to do at this point?
<superm1> i didn't imagine it would be?
<laga> superm1: i was gonna refactor it a bit since it's getting really ugly
<road2elysium> superm1: nope, lircd doesn't crash anymore.  But irw gives me nothing.  Cat-ing the event gives me binary.  Interestingly enough, trying to change a key binding in the Myth ui, recognizes that something was pressed but the 'pressed key not recognized'
<laga> superm1: of course it's not hard to do, but it's getting ugly, especially with the special cases for trunk
<superm1> laga, have at it then :)
<superm1> road2elysium, perhaps is this input device being added as a HID handler to X?
<road2elysium> lol, that smiley impends additional mess
<road2elysium> superm1: that lost me. although irw did say something about not recognizing the event or a /dev/lirc symlink to that event as a lirc device
<road2elysium> superm1: can't remember if that was irw or irrecord
<road2elysium> superm1: t'was irrecord
<superm1> road2elysium, can you see if there is an appleir module?
<superm1> or better yet i know there is
<superm1> is it loaded
<superm1> because i see this: http://www.nabble.com/Re:-Lirc-on-Mac-Mini-t4255320.html
<road2elysium> superm1: lsmod | grep appleir shows an appleir
<superm1> can you check and make sure lirc is starting up in userspace mode?
<superm1> because there (used to be) and macmini mode i think
<superm1> you can check in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<road2elysium> superm1: which line specifies userspace mode?
<superm1> DEVICE=""
<road2elysium> superm1: my device line specifies /dev/input/eventX
<road2elysium> superm1: or the /dev/input/by-path
<superm1> oh my bad
<superm1> DRIVER=""
<superm1> that's what i meant
<road2elysium> Driver ='macmini'
<superm1> yea change that
<superm1> to just DRIVER=""
<aveces> Hi all...
<road2elysium> aveces: hello
<road2elysium> superm1: going to give that a try and restart myth-front
<road2elysium> superm1: that seems to crash lircd on login
<superm1> hm
<superm1> okay one more thing
<superm1> try driver = dev/input
<road2elysium> superm1: yah, i was about to try that. Was looking at the supported driver list.  Crossing my fingers.
<road2elysium> superm1: lircd doesn't crash at least ;)  but irw doesn't show any codes
<superm1> well step in the right direction
<superm1> in that example he doesnt show irw tests at all
<superm1> foxbuntu, can you fix the usplash before we announce our next disk?
<superm1> in theory all of the issues are resolved now except for that unionfs problem, so we'll just need to do some testing after its fixed and then announce
<foxbuntu> superm1, I will sure take another stab at it
<foxbuntu> how much time do I have?
<foxbuntu> superm1, you there now?
<Deffcon> he guys
<laga> hi
<Deffcon> new svn trunk ?
<Deffcon> for gutsy
<laga> uh
<laga> depends on what you're using now
<laga> i fixed the mythweb warnings, btw!
<tgm4883> arg
<tgm4883> oh well
<tgm4883> SD just lowered their price
<tgm4883> $15/6 months now
<laga> cool
<laga> ah, wait
<laga> oh no, i can't afford that!
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, is that retro active?
* tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> hope so, i just paid for it < 1 week ago
<foxbuntu> cuz I paid 15 for 3 months
<laga> cheapskates
<foxbuntu> it better be
<tgm4883> laga must have money comming out the wazoo
<foxbuntu> laga, well...$15 is well..not much more than lunch usually, but still its the priciple
<tgm4883> ;)
<tgm4883> principle?  isn't that just $15?  Is there an interest rate too ;)
* tgm4883 needs to stop looking at his finances
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, finances are fun
<foxbuntu> YAY!
<tgm4883> i just installed gnucash
<cooper77_> it is retro active --> http://forums.schedulesdirect.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=315
<foxbuntu> YAY
<foxbuntu> thanks cooper77
<cooper77_> no problem
* tgm4883 does a little dance
* foxbuntu makes a little love
* foxbuntu gets down tonight
<foxbuntu> err
<foxbuntu> maybe tgm4883 wasn't making a song reference there
<tgm4883> sure why not
<superm1_> well so SD prices went down
<superm1_> its $2.5/mo now
<superm1_> and its in 6 month increments
<superm1_> starting today, so all of the time passed thus far is free
<foxbuntu> superm1_, when are you planning the next iso build?
<superm1_> foxbuntu, as soon as unionfs is fixed in the kernel and when DaveMorris commits his xfce changes
<superm1_> laga and I have everything else resolved as far as we know
<foxbuntu> superm1_, do we need a xfce splash added to the artwork?
<Deffcon> he laga with trunk 1448 i had the same compiled against problems
<Deffcon> with mythplugins
<foxbuntu> superm1_, I have something we could try out on mythbuntu.org
<superm1_> what's that?
<foxbuntu> Google Analytics
<superm1_> why?
<foxbuntu> just cuz its pretty slick...and it would give us lots o detail about our users
<superm1_> well speaking of which
<superm1_> http://www.google.com/trends?q=mythbuntu%2Cknoppmyth
<superm1_> that's pretty interesting where we are at right now
<foxbuntu> taking the lead!
<foxbuntu> superm1_, you have code access to the page right?
<superm1_> code access?
<superm1_> as in editing the pages?
<foxbuntu> yes
<foxbuntu> editing the code
<superm1_> yeah
<foxbuntu> can you just add the tracker to the bottom of the main page for me?
<foxbuntu> its just a JS code sinpet
<foxbuntu> snipet
<superm1_> to just the main page?
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> for now
<superm1_> that's a little more work since the main page is actually an aggregator
<superm1_> of a lot of other pages
<foxbuntu> well you just drop it in the html right above </body>
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, i think you forgot mythdora, and this shows a little better i think http://www.google.com/trends?q=mythbuntu%2Cknoppmyth%2Cmythdora&ctab=0&geo=all&date=2007&sort=0
<superm1_> foxbuntu, drupal generates all those html pages on the fly
<foxbuntu> oh
<superm1_> its all php based
<foxbuntu> there should be an html wrapper tho I think
<foxbuntu> maybe not
<tgm4883> what does the code do foxbuntu?
<superm1_> http://drupal.org/node/49388
<superm1_> if anything
<foxbuntu> just a tracker so it can watch what traffic hits it
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> let me add it and we'll check it out
<superm1_> well i'll setup my google account to link to it
<foxbuntu> superm1_, I have an account already for it
<foxbuntu> I will send over the info
<foxbuntu> superm1_, I just added you to it
<superm1_> okay well let me install the drupal plugin
<superm1_> give me a sec
<foxbuntu> your gmail account should have access to it now
<foxbuntu> k
<tgm4883> http://www.google.com/trends?q=mythbuntu%2Cknoppmyth%2Cmythdora%2Clinuxmce&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0
<tgm4883> this is pretty sweet
<superm1_> brb
<tgm4883> arg
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, here is the real google trend
<tgm4883>  26,500 for foxbuntu  6,340 for tgm4883
<foxbuntu> http://www.google.com/trends?q=mythbuntu%2Cknoppmyth%2Cmythdora%2Clinuxmce%2Cporn&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0
<tgm4883> nice
<tgm4883> hmm, i find this a little suspect
<tgm4883> http://www.google.com/trends?q=porn%2Cgoogle&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0
<foxbuntu> i would say so
<tgm4883> looks like around 2005 someone was like wtf, we are not winning?  and fixed it
<foxbuntu> lol
<tgm4883> heh, http://www.google.com/trends?q=porn%2Cfoxbuntu&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0
<foxbuntu> I dont even show up on that one
<foxbuntu> :(
<foxbuntu> lol
<tgm4883> nope
<tgm4883> either that
<tgm4883> or foxbuntu and porn are on the exact same path
<foxbuntu> hey
<tgm4883> something you want to tell us?
<foxbuntu> dont tell people that
<tgm4883> bow chicka bow wow
<foxbuntu> yea...I am dead sexy
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> my new distro release of Ubuntu...FoxxxBuntu
<foxbuntu> the XXX Edition
<foxbuntu> huge seller I say
<tgm4883> does it ship with napkins?
<foxbuntu> yes...and free Lube
<tgm4883> oh this convo is going down fast
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> yes...indeed...time to quit
<tgm4883> i feel dirty
<tgm4883> i need to take a shower
<foxbuntu> I am dirty
<tgm4883> tell us something we dont know
<foxbuntu> ...sorry does not compute
<foxbuntu> well I better get moving...I gotta meet a contractor at the house...
<foxbuntu> catch you guys later
<DaveMorris> superm1 or laga can you explain what an epoch is?  As mentioned in bug 139420 I think it's just the 1: part before my version but whats the point of it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139420 in soyuz "PPA upload versions are not being verified" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139420
<Daviey> superm1_: is "apt:" new in gutsy?
<Daviey> I'm currently under feisty and firefox doesn't know how to handle it
* DaveMorris dosen't wanna do the dishes from the last 2/3 days
<Daviey> DaveMorris: you need to either get a dish washer or ask Louise niceky
<Daviey> *nicely
<DaveMorris> hehe
<Daviey> DaveMorris: are you running gutsy atm?
<DaveMorris> I hate washing up
<DaveMorris> On my laptop
* Daviey hates filling/unfilling the dishwasher :D
<Daviey> laptop on & handy?
<DaveMorris> give us a sec
<Daviey> If it aint handy, don't worry
<DaveMorris> it's powering up, what are you after?
<Daviey> Just wanted a URL checked, that doesn't seem to work in feisty
<Daviey> superm1_'s magic
<DaveMorris> whats the url, I'll check in feisty whilst we wait
<Daviey> first, click the "Install Mythbuntu" pic:
<Daviey> http://mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<Daviey> Firefox moan?
<DaveMorris> yep
<Daviey> same here
<Daviey> I'm guessing it works in gutsy
<Daviey> brb
<DaveMorris> it works in gutsy
<laga> DaveMorris: an epoch is needed when the version number (often upstream) changes in a way that it's less than the previous one
<laga> so you add an epoch
<DaveMorris> ok that makes sense, it got me around the bug anyway :)
<laga> i want that unionfs bug in the gutsy kernel fixed.
<Daviey> DaveMorris: does this work? http://mythbuntu.org/download/getmythbuntu.php
<laga> Daviey: what is it supposed to do?
<Daviey> Fwd to the same APT: link
<Daviey> should work in gutsy.. hopefully
<laga> ah
<Daviey> DaveMorris: ^
<superm1_> Daviey,
<superm1_> apt: is new on gutsy
<laga> *yawns*
<Daviey> superm1_: keep up at the back
<Daviey> We established this :D
<superm1_> it doesnt look that that link redirects?
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> if you 'wget' the link - it seems to redirect
<superm1_> i'm on feisty right this moment, but that didn't pull up anything
<Daviey> ah..
<Daviey> i'm not expecting it to work on feisty
<laga> i can try it if you need testers
<superm1_> well but shouldnt it redirect to apt:mythbuntu-control-centre
<superm1_> and say it cant get it
<superm1_> on feisty
<Daviey> yeah.. looking into that
<superm1_> does it work on gutsy then or no?
<Daviey> but if that works on gutsy, then i can show an error on non gutsy
<superm1_> well too bad i'm not at home to double check on my gutsy box
<Daviey> waiting for DaveMorris to tell me
<tgm4883> what are we checking?
<superm1_> do you have code checking for the OS?
<superm1_> to make sure its gutsy?
<Daviey> i will add that, if this works
<superm1_> how can you check that?
<superm1_> by the referral string?
<DaveMorris> no that php thing didn't work
<Daviey> superm1_: yeah referal string
<superm1_> okay google analytics is live now
<Daviey> DaveMorris: you git.. that was supposed to work
<Daviey> plan b then..
<superm1_> this looks like it will gather a lot of really neat data
<tgm4883> and what is ga doing for us again?
<tgm4883> well, where is it, maybe i can see the neat data :)
<Daviey> tgm4883: currently hidden on mythbuntu.org
<superm1_> tgm4883, do you have a google account?
<superm1_> i'll link you in to it
<superm1_> so you can see
<tgm4883> :(
<tgm4883> :)
<tgm4883> ok
* tgm4883 likes to be in the loop
<tgm4883> but not in the lasso
* Daviey has a google account
<superm1_> Daviey, whats your google acct info
<superm1_> i'll add you too then
<Daviey> not sure.. wait 1
* DaveMorris wonders if the xen images for ppa are more powerful than his desktop.  Since the packages take 45-55mins to build on my desktop which has  AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+
<Daviey> superm1_: "davieywalker"
<superm1_> Daviey, @ googlemail.com?
<superm1_> or gmail.com
<Daviey> erm
<superm1_> ok tgm4883 and DaveMorris your added
<Daviey> googlemail.com i think
<superm1_> k Daviey
<superm1_> added
<Daviey> How do we see it?
<superm1_> Daviey, can you add the google analytics javascript to the download php script?
<Daviey> should be able to
<laga> hansi.urpils@gmail.com
<superm1_> we can count goals then
<laga> add me into, plzkthx
<superm1_> for downloads right through this
<superm1_> ok laga
<superm1_> Daviey, https://www.google.com/analytics/home/admin?rid=4891129&aid=1121&scid=2602400&vid=1104&prid=4891129
<superm1_> that is where the javascript thing is
<tgm4883> heh, this is pretty sweet http://www.google.com/trends?q=fedora,+ubuntu,+suse
<Daviey> superm1_: That link tried to get me to sign up
<Daviey> you might have to email / pastebin it
<tgm4883> Daviey, are you signed into google?
<superm1_> Daviey, you have to sign into google
<Daviey> i am
<tgm4883> it took me right in there
<Daviey> account = davieywalker@googlemail.com  rihgt?
<Daviey> right*
<superm1_> davieywalker@googlemail.com
<superm1_> is what its listed as
<Daviey> hmm odd
<tgm4883> interesting
<tgm4883> it lets me sign on with my weilandhomes.com email address too
<tgm4883> ah, it won't let me sign into superm1_'s link though
<tgm4883> superm1_, can you remove the tgmcomputerguy email i gave you and add the weilandhomes.com one
<Daviey> gutsy users: http://mythbuntu.org/download/getmythbuntu.php
<laga> hum
<laga> gutsy vm borken
<DaveMorris> superm1 can you tell me why this was rejected - http://www.pastebin.ca/696488 - line 31 dosen't make sense to me
<superm1_> tgm4883, do you have a google account at weilandhomes?
<superm1_> it needs to be a google account
<DaveMorris> or laga and others familiay with ppa
<tgm4883> im logged into igoogle with thomas@weilandhomes.com
<superm1_> DaveMorris, that looks odd
<laga> DaveMorris: do you really have that "." in there?
<tgm4883> so i would say yes, unless your saying it has to be a @gmail.com
<superm1_> it looks like it should work
<DaveMorris> yeah, but thats what it's saying it should be
<DaveMorris> or is that prob a bug on the email
<superm1_> tgm4883, its updated
<superm1_> Daviey, that works as expected on feisty
<superm1_> that it tries to redirect to the right url
<Daviey> cool
<tgm4883> Daviey, are you able to access the google analytics yet?
<superm1_> Daviey, once you get into google analytics, if you add the javascript that they describe there, i'll set two goals
<superm1_> one for the iso image download
<tgm4883> superm1_ just updated my email and I had to log out and back in to get it to work
<superm1_> and one for the control centre install
<Daviey> okay.. i'll just set the user-agent stuff for getmythbuntu.php
<Daviey> then add what google stuff
* tgm4883 just added UK and Germany clocks to his igoogle, so now he knows exactly what time to bug those people :)
<laga> :/
<superm1_> click check status
<Daviey> oh no
<superm1_> and there is javascript
<laga> BTW, getmythbuntu.php seems to work here.
<tgm4883> on a different note, I think it is pretty spiffy that the advanced tab closes mythbuntu-control-centre when you click on synaptic, update manager, or terminal, then when you exit it opens it right back up
<tgm4883> great work superm1_
<laga> yup
<laga> lovely.
* tgm4883 thinks that little things like that rock
<superm1_> thanks tgm4883 :)
<superm1_> Daviey, is that what the final url will be
* laga pokes at the weekly build script
<superm1_> for the redirect to control centre?
<Daviey> superm1_: guess so
<Daviey> unless you can think of something better
<superm1_> http://mythbuntu.org/download/getcontrolcentre.php
<superm1_> maybe?
<superm1_> i guess it doesnt really matter
<superm1_> the other goal url is http://mythbuntu.org/download right?
<Daviey> yeah
<Daviey> no
<superm1_> no?
<Daviey> maybe -  http://mythbuntu.org/download/
<superm1_> does it matter?
<Daviey> for some reason i thought it was "downloads"
<superm1_> trailing /
<Daviey> dunno
<superm1_> okay i'll leave it off
<superm1_> i think the goal matches a regex anyhow
<superm1_> this with any luck this will alleviate the need for downloads.txt in ~mythbuntu
<superm1_> DaveMorris, how are xfce things looking?
<Daviey> DaveMorris: still got gutsy up?
<superm1_> do you at least have a list of packages to add to the mythbuntu-meta package?
<superm1_> Daviey, it tells me that i need Gutsy
<superm1_> when i try :)
<Daviey> cool
<superm1_> but its missing the javascript tracker in the source
<Daviey> ugly at the moment - but it should work for gutsy
<Daviey> missing what?
<superm1_> the tracking stuff
<superm1_> i mentioned
<Daviey> yeah.. at the moment
<superm1_> the little javascript block
<Daviey> patience eh?
<laga> superm1_: hacked at the weekly build script some more.. we're now sleeping 2 hours between the creation of gutsy and feisty. ugly but it ought to work
<superm1_> "we're now sleeping 2 hours between"?
<Daviey> superm1_: that link takes me to https://www.google.com/analytics/home/provision
<Daviey> :S
<Daviey> laga: surely not a "sleep X" ?
<superm1_> Daviey, well log into google analytics
<superm1_> and click check status
<superm1_> and then you can find the javascript block
<laga> superm1_: sorry, i'm tired. i added a "sleep 7200" to make sure the orig.tar.gz is published
<superm1_> ah
<superm1_> sweet
<laga> i'll start to translate the control centre now
<superm1_> laga, hopefully its written in a translatable fashion
<superm1_> i dont know that i did very good at that
<laga> i have no clue
<laga> i'll find out
<laga> http://www.virtualhosting.com/blog/2007/10-ways-a-programmer-can-improve-his-or-her-sex-life/
<laga> ^^ if anyone is feeling a bit lonely during the nights
<laga> oh
<laga> that's actually not a serious article.
<tgm4883> heh, I already do all that
<laga> lucky guy
<superm1_> Daviey, um
<superm1_> your saying the page requiresUbuntu Gutsy Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8.1.6) Gecko/20061201 (CK-IBM) Firefox/2.0.0.6 (Ubuntu-feisty)
<superm1_> what happens when the version changes :)
<superm1_> or the next release after gutsy :)
<tgm4883> then "No soup for you !!"
<superm1_> haha
<superm1_> perhaps just search the string for Ubuntu-gutsy
<superm1_> and Ubuntu-hardy
<superm1_> because also that breaks on amd64
<Daviey> superm1_: I'm debugging
<superm1_> ah okay
<Daviey> Doesn't currently work at all
<superm1_> oh
<superm1_> boo-urns
<tgm4883> wtf
<tgm4883> do you guys have a few more sites being watched now in GA?
<DaveMorris> superm1 your doing it the wrong way
<superm1_> huh?
<laga> zomg
<tgm4883> arg
<laga> superm1_: did you ever remove stuff in po/ in mythbuntu-control-centre? i can't find any evidence in launchpad, but some things were removed when i ran bzr up
<DaveMorris> if (firefox) {
<DaveMorris>   if(brezzy || dapper || edgy || feisty) {}
<DaveMorris>  else {}
<DaveMorris> }
<superm1_> laga, i dont remember touching it
<DaveMorris> that wahy you don't need to update it with each new version
<laga> superm1_: *shrug*
<laga> superm1_: i'll just add it back
<superm1_> DaveMorris, good call
<superm1_> i'm a bit worried though on how to generate all the strings used in the control centre
* DaveMorris likes the way it easier to explain in code than english
<tgm4883> superm1, did you have to add the js code in advanced for drupal for the google analytics?
<laga> superm1_: you run "make".
<laga> superm1_: i don't remember how i did it, but i just ripped out stuff from restricted-manager and it seems to be ok.
<superm1_> tgm4883, you dont need to
<superm1_> tgm4883, you just need to add the google account number
<superm1_> laga, i swear i never touched that stuff
<superm1_> but i remember you putting it in
<superm1_> do you see it in the revision number changes?
<superm1_> tgm4883, if you add it there too, it will double count
<superm1_> bad idear
<laga> superm1_: no
<laga> superm1_: but it's ok, it was nothing important
<tgm4883> ah, i see it now, it was just taking forever to realize that it was on there
<Daviey> superm1_: Apt: doesn't work in konq
<superm1_> Nope
<superm1_> just FF
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-09-14
<Daviey> Appparently it comes up with a "package search page"
<superm1_> Daviey, perhaps just redirect to another drupal page
<superm1_> that will explain how to manually install it
<superm1_> if its not FF but gutsy
<Daviey> konq's user string doesn't include "gutsy"
<Daviey> :(
<superm1_> well then how about just redirect to a general error page
<superm1_> explaining that you have to use FF on gutsy or later
<superm1_> but if you are on gutsy and would like to manually install
<superm1_> then you can do so by "blank"
<laga> "get a real browser"
<superm1_> ideally it will show up in Gnome's Add/Remove programs
<superm1_> i'm talking to mvo about that
<superm1_> i sent him a mail a few days ago
<Daviey> Can i add an affiliate logo to firefox :D
<superm1_> so it will still be an easy install
<laga> that'd be cool
<laga> mythtv on gutsy is gonna rock
<superm1_> :)
<superm1_> things are going to get really close, i just acked how close the gutsy release is
<superm1_> mind you, our development cycle can't go beyond it
<superm1_> since the archive closes
<laga> when?
<superm1_> so its highly advantageous to get things done now
<superm1_> oct 19!
<laga> right
<superm1_> so i'd really like to get a new ISO out by the end of next week
<laga> my semester starts oct 24 or so, i wont be having much time by then anyways
<superm1_> and if things are looking good call it a beta
<laga> yup
<superm1_> the only thing that we really have room for to keep working on past the gutsy release date is ubiquity
<superm1_> or anything that is only on the live cd
<laga> won't we be having our own repo?
<superm1_> well we do, but remember anyone who installs the control centre from ubuntu
<superm1_> doesn't get that
<laga> right :/
<laga> guess i'll have to postpone some of the things i was planning
<laga> eg better tv-out support, or displaying test cards so people can adjust their displays
<superm1_> well anything that can go live disk only is still feasible
<laga> can the control centre enable tv-out?
<superm1_> at this point only calls nvidia-settings or amdcccle
<superm1_> which should be able to do it
<superm1_> or displayconfig-gtk
<laga> ok
<laga> yeah, i was thinking that displayconfig-gtk should be able to do that for free/libre tv-out chipsets
<superm1_> i know nvidia's tool does a fine job on nvidia cards too
<superm1_> the way it works right now, after you install nvidia drivers, the nvidia settings button is activatable
<superm1_> and since its launched as root, it can make changes to xorg.conf
<laga> yes, it was very great how nvidia-settings overwrote my xorg.conf and left me with US keyboad layout
<laga> ;)
<superm1_> haha
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, thats a feature
<superm1_> ah cool. there is a google analytics widget for iGoogle
<laga> superm1_: yes, translations are working.
<superm1_> cool!
<superm1_> easy to generate the po files too?
<laga> superm1_: cd mythbuntu-control-centre; make
<laga> echo "done"
<superm1_> dont have the source here
<superm1_> but cool
<superm1_> sounds easy nough
<laga> translated a few strings already: http://laga.ath.cx/mb-german.jpg
<laga> god
<laga> i should center my whole life around lolcats
<laga> i'm in your source, translating your apps
<Daviey> superm1_: fancy chucking together an
<Daviey> alternate'
<Daviey> page for install the package?
<Daviey> That i can redirect to?
<superm1_> Daviey, i guess i could
<Daviey> t has been detected that you may not be running Gutsy. If you are sure that  ... blah
<Daviey> I would do it myself.. but it's nearly 1am - and i have an early start
<superm1_> Daviey, http://mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu-alternate
<superm1_> i'll add pretty pictures once its in G-A-I
<laga> what's G-A-I?
<laga> superm1_: do you have experience with rosetta? can you also import existing translations?
<superm1_> gnome-app-install
<superm1_> laga, i had the guys in #launchpad help me last time
<laga> ah, k
<laga> superm1_: ok
<laga> i'll clean out the templates file for mythtv soon. it's full of unused cruft.
<superm1_> well they are on rosetta
<superm1_> so do it there i guess?
<superm1_> i should see if anyone translated the debconf stuff sometime soon
<superm1_> tgm4883, I think what you can do for the gutsy mythtv pages is link to the same url used on mythbuntu.org for auto install
<laga> deffcon did some in dutch, i did some in german.. i just copy & pasted them from trunk
<superm1_> tgm4883, that way we'll still get the count for it
<superm1_> and google analytics will get a number on how many people install from the wiki too (as referrals)
<tgm4883_laptop> sounds good
<superm1_> the only thing we'll be missing then is people who do it the normal way.
<superm1_> hopefully not too many of them :)
<laga> g'night guys
<superm1_> night laga
<superm1_> okay i'm gonna get home too
<superm1_> night
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-09-08
<laga> dupondje: have you installed apport-gtk?
<dupondje> I have
<laga> did you reproduce the crash?
<gomike78> Can anyone tell me how to get non digital audio to pass though the digital out?  Right now I have digital audio working.
<laga> maybe you have to log out and back in?
<dupondje> it just crashes
<dupondje> apport doesn't popup
<dupondje> :x
<laga> try logging out and back in?
<dupondje> well apport was installed since months ..
<dupondje> so :x
<laga> oh. hum.
<laga> is apport enabled in /etc/default/apport ?
<dupondje> enabled=1
<laga> then run "apport-cli" in a shell ;)
<laga> a1fa_: https://launchpad.net/~laga/+archive - a fix for the guide slowness problem will show up in that repo soon. can you try these packages and let me know if it works?
<dupondje> laga: its sending now
<dupondje> :)
<dupondje> still need to get my AVI playback fixxed :(
<dupondje> its full of green lines :(
<laga> dupondje: awesome. it'll file a bug report against a package in ubuntu now. there'll be a link "also affects project.." and you can choose mythbuntu there. or post the bug number here and i'll add it
<laga> sorry, no clue about that. :(
<dupondje> i'll do
<dupondje> :)
<laga> i need to get to bed now, thanks for reporting the bug
<laga> bye
<dupondje> I drop the number in pm
<gomike78> is there a way to get video manager to rescan automatically so it finds stuff when i put it in there through samba?
<tgm4883_laptop> gomike, mythvideo-bulk-updater?
<tgm4883_laptop> that or you need to enable browse mode
<tgm4883_laptop> mythvideo-bulk-update will scan your collection every hour for updates
<gomike> is that enabled by default?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> in fact
<tgm4883_laptop> you have to enable the mythbuntu-testing ppa
<tgm4883_laptop> or enable browse mode
<tgm4883_laptop> neither of those are default
<tgm4883_laptop> thats why I suggested them
<hads> What's mythvideo-bulk-updater based on?
<tgm4883_laptop> whats it based on?
<tgm4883_laptop> mythvideo-bulk-updater adds the imdb bulk update script as a cron job
<tgm4883_laptop> so it runs the imdb.pl script
<hads> OK, just wondering if you used the included find_meta.py script.
<hads> which would be installed with mythvideo by default.
<gomike> how do i enable the mythbuntu-testing ppa
<hads> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5669899
<dupondje> aarh
<dupondje> in apport-cli
<dupondje> how do I select something ?
<dupondje> need to select 'make a new bugreport'
<Rippedca> I don't understand how to configure mythbuntu to start using my Infrared devices? I have an Hauppauge PVR-150 with a grey remote. I know I have lircd.conf and .lircrc correct because I have tested them with irw.
<gomike> and I assumed you used the lirc setup with myth control centre
<Rippedca> I am looking at myth control center but do not know how to select my files...I  am not familare with lirc setup. The files that  I listed I found on the Internet
<gomike> just select iwth your mouse
<Rippedca> which remote do I select? custom?
<gomike> does your remote say anything on it
<gomike> like a model
<Rippedca> no
<Rippedca> however I know the Hauppauge grey remote file works
<gomike> i believe you should get results with irw even if you have the wrong conf file
<gomike> you can just try all four hauppage config files in there and see if one works
<gomike> you have nothing to lose
<susa24> hello
<tgm4883_laptop> !hi | susa24
<Zinn> susa24: Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<susa24> is their a way of turning a mythbuntu machine on and off using an infrared remote?
<tgm4883_laptop> wake and sleep perhaps, off yes, on, I don't think so
<gomike> just what i was going to say
<gomike> i was also trying to figure out how to have my myth be off from lets say 12am - 5pm
<gomike> figured the bios would have to support it and mine dosent have that option
<susa24> wake and sleep seems ok, could you please tell me how to do it?
<gomike> it can be done but i dont know how to do it
<gomike> :-)
<susa24> oh ok no probs
<susa24> ill give it a go
<tgm4883_laptop> gomike, does your bios support turning on at a certain time?
<gomike> no i checked, i wish, would be nice
<susa24> not sure havnt checked yet
<hads> WOL from another box?
<gomike> my box probably has wake from lan though,
<susa24> just one other thing, is it possible to use any IR reciever with the Logitech Harmony 525 remote?
<gomike> maybe i can send a signal from another computer
<gomike> i get this error does is it importatn?
<gomike> Schedule Conflicts:
<gomike> Unable to access MythTV Perl API.  Try with --verbose to find out why.
<gomike> susa24 the IR receiver really shoudlnt matter
<susa24> ok cool thanks
<Xenocide> Hey guys installed alpha 5, got it all setup when i run "mythtv" it jumps straight to tv, if i hit escape it just exists, i can't get to the real frontend
<Xenocide> any ideas?
<tgm4883_laptop> Xenocide, how did you install alpha 5?
<Xenocide> had to install via minimal cd
<Xenocide> partman kept crashing
<tgm4883_laptop> where did you get it from?
<Xenocide> also when i login, it asks for my root password, an then once i enter, doesn't launch the frontend..somethign is messed up
<Xenocide> i got the minimal cd off the ubuntu archive site
<Xenocide> then installed mythbuntu-desktop
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> I was wondering, since I hadn't actually released alpha 5 yet
<tgm4883_laptop> Xenocide, are you installing on actual hardware?
<Xenocide> uh, the iso is on the repos..
<tgm4883_laptop> or a virtual machine?
<Xenocide> yes it is on actual hardware
<tgm4883_laptop> ISO's aren't stored in repos
<tgm4883_laptop> link?
<Xenocide> sorry not repos
<Xenocide> the cdimages
<Xenocide> http://cdimages.mythbuntu.org/
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> you just went there and saw it?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea it's very broke right now
<Xenocide> haha yea
<tgm4883_laptop> although installing from the minimal cd should be ok
<Xenocide> well most stuff seems to work
<gomike> tgm are you the brain behind mythbuntu?
<Xenocide> had to play with nvidia drivers, got them workin
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1|away, is our lead developer
<tgm4883_laptop> and the "brain"
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm just a regular developer/release manager
<Xenocide> tgm4883_laptop:  should i be getting the frontend itself when i run mythtv
<gomike> well it is an amazing product, i dont miss the days when it took me a full day to install myth, now i can have it running in about 90 min after i put in the cd
<tgm4883_laptop> if you run mythtv-frontend you should get the frontend
<Xenocide> i don't have a mythtv-frontend application
<Xenocide> its installed
<Xenocide> but i can only execute "mythtv"
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> mythfrontend
<tgm4883_laptop> my bad
<tgm4883_laptop> have you already setup a backend
<Xenocide> yes its all in one
<Xenocide> i can watch video and such
<Xenocide> haha wow my bad
<Xenocide> forgot there was no hyphen
<Xenocide> why would it be asking for my password on login to execute something with root permissions? then once i enter password, it does not launch mythfrontend
<tgm4883_laptop> not sure I know what you are asking
<Xenocide> when it does the auto login
<Xenocide> it asks for a password aftewards, like if i was to go into a control panel item
<Xenocide> if i enter it, or even hit cancel, it just falls to desktop
<Xenocide> no mythtfrontend executed
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting
<tgm4883_laptop> wireless?
<Xenocide> nope
<susa24> hello all
<gomike> hi
<susa24> hey gomike
<susa24> i need a little assistance could u help me please?
<gomike> ill do my best
<susa24> my ir reciever looks like its picking up keyboard commands
<susa24> eg up arrow is page up
<gomike> were you going to ask a question?
<susa24> well thats pretty much it
<susa24> my reciever or my remote is picking up keyboard commands instead of its real remote functions
<susa24> so if i try to assign other keys on my remote i end up with conflicting keys
<susa24> for eg UP ARROW conflicts with the 1 key
<susa24> so i cant use my 1 key
<gomike> so you have a wireless remote and wiireless keyboard?
<susa24> is their a way to make it read the normal commands from the remote, im guessing it may something to do with the IR reciever setup
<susa24> just an Infrared remote, no keyboard connected, its a Mythbuntu media center box, pretty much dedicated to this task
<gomike> im really not sure what you are asking then
<susa24> ok
<Xenocide> tgm4883 the program its tryin gto execute and asking for password is mytbuntu-startup --load
<susa24> for example the POWER button on my remote is pickup up as ALT+F4 instead of power
<gomike> ok you have the wrong lirc.conf loaded then
<susa24> then just say i want to assign the PLAY it may alo make it ALT+F4 which conflicts
<susa24> but if its not in the lirc list how do i add it
<susa24> or where do i retrive this config?
<gomike> you need to find the correct lirc.conf for your remote, what remote do you have?
<susa24> its from the Twinhan DTV-T tuner
<gomike> im not sure if someone has already written a file for that, if not you will have to make your own
<susa24> could you point me in a direction plz
<gomike> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/LIRC
<gomike> there is a site with hundreds of lirc.conf files but i cant find it right now you can try google
<susa24> k thanks gomike ill have a look
<susa24> could someone please tell me how to save the alsa mixer sound settings so i dont have to keep putting them up every time i reboot?
<IOU|S> Hi all, I have Mythbuntu 8.04.1 installed on my main HTPC, and I have my laptop set up as a frontend. Why cant my Laptop access any of the video's or music on the HTPC, yet it can watch LiveTV
<hads> IOU|S: You need to share the videos/music via NFS or some other network filesystem.
<IOU|S> awesome, thanks hads, I was thinking that, but i wanted to ask first incase i forgot to set something up
<hads> MythTV knows how to stream LiveTV and recordings but not videos or music at this time.
<hads> Mount the video and music directories at the same place on the remote frontend and it will work fine.
<IOU|S> awesome
<IOU|S> ty
<IOU|S> You think MythTV will eventually stream the other stuff too ?
<hads> It's been discussed and is a planned feature but I don't believe it's being worked on just yet.
<IOU|S> ah right
<IOU|S> i assume I have to burn ripped ISO's of DVD's back manually using k3b or something ?
<IOU|S> would i be right ?
<laga> dupondje: thanks
<dupondje> np laga :)
<IOU|S> does anyone have icons set up for their channels ?
<IOU|S> if so, on the channel editor, does an absolut filepath need to be specified, or just the filename? As i have placed my icons in .mythtv/channels/ like the wiki said
<IOU|S> hrm, cover downloader for mythweb is broken
<kwilliam> Hi! I've just built a new computer and installed Mythbuntu on it, but the hard drive light flashes every second even when it's not recording shows and the frontend is not running.  Is that normal?
<gomike> it can be, i went ahead and unplugged the power and HDD light because they were annoying me
<kwilliam> Will all that polling wear out the hard drive faster do you think?
<gomike> nothing to worry about
<gomike> unless you have a maxtor
<tgm4883_laptop> kwilliam, the large writes to the hard drive do that
<kwilliam> so polling every second when idle is insignificant?
<tgm4883_laptop> IMO, yes
<kwilliam> cool
<kwilliam> One less thing to fret about, lol.
<kwilliam> Thanks guys!
<JThundley> can someone help me with nfs? I had everything working and one day it all went wrong
<JThundley> I purged everything in trying to fix it so I have everything back to default configs
<JThundley> when I mount the share, I'm not authed as my user: -rw-r--r-- 1 nobody nogroup 0 2008-09-08 14:30 crap
<JThundley> I'm in less than 16 groups, the uid's are still the same
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-09-09
<bronson> I just tried upgrading my Intrepid box to have Mythbuntu.
<bronson> used this of course: http://mythbuntu.org/download/getmythbuntu.php
<bronson> The download didn't include mysql-server...  is that intentional?
<bronson> Now nothing works because mysql isn't set up and it's not clear what to do next.
<tgm4883_laptop> yea thats intentional
<tgm4883_laptop> kinda
<tgm4883_laptop> bronson, can you load up mythbuntu-control-centre
<bronson> sure
<bronson> it's up
<tgm4883_laptop> what radio buttons are on in the roles view?
<bronson> Ah, I should have seen that.
<bronson> No Backend.
<bronson> I'll hit Primary Backend.
<tgm4883_laptop> yep, there you go
<tgm4883_laptop> that link is more to make a mythbuntu frontend system I belive
<bronson> makes sense.
<bronson> A hint on http://mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu would be nice.  :)
<tgm4883_laptop> bronson, it does say that
<tgm4883_laptop> third paragraph
<bronson> Do you mean, "From here you can modify all options that are already setup during a normal Mythbuntu Installation."?
<tgm4883_laptop> oh wait, you are on mythbuntu.org, sec
<tgm4883_laptop> http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> check that
<bronson> Oh, I see.
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm just playing, I just added that ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> you can refresh the link you were on
<tgm4883_laptop> Thanks for the tip
<bronson> haha.  No problem, thanks for the help!
<bronson> restarting to add myself to the group...
<bronson> Hm, the mysql user and schema weren't set up.
<weevilofdoom> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<weevilofdoom> nvidia fx5700, s-video out -> tv - black and white ??
<tgm4883_laptop> weevilofdoom, interesting
<bronson> Should I mysql -u root -p  < /usr/share/mythtv/sql/mc.sql ?
<bronson> That doesn't seem to set up the mythtv user though.
<tgm4883_laptop> bronson, can you pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep mythbuntu" and "dpkg -l | grep mythtv"
<bronson> sure, coming up
<weevilofdoom> ya, i dunno
<tgm4883_laptop> weevilofdoom, ususally i'd point to a pal signal on an ntsc display (or vice versa)
<weevilofdoom> does it with s-video cable (multiple tried), as well as s-video -> composite adapters  (multiple tried)
<weevilofdoom> nerp, specified NTSC in xorg, on NTSC tv
<bronson> tgm4883_laptop, http://pastie.org/268546
<tgm4883_laptop> weevilofdoom, where in oregon?
<weevilofdoom> portland
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<tgm4883_laptop> salem here
<tgm4883_laptop> bronson, hmm, do you have a root mysql password?
<bronson> tgm4883_laptop, yep.
<bronson> I installed mysql by hand.
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<bronson> It asked me for a root pw during that process.
<tgm4883_laptop> perhaps try a dpkg-reconfigure of mythtv-database and mythtv-common
<weevilofdoom> look to mysql grant to add user
<bronson> dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database appears to have created everything.
<weevilofdoom> just another way to do it:
<tgm4883_laptop> bronson, yea I don't think it likes root passwords yet
<weevilofdoom> grant ALL on mythconverg.* TO 'mythtv'@'localhost';
<weevilofdoom> flush privileges;
<tgm4883_laptop> weevilofdoom, he needed to have all the tables created
<weevilofdoom> oh righty
<tgm4883_laptop> weevilofdoom, are you using the restricted driver?
<bronson> well, weevilofdoom's tip, plus a quick mysql -u root -p  < /usr/share/mythtv/sql/mc.sql should work.
<weevilofdoom> yes
<bronson> but I'm too lazy for that.  :)
<weevilofdoom> http://www.cyberpunkcafe.com/page.php?38    ??
<tgm4883_laptop> weevilofdoom, have you checked here http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/NVidiaProprietaryDriver#Black-and-White_output
<tgm4883_laptop> weevilofdoom, i'm not sure I would try that
<tgm4883_laptop> not first anyway
<MythbuntuGuest34> after a long week at CEDIA i found a company that is selling a linux based media server, they have a really cool interface for their videos...http://www.enviveit.com/pc-142-38-envive-theaterstation.aspx
<MythbuntuGuest34> i was wondering if anyone has done anything like this with mythtv?
<weevilofdoom> ah fixed the color issue, watching videos is ok, but watching tv .. mostly green with some scrambles up top :( time to dig
<weevilofdoom> sweet, good to go
<bronson> Hm, this is very strange.
<bronson> mplayer plays dvb:// just fine but Myth just claims it can't tune to the channel.
<bronson> does mythfrontend produce a log anymore?
<bronson> All I see in /var/logmythtv is mythbackend.log
<squish102> run mythfrontend from a terminal window
<squish102> with msaybe a -v or something
<bronson> ok
<bronson> 2008-09-08 18:40:30.124 NVP: Prebuffer wait timed out 10 times.
<bronson> 2008-09-08 18:40:30.887 RingBuf(/myth/recordings/1111_20080908184025.mpg): Waited 4.0 seconds for data to become available...
<bronson> Just stuff like this.  Doesn't seem very useful?
<squish102> seen it before cannot remember what it was though
<bronson> Tried doing -v all but nothing seemed at all wrong.
<gomike> where do i change how much priority i give mythcommflag
<bronson> Well, this is strange.
<bronson> The problem appears to be with mythfrontend.
<bronson> The backend tunes, and when I watch the video files it's producing in mplayer, they look great.
<bronson> But when I try to watch them in the frontend, it's awful.
<bronson> all sorts of stuttering.
<bronson> Any ideas?
<bronson> Hm, I wonder if it's pulseaudio related...?
<bronson> Why does the back button not work on my remote?
<bronson> Everything else works.
<bronson> There's no entry in .lirc/mythtv...  should there be?
<hads> Looking in my crystal ball it looks like you're using an MCE remote.
<bronson> wow, yo're good hads
<bronson> That's right.
<hads> :)
<hads> The config that mythbuntu ships is missing an entry for the back button.
<bronson> That would explain it.
<bronson> I'll just whong one in there...
<hads> That's mine; http://paste.pocoo.org/show/84823/
<hads> Line 63 shows the back config
<bronson> That's funny, yours is very different from mine.
<bronson> I guess it's not THAT different.
<hads> Mine isn't generated by mythbuntu, that's probably why.
<hads> It's similar though.
<bronson> I just have repeat=0 and delay=0 in every entry.
<Bob24> hello
<Bob24> could someone please tell me how to setup a generic infrared reciever on Mythbuntu?
<bronson> That works.
<bronson> hads, thanks.
<bronson> Now...  where did "Fix Scheduling Conflicts" go?
<Bob24> hello
<Bob24> could someone please tell me how to setup a generic infrared reciever on Mythbuntu?
<hads> bronson: No worries :)
<bronson> Bob24, it's just lirc.
<bronson> you can try dpkg-reconfigure lirc and answer those questions.
<bronson> Then run "irw" and mash buttons on the remote.  If it worked, you'll see stuff printed.
<Bob24> k will try now
<Bob24> when stopping lirc it says failed then when starting it says failed
<bronson> what does it actually say?
<Bob24> says stopping remote conrtrol daemon: LIRC
<Bob24> and starting remote control daemon: LIRC
<Bob24> oth failed
<bronson> look in syslog?
<Bob24> i am now usig a Logitech Harmony 525 remote and some Bafo infrared reciever
<Bob24> bronson: i also have this other mythbuntu machine, i have set it up and everything seems to be fine, the thing is with the remote control and the reciever im having this issue where when i press a button on the remote it outputs it as a keyboard command. For example UP is PAGE UP, and 0 are set for about 10 different buttons, have u heard of this problem i cant figure it out? Im using a Twinhan DTV-T Tuner on it along with the ori
<bronson> I don't know much about lirc.
<bronson> I would guess that you need to configure the mappings in ~/.lirc
<fibble> afternoon
<fibble> Anybody here successfully using Nova-S PCI DVB-S cards with Mythbuntu?
<gomike> Is there a place to set mythcommflag priority in vesion 8.04? I saw it in 7.1 but can not find it anymore
<bronson> Can anyone recommend a good USB ATSC tuner?
<bronson> I'm using the HVR-950q right now...  it works OK but I'd like a different model for the second tuner.
<h2_> Hi, I have mythtv working.  Using nvidia twinview spanning the screen across monitor and tv.  How do I get mythtv to startup on the TV
<bronson> h2_, are you using Hardy or Intrepid?
<bronson> On my Intrepid setup, there's a control to specify which screen the TV is on.
<bronson> Not sure that feature is in earlier Mythbuntus...
<h2_> intrepid, and thanks, but I figured it out.  in myth frontend setup>setup>appearance there was a setting for screen
<rockhound> hi everyone ... over the past few months I am struggling with audio corruption through the rather famour "WriteAudio: buffer underrun" ... I have googled and found a couple of knobs to turn but non have helped. Is there anyone else experiencing this? I am on 8.04 with weekly mythtv ...
<MythbuntuGuest32> hallo
<MythbuntuGuest32> I come from germany
<MythbuntuGuest32> my english is liitle
<MythbuntuGuest32> can you help me?
<MythbuntuGuest32> I have problem with mythburn
<anubis> try to add retrieve my schedule lineup in Intrepid only leaves my progress bar @50%
<sabhain> anyone here ever run into "bash: dpkg: command not found"  ?
<Tobsn> hey
<Tobsn> someone know if there are drivers for the dlink xtreme n pci express card?
<gomike> good luck with that :-D
<superm1> Tobsn, you have to determine what chipset is in  the card generally to see if it's supported
<superm1> more of a #ubuntu type question though anyhow
<Tobsn> hmm true
<Tobsn> gomike yeah thats what i had in mind haha
<Tobsn> superm1 also true
<gomike> :-D
<Tobsn> well lets see what chipset they have...
<Tobsn> http://games.dlink.com/products/resource.asp?pid=549&rid=2102&sec=4
<Tobsn> question is where i find that out...
<Tobsn> Atheros ar5211
<Tobsn> i think
<Tobsn> http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility/D-Link
<Tobsn> Chipset:	AR5418
<Tobsn> there we go
<Tobsn> thanks guys - forgt about the chipset... ;)
<Tobsn> http://hardware4linux.info/component/15212/ - looks like Ubuntu 7.04 supports it
<Tobsn> okay i guess madwifi is it than.... ;)
<Tobsn> bye
<Tobsn> &thanks
<MythbuntuGuest57> hi all
<MythbuntuGuest57> can anyone help me about channel tuning
<MythbuntuGuest57> my input source is not detecting the digital cable connected from my Cox settop box
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-09-10
<MythbuntuGuest31> Needing assistance with MYSQL:  getting error mysqlcheck: Got error: 1045: Access denied for user 'mythbox'@'localhost' (using password: YES) when trying to connect
<MythbuntuGuest31> Text file:  DBUserName=mythtv
<gomike> reset your password
<MythbuntuGuest31> gomike:  how is that done...  bit of a noob
<gomike> ill have to google it one moment
<MythbuntuGuest31> thanks
<gomike> The mysql password is saved in the mysql.txt file. This file is usually in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt or /home/mythtv/.mythtv/mysql.txt where mythtv is the user that runs the backend.
<gomike> Just edit the line DBPassword= to the password you want to use and then change the password with mysqladmin to change the password in Mysql.
<gomike> you can type locate mysql.txt to find out where that file is
<gomike> then type sudo nano "file path"
<MythbuntuGuest31> I might be entering the command incorrectly; Mythconverg issue....
<hads> `sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common` will do that too.
<MythbuntuGuest31> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m5ce9881f
<gomike> yep hads, thats the command i was looking for
<gomike> guest31 do what hads said
<MythbuntuGuest31> k
<MythbuntuGuest31> can you check to see if I am entering the password and username correctly
<MythbuntuGuest31> pasted the mysql.txt
<hads> Just enter -p on the command line and then it will prompt for the password
<hads> `mysqlcheck -r -u mythtv -p mythconverg`
<hads> Note your mysql username is mythtv not mythbox
<MythbuntuGuest31> yah...
<MythbuntuGuest31> still getting the same error:   using the correct username and password
<Asa_A> fyi, if you do enter the password on the commandline, for some reason it has to be up against the -p (ex -pKkEjcOPh)
<MythbuntuGuest31> using this command"  mythbox@mythbox-desktop:~$ mysqlcheck -r -u mythtv -phero12 mythconverg
<Asa_A> mysqlcheck was interpreting your password as the database name instead of mythconverg
<MythbuntuGuest31> changed password to hero12
<MythbuntuGuest31> any ideas?  I am stumped....  cannot get the tv to work; mythconverg is showing in the log file:  failing
<MythbuntuGuest31> I have used the above command prior on a different box and it was fixed...  just getting this error.
<MythbuntuGuest31> *now getting this error
<Asa_A> are you getting errors from ﻿mysqlcheck? maybe use the pastebin to show what the log file says is failing (if its more than one line)
<MythbuntuGuest31> FIRST:  is this correct.... mysqlcheck -r -u mythtv -phero12 mythconverg
<MythbuntuGuest31> mysqlcheck -r -u mythtv -phero12 mythconverg
<MythbuntuGuest31> I am using PUTTY.com; remote connect....
<MythbuntuGuest31> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m6440f574
<MythbuntuGuest31> Log from mythfrontend.log
<MythbuntuGuest31> nothing wrote to mysql.log
<MythbuntuGuest31> error running mysqlcheck:  http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m72893c66
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest31: Is this a new install?
<tgm4883_laptop> well ping me if you want help
<MythbuntuGuest31> tgm488_laptop:  new install...  was working than crapped put
<MythbuntuGuest31> tgm4883_laptop: yes, new installation.  worked for an hour or so than nothing...
<MythbuntuGuest31> *watch live tv
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest31: what changed from the time it was running to when it was broken?
<MythbuntuGuest31> nothing changed that I am aware of... was setting everything up...  worked, then stopped working.  If anything, could point from a connected monitor then switched to tv
<MythbuntuGuest31> Just have the TV connected at this time
<MythbuntuGuest31> tgm4883_laptop: what do you think?
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> so you were able to watch tv before huh?
<MythbuntuGuest31> I try to run mysqlcheck from a remote PC via PUTTY
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<MythbuntuGuest31> getting an errors: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m44a2e4a4
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest31: this is a single backend/frontend?
<MythbuntuGuest31> yes...  Front and Back on one box...
<MythbuntuGuest31> k
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> did you set a root password for mysql during installation?
<MythbuntuGuest31> I dont recall
<MythbuntuGuest31> I used the command:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common and now FRONTEND is down'
<MythbuntuGuest31> Restarting the system...
<tgm4883_laptop> let me know when it's back up
<MythbuntuGuest31> k....   kinda working backwards....  arg
<MythbuntuGuest57> hi.. need help abot channel tuning
<MythbuntuGuest57> input source is not detecting digital cable signal
<MythbuntuGuest31> No UPnP backends found
<tgm4883_laptop> this could get confusing
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest31: do you have mythweb installed?
<MythbuntuGuest31> hold a sec
<MythbuntuGuest31> not sure - how do I check
<MythbuntuGuest31> :  thought it was in MCC
<tgm4883_laptop> oh boy
<MythbuntuGuest31> ohh no
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<MythbuntuGuest31> Fresh installation?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest31: not yet
<tgm4883_laptop> first, try this
<tgm4883_laptop> do "ps aux | grep msyql"
<tgm4883_laptop> post the output of that here
<tgm4883_laptop> and since I like to teach
<tgm4883_laptop> that command tells us if mysql is running
<MythbuntuGuest31> tgm4883_laptop:  UPDATE - local host was blanked...  entered the IP address then get "cannot log into database" after runnnin " sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common "
<MythbuntuGuest31> mythbox@mythbox-desktop:~$ ps aux | grep msyql
<MythbuntuGuest31> mythbox   8150  0.0  0.0   3004   764 pts/0    S+   20:40   0:00 grep msyql
<tgm4883_laptop> thats all?
<MythbuntuGuest31> Thats all
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<MythbuntuGuest31> pastbin would be the same
<tgm4883_laptop> pastebin the output of "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql status"
<MythbuntuGuest31> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m78f7dafc
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> looks to be running
<MythbuntuGuest31> for some reason I am unable to connect to the database....
<tgm4883_laptop> right
<tgm4883_laptop> lets fix that ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> do this commands
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<MythbuntuGuest31> ohhh... there are commands... that may be the prob
<tgm4883_laptop> huh?
<MythbuntuGuest31> someone told me to run just one of them....
<tgm4883_laptop> well the second one you can run in some cases
<tgm4883_laptop> but i want you to run both
<MythbuntuGuest31> enable remote connectivity?
<tgm4883_laptop> sure
<MythbuntuGuest31> jsut one box now... plan on adding
<tgm4883_laptop> then yes
<MythbuntuGuest31> cannot log into database...
<tgm4883_laptop> did you get that running one of those commands?
<MythbuntuGuest31> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m4ba223ec
<darthanubis> unable to fetch schedule lineup Intrpeid
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<darthanubis> its shows progress of 50% then dies
<MythbuntuGuest57> hi tgm4883_laptop
<tgm4883_laptop> hi MythbuntuGuest57
<MythbuntuGuest57> I need help with making my tuner detect the digital cable signal
<MythbuntuGuest57> pls
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest31: did you enter your root password when running the commands?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest57: what tuner?
<tgm4883_laptop> darthanubis: error messages?
<MythbuntuGuest57> Hauppauge HVR 1600
<darthanubis> I'm getting them now
<MythbuntuGuest57> the card is detected
<darthanubis> but after getting that far
<darthanubis> now it wonn't login to the database oddly
<darthanubis> even though I've setup myth a hundred times
<darthanubis> I have the DB password and all
<darthanubis> let me retract my steps
<tgm4883_laptop> darthanubis: which version of mythbuntu?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest31: Which version of mythbuntu are you using?
<darthanubis> I have never used mythbuntu
<darthanubis> I'm running Intrepid with mythtv installed
<tgm4883_laptop> darthanubis: ah ok
<darthanubis> with the mythbuntu control centre
<MythbuntuGuest31> 8.04
<MythbuntuGuest31> same problem?
<tgm4883_laptop> doubt it
<darthanubis> can't login to database
<darthanubis> which app do I reconfigure again?
<darthanubis> mythtv-common
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest31: can you try this
<darthanubis> or mythtv-database
<darthanubis> or mysql5?
<tgm4883_laptop> mysql -uroot
<MythbuntuGuest31> k
<tgm4883_laptop> darthanubis: mythtv-database, mythtv-common
<darthanubis> k
<darthanubis> tgm4883_laptop, the password myth should use to access the database is in mysql.txt right?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> although the above commands will overwrite that
<tgm4883_laptop> basically, you can choose your password right now
<MythbuntuGuest31> tgm4883_laptop: at mysql> prompt
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest31:
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest31: good deal
<tgm4883_laptop> so you can login to mysql ;)
<MythbuntuGuest31> yah...  but Frontend cannot
<tgm4883_laptop> now we just have to get the other user to do it
<MythbuntuGuest31> :(
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest31: when you ran those commands that I posted above (the dpkg-reconfigure commands) did they pop up a box on your screen or did it all stay command line?
<MythbuntuGuest31> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest57: it sees the card, but whats the problem?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest31: i'm wondering if the issue might be putty
<MythbuntuGuest57> well I cannot scan it
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest57: error message?
<MythbuntuGuest57> it does not show on the input source.. tuner 1 -> none
<MythbuntuGuest57> & scan is not enabled
<MythbuntuGuest57> scan buton
<darthanubis> mysql -uroot < what does this do?
<MythbuntuGuest31> I did get the "pop-up" box (blue) and was able to input the setup
<MythbuntuGuest31> using putty
<MythbuntuGuest57> i have taken the cable out from settop box of cox & connected to tuner card
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest57: IIRC, tuner 1 is the input source, and the none means that you haven't linked it to a data source yet
<tgm4883_laptop> darthanubis: logs you into mysql as root
<MythbuntuGuest57> ok so how do I do it
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest57: where do you live?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest31: ok, then putty seems find
<tgm4883_laptop> fine*
<MythbuntuGuest57> Fairfax county VA
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest57: ok, have you heard about Schedules Direct?
<MythbuntuGuest57> yeah
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest57: are you signed up for it?
<MythbuntuGuest57> no
<tgm4883_laptop> How are you expecting to get guide data?
<MythbuntuGuest57> i dont expect guide data
<MythbuntuGuest57> but atleast tv output
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<MythbuntuGuest57> I mean scan the channels
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest57: did you go into data sources and make a data source?
<tgm4883_laptop> even though it's going to be none
<tgm4883_laptop> you still have to make one
<MythbuntuGuest57> how to do it
<tgm4883_laptop> !manual
<Zinn> http://mythbuntu.org/installation_manual
<darthanubis> Connecting to webservices.schedulesdirect.tmsdatadirect.com|206.18.98.175|:80... connected.
<darthanubis> HTTP request sent, awaiting response...
<darthanubis> it stalls there
<MythbuntuGuest31> any ideas or should I do I fresh installation?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest31: try
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest31: mysql -umythtv -p
<gomike> guest31, you could have done a fresh install with how long you have been working on this :0D
<MythbuntuGuest31> thanks gomike
<MythbuntuGuest31> access denied
<MythbuntuGuest31> even after running:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<gomike> sorry i just had to say it, we have all been where you are
<MythbuntuGuest31> *setting tbe password
<gomike> well not exactly where you are
<MythbuntuGuest31> :) I know...
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<MythbuntuGuest57> tgm4884_laptop I think I am able to scan channels now
<tgm4883_laptop> Did you have to use a password when you logged into the mysql server as root?
<MythbuntuGuest57> scanning it
<MythbuntuGuest31> nope
<MythbuntuGuest31> mysql -uroot...  right
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<MythbuntuGuest31> yah...  no password prompted
<MythbuntuGuest31> This happens after running the following...  read postbin
<MythbuntuGuest31> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m1e0452ad
<MythbuntuGuest31> STRANGE
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest31: do this
<tgm4883_laptop> mysql -uroot
<tgm4883_laptop> then
<tgm4883_laptop> show databases;
<tgm4883_laptop> and pastebin the results
<MythbuntuGuest57> tgm4883_laptop: I can see the tv but its kinda frame by frame .. not smooth
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest57: system specs?
<MythbuntuGuest57> its supposed to be a celeron dual core .. 1 ghz  ram .. ati pro video card .. HVR 1600
<MythbuntuGuest57> 3 ghz processor
<tgm4883_laptop> a celeron dual core?
<tgm4883_laptop> I didn't even know that existed
<MythbuntuGuest57> omeone sold it to me saying its this
<MythbuntuGuest57> :(
<MythbuntuGuest57> how do i check system spec in unix ?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest57: pastebin the output of cat /proc/cpuinfo
<MythbuntuGuest57> ok
<MythbuntuGuest31> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m79de0018
<tgm4883_laptop> oh wait
<tgm4883_laptop> f me
<MythbuntuGuest57> geniune intel : cpu family: 15.. Intel Celeron CPU 3.06 GHZ, cache 256 kb, fpu: yes, fpu extn: yes, cpuid leve 5
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest57: thats not exactly pastebin, but ok
<tgm4883_laptop> not sure if it's dual core or not though
<MythbuntuGuest57> i am using my windows machine
<MythbuntuGuest57> for chat
<MythbuntuGuest57> sorry
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> are you trying to watch HD or SD?
<MythbuntuGuest57> SD
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<MythbuntuGuest57> have a sony trinitron 27
<tgm4883_laptop> did you enable your restricted driver?
<MythbuntuGuest57> how to do it
<tgm4883_laptop> use the restricted driver manager
<MythbuntuGuest57> it just says hardware drivers - device driver  ati accelerated graphics drive - in use
<tgm4883_laptop> so that would be "Yes i have the driver installed"
<MythbuntuGuest57> ok
<MythbuntuGuest31> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m79de0018
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest31: get your mythtv password ready
<MythbuntuGuest31> armed and ready
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> do
<tgm4883_laptop> mysql -umythtv -p Dmythconverg
<tgm4883_laptop> arg
<tgm4883_laptop> mysql -umythtv -p -Dmythconverg
<MythbuntuGuest31> access denied
<tgm4883_laptop> blarg
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest31: I think it's time for a reinstall
<MythbuntuGuest31> "mythbuntuguest31" pulling his hair out
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest57: you probably need to set up your playback profiles
<MythbuntuGuest31> I think your right
<MythbuntuGuest57> ok what do i need to set in payback profiles
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest57: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Playback_profiles
<darthanubis> anyone using intrepid here?
<darthanubis> testing mythtv?
<bronson> Is anyone else having bad playback issues?
<MythbuntuGuest57> tgm4883_laptop: thanks a lot for all ur help.. I will try to play with the playback profiles & see how it plays
<MythbuntuGuest57> appreciate ur help
<bronson> When the OSD comes up, playback gets really choppy.  And sometimes everything freezes up for a while, then continues.
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest57: np
<tgm4883_laptop> darthanubis: just have one intrepid machine right now, will be a frontend when I get around to installing mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> bronson: the OSD, or the guide?
<bronson> tgm4883_laptop, osd.  Like adjusting the volume.
<bronson> Each press of the volume button freezes the video for 0.5 sec or so.
<bronson> And occasionally it will freeze up for a good minute.
<bronson> I shouldn't say freeze... the computer is fine if I switch to a different desktop.
<bronson> But the playback goes totally black for a while then seems to recover on its own.
<bronson> Pretty bizarre...  wondering if it's pulseaudio related or something.
<tgm4883_laptop> bronson: is this a new thing, or has it happened since you installed?
<bronson> tgm4883_laptop, happened since I installed.
<tgm4883_laptop> computer specs?
<bronson> It didn't do it in Hoary but seems to on Feisty.
<bronson> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7200  @ 2.53GHz, non-free nvidia drivers, 2GB ram.
<bronson> CPU never goes above 30%, even when the video freezes.
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting
<tgm4883_laptop> I haven't seen that issue myself, but I don't use the built in volume
<tgm4883_laptop> what happens if you just hit "i" during playback for info?
<bronson> I'll try, brb
<bronson> Wow, that was a good call.
<bronson> It goes fast when I use the keyboard.
<bronson> It's only slow when I use the remote.
<tgm4883_laptop> the volume too?
<bronson> yep
<bronson> I didn't think to try using the keyboard.
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting
<tgm4883_laptop> what receiver?
<bronson> Hauppauge HVR-950q, USB-connected.
<bronson> Remote is USB too.
<tgm4883_laptop> strange
<tgm4883_laptop> lirc issue then i guess
<bronson> sounds like it.
<bronson> Guess I'll have to fiddle with it more.
<bronson> It appears to be a bad interaction between Mythtv and LIRC.
<bronson> Maybe my remote is hitting Myth with too many consecutive keypresses?
<bronson> too quickly?
<tgm4883_laptop> bronson: where did you get your lircrc from?
<bronson> I'm pretty sure I had Mythbuntu generate it.
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> can you pastebin it?
<bronson> Yep, it is.
<bronson> sure
<tgm4883_laptop> and what remote is it?
<bronson> It's an MCEUSB2
<bronson> Repeat is 0 for each entry...  should it be 3?
<tgm4883_laptop> mine's 0
<tgm4883_laptop> for my MCEUSB2
<bronson> that shouldn't be a problem then.
<bronson> http://pastie.org/269434
<bronson> Sorry for the delay, I had to install xclip.  :)
<tgm4883_laptop> did you edit this by hand at all?
<bronson> I just added the Back entry at the very end.
<tgm4883_laptop> I really doubt this is the problem, but you might need an extra blank line at the end of the file
<tgm4883_laptop> looks fine though
<tgm4883_laptop> some things are picky about those end lines being blank
<bronson> That's really strange then.
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, lmao
<tgm4883_laptop> nice try ;)
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, comn now unban me
<foxbuntu> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> I would
<tgm4883_laptop> but I can't
<foxbuntu> sure you can
<tgm4883_laptop> working on it
<foxbuntu>  so what put it over the top where you figure out who I was?
<tgm4883_laptop> when you quit and rejoined as a different name
<tgm4883_laptop> and really, the Administrator user?
<tgm4883_laptop> whats that?  an XP machine?
<foxbuntu> its a laptop i "borrowed" from my office until I get my new laptop
<tgm4883_laptop> sure
<foxbuntu> my Ubuntu laptop is dead
<foxbuntu> for real now
<bronson> How do I skip commercials?  My Myth-generated lirc file doesn't provide an End key.
<bronson> (assuming the flagging went OK, which it normally doesn't)
<tgm4883_laptop> bronson: the skip button?
<foxbuntu> right arrow skips forward 30 secs
<foxbuntu> or the skip button
<foxbuntu> or FFWD
<bronson> haha, right.
<bronson> but, "The End or Z key (by default) jump to the next commercial break marker."
<bronson> I guess you guys don't bother with comm flagging?
<foxbuntu> bronson, skip on the remote usually is mapped to Z
<foxbuntu>  is what I was trying to explain
<bronson> oh, that makes sense.
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, wth??! you add a perm ban?
<bronson> So that's asymmetric.
<bronson> Skip to go forward, Home to go back.
<foxbuntu> depends on the the remote...I have no idea what remote you have and how it was treated by my mappings
<bronson> MCEUSB2, mythbuntu-provided mappings
<foxbuntu> well then on the remote, use the skip buttons, like the DVD chapter skip buttons
<foxbuntu> bronson, I say my mappings because I wrote the dictionary that generates the auto generated mappings
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, comn!
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu: yea so, i can't unban you
<tgm4883_laptop> it's not letting me
<foxbuntu> why?
 * tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll keep digging into it
<foxbuntu> did you permantly do it
<tgm4883_laptop> I blame Kubuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> no, i can reverse any ban
<foxbuntu> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> just let me grab the cs script
<foxbuntu> be back in a sec...I need to go start my server up
<bronson> groovy, it seems to work.
<foxbuntu> bronson, it better :) I have that remote
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, why are you using KDE4 now?
<MythbuntuGuest57> tgm4883_laptop: I need advice for setting up my playback profile pls
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest57, you will need to provide specs and setup of your machine to make any suggestions for that
<bronson> foxbuntu, well, thanks for the bindings.  :)
<foxbuntu> bronson, no problem, I always hated  setting that up by hand ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu: yep
<tgm4883_laptop> let me restart
<bronson> Is there any way to get an overview of where Mythtv found the commercial breaks?
<foxbuntu> bronson, nope
<MythbuntuGuest57> foxbuntu: system specs: geniune intel : cpu family: 15.. Intel Celeron CPU 3.06 GHZ, cache 256 kb, fpu: yes, fpu extn: yes, cpuid leve 5
<MythbuntuGuest57> ATI pro 256 AGP card tv out
<MythbuntuGuest57> 1 GB ram
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest57, is it a frontend/backend system?
<MythbuntuGuest57> its a back + front end primary system
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest57, are you using Open Source or Closed Source Video Drivers?
<MythbuntuGuest57> I used ATI setip with hardy guide to do it
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest57, pretty safe to say, you need to use the CPU-- / Slim playback profile
<foxbuntu> also, Setup the Guide to use the ECO (Low CPU) profile
<foxbuntu> set Userjobs in the Backend Setup to use Low CPU and no more than 2 jobs at a time
<MythbuntuGuest57> I changed Current video playback profile to Slim
<foxbuntu> Use MCC to enable the MySQL Tweaks, Daily Defrag, and Daily DB Optimization
<MythbuntuGuest57> rest I donno what to do
<foxbuntu> at the menu level you found the Playback profile there is a Menu "Program Guide" I think the first page has the setting for the Guide Style
<foxbuntu> Set that to ECO
<foxbuntu> Exit the frontend and run MythTV Backend Setup from the mneu --or-- run mythtv-setup from the terminal
<MythbuntuGuest57> ok
<foxbuntu> In gernal settings in the backend you can change the user jobs settings as I previously mentioned
<foxbuntu> from the Frontend in Setup > Setup  > Mythbuntu you will open MCC (mythbuntu-control-centre) In advanced options you will find the settings I previously mentioned
<MythbuntuGuest57> I did that
<MythbuntuGuest57> still video playback is choppy
<MythbuntuGuest57> it gets struck
<MythbuntuGuest57> I played a divx video & it was fine
<MythbuntuGuest57> just TV stuff is struck
<foxbuntu> HD or SD?
<MythbuntuGuest57> sd
<foxbuntu> what is your tuner?
<MythbuntuGuest57> Hauppauge HVR 1600
<foxbuntu> SD is working for you on that?
<MythbuntuGuest57> the thumbnai of recording shows the video recorded properly
<MythbuntuGuest57> yes it is
<foxbuntu> hmm intresting
<foxbuntu> ok well anyways
<foxbuntu> how is livetv?
<foxbuntu> same as recorded?
<MythbuntuGuest57> livetv is struck too
<MythbuntuGuest57> yeah
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, you should be good now
<foxbuntu> try switching to CPU-- then
<MythbuntuGuest57> I guess it was in CPU -- earlier .. lemme try again
<MythbuntuGuest57> no change .. still struck
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest57, are you up-to-date on Mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest57> its 8.04 I just installed it as I am building this new
<foxbuntu> try to update
<MythbuntuGuest57> I did update ..
<foxbuntu> from terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<foxbuntu> are you sure this is analog video?
<foxbuntu> because if dvix works this should
<MythbuntuGuest57> I just updated as u said.. still struck.. it is analog .. I connected my cox settop cable out put to analog tuner input
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> try exiting the frontend and do this from terminal
<foxbuntu> cat /dev/video0 > test.mpg
<foxbuntu> it should just sit there, let it for 10 seconds or so and hit ctrl+c to kill it
<foxbuntu> then: mplayer test.mpg
<foxbuntu> see if its still having the issue there
<MythbuntuGuest57> I did .. it said no video
<foxbuntu> no video?
<MythbuntuGuest57> starting playback cannot sync mad frame.9
<foxbuntu> hmm
<MythbuntuGuest57> exiting end of file after 12 secs
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest57, Im thinking...just kind of busy
<MythbuntuGuest57> ok
<bronson> Is there any way to get mythtv's lcdproc to show tuner status?
<bronson> Or upcoming recordings?
<MythbuntuGuest57> foxbuntu: I opened the saved test.mpg in VLC & it played fine
<bronson> I get this from my frontend: lcddevice: received bad no. of arguments in CONNECTED response from LCDServer
<bronson> Question for you guys and your working mceusb2 remotes...
<bronson> When you run irw and hold a button down, does the count increase monotonically?
<bronson> Mine keeps restarting.
<bronson> 0,0,1,2,0,1,0,0,1,2,3,0 etc.
<bronson> I would expect it to go 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7 etc
<bronson> for as long as I hold down the button.
<fibble> Does anybody here use Hauppauge Nova-S PCI cards with Mythbuntu successfully?
<fibble> I cant get a channel scan in Myth-setup or an import of a channels.conf from a command line scan to work at all.
<mdkaneda55> anyone in here know about the DViCO FusionHDTV 5 RT Gold MCE Remote? seems to be "working" without lircd, only up, down, left, right, and #'s.. the "start" key is mapped to "enter" and thats it... since lirc isn't controlling it, changing lircd doesn't let  me map it correctly.. whats goin on?
<mdkaneda55> i'll keep looking around the web for info.. but its the dvico MCE remote w/ the 2.5mm plug receiver (plugs into the adapter plugged into the card, not the USB one that mythbuntu has preset options for)
<mdkaneda55> just confusing that it's not working in lirc but somehow is mapped for keys.. just not the right ones (and not all of 'em)..
<neopsyche> hi .. is it possible to use myth tv for a tv schedule for playout of content for TV station?
<mdkaneda55> exit
<laga> neopsyche: do you want scheduled playback=
<neopsyche> Yes Please ! :-D
<neopsyche> (with a gui preferably.)
<laga> neopsyche: i wouldn't use mythtv for that. it's a DVR app ;)
<neopsyche> yes i know
<neopsyche> any other ideas?
<laga> i'd probably use mplayer.. or kaffeine with a playlist or something like that
<neopsyche> I want to use VLC.. but need to figure out how to setup a schedule of files to play for 7 days at a time .. at specific times.
<laga> cron? ;)
<jphillip> HD tuner on woot today, not sure about support
<bronson> jphillip, $90??  Ouch, I thought Woot was supposed to have good deals.
<bronson> Amazon has the HVR-950 for $70-something.
<jphillip> its a launch item, brand new
<jphillip> also leads me to think it will play well
<bronson> ah.
<bronson> Hope so.
<bronson> Other than the nice size, though, I don't see anything that looks particularly impressive.
<jphillip> errr wont play well with linux
<jphillip> stupid fingers type what I think
<bronson> that makes more sense.  :)
<gregL> ! faac
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about faac
<gregL> !aac
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about aac
<laga> !omgbbq
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about omgbbq
<jphillip> what you looking for gregL ?
<jphillip> !help | gregL
<jphillip> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
 * jphillip adds note that piping help didn't work
<gregL> jphillip, just trying to get audio from my hdpvr...I can cat it and the video is great but no audio...
<jphillip> IIRC there is a hidden aac option when compiling mythtv, and I believe it is on in mythbuntu (for the weekly builds at least)
<laga> gregL: i think iamlindoro or directhex know something about that
<gregL> laga: Yes iamlindoro is most likly the person to talk to about it...thanks
<laga> also, if you can figure out a viable fix for intrepid (if needed), it'd be much appreciated
<laga> figuring out workarounds are no good if none of it ends up in the bug tracker ;)
<gregL> I downloaded intrepid 2 times and both times i couldn't get it to boot..I even burned it at 1x...
<jphillip> gregL there are some problems with the current discs
<bronson> Can anyone with a remote (preferably mceusb2) run IRW and tell me what it gives you when you hold down a button?
<bronson> Does the second column just count upward monotonically?
<gregL> jphillip, ah ok didn't know that.thanks
<bronson> Mine restarts after 1-3, never makes it past 6.
<bronson> wondering if that's why pushing a button on the remote brings Myth to its knees...
<tgm4883_laptop> bronson, mine counts up in hex
<bronson> ya, mine too.
<bronson> tgm4883_laptop, yours counts upward as long as you hold down the button?
<jphillip> that all depends on your remote/receiver I think
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<jphillip> I believe my MCE will count up to 6 or so, but my faked hauppauge setup only ever hits 2 (and kinda runs like crap)
<jphillip> mainly cause the phillips universal remote doesn't repeat well and is slow
<tgm4883_laptop> I finally stoped it when it reached 3e
<bronson> well, that's good to know.
<bronson> tgm4883_laptop, what remote do you have?
<tgm4883_laptop> mceusb2
<bronson> Maybe this Keyspan is a piece o crap.
<bronson> Mine is mceusb2 too.
<jphillip> there are different mceusb2's
<jphillip> by different manufacturers and so on
<bronson> jphillip, yours doesn't count very high either?  Does it drive Myth OK?
<bronson> When I push a button (say volup), Myth stutters and chokes for 1/2sec to a second.
<jphillip> bronson I'm going off of memory not there right now
<bronson> When I push it on the keyboard, everything works as it should.
<jphillip> there are some settings in the lirc config that have to do with repeating buttons and so on, perhaps you can irrecord a new config and see if that helps
<bronson> tgm4883_laptop, what brand/model do you have?
<bronson> jphillip, tried that.
<bronson> irrecord config was even a little worse!
<bronson> Also monkeyed with repeat and gap.
<jphillip> odds are its the remote and how often it sends then
<tgm4883_laptop> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MCE_Remote
<tgm4883_laptop> 3rd from the left
 * jphillip has the same one, its quite nice
<bronson> That's what I'm afraid of.  And I was so excited to use an RF remote.  :(
<jphillip> bronson that remote can be had from newegg for $20-30
<jphillip> comes with a IR receiber/blaster too
<jphillip> I'd love to replace that universal one I have with another, but my wife likes the single remote
<jphillip> and I'm too cheap to get a harmony
<jphillip> formatc:
<jphillip> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyId=21EABB90-958F-4B64-B5F1-73D0A413C8EF&displaylang=en
<jphillip> woops, heh
<bronson> This is my remote: http://www.amazon.com/Keyspan-ER-V2-Remote-Windows-Vista/dp/B000S69336/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1221060026&sr=8-2
<Aquahallic> afternoon folks
<Aquahallic> is there somewhere in mythfrontend that I can set it to mount a nfs share when it opens?
<MythbuntuGuest99> hi
<MythbuntuGuest99> need advice on playback settings pls
<superm1> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<superm1> !hi | MythbuntuGuest99
<Zinn> MythbuntuGuest99: Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<MythbuntuGuest99> hi.. yes i need advice with my playback settings
<MythbuntuGuest99> it freezes
<MythbuntuGuest99> when i open the saved .mpg file with VLC it plays well
<superm1> generally try changing the playback settings to be in the "slim" profile
<superm1> and you may have some more luck
<superm1> the default profile is too much for a lot of systems
<MythbuntuGuest99> I did changeto slim it did not help
<MythbuntuGuest99> CPU -- did not help
<superm1> are these HD recordings?
<MythbuntuGuest99> no just SD
<superm1> are you on the proprietary graphics driver for your card?
<MythbuntuGuest99> yes, I have the ATI driver
<superm1> ah okay.  well the next thing you can try then is updating to the latest version of that driver (there is a newer one than the one in the repos)
<superm1> you can grab it from AMD's website and build it using ./driver-name --buildandinstallpkg
<MythbuntuGuest99> I just installed the driver
<superm1> clarify that statement, and rebooted i presume?
<MythbuntuGuest99> yes.. when I play the same video using VLC player or any divx with VLC player i plays fine
<superm1> right, I understand that.  so when it's freezing in myth does your system freeze hard, or just skip a bunch?
<MythbuntuGuest99> just the tv displ freezes .. if I press 'Esc' key it comes back to mythtv menu
<superm1> okay so not a hard system freeze
<MythbuntuGuest99> yes not a hard system freeze
<superm1> if you try running mythfrontend from a terminal, you might get some more useful debugging information in that terminal
<MythbuntuGuest99> how do I do that
<superm1> close mythfrontend, click the applications menu and pick terminal
<superm1> type
<superm1> mythfrontend
<superm1> and then try to use the app
<superm1> when it freezes up, alt-tab over and look for some hopefully more useful information
<superm1> you can put that info ina pastebin
<superm1> !pastebin | MythbuntuGuest99
<Zinn> MythbuntuGuest99: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<MythbuntuGuest99> ok thanks will try that .. appreciate ur help .. have to log out now
<Aquahallic> when you scan for movies.. what's the table in mythconverg where it keeps those entries?
<sabhain> ugghhh .. anyone solve the samba mount from fstab problem after upgrading to hardy?  (error 22, invalid parameter)?
<tgm4883_laptop> Aquahallic, mythvideo?
<Aquahallic> tgm4883_laptop: I found them...:)
<Aquahallic> they moved it in .21...
<dupondje> when I start Livetv, my volume is always dropping to around ~70%
<dupondje> while when i'm @ gnome desktop, its 100%
<dupondje> any id ?
<dupondje> how can I make its 100% in mythtv also
<gregL> There's a spot in the frontend set up to turn up the audio...
<gregL> 70% is default
<jphillip> dupondje setup>general 3rd page
<dupondje> thx :)
<jphillip> np
<dupondje> lotsa settings :p
<tgm4883_laptop> !mythtv volume
<Zinn> The default volume for MythTV is 70%.  You can change this setting in the frontend setup by going to Utilities / Setup > Setup > General.  Page 3 will contain the settings for Master Mixer Volume and PCM Mixer Volume.
<bronson> jphillip, tgm4883_laptop: I solved my remote problems.
<bronson> It works a champ now.
<bronson> Fixed the OSD issues too...  and you're never going to believe how.
<bobbob1016> How can I get a command to run after each reboot?  I don't see the sessions thing as I have under Ubuntu.
<bronson> bobbob1016, you can throw it in /etc/rc.local
<bobbob1016> bronson, Ok, will do.  Thanks.
<tgm4883_laptop> bronson, how?
<bronson> pulled an unused USB PCI card out of my machine.
<bobbob1016> Getting 1080p to playback isn't fun when you have a P4...  trying to overclock my videocard, and they say to run a command each boot since the nvidia-settings don't seem to stay after a reboot...
<bronson> Just a 4-port NEC hub.  Nothing special.
<bronson> Nothing plugged into it!
<tgm4883_laptop> that will teach you to have unused ports ;)
<bronson> Nothing in the logs.  No reason to pull it really, other than my new mobo has 8 USB ports.
<bronson> NO KIDDING
<tgm4883_laptop> I wonder if it's bad?
<bronson> It's already in the garbage.  :)
<bronson> No idea, but I learned long ago that it's never worth wrestling with a $40 part.  :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-09-11
<MythbuntuGuest08> ls
<MythbuntuGuest08> lol
<MythbuntuGuest08> hi all
<MythbuntuGuest08> need advice for playback settings pls
<MythbuntuGuest08> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d372119f7
<MythbuntuGuest08> ?
<MythbuntuGuest08> hi
<MythbuntuGuest08> anyone listening ?
<Asa_A> yes
<MythbuntuGuest08> need advice for playback setting pls
<MythbuntuGuest08> Asa_A: can u help pls
<Asa_A> 'k, whats your question?
<Asa_A> or problem
<MythbuntuGuest08> the video play is freezing
<MythbuntuGuest08> live tv or recorded ones
<MythbuntuGuest08> if I open the saved .mpd in VLC .. its fine
<Asa_A> is vlc still fine if you play in fullscreen?
<MythbuntuGuest08> yes it is fine
<Asa_A> does it just play for a few seconds then stop?
<MythbuntuGuest08> which one u mean .. tv or the VLC
<MythbuntuGuest08> tv does not play .. VLC plays fine ..
<Asa_A> so mythtv doesn't even start the videos?
<MythbuntuGuest08> it does just freezes ast first frame
<MythbuntuGuest08> or max 2 -3 frames
<Asa_A> I don't know what else to suggest. my guess would be that some of your hardware isn't fast enough, except that vlc plays fine
<MythbuntuGuest08> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d372119f7
<MythbuntuGuest08> logs r there
<MythbuntuGuest08> can anything be made out of that ?
<Asa_A> its an audio problem. Do you know what buffer underrun means?
<MythbuntuGuest08> I am sorry I am a newbie
<MythbuntuGuest08> I donno much
<Asa_A> np, I don't know exactly whats causing it but I can try to explain whats happening.
<MythbuntuGuest08> ok pls do
<Asa_A> your sound card uses a buffer, its like a line at the bank. First person in line is the first person out. your sound card needs to have something in the buffer the whole time, but your sound card is processing faster than mythtv can fill the buffer. The underrun means that the line is empty, so your sound card has to stop and wait for mythtv to sends more audio.
<MythbuntuGuest08> ok why is the video getting affected
<Asa_A> its probably trying to sync the audio and video, so if the audio stops, the video stops too
<MythbuntuGuest08> ok any idea what i CAN DO
<Asa_A> check Utilities/Setup > Setup > TV Settings > Playback
<Asa_A> do you have "Extra audio buffering" checked?
<MythbuntuGuest08> lemme check
<MythbuntuGuest08> yes it is checked
<MythbuntuGuest08> i unchked it & still no use
<Asa_A> check ﻿Utilities/Setup > Setup > TV Settings > Recording Profiles > Software Encoders > Live TV ... press Next until you get to the audio section. What is your sampling rate?
<Asa_A> it might need to be 44100 or 48000. I don't completely understand the sampling rate but I know i've had to change it before
<MythbuntuGuest08> bit rate 4500, maxbit rate 6000
<MythbuntuGuest08> sampling rate 48000
<MythbuntuGuest08> type layer II bit rate 384 kbps
<Asa_A> I don't have a bitrate option on my screen
<MythbuntuGuest08> I have a hardware encode donno if it makes a diff
<Asa_A> I think it does, under ﻿Utilities/Setup > Setup > TV Settings > Recording Profiles what options do you have? I have "Software Encoders (v4l based)" and :Transcoders:
<MythbuntuGuest08> MPEG-2 Encoders, Hardware DVB Encoders, Transcoders
<Asa_A> i'm not sure what else to try right now.
<MythbuntuGuest08> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m4a9696bf
<MythbuntuGuest08> pls see that it has more details
<Asa_A> "Falling back to X11 video output over a network socket." Are you running mythtv from a remote computer, or running it as a different user on the same computer?
<MythbuntuGuest08> I am running in same computer
<MythbuntuGuest08> whats the default user ?
<Asa_A> I think if you're using mythbuntu, the default user is named mythtv. I was just wondering if you were just running mythfrontend or running something like "sudo -u mythtv mythfrontend"
<MythbuntuGuest08> just running mythfrontend
<Asa_A> I don't know why it would fall back to running the video over the network. I still think the primary problem is the audio though, but the video seemed odd
<Asa_A> "AudioOutput Warning: Mixer attach error -2: No such file or directory Check Mixer Name in Setup: '/dev/mixer'" <- this looks like a potential problem too... i'm looking for where /dev/mixer comes from
<MythbuntuGuest08> ok..
<Asa_A> from a terminal run "ls -l /dev/mixer*"
<Asa_A> I have /dev/mixer and /dev/mixer1
<MythbuntuGuest08> i have /dev/mixer
<Asa_A> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 14,  0 2008-08-31 21:23 /dev/mixer <- does it look like this?
<MythbuntuGuest08> yes
<Asa_A> does the command "groups" show that you're in the audio group?
<MythbuntuGuest08> yes
<Asa_A> i'm out of ideas at the moment :(
<MythbuntuGuest08> thx appreciate ur help
<JDStone> isn't there some way to make MythTV transcode (is that the correct term?) recordings so they aren't so large in file size?
<Asa_A> I think it kind of depends on what format you're recording in. transcoding is when it converts your file from one format to another or I think you can transcode to the same format to cut commercials (which doesn't save much)
<Asa_A> Do you know what format you're currently using?
<Asa_A> ﻿Utilities/Setup > Setup > TV Settings > Recording Profiles > ? (I've got "Software Encoders, but if you have a hardware encoder it'll be different) > Next > Next
<JDStone> I'm not using the mythfrontend
<JDStone> can I make these changes from mythweb?
<Asa_A> I don't think so
<JDStone> but don't the settings in mythfrontend only apply when using mythfrontend?
<JDStone> that's where those settings are located
<JDStone> the ones you noted above
<Asa_A> yea, that logic makes sense, but they're in the frontend even though they control how the program is recorded.
<Asa_A> do you not have a monitor connected to the backend or something?
<planeracer> hi
<Asa_A> hello
<planeracer> someone can help me scanner?
<planeracer> channel scanner
<JDStone> Asa_A: yes, I do
<JDStone> I just took a look at those settings
<JDStone> I have the PVR 250
<Asa_A> what codec does it say in mythfrontend? under live or default
<JDStone> MPEG-2
<JDStone> PVR x50, 500
<JDStone> actually, let me check one more time
<JDStone> Under Recording Profiles, I have:
<JDStone> MPEG-2 Encoders (PVR-x50, PVR-500)
<JDStone> Transcoders
<JDStone> and
<JDStone> (Create new profile group)
<JDStone> If I go to: MPEG-2 Encoders (PVR-x50, PVR-500)
<JDStone> the codec for default is MPEG-2 Hardware encoder
<JDStone> and I no other choices
<JDStone> with for Live
<JDStone> also
<Asa_A> you have a hardware encoder in your card, so are there any other options for codecs?
<JDStone> nope, that's the only codec I can choose
<JDStone> Is there a way to get more codecs?
<Asa_A> I think you don't have other options because its a chip on your TV tuner that creates the file
<Asa_A> you can transcode them into another format after they shows record though
<JDStone> crap
<JDStone> oh
<JDStone> if I do that
<JDStone> will it delete the original file and replace it with the transcoded one?
<Asa_A> btw, doing that kind of defeats th point of having a hardware tuner
<JDStone> how so?
<Asa_A> I think theres a setting to determine that. I've come across it before but I don't remember exactly where it is or what the default is
<JDStone> the files are too big
<JDStone> which is why I want to transcode them
<JDStone> I suppose I could lower the MPEG-2 Hardware encoder bitrate, huh?
<Asa_A> I don't have a hardware tuner, so I get a raw stream and my computer has to encode them. it requires a much faster processor.
<JDStone> ahh
<Asa_A> are you running on a low-end system?
<JDStone> no, it's a Athlon 64 X2
<JDStone> 2800+ I believe
<Asa_A> then its probably not a problem for you
<JDStone> 1 GB ram
<JDStone> yeah
<Asa_A> you might consider adding more ram but it'll probably work as-is
<JDStone> well, I just tried to transcode an already recorded show through mythweb and I receive "exit status 255, job status was 'Errored'"
<JDStone> what does that mean ^?
<Asa_A> I think it means that its trying to use the "mythtranscode" command, but it didn't work. I'm not sure how to find out what the exact command is so you can run it and see if theres any more output from it
<JDStone> hmm, alright.  Thanks for your help Asa_A, i really appreciate it
<Asa_A> *mythtranscode requires passing several parameters
<JDStone> I'm going to mess around with it at some other time when I have time
<Asa_A> 'k, good luck
<JDStone> but shouldn't there be a default set of parameters for mythtranscode?
<Asa_A> "mythtranscode --help" will show you want it accepts, when I run it without any parameters it says "Must specify -i OR -c AND -s options!"
<JDStone> alright, thanks again
<Asa_A> np
<JDStone> Asa_A: alright, I'm looking at the log of the mythbackend and it says:
<JDStone> Transcode: Using autodetect profile: MPEG2
<JDStone> No Video Information found!
<JDStone> Please ensure that recording profiles for the transcoder are set
<JDStone> I thought I did that
<Asa_A> JDStone: how much storage do your shows take? I think my shows tend to be about .75GB an hour
<Asa_A> *using mpeg-4 encoding
<JDStone> about a gig per hour
<JDStone> I think I've figured out how to configure this thing
<JDStone> i'm going to bed
<JDStone> thanks Asa_A
<MythbuntuGuest11> Hi, I just installed mythbuntu Im a total noob at linux sorry, my card is a compro dvt 300 it picks up the card but when I try to scan for channels it cant connect to the card. Any ideas? cheers
<datadevil> hi
<datadevil> I have problems changing channels using a mythbuntu backend server, and a laptop frontend running ubuntu with mythfrontend
<tgm4883_laptop> !starters
<Zinn> To get help we will need some info.  Please look at the log files located in /var/log/mythtv/  Also be sure to tell us of any error messages.  You may need to start the offending program from the command line in order to see what is going on.  Please pastebin these logs at http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com
<tgm4883_laptop> datadevil, we are going to need your backend log
<datadevil> tgm4883_laptop: added problem, tried to re-setup the channels etc, and now the frontend has this;
<datadevil> The symptom of this is that regardless of what channel you select (using up, down, or typing in a number), the video source doesn’t actually change, but the OSD will. Re-run mythtv-setup as root and delete your cards/tuners. Then exit, and re-run mythtv-setup and add your tuner/card(s) as the mythtv user.
<datadevil> eh sorry
<datadevil> 2008-09-11 21:26:04.606 TV Error: StartRecorder() -- timed out waiting for recorder to start
<datadevil> that
<datadevil> also need backend logs for that?
<tgm4883_laptop> datadevil, no, we need your whole /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<tgm4883_laptop> it's for troubleshooting
<datadevil> k
<datadevil> sure
<datadevil> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m27d0f65a
<datadevil> problem seems worse then before; at least the output was working, now I screwed up something else it seems
<tgm4883_laptop> is there a frontend on your backend machine?
<tgm4883_laptop> datadevil, and what tuner do you have?
<datadevil> tgm4883_laptop: yes, and i have a pvr150
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> datadevil, i'm assuming that you have issues using your frontend that is on your backend also?
<datadevil> tgm4883_laptop: had other problems with that at first, the image wouldnt refresh, and as I want to use the one on the laptop only and that did work apart from channel changing I didn't test it now anymore
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> whats hooked up to the pvr-150?
<tgm4883_laptop> a cable, or a cablebox?
<datadevil> cable
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, lets work on the backend first then
<tgm4883_laptop> we'll get that working, then move to the frontend
<tgm4883_laptop> datadevil, what do you use for a guide data provider?
<datadevil> tgm4883_laptop: nothing
<tgm4883_laptop> you didn't make a data source, or you made a data source with nothing?
<datadevil> ehhh..checking
<tgm4883_laptop> and what command are you using to get into mythtv-setup?  sudo mythtv-setup or just mythtv-setup?
<datadevil> tgm4883_laptop: i'm using the ubuntu menu for it now
<datadevil> but I also did use both versions on the command line
<datadevil> i might be better off resetting everything to 0 I get the feeling
<tgm4883_laptop> yea you don't want to use sudo to run mythtv-setup
<tgm4883_laptop> we are going to need to resetup your tuners, as I feel thats probably one of the issues
<tgm4883_laptop> go ahead back into mythtv-setup, and delete your tuners, your data source
<datadevil> yeah, what I did as I found a page hinting to that was delete them using sudo mythtv-setup, and then run it without sudo
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, let me know when those are deleted
<tgm4883_laptop> then we can start re-adding them
<datadevil> ok, so delete using sudo or doesnt that matter?
<tgm4883_laptop> use sudo to delete them, because I think thats how you added them
<tgm4883_laptop> but don't use sudo for that in the future
<datadevil> yep
<datadevil> tgm4883_laptop: originally I think I only ran it through the menu though, but doesn't hurt to try this
<datadevil> k, done
<datadevil> restarted the setup now
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> actually, we might have to delete the channels too
<tgm4883_laptop> but you can do that from here too
<datadevil> k
<datadevil> I deleted everything under video sources already, should suffice?.
<datadevil> no channels anymore it seems
<tgm4883_laptop> datadevil, what about like in step 5 or 6
<tgm4883_laptop> the should be channels in ther
<tgm4883_laptop> although they might have been deleted when you deleted the source
<datadevil> think so yeah
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> so lets go into step 1 and add the tuner
<tgm4883_laptop> is this a single tuner system?
<datadevil> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> then add it as a PVR-XXX hardware encoder card
<datadevil> it says analog v4l card
<datadevil> in card type
<tgm4883_laptop> change it
<datadevil> and probed info is pvr150
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> you should be able to hit left or right and change the card type
<datadevil> ok, that was the thing that probably did right the first time, and did wrong the second when attempting to fix the channel not changing problem
<datadevil> changed it
<datadevil> next?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep, that would have been a major problem
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, so now it's a PVR hardware encoder?
<datadevil> that explains the problem in the backend log about the codecs i guess
<datadevil> yeah
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<datadevil> k, I have to go make the baby boy a bottle, bb in 10, is that ok?
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
 * tgm4883_laptop goes to grab some lunch
<datadevil> back
<tgm4883_laptop> bah
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm going to give you some instructions, and then get some lunch
<datadevil> ok, nice these timezones :-P
<datadevil> nearly bed time for me :-P
<tgm4883_laptop> step 2 is video sources, we need to add one that is for none
<tgm4883_laptop> err, I guess thats step 3 on the menu
<tgm4883_laptop> so step 4 is connecting that video source to your tuner card
<tgm4883_laptop> I believe step 4 is also when you scan for channels
<tgm4883_laptop> step 5 isn't needed here, and step 6 (storage groups) should already be done from your last setup
<datadevil> ok, no grabber, and frequency europe-west for me
<datadevil> scanning for channels now
<datadevil> done with that now
<datadevil> anything else?
<tgm4883_laptop> nope, that will probably be goo
<tgm4883_laptop> good
<tgm4883_laptop> just exit that and fire up the frontend on your backend and see if it works
<datadevil> yeah, shows tv again, but still no switching of channels; it says it switches in the overlay stuff but it doesn't
<datadevil> so we're at least back to some partially working system
<tgm4883_laptop> is this on the backend/frontend or the remote frontend?
<datadevil> remote
<tgm4883_laptop> I need you to pastebin your whole /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log file again
<tgm4883_laptop> so we can see what changed
<datadevil> k
<datadevil> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m3ffe61a , pasted from a certain point I thought was interesting
<datadevil> tgm4883_laptop: anything interesting inthere?
<tgm4883_laptop> can you pastebin the whole thing?
<tgm4883_laptop> or at the very least, like the last 50 lines
<datadevil> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m4c17ced1
<datadevil> better I guess
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, lets try this
<tgm4883_laptop> first
<tgm4883_laptop> I'd like to clean out that log, then startup live tv, then try changeing the channel
<tgm4883_laptop> then pastebin that log again
<datadevil> ok
<datadevil> so stop the server I guess, how?
<datadevil> sudo /etc/init.d/mythbackend-stop ?
<tgm4883_laptop> no need to stop the server, unless you really want
<datadevil> k
<datadevil> did stop it, echo'd "" to log, restarted
<datadevil> now starting frontend
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> be sure to pastebin the whole thing again
<datadevil> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m66a518a7
<datadevil> complete
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> nothing jumping out at me
<tgm4883_laptop> you have an audio issue, but I doubt thats related
<datadevil> yeah, dont think so either
<datadevil> mmppff...
<datadevil> sucks
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> what are your channels numbered?
<tgm4883_laptop> like 2,3,4,5?
<tgm4883_laptop> or like 1001, 1002
<tgm4883_laptop> etc
<datadevil> in the frontend they are unknown25, unknown26 etc
<datadevil> I think the 25 and 26 are the frequencies
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> I think somewhere here lies the problem
<tgm4883_laptop> from your log
<tgm4883_laptop> 2008-09-11 22:16:18.397 Finished recording Unknown: channel 1022
<datadevil> according to mythweb its E22, E25, E26,  and then 22, 26,,28,29 etc.. in the column channum
<datadevil> mmm
<datadevil> so how to fix0r
<tgm4883_laptop> datadevil, there isn't an external channel changer that you set is there?
<datadevil> tgm4883_laptop: I did play around with itvt-tune at some point
<datadevil> tgm4883_laptop: to try and fix this, and maybe also a while back
<tgm4883_laptop> but did you set an external channel change script in mythtv-setup
<datadevil> no
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<datadevil> tgm4883_laptop: thanks so far, have to go to bed
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<datadevil> no last minute insights?
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry not a one
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll think about it though
<datadevil> thanks for your help though
<TazgodX> been a while since ive been in here, working a lot and buying new equiptment
<TazgodX> so back to a question i never really got an answer to 4+ months ago. how does Mythbuntu play with AT&T's U-Verse?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-09-12
<tgm4883_laptop> TazgodX, let me answer that with a question.  What is AT&T U-Verse?
<tgm4883_laptop> mikal, whats happening?
<mikal> Hi!
<mikal> Just catching up on email now
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<mikal> Its been a busy week
<tgm4883_laptop> did you see that patch I sent about the unsubscribed shows?
<mikal> No one seems to have mailed me about setting up another Australian mirror?
<mikal> Not yet, its in the email queue
<tgm4883_laptop> mikal, I thought you were checking on something about the mirror first?
<mikal> I did, and then I came back and said "let's do it"
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting
<tgm4883_laptop> i take it then it wasn't me who responded to that
<mikal> Yeah, I don't remember
<mikal> Is there someone I should be emailing about it?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> well actually
<TazgodX> haha
<tgm4883_laptop> all you need to do is setup rsync and give me a link
<TazgodX> tgm4883_laptop AT&T U-Verse is new TV service from AT&T
<tgm4883_laptop> TazgodX, I gathered that much
<tgm4883_laptop> do you have to have a cable box or what?
<mikal> Oh, so do I run a rsync client in a cron job? What are the connection details?
<tgm4883_laptop> frink_, ping
<tgm4883_laptop> mikal, i'll have to look those up
<mikal> Okie, or I am happy to send email if that's more appropriate
<tgm4883_laptop> mikal, join #ubuntu-mythtv-dev
<TazgodX> yeah, you have to have a cable box. its IPTV
<tgm4883_laptop> TazgodX, well then, it works just like any other cable box solution I would guess
<TazgodX> yeah but has any one been able to get the irblaster to work with the AT&T box?
<TazgodX> i couldn't get it to work, last i tried it
<ajhtiredwolf>  Hey I just got the windows media center remote control. It seems to be working in mythbuntu but was wondering if any of you know how to get it to work in regular ubuntu for other things ?
<planeracer> hi all
<planeracer> can anyone help me with channel scaner?
<MythbuntuGuest81> hi all
<MythbuntuGuest81> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m4a9696bf
<MythbuntuGuest81> need advice on that pls
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest81, it looks like you are missing a proprietary driver
<MythbuntuGuest81> hmm
<superm1> ajhtiredwolf, install lirc on ubuntu and pick the windows media center remote
<MythbuntuGuest81> which one
<superm1> ajhtiredwolf, you can use irxevent to map it to X keys
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest81, well that depends on your graphics card
<superm1> what kind of graphics card do you have?
<MythbuntuGuest81> I have ATI pro 256 MB AGP graphics card
<MythbuntuGuest81> the thing is I can play the recorded files well in my VLC player
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest81, okay so install the ati graphics driver and then enable it's video overlay
<MythbuntuGuest81> or any other Divx files in VLC
<superm1> if you already have it installed, you are just missing the video overlay setting
<MythbuntuGuest81> how do I enable video overlay
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest81, it's in aticonfig --help, i don't remember how offhand
<ajhtiredwolf> superm1, where could i find irxevent?
<superm1> its part of the lirc package
<ajhtiredwolf> irxevent --help doesnt return anything for me
<superm1> http://www.lirc.org/html/irxevent.html
<MythbuntuGuest24> superml: this is MythbuntuGuest81: pls look at http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d16452194
<superm1> you have to put stuff in your lircrc
<MythbuntuGuest24> it has my xorg.conf & the ati -- help stuff .. pls advice
<superm1> eg make file ~/.lirc/irxevent and modify ~/.lircrc to include it
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest24, so run "sudo aticonfig --ovt=Xv"
<superm1> and then restart X
<superm1> that should take care of it
<MythbuntuGuest24> is there a command 'restart X' ?
<MythbuntuGuest24> command not found
<Steven_M> hi all
<Steven_M> can mythubuntu run on xboxes?
<MythbuntuGuest81> superml: its better but now but video is still choppy after setting the videooverlay on
<MythbuntuGuest81> superml: any advise on playback settings pls ?
<MythbuntuGuest81> superml: its still the same status no change in display : http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m4a9696bf
<Steven_M> MythbuntuGuest81: have you got the right driver for your graphics card?
<MythbuntuGuest81> yes I did I have ATI card so I got the driver from http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<Steven_M> got to go to dinner now sorry
<MythbuntuGuest81> superml: any advise pls ..
<MythbuntuGuest81> superml: gtg now .. thanks for ur help .. appreciate it
<avlis> i guys, some one can give a help!
<avlis> hi guys, some one can give a help!
<laga_> !hi
<Zinn> Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<avlis> when i start the option liveTV, the image work right unless the sound, the only thing i can listen is a very loud sound!
<avlis> anyone had same problem???
<MythbuntuGuest36> does anyone have any pointers for getting better cover art for dvd's, i just loaded Episode III and also Army of Darkness and both covers looked like they were snapshots of a previously folded up poster
<MythbuntuGuest36> i have even manually entered the imdb number and it still pulls a random pictures
<datadevil> hi
<superm1> !hi
<Zinn> Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<superm1> sorry MythbuntuGuest36 no suggestions for helping that, other than manually doing it
<link589> hey
<link589> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<link589> !mythtv
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about mythtv
<MythbuntuGuest36> superml: how do you manually do it?  i would like to learn how
<link589> How do you connect directv to a mythbox?
<superm1> link589, you'll need to use svideo or composite generally
<superm1> and an ir blaster
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest36, you'll need to go through and download images, and then manually set coverart in mythvideo's manager
<superm1> !mythtv
<Zinn> MythTV is a free Unix application which turns a computer with the necessary hardware into a network streaming digital video recorder, a digital multimedia home entertainment system, or Home Theater Personal Computer. It can be considered as a free and open source alternative to Tivo or Windows Media Center.
<superm1> there we go :)
<link589> so its possible to use directv with myth then?
<superm1> yeah it is
<MythbuntuGuest36> when i am in mythvideos manager i cannot see anywhere to add the photos manually
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest36, you'll have to hit "m" for the menu i beleive
<superm1> believe
<link589> so i have the option of svideo or composite to the back of the tunner card?
<superm1> link589, that depends on your tuner card
<superm1> link589, any of the analog haupaugge cards do
<link589> yeah i have a haupaugge card
<link589> i also heard firewire is an option?
<superm1> not with direct tv
<link589> do they disable the firewire?
<MythbuntuGuest36> i hit m and i cannot see anywhere to set cover art
<superm1> link589, i don't know of any direct tv set that has firewire
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest36, hum, i don't have it in front of me, but i could have sworn there was some setting there
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest36, if it turns out there isn't, there's always manually prodding the mysql database...
<link589> do you know if digitalcable (timewarner) works the same way?
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest36, its the "information" button whatever it is "i" perhaps?
<superm1> link589, depends on your locale, in some areas you can get a bunch of channels off time warner via firewire
<superm1> some you can't
<superm1> where i currently live (texas), you can get a handful of channels (about 5), but that's it
<link589> hmm I wonder how many NY would get
<link589> I am trying to figure out my best option. I used to have regular cable through coax. However I moved and regular cable from the provider here is the same as digital cable, which is dumb.
<link589> same as in price
<MythbuntuGuest36> superml: it is a little more work to add my own coverart, but at least i can get my own art now
<foxbuntu> link589, thats because the cost to send it to your house is realitivly static and Cable Co's can charge whatever they want because they usually control their entire market area
<link589> what do you think my chances of the firewire port on the digital cable box working is?
<foxbuntu> coin flip
<foxbuntu> its different everywhere
<foxbuntu> you either need to find someone reporting if it works or not, or just try it out
<link589> i think i will call and ask...although they might not answer my question
<foxbuntu> link589, the port may work but the video may or may not be encrypted
<foxbuntu> thats the real issue
<foxbuntu> well Im outta here off to other things to do today
<freezeman> What DVB-C card works for Mythbuntu? It's just confusing to read the wiki about this!
<link589> why does my cable company have to have firewire with 5c enctyprtion
<superm1> most do :(
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, I think that was a philosophical question
<link589> :( now im stuck i dont know what to go with
<link589> directv or digital cable
<superm1> digital cable has the advantage that you can at least change channels via firewire
<link589> yeah and local channels i can record through firewire
<link589> would i be able to do firewire for channel changing and svideo or composite for everything else?
<superm1> link589, that's what i do myself now
<MythbuntuGuest21> can you run mythbuntu live disk on a computer that only has wifi wep ?
<superm1> link589, it's a shame i have to do it that way though since i've only got 4 or 5 digital channels i watch.  only 2 of them come through on firewire though
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest21, sure
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest21, as long as it's hardware is supported via the wifi drivers
<link589> superml thanks
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest21, if its say a broadcom b43 supported card, you would need firmware though
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest21, or if its ndiswrapper you'll need the windows driver
<superm1> no prob link589.
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, you can change channels via cable also with directv
<MythbuntuGuest36> still cannot set my own cover art for dvd's, can anyone help?
<link589> superml, are any of those unencrypted local channels in HD?
<MythbuntuGuest21> thanks will be back in a bit just finshing up dl'in the live cd to test out with my back end :) ...
<link589> MythbuntuGuest36, my guess is that your imdb script is broken
<link589> mine was once
<tgm4883_laptop> link589, that wouldn't effect setting your own dvd art
<link589> ahh, you can do that from mythweb
<MythbuntuGuest36> i get the cover art, i get the synopsis, however some of the covers are really obscure and poor quality.  I have downloaded my own and want to add them
<superm1> link589, yeah all the local hd's
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, via what type of cable?
<tgm4883_laptop> serial->usb
<link589> MythbuntuGuest36, put the movie posters you want in the poster directory
<link589> then in video manager click the video and edit the metadata you can set it from there
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, ah this i wasn't aware
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, http://www.patersontech.com/products/usbtvtranslator.aspx
<tgm4883_laptop> for instance
<tgm4883_laptop> thats how I change all of mine, is through a cable
<superm1> a wii bit pricey
<tgm4883_laptop> much more reliable
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, thats only one example
<tgm4883_laptop> you can get them much cheaper, or build your own
<MythbuntuGuest36> link589: i tried that and it will not change.
<link589> did you chmod them?
<link589> I had to do that one i set my own art one time
<MythbuntuGuest36> when i tried it with mythweb it says one request pending and does not change, but the original is now gone
<MythbuntuGuest36> i was using the video manager and edit metadata option, there was no place to chmod
<darthanubis> using intrepid
<link589> yeah i usually ssh into the box and chmod from there
<link589> laptop, how do you record from your directv box? I understand the usb serial cable
<darthanubis> no matter what I do I can't login into the database
<darthanubis> QMYSQL3: Unable to connect
<link589> mysql database?
<darthanubis> Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<darthanubis> I keep reconfiguiring myth-database
<darthanubis> thinking everything is good
<darthanubis> the backend is recording and everything
<darthanubis> transcoding is also failing
<darthanubis> mythweb works fine
<darthanubis> it is able to access the database
<darthanubis> entries are getting stored
<MythbuntuGuest36> should i not be able to do what i want from mythweb?
<link589> i was never able to do it through the web i always did it via terminal
<link589> do you want to reset your mysql password?
<darthanubis> might help
<MythbuntuGuest36> is there a walk through to do that through terminal?
<darthanubis> I've setup myth at least 50times
<darthanubis> never had this issue
<link589> you were trying to add a frontend?
<link589> I messed up my database stuff it took me 3hours to fix it i dont remember the exact fix
<link589> MythbuntuGuest36 i can help you do it through the terminal if you want
<MythbuntuGuest36> link589: that would be great
<link589> can you ssh into the box or do you have physical access?
<darthanubis> Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<darthanubis> why would access be denied
<darthanubis> I'm using the database passwd
<darthanubis> the user is part of the mythtv group
<darthanubis> it also flashes no upnp backends found
<link589> hmm weird
<superm1> darthanubis, look in ~/.mythtv/config.xml and ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<link589> are you using mythbuntu
<superm1> for inconsistencies
<darthanubis> link589, no
<darthanubis> superm1, they are consistent, same username group and password
<superm1> darthanubis, same as /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt?
<superm1> darthanubis, and there is a mythweb conf in /etc/mythtv you can compare it against too
<darthanubis> /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt does not have the password entry
<superm1> darthanubis, is this not ubuntu either?  that's built when the package is installed
<darthanubis> its ubuntu
<darthanubis> intrepid
<superm1> interesting
<superm1> sql is on the same box?
<darthanubis> yup
<darthanubis> at one point i had the frontend running and connected
<darthanubis> now I don't know why its not
<superm1> is the backend failing to start too?
<superm1> did you enter *anything* into the root password requests when you installed myth?
<superm1> or just keep defaults?
<darthanubis> frontend nor mythtv-setup will get past selecting the language and the second screen because it claims not to be able to login to the database
<superm1> can you log into the db manually then at least?
<darthanubis> I entered my root passwd
<darthanubis> once I did that once
<darthanubis> I did not again
<superm1> gah, that's probably threw things off
<darthanubis> because I did not change the root password
<superm1> when you use pristine packages
<superm1> the root password thing can mess things up pretty bad
<darthanubis> the backend is running though
<superm1> if you stop it and restart it, does it still run?
<darthanubis> hmmm
<darthanubis> yes
<superm1> if so, then you'll need to check /home/mythtv/.mythtv/mysql.txt and compare it to ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<superm1> and
<superm1> if so, then you'll need to check /home/mythtv/.mythtv/config.xml and compare it to ~/.mythtv/config.xml
<darthanubis> but transcoding fails, have not look into why as of yet though
<darthanubis> this is so strange
<darthanubis> I knew to check those
<darthanubis> thats the first thing I do from experience
<darthanubis> I did not know about /etc/mythtv though
<darthanubis> the backend is recording now
<superm1> well generally /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt should be symlinked all around the system
<superm1> so you shouldn't need to know about it
<darthanubis> now mythweb can't connect to the backend
<superm1> if you can reproduce the entire use case that caused this to happen in a bug, maybe we can isolate it to solve it
<superm1> eg run this in a vm with the exact same answers to questions when installed
<superm1> and record notes so that we can see where it breaks
<darthanubis> k
<wolf_> Im trying to get my remote to work in lirc with irxevent but cant find the real name of a few keys i want to bind, can i make the terminal record what im pressing and tell me what keys they are?
<superm1> eg like ircat?
<tgm4883_laptop> wolf_, irw?
<superm1> or irw
<wolf_> tgm4883_laptop, that records the remote keys
<superm1> it's one of those
<superm1> i think tgm4883_laptop is right
<superm1> irw
<superm1> oh real keys
<superm1> xev
<wolf_> that will display a key when i use the remote
<tgm4883_laptop> irw shows you what remote keys are pressed
<wolf_> hmm xev seems to display too much information, im not showing the key name
<superm1> it shows the key name in there though
<superm1>     state 0x10, keycode 64 (keysym 0xffe9, Alt_L), same_screen YES,
<tgm4883_laptop> wolf_, are you looking for something like
<wolf_> trying to find it
<tgm4883_laptop> 000000037ff07bf2 01 Home mceusb
<superm1> in that case, my keyname was ALT_L
<tgm4883_laptop> where Home is the remote key name
<wolf_> hmm
<wolf_> it does it when i do a reuglar key
<wolf_> but not when i do the key im wanting
<wolf_> there is a play button my my keyboard
<wolf_> that is what im trying to capture
<tgm4883_laptop> wolf_, looks like that button isn't configured
<tgm4883_laptop> you probably need to record it
<wolf_> it works fine
<wolf_> in all the programs i have
<superm1> if you are in gnome, you have to unbind it probably
<superm1> or record it outside gnome
<wolf_> http://pastebin.ca/1201367
<wolf_> tahts what im getting
<wolf_> i did d first
<wolf_> that shows up fine
<wolf_> then the one just below that is the Play button
<wolf_> mm
<wolf_> any ideas?
<tritium> What does file size "B" on the mythweb "Recorded Programs" page indicate?
<tritium> Shows it tried (and failed) to record give me messages similar to this one: "3071_20080912162600.mpg does not exist in any recognized storage group directories for this host." if I try to access them via mythweb.  And, of course, they don't play back on the frontend.
<tritium> Are there any logs to view to determine why mythtv is failing to record schedule programs?
<tgm4883_laptop> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/
<tritium> Thanks, tgm4883_laptop.
<tritium> Hmm, no clues in /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<tgm4883_laptop> pastebin it
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<tritium> OK, thanks
<tritium> tgm4883_laptop: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m4a600b6c
<tritium> Yes, the Oprah Winfrey show was for my wife.  Hence, the urgency to fix the problem.  ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> do other shows record?
<tritium> Yes.
<tritium> Comcast screws around with its customers.  Sometimes the HD ABC channel is available, and sometimes not, so I had her use the *non* default tuner, a DVB card, rather than the HDHomeRun.
<tritium> That's the only main difference from other recordings.
<tritium> Oh, the DVB card get OTA, while the HDHR is connected to cable.
<tritium> But, I can watch Live TV, including ABC with the dvb card, so I know it's getting that channel.
<tgm4883_laptop> isn't Oprah on NBC?
<tgm4883_laptop> I plead the 5th on why I know that
<tritium> No, ABC.
<tritium> Oh, I see that she successfully recorded Smallville last night using the dvb card.
<darthanubis> how do you guys get an accurate read on your core temps?
<tritium> darthanubis: I've never checked
<darthanubis> wow
<tritium> Wow what?
<MythbuntuGuest36> are there any places to find more skins for mythtv?  I was at cedia and there was a linux based media server that had a really cool interface.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-09-13
<link589> what was it called
<MythbuntuGuest36> Envive, i met the guys who developed it, but it is not open source.
<MythbuntuGuest36> http://www.enviveit.com/
<link589> interesting
<link589> boxee is open source
<link589> and elisa too
<balz> i added songs to mythmusic and then deleted them from the SMB share... how do i remove them from the mythmusic browser?
<MythbuntuGuest36> scan for music
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest36, skin != interface
<balz> really? that simple.... i'm so dumb sometimes
<MythbuntuGuest36> skin !
<MythbuntuGuest36> tgm4883: ?
<tgm4883_laptop> a skin, usually isn't thought of as the same thing as an interface
<tgm4883_laptop> a skin would be like a theme
<tgm4883_laptop> where as an interface, would be like a whole different program
<MythbuntuGuest36> oh, i meant skin.  not so much interface
<tgm4883_laptop> heh
<tgm4883_laptop> envive is a feminine hygene product in europe
<MythbuntuGuest36> that is hilarious, i will have to tell my buddy. he is friends with their CTO.
<MythbuntuGuest36> are there more skins available?
<tgm4883_laptop> well there are more themes available
<tgm4883_laptop> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Category:Themes
<tgm4883_laptop> there are also themes installable from mythbuntu-control-centre
<MythbuntuGuest36> ya i got the ones from control centre, i will check out the other, thank you
<MythbuntuGuest72> can anyone here help me find the configs i need to run a mythbuntu frontend off a live disk connectec on wifi ?
<MythbuntuGuest72> when i look at the setup on the backend it shows host as 127.0.0.1 and when i enter that and the password i get a can not find server
<MythbuntuGuest72> backend is connected by a lynksys router and the frontend i want to connect is connecting to the router with a linksys 8.11g card
<MythbuntuGuest72> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<Steven_M> hi all
<Steven_M> can mythbuntu run on an xbox?
<Steven_M> as a frontend that is?
<MythbuntuGuest13> yes xbox can from what i read .. google "xbox mythtv"
<tgm4883_laptop> Steven_M, Mythbuntu cannot, however you can run an run xbmc on an xbox
<tgm4883_laptop> and that has mythtv support built in if you run svn
<KD123456t1> Hi all, This may be more of a general Linux question, but I'm most interested in getting this working on Mythbuntu: I'm trying to get Mythbuntu 8.04 running with a Twinhan 1027 DVB-S card. I'm having difficulty getting the card drivers installed. There are drivers available on the Twinhan (Azurewave), but unfortunately they work with an older linux kernel only. I've attempted to modify the available v4l drivers by modifying the cx88-dv
<KD123456t1> b.c and cx88-cards.c files on linuxtv, and also using the tuner modules included with the Twinhan drivers, but still no joy. dmesg claims the card is autodetected upon reboot, but if I try to reload the module cx88-dvb.c, then I receive a mass of unknown symbol errors.  If anyone has any experience with getting 1027 working, or can point me in the right direction, your help would be appreciated!! Tx
<Asa_A> will Zinn respons if I ask for a refund on mythbuntu?
<Asa_A> !refund
<Zinn> For your refund, please pm me your SSN, your bank account number, your birthday, your mothers maiden name, the credit card number that you wish your refund to go back to, your dogs name, your neighbors kids favorite movie, and a twix bar
<tgm4883_laptop> why do you need a refund?
<Asa_A> I saw it on ﻿http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi and just wanted to know if these were triggered within sentences or required an !, and I thought it was funny
<Steven_M> tgm4883_laptop: sorry I was away from my computer.  how well does mythtv run through xbmc?
<jd153> Hi Guys, I have a WinTV-NOVA-S, a valid Dish Network CAM, a CAM Module, and an Ubuntu machiene. Would it be possiable to make this box into an IRD?
<tgm4883_laptop> Steven_M, it runs as good as the xbmc because that is the interface youa re actually using
<d1g1ta7> I've tried following the guide for mythbuntu on dvbn. However, after compiling the mythtv packages, I cannot log in to the MySQL database. Whether I log in as root or my username, with or without password, I am denied.
<jd153> mysql -u mythtv -p mythtv ?
<d1g1ta7> access denied
<jd153> if all else fails you can open up access to localhost in your mysql conf file
<d1g1ta7> how do I do that?
<IOU|S> does mythtv burn back ISO's of ripped DVD's ?
<IOU|S> anyone ?
<Steven_M> IOU|S: I'm a newbie sorry
<Steven_M> where can I find deinterlacing settings
<Steven_M> ?
<darthanubis> IOU|S, look at mytharchive
<Zanthus> hi, I've got a bit of a newb question
<Zanthus> I installed mythbuntu 8.04.1 and when I watch live TV on mythtv the video and audio are WAY out of sync; I installed TVTime on the same machine and the video and audio are in sync. Where should I look to fix this sync issue in mythtv?
<datadevil> hi
<datadevil> I got a problem switching channels on my mythtvfrontend.real program
<datadevil> using a ivtv driver
<conatic> HI I'd like to buy a tv tuner card I ound a asus p7131 hybrid is it working on linux ?
<wsuetholz_top> Hello, I'm having a problem with HAL not responding to querys.. PasteBin @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46592/
<Firejack> hey all. just trying out Mythbuntu. Can someone explain how self-replication works? do i have to install Mythbuntu on each machine? or just on my backend machine? if so, how do i then access Mythbuntu on my other machines? thanks :)
<datadevil> hey tgm4883_laptop
<datadevil> tgm4883_laptop: for now I'm using vlc+ ivtv-tune to watch tv remotely :-\
<tgm4883_laptop> well thats no deal
<tgm4883_laptop> what happened?
<datadevil> tgm4883_laptop: mythfrontend still just doesnt change channels
<datadevil> oi famicom
<famicom> yo
<famicom> whats up
<datadevil> famicom: trying to get free football working, and trying to fix zapping in mythfrontend on my sertup
<sebrock> tgm4883_laptop, I have a strange error with mythweb here. actually I think it could be apache related but I'll give it a try
<ajhtiredwolf> what do you need to type under config to make irxevent launch an application with a button press
<sebrock> Mythweb weather loads fine except for images, they "half-load". some pictures are visible but the rest not and then the sqript seems to quit
<sebrock> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?8d244a28a0.png
<sebrock> [Sat Sep 13 18:50:06 2008] [error] [client 91.126.96.52] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /var/www/mythweb/skins/default/img/weather/, referer: http://xxxxxxxx/weather
<sebrock> no clue how this can happen
<datadevil> tgm4883: no clues about my channel switching problem?
<tgm4883_laptop> datadevil, you have a pvr-150 hooked directly up to cable.  It's probably the most common tuner and the most well supported.  It works OOTB in every install i've seen.  My only assumption is that you are fouling up the setup somewhere
<tgm4883_laptop> thats probably not what you wanted to hear though
<datadevil> nope :-)
<tgm4883_laptop> did you follow any guides?
<datadevil> tgm4883: no, but I used mythbuntu (installed from livecd)
<tgm4883_laptop> right, i'm just wondering if you messed up in the setup or if it's a channel problem
<tgm4883_laptop> cause you don't use guide data right?
<datadevil> tgm4883: yeah
<tgm4883_laptop> can you take a screenshot of your channel table in mythweb?
<datadevil> tgm4883: is there a way to reset everything to the state where mythbuntu would normally start?
<datadevil> eh..yeah
<tgm4883_laptop> do that then imagebin it
<datadevil> http://imagebin.org/26356
<tgm4883_laptop> datadevil, can I see new backend logs too?
<datadevil> http://pastebin.com/df39c79f
<tgm4883_laptop> the only things that look wrong are that it says it's recording channel 1022, which you don't have, and that the audio is on the wrong sample rate
<tgm4883_laptop> the channel thing might cause this, but I don't think the audio would
<tgm4883_laptop> so i'd go back into mythtv-setup, and make sure that the starting channel number for your tuner is a valid one
<tgm4883_laptop> also check the audio sampling rate
<tgm4883_laptop> 48000 Hz
<tgm4883_laptop> if neither of those work, i'd try looking for help in #mythtv-users cause I'm stumped
<ajhtiredwolf> anyone know how to tell lirc to launch an application using irxevent?
<ron> has any one here used an all in wonder card radeon 128 meg
<tgm4883_laptop> ajhtiredwolf, here is an entry in lircrc that uses irexec   http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m68b471b9
<datadevil> tgm4883_laptop: thanks anyways
<ajhtiredwolf> Cool has the same remote as me even... but sadley doesnt work :(
<tgm4883_laptop> ajhtiredwolf, it shouldn't work for you, it calls a script I made ;)
<ajhtiredwolf> tgm4883_laptop, ohhh, so you have to write your own script and then tell it to launch that script?
<tgm4883_laptop> you don't have to I don't think, what are you trying to launch?
<ajhtiredwolf> I just want it to launch elisa
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC, once you put that command in there, you need to reboot
<tgm4883_laptop> you need irexec to load
<tgm4883_laptop> it's been awhile since I set this up, but IIRC, irexec doesn't load unless it sees that command in lircrc during boot
<tgm4883_laptop> you may be able to start it manually though
<ajhtiredwolf> mm
<ron> the guide on my myth box is really slow some times is act like it's locked up does ever one have that issue
<ajhtiredwolf> i think you could just sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<ajhtiredwolf> couldnt you?
<tgm4883_laptop> perhaps
<tgm4883_laptop> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<tgm4883_laptop> !slow guide | ron
<Zinn> ron: If you have a slow guide in Live TV, this is most likely due to the bob deinterlacer.  Please try disabling this deinterlacer and test again.  If this is the case please report back.
<ajhtiredwolf> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m7a84a59c
<ajhtiredwolf> tgm4883_laptop, look correct?
<ajhtiredwolf> Unfortunately its still nto working
<tgm4883_laptop> no thats wrong
<tgm4883_laptop> you don't need start-elisa
<tgm4883_laptop> you justneed elisa
<ajhtiredwolf> just elisa?
<ajhtiredwolf> k
<ajhtiredwolf> Crap still didnt work
<laga_> elisa?
<laga_> last time i looked, this channel was about mythtv ;)
<laga_> ron: do you want to test a fix for the slow guide?
<ron> sure
<ajhtiredwolf> tgm4883_laptop, just changed config = elisa but that didnt seem to help
<laga_> ron: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythtv/+bug/229949/comments/28
<laga_> ron: add my PPA to your sources.list. if it works, please say so in the bug report
<tgm4883_laptop> laga_, what do you need to do to start irexec?
<ron> good deal thanks ans will do
<laga_> tgm4883_laptop: irexec will start automagically if you've got irexec mentioned in your lircrc somewhere AFAIK
<tgm4883_laptop> laga_, right, but what about starting it manuallY/
<laga_> just start "irexec" and it should work
<tgm4883_laptop> ajhtiredwolf, ^
<ajhtiredwolf> cool irexec -d seemed to do it
<ajhtiredwolf> thanks much
<ajhtiredwolf> tgm4883_laptop, are you using any keys named Xf86... ?
<tgm4883_laptop> nope
<ajhtiredwolf> darn, that seems to be what play play and pause and volume etc. keys are named
<ajhtiredwolf> But binding the remote keys to them doesnt seem to work
<ajhtiredwolf> meh oh well, il just configure per application. When pressing a remote button in mythbuntu does it cause anyone elses myth to freeze up for a second then execute the command?
<jhd> hello all
<jhd> i m here because i need help to set up HDMI audio
<jhd> i use an hdmi cable to connecter a motherboard MSI F9AMG2 to my tv
<jhd> video is good but i havent sound
<jhd> i check all forums but it don t find how to set up the sound to this hdmi
<jhd> someone can help me please
<Nichtwirklich> hello
<Nichtwirklich> which adapter can be recommend for dvb-s2 (hdtv) with up to 1080i?
<spo0ner> hello all...I'm trying to figure out how to add an application to startup so that it loads when the system is rebooted
<zabbadapp> must the cut list of a recording be "clean" to work with mytharchive? i.e. [----]---] cuts are allowed? (start-cut, end-cut, another end-cut)
<spo0ner> any takers?
<spo0ner> can someone tell me how to add a program to the startup for the system
<spo0ner> no menu options in xfce and I don't know where to put it
<zabbadapp> i get "failed when running mythtranscode to remove commercials" (or something like that)
<zabbadapp> in ~/.config/autostart ... put a desktop-shortcut file there to whatever you want to start
<zabbadapp> spo0ner: ^^^ for you
<spo0ner> sweee
<spo0ner> sweet even
<spo0ner> thanks
<spo0ner> been driving me crazy
<zabbadapp> my autostarting items were created via the GUI that existed in 7.10, but seems to be gone in 8.04
<spo0ner> yeah...I don't see an easy menu-based way of doing it
<spo0ner> like in ubuntu you can just add it to your session
<zabbadapp> but I have edited them since they're just simple textfiles
<zabbadapp> i.e. the files start with "[Desktop Entry] \n Encoding=UTF-8 \n .... \n Name=VNC \n Exec=/usr/bin/vncserver \n Terminal=false" ... and so on
<zabbadapp> and are called "VNC.desktop" for instance
<zabbadapp> probably what you get by creating a desktop shortcut (haven't actually tried)
<zabbadapp> Now I removed the cutlist and the mythtranscode still failed (why it even runs it I don't know, it says "cleaning up", but what? I don't want it reencoded)
<zabbadapp> for the record, it was the ~/.ICEauthority file that was needed to be removed
<spo0ner> hello all again... I have a fresh mythbuntu 8.04 installation and  seem to have a problem with the Music import function
<spo0ner> I have the Music folder on a network share and mounted via nfs
<spo0ner> from  the cli I can see everything
<spo0ner> but all my music is divided in to directories
<spo0ner> It seems like it's not scanning any further down the tree than just the Music directory...it's not   going in to the sub-folders
<spo0ner> is there a way to correct this?
<spo0ner> am I doing something wrong?
<spo0ner> or is  this the normal behavior for the myth setup?
<spo0ner> there are also music files  in that  directory but it's not recognizing them for some reason
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-09-14
<hanfm1> can someone tell me if i need to install a mailserver on mythbuntu
<hanfm1> because theres an option in the taskselinstallation
<Qster> if you wanted to host your own mailserver i guess
<hanfm1> no i only want to set a single mythtv
<Mersault> Good evening, I
<Mersault> I have been setting up a new mythfrontend this evening from the new alpha release. It's going well, except I can't get mythfrontend to launch at start. I have a user set to auto-login, but there's a password prompt due to mythbuntu-startup that needs to disappear, and even after that I still don't get mythfrontend started automatically.
<hanfm1> do i need the lamp-server on mythbuntu? is it for a webinterface?
<Qster> lamp-server is a web server
<lmilano> Hi
<lmilano> anyone home?
<bronson> #v4l
<bronson> er, join even.
<Steven_M> raising and lowering the volume with my remote has no effect, any idea why?
<MythbuntuGuest61> I've added the feed for photoshop user tv podcast to mythstream but when it goes to harvest it says download failed
<MythbuntuGuest61> is there a way to stream it or does it have to try and download?
<Steven_M> raising and lowering the volume with my remote has no effect, any idea why?
<jeeves__> can anyone here help me figure out whats going on with my Mythbuntu install, and why I can't connect my new front end to the backend server
<Ziroday> Hi, whenever I try to run mythfrontend I get this error http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m79cb2a3e
<Ziroday> and when I run mythbackend I get this error http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m46de2e0e
<Ziroday> what should I do?
<bartmon> hello! is there a way for svideo output during installation?
<bartmon> on an nvidia gpu?
<laga_> bartmon: it might work with the fail safe mode
<laga_> probably only if the TV is plugged in and turned on during bootup
<bartmon> but i can't enter failsafe mode if i can't see the menu :/
<laga_> hum. well, usually you can see the BIOS etc on the tv
<bartmon> nope, that doesn't work via Svideo. I had a Windows install that only started showing picture when the Windows logo appeared during boot.
<bartmon> Well, i'm testing on an LCD with multiple inputs. i'll just connect the d-sub and see if i can enable tvout
<bartmon> wish me luck or sth :)
<Ziroday> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<shirka> i am having problems installing mythtv ..
<shirka> anyone hear me ?
<bartmon> tell us
<shirka> ok, using ubuntu 8.04 and when i try to install through Add/Remove programs it comes back with "This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'mythtv' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<shirka> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict."
<shirka> then i try sudo apt-get install mythtv-frontend
<shirka> and get
<shirka> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<shirka>   mythtv-frontend: Depends: libmyth-0.21 (>= 0.21.svn20080706) but it is not going to be installed
<shirka> E: Broken packages
<shirka> following this down through the depencies finally gives
<shirka> libmyth-0.21: Depends: libasound2 (> 1.0.16) but 1.0.15-3ubuntu4 is to be installed
<shirka> thats as far as my limited linux knowledge takes me, hence i came here
<bartmon> that's odd
<bartmon> my repositories have libmyth-0.21-0 which requires libasound2 1.0.14
<bartmon> have you canged your repositories to any 3rd party oneds?
<shirka> not sure, i have followed many an article on gettting to where I am currently, how can i tell ?
<Glukobrassizin> i've got mythbuntu 8.04.1 + weekly builds. i'm trying to burn windows and stand alone player compatible dvd form mpeg2 recordings (dvb-c), but the resulting dvds are only compatible to my linux systems
<bartmon> shirka: System > Administration >Synaptic, then open Settings > Repositories, tab Third Party Software
<shirka> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy partner, http://www.debian-multimedia.org sarge main, http://www.debian-multimedia.org etch main, http://www.debian-multimedia.org sid main, http://www.debian-multimedia.org experimental main, http://quozl.netrek.org/pptp/pptpconfig ./
<shirka> all ticked
<Glukobrassizin> could it be a matter of a wrong file system? windows shows nothing or gives an error message about an windows incompatible format. in linux everything looks just like it should and our stand alone dvd player does nothing...
<bartmon> Glukobrassizin: well you can find out which filesystem is burned onto the DVD
<Glukobrassizin> it was something with "u", i will check again later...
<bartmon> when you have one of those incompatible dvds in your computer drive open up a terminal and tipe "mount"
<bartmon> it's probably UDF
<Glukobrassizin> bartmon, okay... but it's linux compatible.
<Glukobrassizin> bartmon, yeah, that's it i think, thank you
<bartmon> as far as  i know UDf should be supported under windows...
<bartmon> what kind of player do you use in windows?
<Glukobrassizin> i tried windows media player and windvd
<bartmon> shirka:  that's a very strange repo list. why do you use multiple debian repos especially since  you're using ubuntu?
<Glukobrassizin> however, the most important thing would be stand alone compatibility
<Glukobrassizin> could it be a problem with the used dvd-rw disc?
<shirka> i really dont know, in installing ubuntu i had problems with video, wireless network, bluetooth mouse and now mythtv, still have other issues with burning CD's (will chase that another time) so i have been through quite a few articles in getting things working (video & wireless network in particular) .. not sure why i have debian in there, must have put it there at some point .. should i untick ?
<bartmon> shirka: Yes, i would untich everything that has debian in the URL
<bartmon> shirka: Instead of the debian multimedia repositoried use these: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<bartmon> Glukobrassizin: Stand alones usually really do read -+RWs badly. But computer drives apparently handle defects better so it should play in Windows.
<Glukobrassizin> bartmon, i will try a dvd-r disc as soon as i can get one and try again on the windows computers...
<shirka> sudo apt-get install mythtv-frontend
<shirka> now gives different problem
<shirka>  mythtv-frontend: Depends: liblame0 (>= 3.97) but it is not going to be installed
<shirka>                    Depends: libmyth-0.21-0 (>= 0.21.0+fixes16838) but it is not going to be installed
<bartmon> have you done a refresh of available packages?
<shirka> just did a
<shirka> sudo apt-get update
<shirka> and then retried, but same error
<bartmon> Try manually installing these dependencies, you might get a more detailed error: sudo apt-get install liblame0
<shirka> ok that seemed to work .. isnt there a package to install all of mythtv rather than doing individual mythtv-frontend, mythtv-backend etc etc ?
<bartmon> shirka:
<bartmon> shirka: Yes, the package mythbuntu-desktop
<bartmon> i think -_-
<shirka> looks like it .. 200+mb
<bartmon> be warned - it also installs xfce4, a lightweight desktop manager
<bartmon> must go - good luck with mythbuntu! ;)
<shirka> thanks :)
<lofty40> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<mdkaneda55> hey, trying to use nuvexport as a userjob in mythtv and it's claiming to successfully complete immediately... in a terminal i can copy and paste the exact command that i specify as the userjob and it runs with no problems (i replace %FILE% with the path to mpg, i even got an encode started only specifying filename, and no path!!)
<mdkaneda55> anyone know what could be the issue? also having another possibly related issue... when accessing the frontend from my frontend/backend, my "watch recorded shows" screen only has livetv snippets, none of my actually planned recorded shows.. but from this pc, running mythtv-frontend i can see everything i recorded..
<Mersault> I've just installed a frontend only system from the 8.10 Alpha4 disc. My only outstanding issues are 1) The automatic login works, but it just logs me in, it doesn't startup mythfrontend automatically. Also, 2) When it does log me in, it says that the mythbuntu-startup script requires admin privs and prompts me for my password. I need to get these two resolved to get the WAF where it needs to be.
<laga_> Mersault: file bugs for these
<laga_> also, mentioning "WAF" and "alpha" in one sentence strikes me as odd :
<laga_> )
<Mersault> this is a good point.
<Mersault> Separate bugs for each, or a single bug for login related issues?
<lmilano> Hi, I am thinking of buying a gaming console to double as a mytbuntu box ...
<lmilano> Does anyone have any thoughts on this?
<lmilano> I asked around, apparently the PS3 could be a good choice, what do you all think?
<Mersault> laga_: After I file the bug reports, any tips on how to resolve the problem?
<laga_> Mersault: yes. debug it and send a patch ;)
<laga_> Mersault: find out why mythbuntu-startup invokes sudo/consolekit
<laga_> Mersault: maybe it's something in the .desktop file?
<laga_> Mersault: is your system completely up to date?
<Mersault> yes
<Mersault> Installed using the alternate CD of Alpha 4. I did an apt-get update and ugprade as well.
<laga_> ah. glad to hear that the alt disk is working ;)
<Mersault> heh
<Mersault> I ran into some issues using it to install a backend inside a virtual machine in parallels on a mac though.
<laga_> always file bug reports ;)
<Mersault> that one wasn't consistent, it was failing at different points in the install. I don't like to file bugs that I can't reproduce
<Mersault> the file /usr/bin/mythbuntu-startup is supposed to be used with the LiveCD, right? Not once it's installed to HD?
<laga_> yeah, i think so
<Mersault> in the /usr/share/mythbuntu/session.sh file, there's an if statement I will paste here:
<Mersault> #Mythbuntu live configuration
<Mersault> if [ -x /usr/bin/mythbuntu-startup ]; then
<Mersault>     gksudo -k "mythbuntu-startup --load"
<Mersault> #Mythbuntu normal session
<Mersault> else
<Mersault> That file exists and is executable on my system, so when session.sh is run, it's going to run that script. If the comments are correct, then it's trying to create the livecd environment
<laga_> so /usr/bin/mythbuntu-startup shouldn't be there
<laga_> i'd poke superm1 about that, but he's gone
<laga_> i hope he wasnt affected by ike
<lmilano> ok, so no thougths on the console?
<lmilano> nevermind, I can try  in the forums, thanks a lot for the great work anyway, it's lovely to have something like Mythbuntu available
<lmilano> see y'all!
<Lancer_Koala> anyone have any tips on how to track down what is causing my mythbuntu system to take 20 minutes for 'pre-scaling theme images'?
<Lancer_Koala> the whole system is running extremely slow, but I tried the usual suspect like stopping hald and lircd
<Lancer_Koala> hrm.. just had the bright idea to try an older kernel.. everything works as usual on 2.6.22-15...
<Lancer_Koala> but I'll have to see if it lasts.. it seems hit or miss with 2.6.24-19
<Lancer_Koala> sometimes all is fine, sometimes I get the feeling my box wants to remind me how much better it is than a 486 by making me remember what it used to be like
<laga_> then file a bug report if it's indeed a regression from 2.6.22
<laga_> i guess you're using the opengl painter and sometimes your vga drivers fail you
<Lancer_Koala> well, that's why I popped in here.. not sure I know enough about the problem to file a bug yet
<laga_> just do it ;)
<Lancer_Koala> hrmm.. ya, xorg could be a problem
<Lancer_Koala> hah
<Lancer_Koala> well, let me see if I can run 2.6.22 stably before I assume it's the kernel.. like I said, 2.6.24 is sometimes ok
<Lancer_Koala> the worst part is that I can't figure out what is eating resources..
<laga_> ask 'top'?
<Lancer_Koala> heh, yes.. I have been
<Lancer_Koala> what i mean is that no one process is clearly at fault..
<Lancer_Koala> everything is using way more cpu time than normal, but all in about the correct ratios
<Lancer_Koala> so if I shutdown myth and most other cpu using procs, I run top and top takes something like 10-20% itself.. that's not right
<Lancer_Koala> I seriously feel like I'm on a 486
<Lancer_Koala> I'm glad you mentioned opengl painter though, I haven't tried stopping X completely
<Lancer_Koala> next time it goes crazy, I'll try that
<Lancer_Koala> I wish I could even just figure out what to do to reliably trigger the problem.. it would make debugging a lot easier
<Lancer_Koala> uh.. one other thing that should be easy.. during yesterday's upgrade (trying to see if that would help), my dvd is now /dev/dvd1 but used to be /dev/dvd
<Lancer_Koala> I could link it, but then I have to modify udev so it sticks over reboot
<Lancer_Koala> but I don't see where in myth to point to the dvd device
<Lancer_Koala> is there a recommended way to do this?
<laga_> you can set that in the mythvideo settings
<Lancer_Koala> ah
<Lancer_Koala> sweet, I knew that should be easy
<Lancer_Koala> laga_: thanks for the help, I think now I just have to wait and see if things go south again
<Lancer_Koala> and since shoutcast totally hosed their website, I can pass the time learning how to tweak mythstream
<Lancer_Koala> :-)
<highno> !help dvbs
<highno> hm, anyone around help me setting up channels on my Mythbuntu 8.04.1 with two NOVA-S cards? I am lost - no channel scan works...
<Redhammer> hi I am living in the UK, actually in sight of the Crystal Palace transmitter and am having real trouble tuning some channels, I have over 70% signal strength but cannot get a lock
<Redhammer> now I have install a variable attenuator and I can get a lock but signal strength drops to low to maintain consistent recording
<Redhammer>  any ideas? also the LCN / channel numbers are all messed
<Redhammer>  this is dvb reception btw
<Valued_Customer> n
<MythbuntuGuest49> can anyone point me in the direction to learn how to install flash on my ubuntu install, my son wants to play on toondisney but it requires flash
<MythbuntuGuest49> i know it is not myth related, but you are my only resource right now
<superm1> install flasplugin nonfree in synaptic
<squish102> but if u running 64 bit, i think it is a problem
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-09-07
<williammanda> good evening
<williammanda> tgm4883, you around?
<tgm4883> williammanda, for a few minutes
<williammanda> hey buddy...how are you?
<tgm4883> good, getting everything back up since I switched to 0.22
<tgm4883> or -trunk rather
<williammanda> is it good?
<williammanda> the UI specfically
<tgm4883> yea, pretty nice
<tgm4883> I like the mythvideo changes
<williammanda> it has the VDPAU?
<tgm4883> don't know, my card doesn't support it
<tgm4883> mostly i'm talking just the frontend here, looks a lot better
<williammanda> yea....was looking at xbmc ui this weekend
<williammanda> is it like that?
<tgm4883> I haven't tested xbmc lately
<williammanda> there was a reference on mythv site about one of the UI is like xbmc
<williammanda> anyway....
<williammanda> I have a question concerning the metadata for videos
<williammanda> if I'm trying to get the artwork and info for a video.....what is the best way to do that?
<williammanda> none of my videos that I have ripped have any artwork or info
<tgm4883> are you using -trunk?
<williammanda> no ....using the latest stable
<williammanda> with 9.04
<tgm4883> are you using imdb.pl or tmdb.pl?
<williammanda> not sure....this is a learning experience
<tgm4883> well unless you changed it, you are using imdb.pl
<tgm4883> which, meh, gets broken every time they change their site
<williammanda> ok...this is just the mythvideo installed by mythbuntu
<tgm4883> I'd switch to tmdb.pl
<williammanda> ok...how?
<tgm4883> sec
<williammanda> sure
<williammanda> on another note I was answering a bunch of posts today on mythbuntu forums....alot of strange questions
<williammanda> I feel sorry for you!
<tgm4883> ok, so you need to grab some files from mythtv svn, and then change some settings in mythvideo
<tgm4883> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Tmdb.pl
<williammanda> I found the tmdb on the mythtv wiki
<williammanda> got that site
<williammanda> so should I just follow that page?
<tgm4883> yea, it doesn't have the mythvideo changes you need to make though
<williammanda> ok
<tgm4883> IIRC, it's just changing imdb to tmdb in mythvideo
<williammanda> would changing over to thr trunk be better?
<tgm4883> no, you can use it fine with 0.21
<williammanda> ok
<williammanda> so I'm not using the subversion correct?
<tgm4883> it's the same script for trunk and 0.21
<tgm4883> if you have subversion installed, use that, if not, use the other one
<jbs12345> hello all, wondering if I posted a few questions maybe I could get some help....
<jbs12345> DVDs will not play, it goes to a black screen then exits back to menu
<jbs12345> Will start a rip but ends
<jbs12345> also
<tgm4883> jbs12345, libdvdcss2 installed?
<jbs12345> let me check
<jbs12345> is there an apt-get package for it?
<jbs12345> I used the Ubuntu 9 mythbuntu fresh install
<tgm4883> jbs12345, use mythbuntu control centre
<jbs12345> ok
<jbs12345> where is best place in the menu to find it, sorry, i just installed this and started playing
<jbs12345> with it
<tgm4883> ok, so you are going to need a keyboard and a mouse for MCC, or you could use SSH forwarding
<tgm4883> it's under System > Administration
<jbs12345> in the frontend or?
<jbs12345> don't see it
<jbs12345> sorry
<tgm4883> no, exit the frontend
<jbs12345> ok i am in the control centre
<tgm4883> ok, there should be a proprietary codecs button
<williammanda> tgm4883, I installed the two scripts....whats next?
<tgm4883> ok, in the frontend, go to the general mythvideo settings
<tgm4883> it should have 4 commands for getting video data
<tgm4883> change all the imdb.pl to tmdb.pl
<tgm4883> make sure the path is right
<jbs12345> tgm, ok i am at the proprietary codecs button
<tgm4883> you see the libdvdcss2?
<jbs12345> yep , clicking enable
<williammanda> ok updated the imdb to tmdb
<jbs12345> also enabled the nvidia driv er
<tgm4883> jbs12345, ok, well if you enabled it, then it should work now
<jbs12345> lets hope :)
<tgm4883> although, there is a small issue with some dvds in 0.21 and the internal player
<tgm4883> I used xine instead
<jbs12345> do I need to reboot as it didnt work?
<tgm4883> you shouldn't
<tgm4883> what dvd?
<jbs12345> pioneer i think
<jbs12345> let me try one more thing
<tgm4883> williammanda, ok, try to get some metadata then
<jbs12345> gonna reboot and hope lol...thanks and brb
<williammanda> tgm4883, how?
<tgm4883> err, ok
<tgm4883> williammanda, with the video manager in the frontend?
<williammanda> I get the "enter imdb #"
<tgm4883> ah
<williammanda> so what next?
<jbs12345> woot dvd works but works too well lol
<jbs12345> plays the movie with 2 screens
<jbs12345> on top of each other
<tgm4883> jbs12345, ah, you have an ati card then?
<jbs12345> nvidia
<jbs12345> built in with hdmi
<tgm4883> I'll have to search the forums for that answer, i remember seeing it in there a couple times
<tgm4883> i'm working on something else atm though
<jbs12345> woot, thank you
<jbs12345> about to test the digital out\
<tgm4883> williammanda, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1101527
<orificium_> Anyone familiar with troubleshooting sound issues?  I'm running mythbuntu 9.04 + latest auto-builds.  Was running fine earlier.  Installed Eclipse and for wahtever reason, I get no sound in any applications.
<tgm4883> volume button?
<orificium_> Rebooted several times, tried reinstalled alsa-utils, but no luck.   Checked all my connections.
<tgm4883> muted?
<orificium_> Nope, not muted.  I even started up my box in a live cd, and sound worked.
<orificium_> Strnge thing is, that when I reboot, it does start muted
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> I'm not sure what eclipse would have changed
<orificium_> I haven't tried removing eclipse, but I didn't think it would matter.
<jbs12345> tgm, it is an ati...
<jbs12345> video
<jbs12345> just fixed the driver to correct one
<orificium_> What can I run in the console to just send random noise to my soundcard?
<jbs12345> and still that issue
<jbs12345> ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics
<orificium_> don't hear anything with "aplay /dev/random"
<orificium_> bah, gonna end up having to start fresh
<williammanda> tgm4883, I did the command from the post and I don't get the "enter imdb #" when in the video manager.....what's next
<tgm4883> williammanda, you should now be able to search normally. If you can't, then i'm not sure whats next
<tgm4883> you might be able to do it via command line
<williammanda> search how?
<tgm4883> err, press M on your keyboard and it should pop up a menu letting you search
<tgm4883> jbs12345, take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1188912&highlight=double+video&page=2
<tgm4883> might be an issue with the deinterlacer you are using
<orificium_> The ChanServ beep from chatzilla comes through though?  WTF.
<williammanda> tgm4883, so I will need to setup each video manually? Using the M in the video manager
<orificium_> g
<williammanda> tgm4883, if that is the case....it seems to pull down the video description but not the artwork
<orificium_> how does the beep from chatzilla work, but no other sound works.  that's petty damn ridiculous
<Zinn> orificium_: Please watch your language.
<tgm4883> williammanda, check the permissions on the posters directory at /var/lib/mythtv/posters
<tgm4883> and yes, you have to do it per video
<tgm4883> alternatively, you could grab the imdb_bulk_updater script
<williammanda> is that on mythtv?
<williammanda> is that the "fill mythvideo metadata.pl"?
<tgm4883> williammanda, no, ryan pisani makes it, you can google it and grab it from his website
<williammanda> tgm4883, ryan site is based on imdb not tmdb...is this ok?
<orificium_> So I uninstalled pulseaudio, and my sound works again.  strange stuff
<williammanda> anyone use the .22 repos?
<orificium_> i am
<williammanda> what did you do to get there from .21?
<orificium_> installed mythbuntu 9.04 using ISO, rebooted, enabled restricted drivers and enabled nvidia 180.x, downloaded mythbuntu repos package, installed packaged, enabled trunk, and ran sudo apt-get upgrade
<orificium_> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade was giving me a different.  upgrade worked out better for me
<williammanda> so the trunk is .22....
<orificium_> yeah
<williammanda> so is it stable?
<orificium_> I run it pretty sucessfully
<williammanda> you didn't have 9.04 running previously....my main concern is the upgrade
<orificium_> Yeah I started fresh.
<orificium_> you could backup your myth database
<williammanda> how to backup the database?
<orificium_> Isn't there an option in Mythbuntu Control Center?
<orificium_> hm, maybe not, but I believe there is information on the wiki.
<orificium_> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Database_Backup_and_Restore
<williammanda> there is no option for a backup in MCC
<williammanda> your post is for .22
<orificium_> hm, you should keep reading
<orificium_> "Although the scripts are only distributed with post-0.21 versions of MythTV, they were written to work with any version of MythTV (including 0.21-fixes and before)."
<orificium_> there is also http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Backup_your_database
<williammanda> ok I need to read alittle more
<orificium_> Oh I also had to run mythfrontend -r to reset the theme after installing .22
<williammanda> what is "-r"?
<orificium_> And I'm not sure if it'll matter, bu I avoided installing mytharchive until after I had things working per a recommendation from this channel
<orificium_> Resets the theme
<orificium_> mythfrontend --help
<orificium_> Is there a particular reason you want to upgrade to .22?
<williammanda> sure
<williammanda> why did you?
<orificium_> If you're not looking forward to issues/troubleshooting, you might want to wait untilt he official release.  I understand .22 will be on 9.10
<orificium_> I wanted to see the new themes and try out VDPAU
<williammanda> me too on your last statement
<williammanda> I really don't care about issues
<williammanda> I want to try out the changes
<orificium_> Note that VDPAU only works with nvidia 8 and 9 series cards
<williammanda> But I would like to know about the issues when changing from stable to trunk
<williammanda> VDPAU is no issue
<williammanda> can I keep the same databasee info
<orificium_> That, I'm not sure of.
<orificium_> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythVideo_.22_Transition_Guide
<Shadow__X> williammanda: unless you are a mythtv dev it is recommended you stay away from trunk
<Shadow__X> unless you know how to fix the problems that may arise
<Shadow__X> and follow al the mailing lists
<Shadow__X> meaning there is alot of work ahead easiest way is just to wait  for .22
<dserban> Is it normal for mythbuntu to lock after install?  Ie, I just finished the install... black screen, screen goes into standby, and... nothin'
<dserban> Well, I guess that was a dumb question, how do I get mythbuntu to let me see dmesg, and all other messages while booting?
<dserban> ok now.. upon re-install, it seems that it gets stuck on "Scanning the mirror".... wth do I do to tell it to retry, or ... something?
<dserban> SIGUP?
<dserban> err SIGHUP?
<dserban> wow n/m i got it.. heh... I feel way less outta control here :P
<wombo_> Because LIRC 0.5.3 is not going to be included, if we do have to download it from a PPA will the break or not enable us to use the configuration options within MCC?
<huffcs> Long story - short:  Built MythBuntu 9.04 test system on 15GB HD no problem.  Built one on intended production 40GB HD and it gets stuck during boot.  Finds MBR code and comes up to "grub>" prompt.  What gives?  Looking at the contents of the /boot partition from the MythBuntu Live CD environment, it looks ok. I'm stumped.  Main difference between the 15GB drive partitioning and the 40GB drive was the size of the root partitio
<huffcs> While I was waiting for help, I was rooting through the mythbuntu forum some more and ran across info on repairing grub.  The interesting thing is that the instructions talk about executing the command "find /boot/grub/stage1".  I don't find that, but I DO find /grub/stage1.  Is the difference because I put /boot on it's own partition?
<djdanska> I have an msi motherboard w/phenom x4 9550 and i can't boot the cd. acpi errors. I tried putting my hard drives in ide mode and that did not help either. Same issue with all versions of ubuntu. I was able to boot ubuntu/mythbuntu once via wubi but i want to put it on an entire drive. Any tips on getting it to work?
<williammanda> ++
<orificium_> williammanda: take the plunge yet?
<williammanda> sorry my daughter typing
<williammanda> will be back in a few to dicuss more
<puff> I'm having problems with the mythbuntu installer.  When I run it, nothing happens.  this is on mythbuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.
<puff> I'm trying to install mythbuntu onto a box with an existing ubuntu jaunty install that I don't care about overwriting.
<puff> I burned a live CD, booted the box up under it, selected the "install" menu item, it gave me a mythbuntu desktop, I double click on "install" and some text flashes in the menu bar at the top,  "Starting administrative application", then disappears, nothing happens.
<puff> Looking at the icon properties, it just invokes "ubiquity mythbuntu_ui".  When I type that at the shell, it just returns without any messages.  There's no --verbose flag for ubiquity.
<williammanda> orificium, you around?
<xguru> does mythtv work with xbox360?
<tgm4883> xguru, no
<Daviey> AIUI the xbox360 can playback content via UPnP
<Daviey> but it's a poor solution
<williammanda> tgm4883, I did the changes for mythvideo but there are still some issues
<xguru> hmm...Microsoft sucks
<tgm4883> Daviey, it can, but not mpeg2 stuff
<Daviey> ah
<tgm4883> so it's stuck with mythvideo only, and only if its avi
<tgm4883> and certain codecs and such
<Daviey>  < Daviey> but it's a poor solution
<Daviey> :)
<tgm4883> williammanda, what issues?
<tgm4883> brb, have to move my car
<xguru> hmm...can u use wine and run something like tversity?
<tgm4883> xguru, poor solution. fuppes is a better solution, iirc you will need to compile it though
<xguru> i have fuppes installed....just having issues with the xbox seeing it.  i guess i will have to read more :P
<williammanda> tgm4883, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7913336&postcount=5
<tgm4883> williammanda, did you share your video directory accross your network?
<williammanda> no....didn't think I had too
<williammanda> wait....
<tgm4883> yea, you have to. IIRC 0.22 has support for streaming media over the myth protocol
<williammanda> yes the video dir is shared via nfs
<tgm4883> williammanda, is the posters directory?
<williammanda> poster no
<williammanda> so I need to nfs share the poster directory?
<tgm4883> williammanda, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Mediashares
<tgm4883> yes, if you want the posters to show up on other frontends
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-09-08
<williammanda> ok
<williammanda> one more issue
<williammanda> what can I do about data for the videos being erased when the vidoe manager asks to update?
<tgm4883> are you going into the video manager from multiple frontends?
<williammanda> on the master backend, it asked to erase a video data and the previous metadata for all the other videos was erased...
<tgm4883> err, don't tell it to erase metadata?
<williammanda> when prompted using the slave backend, it did the same
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> did you mount the share in the same folder?
<williammanda> when I don't select no or no to all it gives double entries for the videos.....the double entries are without the metadata and cover art
<williammanda> I have nfs setup between the computers
<tgm4883> williammanda, what is the video directory on your master backend
<williammanda> it is the standard mythbuntu .....hold on
<williammanda> /var/lib/mythtv/videos
<tgm4883> ok, what is the video directory on your slave backend?
<williammanda> the same
<tgm4883> ok, where did you mount your nfs video share?
<williammanda> I only mount one nfs share....
<tgm4883> right
<tgm4883> and what is the mount point for it?
<williammanda> I have a separate HD that has some videos besides the standard mythbuntu nfs setup for videos
<williammanda> in export it is ...
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> on
<tgm4883> on your slave backend, what directory do you go into to see the movies in your master backend?
<williammanda> its the same for the master backend
<williammanda> what is setup ny mythbuntu
<williammanda> /var/lib/mythtv/vidoes
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> will here is how mythvideo works
<tgm4883> it keeps the directory where the videos are stored in the database
<tgm4883> all frontends use this info, so on all frontends the videos have to be stored in the same path
<tgm4883> ie, /var/lib/mythtv/videos
<tgm4883> when you run the video manager, it will ask you to remove videos that it cannot find
<tgm4883> which is what is happening in your situation
<tgm4883> so you need to figure out why your slave backend cannot find the videos in the same path that your master backend can
<williammanda> ok
<williammanda> it seems that what you are saying is true.....
<tgm4883> yea it should be
<tgm4883> i've dealt alot with that exact problem
<williammanda> the videos I have a another drive are being erased
<williammanda> as I said I have another drive that has some videos
<williammanda> I set that up using nfs
<williammanda> and a simlink
<williammanda> these are the videos that have the metadata erased
<williammanda> I keep alot of videos on a separate hd so when I change dist I still have them
<williammanda> I set this hd up using nfs so I can view them once I make a change
<MythbuntuGuest03> Hi, hoping you can help with a problem. I just installed my first MythBuntu (8.10) using one PVR150 card. After everything seemed fine I added a second PVR150 card but can't seem to get this working.
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest03, did you run mythtv-setup and add a second capture card?
<MythbuntuGuest03> Yes I added the second card, and scanned for channels which it found. I set it up with both it's own Video source and also tried the same one. But when I try to record two programs and try and switch between both to watch them I can only get to one of them, the other one just sends me back to the main menu
<MythbuntuGuest03> I haven't yet set a priority for these two cards, is that necessary?
<williammanda> ok so I just went and made a change and selected the video manager....I selected yes to all and the metadata and cover art is gone for the additional hd
<tgm4883> !logs | MythbuntuGuest03
<tgm4883> williammanda, did you do that on the master BE or the SBE?
<williammanda> but I still have the metadata & cover art for the videos on the main HD
<williammanda> Master backend
<tgm4883> williammanda, ok, so your videos directory has the vidoes in it then?
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, where is Zinn?
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest03, pastebin your logs, you can use mythbuntu-log-grabber and then post the link here
<Daviey> Zinn is based on fail :)
<williammanda> tgm4883, yes & no....
<williammanda> I have videos in the /var/lib/mythtv/videos and I have videos from another hd that is simlinked from another hd
<williammanda> the videos from the other hd are the ones that are getting the metadata & cover art removed
<MythbuntuGuest03> tgm4883, http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f2a5d1c30
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest03, how fast is your computer, how much ram, hard drive info?
<MythbuntuGuest03> tgm4883, 2.2ghz, 1gb ram, 240gb hd (older sata model), really old videocard Nvidia mx4000 but that was all I had laying around
<tgm4883> williammanda, so the symlinks are there right now, and are not broken?
<williammanda> tgm4883, yes I can play the videos
<tgm4883> ok, get meta data for one of them, then exit and reenter the video manager
<tgm4883> I want to see if it removes the metadata again
<williammanda> how are you going to see that?
<tgm4883> you are going to tell me?
<williammanda> I already did
<williammanda> I will move a video if you want but the result will be the same
<tgm4883> no, don't move the video
<tgm4883> just update metadata for it, exit and reenter the video manager, and let me know if the metadata gets erased
<williammanda> ok...if I don't move a video...not happens....what is the result?
<tgm4883> if you don't move a video, then then the metadata should stay right?
<williammanda> yes
<tgm4883> well then i'm not sure what the problem is?
<tgm4883>  it seems to be working to me
<williammanda> if I do move a video then I have the problem
<tgm4883> so don't move the video?
<williammanda> come on tgm4883 , that crazy
<tgm4883> why is that crazy?
<tgm4883> do you just move files around for the heck of it?
<williammanda> if I want to move a video...I shouldn't lose the metadata & cover art
<williammanda> mythtv defaults to recording videos to /var/lib/videos
<tgm4883> A) why must you move the videos around? are you bored?
<williammanda> if I want to move it to another directory....the meatdata & cover art shouldn't erase
<tgm4883> B) how if mythtv suppose to know where the video is if you move it around?
<tgm4883> sec, let me check something
<tgm4883> looks like in the DB the filename of the video is stored at the full path
<tgm4883> so you may need to submit a patch for that
<williammanda> ok....listening to your argument...why doesn't mythtv let me assign where I want to locate the video to be stored?
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> cause that isn't how it was designed?
<williammanda> ok...aside from what I think should be normal....what should I do to make this work under mythtv?
<williammanda> How can I have a hd of videos...
<tgm4883> I just don't see why you want to push around 4GB files so much
<williammanda> so That when I upgrade that mthtv will see it and keep the metadata
<tgm4883> ok, so you have 2 hard drives with videos, and one is external?
<williammanda> no I have 2 drives....one with videos...one that I use for the distro...when it is installed
<tgm4883> wait, then why are you moving videos around to other folders?
<williammanda> because mythtv only allows me to record to one directory
<williammanda> I don't get an option
<williammanda> things that I want to save ...I keep on the 2nd drive....things that I don't want to save are on the drive if I want to upgrade
<williammanda> I want to have a drive to make changes too
<williammanda> I want the ability to save something
<tgm4883> hmm
<williammanda> let me ask you this...
<williammanda> is there anything you want to save when you do an upgrade?
<williammanda> if so ....where do you save it?
<williammanda> I do this with the other HD
<tgm4883> AFAIK, if you it, you have to rescan it. No way around that.  You may be able to select which drive videos get saved to if you setup mythvideo to use multiple directories
<tgm4883> And all my content is stored on other drives/partitions. So if I do an upgrade it doesn't touch any of that
<williammanda> Yes I do a symlink so that I can see the other HD
<tgm4883> yea, thats incorrectly setup though
<tgm4883> look at http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Mediashares
<williammanda> wait...what do you mean incorrectly setup?
<tgm4883> as in, don't use symlinks
<tgm4883> setup mythvideo to look at multiple directories
<williammanda> ok
<williammanda> how do I do that?
<tgm4883> look at the fricken link i've posted for you 2 times now
<williammanda> ok...be civil .....I see 1 link and am I'm trying to read it while we talk
<tgm4883> heh, if you think that wasn't civil, wait until you see me pissed off
<williammanda> ok I'm not trying to do that so please restrain
<williammanda> what did I do to make you act that way?
<tgm4883> have you found the section on that page yet?
<tgm4883> i'll give you a hint, it's at the very bottom
<williammanda> ok...so answer my question...what did I do?
<williammanda> I though that we we working together to resolve problems
<tgm4883> we are
<tgm4883> i posted that link an hour and a half ago
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest03, not sure the cause, but if you look at those logs you posted you have some major problems
<williammanda> ok sorry....my daughter was distracting me I didn't see it
<MythbuntuGuest03> tgm4883, I'm not familiar with reading these logs, where does it point towards major problems?
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest03, any line with error (including the hundreds that repeat)
<tgm4883> and also
<tgm4883> #
<tgm4883> Sep  7 16:29:09 pvr kernel: [ 3073.251651] ivtv1: All encoder YUV stream buffers are full. Dropping data.
<tgm4883> #
<tgm4883> Sep  7 16:29:09 pvr kernel: [ 3073.251654] ivtv1: Cause: the application is not reading fast enough.
<williammanda> tgm4883, sorry if I pissed you off....I was doing double time with my daughter ...just trying to solve a problem
<williammanda> I spend some time answering crap questions too on the ubuntu forum
<williammanda> anyway...thanks for your help
 * tgm4883 is not pissed off
 * tgm4883 is playing a game and helping out
<tgm4883> you would be kicked if I was pissed off
<williammanda> I'm not one for playing games
<tgm4883> thats too bad, Oblivion is pretty fun
<williammanda> ok....
<williammanda> thanks for your help
<tgm4883> np
<williammanda> ok one other question...
<williammanda> mythweather isn't working
<williammanda> I get a blank screen
<williammanda> I'm getting data down load but no output on the screen
<williammanda> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1260567
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: good question
<rhpot1991> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: no idea what happened, he was still running
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: you using xine still for videos?
<quentusrex> Anyone having issues with audio and video sync?
<quentusrex> I'm getting audio delayed by about 3 seconds...
<quentusrex> I've checked the video, and it is in perfect sync
<f0urtyfive> anyone have a suggestion as to why my myth install would suddenly stop scheduling new recordings?
<f0urtyfive> even tho I can search for, and find the recordings manually?
<puff> I'm having problems with the mythbuntu installer.  When I run it, nothing happens.  this is on mythbuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.
<puff> I burned a live CD, booted the box up under it, selected the "install" menu item, it gave me a mythbuntu desktop, I double click on "install" and some text flashes in the menu bar at the top,  "Starting administrative application", then disappears, nothing happens.
<puff> Looking at the icon properties, it just invokes "ubiquity mythbuntu_ui".  When I type that at the shell, it just returns without any messages.  There's no --verbose flag for ubiquity.
<superm1> puff, ubiquity errors are logged to /var/log/syslog
<superm1> or if you run with --debug, they are put in /var/log/installer/*
<superm1> Shadow__X, the wrapper script is to make sure you are in the right group
<superm1> if you've got a better idea on how to recommend we do it, all ears :)
<Shadow__X> superm1: nope just asking
<Shadow__X> thanks for answering though i asked that awhile ago
<superm1> i been out of town all weekend
<Shadow__X> no i am saying i am surprised you answered me because i asked awhile ago
<Shadow__X> thats alot of scroll back
<superm1> oh :) i just look for things that have my name and answer those
<superm1> i dont read "all" the scrollback
<Shadow__X> ah ok
<Shadow__X> well again thanks for the aswer
<Shadow__X> by anychance do you know how to stop nick hilight in irssi
<Shadow__X> when i was setting iti up i told it to hilick nick by accident
<superm1> dont use irssi, so no sorry
<superm1> its useful to leave on though
<superm1> especially if you get responses several days later or something..
<Shadow__X> right but not for nick
<Shadow__X> it hilights "nick"
<Shadow__X> lol
<Shadow__X> nvm i fixed it thanks though
<Shadow__X> and how come irssi is great esp coupled with screen
<Shadow__X> you can keep your irc session anywhere you go just reconnect
<superm1> i like having a GUI for my IRC client, so i use xchat
<superm1> and BIP as a proxy inbetween
<superm1> so basically i can connect from any IRC client anywhere that i have access to the server i run BIP on
<puff> superm1: Thanks.  I'll try that. Anything else I should look into?
<superm1> its what me, tgm4883, rhpot1991, kirkland, foxbuntu` all do
<superm1> puff, well use the ubuntu-bug tool to file a bug if it ends up being one
<superm1> i think the syntax is "ubuntu-bug ubiquity"
<puff> BP?
<superm1> which would upload all the right logs
<puff> Er, BIP?
<puff> superm1: Neat.
<superm1> puff, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bip_IRC_Proxy
<puff> superm1: I use emacs irc mode as my client, and I leave it running under a detached screen.
<puff> Neat.
<puff> I might use that instead.
<puff> Though I still live most of my life in vt100 land.
<Shadow__X> at.
<Shadow__X> 23:01 < superm1> puff, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bip_IRC_Proxy
<puff> If it weren't for web browsing, I would live all of my life in vt100 land :-).
<Shadow__X> oh thats nifty
<superm1> dont get me wrong, i can work pretty well for a lot of things in a terminal, but I appreciate not having to "know" all the things my app supports every so often
<superm1> and being able to "click" to do things
<puff> I wonder how good BIP's architecture is, and if it could be adapted to support muds, too.
<superm1> those are text based RPG's right?
<puff> Hm?
<puff> Well, some are, sure.
<Shadow__X> hmm yeah i agree sometimes gui is nice
<puff> They're chat systems with a zork-like metaphor.
<superm1> that's all i ever remember hearing about them at least
<Shadow__X> but i am liking irssi
<puff> And often with a much, much more sophisticated programming model than IRC :-)".
<puff> Although muds have seldom (if ever) handled the distributed server thing as well as IRC.
<puff> superm1: Hm, well, it looks like the install is going alright this time around, no idea why it didn't work last time.  The only "odd" detail is the  "chassis intrused" error, but I'm still getting that.
<orificium_> puff: i wonder if MajorMUD is still around.  Was into that a bit in the 90s.
<Guest54852> Hi all, I just did a freah reinstall putting in 9.04. However my mouse, the gyration mce one, wasn't detected/installed right. every where I look its just talk about how its suppost to work out of the box. How do I redo the mouse setup/detect/etc?
<Guest54852> it thinks it's a macintosh mouse for some reason (that's what's listed in the mouse settings)
<Guest54852> I have no "inputdevice" entry in xorg.conf
<Guest54852> oh nm, im looking at some old forum post
<gunni> I have some troubles with the today weekly trunk build of mythfrontend. Anything known about this? http://pastebin.com/f316ad894
<tgm4883> gunni, try to start "mythfrontend -r"
<gunni> No success: http://pastebin.com/f4b87e049
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> try "mythfrontend -Theme=GANT"
<gunni> Invalid argument: -Theme=GANT
<tgm4883> mythfrontend -O theme=gant
<gunni> But one good news: mythweb warnings seem fixed :)
<gunni> -O theme=gant no success, too
<gunni> Wait, i ll check if its only frontend related, by starting mythfrontend on the not updated laptop
<gunni> ok starts on the laptop
<gunni> luckyly this time the protocol version did not change, so i got one running frontend :)
<Cyber-Dogg> I am running 9.04 and everything is working great with mythtv
<Cyber-Dogg> I would like to use Hulu and youtube on this box as well though...
<Cyber-Dogg> I installed firefox 3.5 and flash and that works fine
<Cyber-Dogg> but the audio for flash isn't working
<Cyber-Dogg> I've done a lot of searching and found a lot of things to try but none have worked
<Cyber-Dogg> I was hoping someone in here might have some advice
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-09-09
<Howser> this mouse problem is drving me mad. I have tried everything I can think of, for what should be a simple problem. the mouse is simply slow as hell
<Zinn> Howser: Please watch your language.
<Howser> sorry :) its been a long day of mouse configuration
<Howser> its a gyration mce mouse, that's the only thing "odd". it worked great before I updated to 9.04
<Howser> I am sitting right next to the computer vnc'ing into it just so I can move the mouse at civilized speeds
<Howser> no one has any ideas?
<Howser> could someone tell me how to pass a command to boot time. I don't see grub.conf like usual on this and found a possible solution to the issue http://www.digitalpeer.com/id/slow
<rhpot1991> Howser: I think /boot/grub/menu.lst is what you want
<Howser> thanks, ill try that. freash installs the way they are, im tackleing another problem at the moment
<MythbuntuGuest38> Hi. I was looking through the guide and the author said run from ATI. If I get a MB with an ATI chipset (ATI Radeon HD 4200), will I have issues? I haven't purchased anything yet, so I'm not locked in to anything yet
<gbutters> gunni_: bad build yesterday, update to todays build.
<squidly> gbutters: I'm running trunk and having issues with the theme.
<squidly> I noticed you said they were busted
<squidly> the builds.. I tried running an apt-get update; apt-get upgrade and nada
<squidly> still having theme issues. I cant pull anythinme
<gbutters> squidly: what is the problem
<squidly> gbutters: I cant get the frontend to start
<squidly> themeing issues
<superm1> squidly, do you have mythstream installed?
<superm1> remove it if so..
<williammanda> 29 P
<gbutters_work> squidly, logs
<squidly> superm1: no
<squidly> superm1: I dont use that. I was having theme erros
<squidly> let me check the logs
<superm1> well even if it's installed it can cause problems
<superm1> make sure you are on the most recent version of the mythbuntu theme too
<squidly> I will do that
<squidly> I kept getting "cant find theme:..."
<squidly> I did an update earlier today
<squidly> let me try now that the stream is removed
<gbutters_work> squidly, cant find mainmenu.xml????
<williammanda> I noticed the other day after looking at my frontend log that the theme was having a problem......couldn't find the theme in my home directory (called for themes but the actual dir is themecache) so it goes to usr/share/mythtv/themes/mythbuntu-8.04-wide/base.xml
<squidly> < squidly> sphery: I keep getting 2009-09-09 00:24:21.384 Unable to load window 'mainmenu' from menu-ui.xml
<squidly> 00:24 < squidly> 2009-09-09 00:24:21.384 Couldn't find mainmenu.xml for theme 'blue'
<squidly> those where the error sI was getting
<squidly> not any more though
<squidly> it seems to be working
<superm1> yeah so it was mythstream doing it to ya
<squidly> that was this morning
<squidly> not lastn ight
<squidly> night*
<superm1> gbutters, i've merged the jamu stuff into mythvideo and removed it from the mythbuntu theme branch and uploaded that all last night
<gbutters_work> squidly, the missing mainmenu.xml was from mondays bad build. that was fixed with yestersays build
<gbutters_work> superm1, great
<superm1> gbutters_work, i'd like to get your theme on the daily trunk builds too (at least when it changes), but we'll need to write some logic to do that i guess
<gbutters_work> I am making changes to it almost daily It is finally starting to come together. Still missing a few watermarks that I am waiting on troy_s for
<williammanda> here's the post     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7921910
<superm1> williammanda, you'll need to reset the theme with "mythfrontend -r" since the 8.04-wide theme isn't valid on 0.22
<williammanda> sorry this is on .21 not using the builds or above
<superm1> oh
<superm1> well try clearing your theme cache in ~/.mythtv then
<williammanda> even though the frontend is calling for a different dir then that is in ~/.mythtv?
<williammanda> the dir I have is .mythtv/themecache not theme as the frontend calls for......I tried renaming themecache to themes and ran into another issue....the next directory it looked for was mythbuntu-8.04-wide but the dir I had was mythbuntu-8.04-wide.1336.768
<williammanda> then the frontend would just open and then close
<gbutters_work> williammanda, yes it is just checking to see if you have customized version in your home directory. delete the one in themecache
<gbutters_work> williammanda, and restart the frontrnd
<williammanda> ok...whether I delete it or not the frontend still goes to /usr/share/mythtv to get the theme
<williammanda> its on the frontend log I posted
<gbutters_work> williammanda, that is correct
<gbutters_work> williammanda, does weather work after deleting the cache files
<williammanda> not sure haven't deleted anything yet....also not sure which file to delete?
<gbutters_work> williammanda,  delete everthing in ~/.mythtv/themecache
<gbutters_work> williammanda, stop the frontend, delete the files and the restart the frontend
<williammanda> I looked at all the file and they are png files.....this is what I need to delete.....seems I would be looking for something other than pictures
<gbutters_work> williammanda, yes that is what you need to delete
<williammanda> no change
<williammanda> I missing something.....
<williammanda> if the frontend is calling for files at a certain dir.....that dir doesn't exist....then the frontend defaults to another dir.....how does deleting the dir that the fronend can see help?
<gbutters_work> williammanda, it is reading the theme from /usr/share/mythtv/themes and building the png and saving them to ~/mythtv/themecache/ so that it does not have to build them everytime they are needed
<williammanda> ok...but why is it not looking for the those built files in the dir it saved them in??
<gbutters_work> williammanda, sometimes the files in the themecache will get corrupt and you have to delete them and let them get rebuild, We were just making sure that was not your problem
<williammanda> it always looks in the themes dir.....
<williammanda> ok ty...it helps for me to understand the process...
<gbutters_work> it is looking in the theme directory for a customized version on the theme
<gbutters_work> S/theme/themes
<williammanda> ok makes sense now
<williammanda> now that I better understand that non- issue.....
<williammanda> off to resolving the mythweather issue...
<williammanda> I wasn't sure if what was happening was causing my mythweather issue
<williammanda> ty for your help
<wombo_> Dell/Ubuntu - http://www.workswithu.com/2009/08/28/dell-prepares-ubuntu-encore/
<squidly> gunni: thanks.. got it working.
<gunni> squidly: ? was gone the whole day o_O
<squidly> gunni: ??
<gunni> [19:07:18] <squidly> gunni: thanks.. got it working.
<squidly> oh sorry gunni tab completion got me
<gunni> squidly: np, just wondered, what i did with not being there ... i got the force
<quinten> hi!
<quinten> i'm trying to disable the cpu frequency scaling on my myth backend/frontend
<quinten> what's the best way to do this?
<quinten> anyone know if i disable powernowd, if there's any other processes that may be running to regulate the cpu speed?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-09-10
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> I need some help anyone around?
<mattwj2002> I was wondering how to fix shoutcast streams in mythbuntu 8.10
<Essobi> Morning.
<johannes__> hi I think about setting up a mythtv client using the diskless server. I have some questions: 1. Does it help to have 4GB instead 2GB on the Client? 2. Does it help to use Gigabit Ethernet instead of fast ethernet? 3. Can I tell the server, that no changes can be made to the stored Client image?
<MythbuntuGuest70> evening everyone
<MythbuntuGuest70> i wonder could anyone give me some on a kernel update i have build mythtv on top of ubuntu server 64 and now i have 2 offered kernels im not sure which one to update, im running v2.6.28.11-server and im being offered 2.6.28-11-server & 2.6.28 linux restricted anyone know the right answer
<gunni> MythbuntuGuest: the 2.6.28-restriced-modules is not the kernel, its only kernel-modules, so it installs additional to the kernel
<rhpot1991> you may not have the greatest performance running mythtv on top of ubuntu server as well
<johannes_> hi, I think about setting up a diskless server, but I have some questions: 1. How much ram does the Client need? Is it any faster, when I put 4 GB instead of 3 GB into it? 2. Is it faster, if I use Gigabit Ethernet instead of Fast Ethernet? 3. Is the image loaded into the clients ram at the beginning and it doesnt need the server anymore or does it use the server as a harddisk?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-09-11
<ourtv> where do you change the playback jump mount?
<ourtv> found it.
<Egghead> does anyone know if they are getting rid of the gui diskless image setup part in mmc, in karmic?
<tgm4883> Egghead, i don't know, why?
<Egghead> i just installed karmic with repos installed, and the mcc doesnt have the setup area for diskless anymore
<Egghead> the part where u can run mcc to config the diskless image
<tgm4883> Egghead, I pinged the author of that feature, but he is in germany and is likely asleep by now
<Egghead> just wondering if thats been 86'd
<Egghead> cool thanks for trying :)
<Egghead> btw karmic installed nicley
<tgm4883> Egghead, that is great to hear
<Egghead> glad to see that the network setup allowd me to config for manual w/o any probs :)
<Egghead> every other time i had to manually edit stuff like resolv.conf ect to get static addys working
<Egghead> also it seems alot faster, i mean really noticable faster
<Egghead> awsome job
<dserban> Issues with media keys, can anyone help?  (other than google)?
<dserban> It involves two usb keyboards, media keys and other fun stuff such as xmodmap.
<teprrr> hi there.. are crashes when scanning for channels in mythtv-setup expected/known problem? running clean mythbuntu 9.04 here
<teprrr> segfaults when trying to do a full scan based on given information and gives '"pure virtual method called" "terminate called without an active exception"' and aborted when trying to import channels.conf
<superm1> teprrr, multicore processor?
<teprrr> superm1, yeah. just noticed a post in some ml saying that it works better on non-smp machines..
<superm1> teprrr, well there is a way to set the affinity of a single process
<superm1> i thought it was like taskset -c 0
<superm1> and actually the mythtv-setup script already does that
<teprrr> oh.. okay.. I run mythtv-setup.real here :)
<superm1> don't
<superm1> there's a reason we have a wrapper script :)
<teprrr> yeah, apparently cli params work just fine with the wrapper too :)
<teprrr> (I'm trying to configure my system over x forwarding here :)
<superm1> it would actually be a lot faster if you spawned a vnc server (with start4vnc or startvnc4, forget the command) and then run mythtv-setup in that
<teprrr> yay, works fine now. thanks :)
<superm1> it's not as bandwidth heavy, and in case the connection is severed, things still run
<superm1> i've found it far more useful for doing channel scans from a laptop over wifi that would normally take /ages/
<teprrr> hmm, well, I'd prefer nx perhaps, but X forwarding seems to work just fine inside lan
<teprrr> though my htpc is connected over wlan to it
<teprrr> btw, does mythtv nowadays support limiting of live recordings? ie. if you left a channel on it'll start to remove it later? or does that depend still on changes in programs?
<teprrr> I busted my old installation with leaving a channel on and it filled the whole drive then :P
<tgm4883> teprrr, sounds like you need to add the live tv timeout
<teprrr> tgm4883, okay. will look into that
<kristofer> Hello. During a recent update in mythbuntu xine, vlc and mplayer stopped working when playing DVDs. Xine says unknown buffer type and dies.
<kristofer> Does anyone know what this might be?
<teprrr> http://pastebin.ca/1562351 hmm, any ideas why mythfrontend frm my other machine fails to watch live from that other backend?
<superm1> make sure the timezones are set correctly on both boxes
<superm1> and check the log of the other box for what it's screaming
<teprrr> hmm, at least date on console displays the correct times
<teprrr> and watching it doesn't work directly from the backend box either..
<teprrr> ahh, permission problem. changed the recording dir to somewhere else which wasn't owned by user mythtv..
<teprrr> now it works, great :)
<jordanwb> Does anyone know if the Twinhan AD-SE200 works with MythTV?
<jordanwb> is anyone here?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-09-12
<ludmil> hi, how do i set a program to start automatically when mythbuntu loads and logged in? i need to start azureus, so i can controll it with the web ui
<dagar> will hardy get 0.22 packages when it's released?
<tgm4883> dagar, no
<tgm4883> hardy doesn't have a new enough QT to support 0.22
<dagar> hmm
<FisherPrice70> My remote has stopped working since the latest update What's happened??????
<FisherPrice70> My mceusb remote has stopped working since I did an update this morning
<tgm4883> FisherPrice70, maybe restart the frontend?
<FisherPrice70> did that many times
<FisherPrice70> it's something to do with lirc
<FisherPrice70> mode2 works
<FisherPrice70> but lirc doesn't
<FisherPrice70> when I run irw nothing happens when I press buttons
<FisherPrice70> could there be a modprobe I need to do since the upgrade?
<FisherPrice70> my remote is a mceusb2
<tgm4883> FisherPrice70, dmesg errors?
<FisherPrice70> none
<FisherPrice70> when I do dmesg |grep lirc
<tgm4883> anything in syslog?
<FisherPrice70> could not get file information for /dev/lirc0
<FisherPrice70> lircd-0.8.4a[8338]: Failed to initialize hardware
<tgm4883> FisherPrice70, what release of mythbuntu?
<FisherPrice70> jaunty
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> FisherPrice70, when did you update?
<FisherPrice70> this morning
<tgm4883> trunk or -fixes?
<FisherPrice70> just fixes
<FisherPrice70> I'm cutting edge, but not that far
<FisherPrice70> could not get file information for /dev/lirc0
<tgm4883> sec, I just updated my system
<FisherPrice70> but /dev/lirc0 doesn't exist
<tgm4883> did you restart afterwards?
<FisherPrice70> yup
<tgm4883> ok
<FisherPrice70> even unplugged the sucker
<tgm4883> try doing a modprobe of lirc_mceusb2
<FisherPrice70> no...
<FisherPrice70> a person has suggested that I do  sudo mknod /dev/lirc0 61 0
<FisherPrice70> mknod /dev/lirc0 c 61 0
<tgm4883> FisherPrice70, works fine here
<tgm4883> ii  lirc                0.8.4a-0ubuntu5
<tgm4883> same remote
<FisherPrice70> KOOL, I needed to do that and chmod 666 /dev/lirc0
<FisherPrice70> now it workds
<FisherPrice70> now it works
<FisherPrice70> but why did I have to do this in the first place?
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<FisherPrice70> !bug
<FisherPrice70> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<FisherPrice70> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<dserban_> why is it that when I throw in a dvd... I get a message in mythbuntu that it failed to mount "dvdname"... mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected etc etc...  oooohhh.. maybe if I check fstab
<gunni> I got some problems running 0.22 weekly build. I uninstalled, reinstalled frontend and mythtv-common, because of some dependency problems while installing (theme related). Now i got no OSD in media. On my other machine everything is fine. I tried changing the theme and rendermethod but nothing works. Is there a chance to find out whats wrong? I mentioned, that GANT theme is missing. Is this correct, or may this be the reason?
<gunni> The only osd that is working is the menu, but everything else like info, progressbar, pause osd is not
<wombo_> yeah I think there where problems
<wombo_> try updating again aftermidnight GMT
<superm1> the latest build shuffled a whole bunch of themes around
<superm1> the next one should be fine
<MythbuntuGuest48> Hello everyone, I have a quick question regarding the weekly builds and plugins.  It doesn't look like Mythstream or Mythmovies are in the repository for 9.04 jaunty.  I have universe and multiverse enabled on the main repositories.  Is there another repository I need to add?
<squidly> MythbuntuGuest48: mythstream is does not work correctly anymore AFAIK, looks like mythmovies may have been missed
<squidly> actually I see it now
<squidly> so mythmovies should work
<squidly> apt-get install mythmovies
<squidly> are you using -turnk or -fixes?
<orificium_> Something wrong with the latest auto-builds?  I'm getting "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mythtv-common_0.22.0~trunk21765-0ubuntu0~mythbuntu1_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/mythtv/themes/MythCenter-wide/ui/background.png', which is also in package mythtv-theme-mythcenter-wide"
<orificium_> and t leaves me with broken packages
<tgm4883> orificium, yea, they will be fixed in about 6 hours
<orificium_> the details show dependency issues.  I was gonna put it up on pastebin, but it looks like those issues have been fixed?
<chris|> hi guys. Quick question, does mythbuntu have any support to work as a pulseaudio sound server oob?
<tgm4883> chris|, IIRC, mythtv does not work with pulseaudio, you have to disable it
<Keli> Just installed Mythbuntu 9,04 and selected proprietary Nvidia graphics driver, X wouldn't start after boot, complaining about missing symbol AllocateScreenPrivateIndex referenced by nvidia_drv
<chris|> tgm4883, I've noticed the pulseaudio client package is installed by default on mythbuntu. does this mean it can work with a remote pulseaudio server?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-09-13
<dserban_> hmm on 9.04 mythbuntu consistently freezes...  how can I diagnose what it doesn't like about the box?
<dserban_> Only real difference from the default install is that I setup my own partitions
<dserban_> secondly, why do my ide(pata) drives get assigned scsi device names?  seems later on hal has issues with it
<foxbuntu> dserban_, freezes while doing what?
<tgm4883> dserban_, by scsi device names, i'm assuming you mean sdX, and it has been that way for years
<dserban_> foxbuntu, well when I install it, it hits a certain percentage on install and the system hard locks...  I can't see dmesg output I can't alt-sysrq etc... how do ubuntu bug reporters figure out wth is going on?
<dserban_> tgm4883, yeah I kinda figured.  I've been running debian for years and it hasn't been like that... so I guess noob to ubuntu question
<dserban_> wow I was late in responding heh..
<dserban_> ran stress.. o ooohh dmesg returned something fun
<dserban_> Bad page state in process 'kswapd0'
<dserban_> with a backtrace
<dserban_> hrrm looks like I may have to play with kernel params...  or try a backported kernel?  problem is... this happens on install ... yech
<PMantis> I'm familiar with LTSP already, but are there instructions for setting up a diskless server *without* using the control centre gui? My server has no gui.
<superm1> PMantis, i'd X forward MCC then
<superm1> there is a command line option to build the diskless stuff, but i dont think it'd nicely documented anywhere
<PMantis> I'd like to learn that anyway.
<PMantis> ltsp-build-client I'm sure.
<superm1> yeah that's the basis for it
<PMantis> Personally, I don't like letting some script I didn't write run wild and configure things on a multi-purposed server.
<Daviey> PMantis: in which case, it's unwise to use any distribution..
<Daviey> you should build your operating system from scratch,
<PMantis> If mythbuntu was the only thing that used PXE, and myth was the only thing on the server, then NBD.
<PMantis> I also have regular LTSP running, so don't want the scripts to modify that, but build a different chroot instead.
<PMantis> Daviey: I think that would be carrying it too far. ;)
<PMantis> Although I have used gentoo stage 1 before... that's close! :)
<Daviey> PMantis: well the people that created MCC are the same people that maintain the mythtv packages..
<Daviey> So if you don't trust us to with the scripts inside MCC, how can you trust us with the myth packages?
<PMantis> It doesn't have anything to do with trust. Most GUI's made for lay people assume non-complicated and dedicated setups. As such, its likely it was written assuming no other LTSP chroots will be on the server, and installs the the myth chroot in /opt/ltsp/i386, which is already taken. As such, I'd like to run ltsp-build-client myself to build the frontend environment.
<PMantis> That's all...
<Daviey> ok
<Daviey> on that noted
<Daviey> !bed > Daviey
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about bed > Daviey
<afarris01> Hey everybody... I'm new to Mythtv, and I had some questions...
<afarris01>      1. I've got DirectTV Satellite TV... is this going to make it difficult/impossible for me to run MythTV?
<afarris01>      2. Are there any recommended tuner cards for using with Satellite TV?
<afarris01>      3. Are all tuner cards limited to the number of channels that they can access? is this a hardware limitation?
<afarris01> Thanks! :)
<dserban_> Well I'm not entirely familiar with direct tv since I'm canuckistanian.  But as long as there's a way to connect the receiver to the myth box, it's usable.  Either direct (firewire/serial/usb) or via an ir transmitter.  Such as commandir.
<dserban_> Depends if you want HD content, though again, can't really help you there as I'm resisting HD like the plague.
<dserban_> But hauppauge seems to make something useful.
<dserban_> 3.  channels aren't really limited as if you're using a receiver (direct tv receiver) then you have no limit on channels at the card.
<dserban_> Since the set top box will do the channel changing
<afarris01> thanks! from looking at various tuner cards, it kept saying that the card was limited to using 125 channels or some such
<afarris01> HD content isnt a concern for me... I dont really care about it that much, so long as the quality is good enough that i can still see it
<afarris01> and how do you hook up the reciever to the myth box? I was kind of under the impression that I would remove my set-top box and replace it with the Myth box
<afarris01> is it more like I keep the set-top box i was given, and i chain the myth box off of it?
<dserban_> yep that's how it works... you connect either through component or err the regular way
<dserban_> and you connect to the card
<dserban_> which then encodes your video stream for myth to use
<dserban_> control wise you'd use firewire, or serial or usb.  depends on your receiver and what's available
<dserban_> just google it
<dserban_> then... the channel control is based on those connections... if neither work then  you need an ir transmitter
<afarris01> awesome. Thanks for the info. I've still got a lot of reading to do before I actually get to set it up, but I'm pretty excited already. MythTV looks awesome and I can't wait to play with it
<map7> can anyone help me with modeline configuration under xorg?
<map7> I cannot seem to make the resolution narrower or shorter.
<scales11> hi all i just had a quick question, how does one running mythtv get program guide info? it used to be free from direct something, but they got bought and now they arent free..
<gunni> scales11: Sometimes (like here in germany) EPG data is in the broadcast, or you can use xmltv if available for your country
<scales11> i am in usa...i am pretty sure they dont broadcast it
<scales11> so i would need to use xml..
<plagerism> So anyone running mythbuntu karmic koala?
<tgm4883> !schedules% | scales11
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about schedules%
<tgm4883> !sd | scales11
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about sd
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> scales11, use schedules direct, it's $20/year
<scales11> tgm4883: yeah i know, it just have win7 and its media center is pretty darn good, there are just a few features that mythtv has that are nice.
<scales11> tgm4883: and the schedule thing used to be free! i have a problem with companies coming along and making people pay for things that they used to get for free
<tgm4883> scales11, IIRC, thats not entirely what happened
<scales11> tgm4883: right, they had problems, got bought out?
<scales11> something like that?
<scales11> i havent used mythtv in years...
<scales11> so i am a little out of the loop
<tgm4883> no, IIRC, zap2it stopped offering the xml data period. Some mythtv guys scrambled to get something in place and made a deal with TMS to get channel data. The mythtv guys founded SD, and have to pay for the data.
<tgm4883> They only wanted to charge what it cost, which goes down per subscriber in economies of scale
<tgm4883> so in the begining it was $20/3 months cause they didn't know how much it would cost
<tgm4883> they must have got enough subscribers to bring it down to $20/year shortly after that ( 2-3 months)
<scales11> ah
<scales11> i see
<scales11> well i can respect that
<scales11> thanks for the info
<tgm4883> np
<scales11> i will be back with more questions later :P gtg for now
<amy_> I just installed mythbuntu via Wubi. When I run it, I get "cannot connect to database" each time. I have tried enabling the mysql server and the primary backend role in the mythbuntu control centre, but I'm still having the same problem. How do i set up MySQL for mythtv?
<sigkill_> hey, it seems, annoyingly, that  since i enabled vnc in the control center and rebooted, that vnc hasnt restarted
<sigkill_> how does one manually start it from the cli?
<sigkill_> there's nothing in /etc/init.d/
<sigkill_> and annoyingly the backend is headless
<amy_> I think I fixed my own problem...
<pigeta> hi all
<pigeta> i have a thermaltake mozart media lab
<pigeta> and i want to install mythbuntu
<pigeta> anyone here has the same case?
<amy_> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<amy_> I did a dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-backend which fixed my other problem. my new problem is that ubuntu doesn't appear to have a driver for my capture card. it's "Multimedia controller: Fujitsu Limited. Device 202a." Does anyone here know how to get this card working? (or know of someplace else besides #ubuntu where I could ask about it?)
<amy_> Apparently nobody knows. I've been staring at mythbuntu for hours and it's obviously not going to work on my machine.
<PLC> Hi
<orificium_> Anyone using JAMU?  According to the wiki, its shipped with Mythtv, but I'm not finding it.
<orificium_> Nevermind, found it :)
<tgm4883> !hello | PLC
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about hello
<PLC> I'm french
<PLC> I buy a Dvico station .... but it's very bad system
<PLC> I think, i'm going to make a HTPC with Mythtv
<PLC> but i don't know if we can do all thing with the remote
<PLC> a remote *
<tgm4883> all things?
<PLC> yes
<tgm4883> like what?
<tgm4883> you can do anything in MythTV with a remote
<PLC> navigate in all system without mouse and keyboard
<tgm4883> yea, you can do that, some remotes are limited by the amounts of buttons they have though
<PLC> ok
<PLC> you can have 2 tuner ?
<PLC> +s
<PLC> record one tv station and see another or watch DivX
<PLC> ?
<tgm4883> yes, you can have many tuners distributed accross multiple computers
<tgm4883> or in the same computer
<PLC> ok
<tgm4883> and yes, watch one, record another
<PLC> the same for me :p
<tgm4883> or record 2
<tgm4883> also
<PLC> héhé
<PLC> :)
<tgm4883> !multirec
<tgm4883> hmm
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about multirec
<PLC> cool
<PLC> you can record 2 channel and watch a media file like MP3 / MP4 ... AVI .... stream .. ??? :D
<tgm4883> yes
<PLC> GREAT =)
<PLC> it's for me ^^
<PLC> how many time you must wait before use the system ?
<PLC> or swap between applications ?
<tgm4883> i'm not sure what you mean
<PLC> I want to create a HTPC with this system (ubuntu + MythTV)
<PLC> the time of the boot is long ?
<PLC> I know the hardware change the value ... but :p
<tgm4883> booting depends on the system
<tgm4883> but it's usually pretty quick
<PLC> less 30Seconds ?
<PLC> if I do this box .... I use a good hardware
<tgm4883> probably about that, usually you don't turn your computer off so it can record programs that you set schedules for
<PLC> oups
<PLC> :p
<PLC> sorry
<tgm4883> dont worry about it, happens all the time
<PLC> shortcut fails :p
<PLC> another problem come ...
<PLC> is the consumption of the system
<PLC> in stand by
<tgm4883> no idea
<PLC> i know ...
<PLC> a standard PC is 150-200W
<PLC> in stand by .... mini 100W
<PLC> I want to install on a Mac Mini
<PLC> but some problems appear with the tuner
<PLC> consumption is 15W
<PLC> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Installing_MythTV_on_an_Intel_Mac_Mini_using_Ubuntu
<PLC> :)
<PLC> i try to find with tuner DVB :D
<PLC> i go to my bed
<PLC> bye !
<PLC> :)
<gizmobay> Okay, this must be an easy question. How do you shutdown the Mythbuntu from the CLI? I use sudo shutdown now but it doesn't shut all the way down.
<Daviey> gizmobay: try sudo halt
<gizmobay> okay, I'll try that next time
<Daviey> gizmobay: shutdown doesn't poweroff without the -h switch.
<gizmobay> aww, I see. Thanks
<superm1> or sudo poweroff
<rhpot1991> @delete - test
<Zinn> I just deleted: - test
<rhpot1991> @delete test
<Zinn> I just deleted: test
<rhpot1991> @delete tgm4883
<Zinn> I just deleted: tgm4883
<rhpot1991> @delete thingy
<Zinn> I just deleted: thingy
<tgm4883> @delete rhpot1991
<Zinn> I just deleted: rhpot1991
<rhpot1991> !stab tgm4883
 * Zinn stabs tgm4883 with a rusty spork.
<tgm4883> :(
<Daviey> /sbin/poweroff = /sbin/halt :P
<Daviey> == /sbin/reboot
<Daviey> but i suspect reboot knows how it was spawned :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-09-13
<fluvvell> Hi guys, during a mythbuntu upgrade, the fonts have all blown out to a large size. I've discovered the DPI setting for the SAMSUNG tv has set itself to 305. Do I change this by editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<fluvvell> Its the second time I've found it on a samsung tv, and don't think I fixed it on the other yet either.
 * fluvvell blushes
<fluvvell> its in the wiki
<fluvvell> is there a way to manually set the PIN number if the schema wont upgrade to the latest 1254 ?
<fluvvell> or a way to manually upgrade the schema using command line?
<aormond> Hello folks. I could use some advice if anybody has some.
<aormond> My Mythbuntu box which has worked great for months started having problems this afternoon after a power outtage.
<aormond> I can only get it to boot as far as the mythbuntu loading screen, and then it just stops.
<aormond> This is Mythbuntu 9.10
<aormond> I've run fsck... it didn't seem to find anything.
<aormond> Let's see... what else have I tried...
<aormond> If I boot in recovery mode, it will give me a command line login. I can successfully login with my username. I'm not sure if that's useful at all.
<mrand> aormond: I'm only here long enough to type this one message... but you might try repairing your database.
<aormond> Thanks for the tip. I'll google that. :)
<aormond> Ok. I tried this: mysqlcheck -r -umythtv -p<password> mythconverg
<aormond> But it still won't get past the loading screen
<aormond> and I just ran optimize_mythdb.pl as well. Still not working.
<aormond> I restored a backup of my database (I believe successfully). But the system still won't load
<tgm4883> aormond, try hitting esc during boot and seeing if there are any error messages
<aormond> It disappears so fast. I'll try again, but I think it said something about the time being in the future?
<aormond> I didn't see that message this time.
<aormond> Now it's doing the Filesytem checks (with the little mythbuntu logo on screen). It doesnt usually do that.
<aormond> But it froze at 89% complete.
<aormond> Now I can't even boot into recovery mode. Every reboot is a little different. It's really frustrating.
<aormond> If anybody has any ideas, please contact me @gmail.com . Much appreciated.
<dewman> rhpot1991, you around?
<rhpot1991> dewman: kinda, whats up?
<dewman> rhpot1991, I was looking at what you had said on bug 633725.
<Zinn> Bug 633725 in mythexport (Ubuntu) "package mythexport 2.1.5-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided, Incomplete] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/633725
<dewman> phpadmin reports 5.1.41-3ubuntu12.6
<rhpot1991> dewman: is this box a fresh install or an upgrade?
<dewman> its an upgrade.
<dewman> to 10.04 from 9.10
<dewman> err, was
<rhpot1991> that mysql version look ok
<rhpot1991> dewman: can you pastebin your /etc/mysql/my.cnf ?
<dewman> yep...
<rhpot1991> ok I'll have a look at it when I get back from lunch
<dewman> rhpot1991, here you go..... http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/U16BLfH4
<dewman> thanks
<qwebirc99225> I'm sorry to bother everyone but I had a problem and was hoping someone could help me
<qwebirc99225> I'm trying to mount my 500GB usb drive formatted in fat32 in mythbuntu
<qwebirc99225> when I plug it in nothing happens, it does not get mounted in the /media directory
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-09-14
<Azelphur> are there maverick packages in the mythbuntu ppa?
<Azelphur> I upgraded to maverick and can't connect to the backend anymore because my front end is newer and the ppa doesn't appear to have any maverick D:
<qwebirc90150> Hi anyone who's here. I was wondering if someone could help me with I hope a simple problem.
<qwebirc90150> I'm trying to change the default sound device on my mythbuntu install to be a R4350 HDMI output
<tgm4883> Azelphur, yea there should be
<tgm4883> for 0.23.1 and 0.24(trunk)
<Azelphur> I'm 0.23 D:
<tgm4883> the minimum version for maverick is 0.23.1
<tgm4883> you could upgrade your backend to 0.23.1
<Azelphur> I see
<qwebirc90150> anyone know how to set the default sound device in mythbuntu?
<dewman> rhpot1991, did you get a chance to check that pastebin out?
<dmfrey> Good evening all, i have been running into an issue lately...my media center remote control stops responding after a short while.  You can see in syslog lirc trying to connect every minute once this starts.  any ideas?
<dmfrey> restarting lirc doesn't fix it, only option is to reboot
<rhpot1991> dewman: yep, I need to try to find the original bug which I thought it was, config looked ok when I had a peek
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: smells like hardware, but thats always my first guess
<dmfrey> rhpot1991: how's it going?  yeah, my thoughts too
<dmfrey> some people on the forum were saying that on some nvidia hardware, the mce usb receivers stop responding
<dmfrey> not sure why it is happening all of sudden, though
<dewman> rhpot1991, thanks....If you want I can attach it to report....
<dewman> my.cnf that is.
<dewman> i attached my.cnf and added mysql version as well. thanks. =)
<CyberKnet> howdy folks.
<CyberKnet> my root drive fell over this weekend (but not before I made a backup of the root partition).
<CyberKnet> So I have the mysql database from the system... and a fresh install of mythbuntu.
<CyberKnet> I followed instructions from http://www.mythpvr.com/mythtv/tips/migrate-recordings.html to move my recording db records from the old db to the new db
<Zinn> [www.mythpvr.com] Migrate MythTV Recordings to a New Server | MythTV
<CyberKnet> however they show up in mythweb but not the frontend
<CyberKnet> I'm thinking a new table is needed since that guide was written... any thoughts?
<CyberKnet> nvr mnd
<rhpot1991> dewman: looks like some of the mysql guys are in on that bug now
<dewman> cool. I havent checked it today.....
<rhpot1991> bug 633725
<Zinn> Bug 633725 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (Ubuntu) "mysql thread_stack parameter too low, causing usage problems." [Low, Incomplete] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/633725
<rhpot1991> you can try bumping the thread_stack as mentioned in there in your my.cnf and then restart mysql and then reinstall mythexport and report back as to if it helps
<dewman> ok i will try it first with 192,
<rhpot1991> dewman: well it should be at 192 already
<rhpot1991> ya it is, just checked your config
<dewman> rhpot1991, ok, I havent had a chance to change it yet, wife is watching something.... since its at 192, I can go ahead and bump it to 256
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-09-15
<ball> Is an Atom 230 and Intel 945GC (D945GCLF mainboard) sufficient for SDTV?
<rhpot1991> ball: most likely
<rhpot1991> thats gotta be close to what I had in my eee1000 and that ran SD just fine
<ball> rhpot1991: I hope so.  I can't afford a new machine and will need a DVR of some sort, probably by the end of the month.
<ball> Is this fair? http://potchery.blogspot.com/2010/09/homebrew.html
<Zinn> [potchery.blogspot.com] The Potchery: Homebrew?
<ball> I should retitle that.
<ball> I'll be back shortly.
<ball> Are there any nettops that work with Mythbuntu out of the box?
<ball> ...or rather ones that work well with Mythbuntu?
<ball> ...or mITX boards?
<rileyp> is anyone using the 256 nvidia driver or are there issues
<dewman> rhpot1991, did you see what I added to that?
<rhpot1991> dewman: that it still failed after you bumped it up?
<dewman> yep...
<dewman> wonder if I should try to restart the backend...I only did mysql.
<rhpot1991> dewman: wont matter
<rhpot1991> its a mysql issue
<rhpot1991> you could try rebooting the box to make sure the mysql change takes, but simply restarting mysql should work
<dewman> ok. rebooting.....
<dewman> rhpot1991, yeah reboot didnt help.
<rileyp>  is the 256  nvidia driver all good for mythtv and xbmc or are there still problems? I'm using 195 at the moment
<rhpot1991> dewman: didn't expect it to really
<rhpot1991> dewman: might need to wait and see what some of the mysql guys come up with
<dewman> no problem.... =)
<dewman> its not a big deal, i have plenty of other things that I should be fixing.... hehehe
<kth1> hello guys - is there anywhere a documentation - how to use mythtv api to write plugins ? in c++/java/ruby ?
<Gibby> i just installed the mythtvbuntu lirc package, it gave me a configuring lirc pop up, i have custom config i want to use, what do i choose for the 2 options?
<Gibby> ok, n/m figured that out... now how do i troubleshoot. I have 2 different irsend configs i am trying... neither working where do i start to troubleshoot?
<Gibby> anyone use an USB IR blaster to control a STB?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-09-16
<qwebirc68903> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<qwebirc68903> um. is it just me or do i see the mysql password for thaqt site.
<qwebirc68903> anyways, just installed mythbuntu. says updates available, tried to update, asks for root password. i never set one.
<|devicenull|> How exactly would I get the setup program to run again?  It seems during the install of mythtv-backend, it never got around to creating the mysql databases
<|devicenull|> ah
<|devicenull|> remove the mythtv-database package
<fluvvell> qwebirc68903, what about your login password ?
<Gibby> how do i remove nouveau from mythbuntu?
<Gibby> i hate nouveau....
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-09-17
<mrand> you can't just remove the package?
<superm1> it's a kernel module
<superm1> if you install the closed source driver it will deactivate it
<Gibby> superm1; that is what i am trying it won't let me install it since nouveau is in use
<Gibby> think i found my issue though since i am using diskless....
<superm1> Gibby, oh this is with diskless...
<superm1> that probably complicates things in some ways
<Gibby> superm1, got it working finally :) and with sound out the hdmi
<Gibby> just got back from class, so a fresh look at it helped
<Gibby> playing the vdpau high
<fluvvell> anyone familiar with firestarter firewall, and how to get it to allow dhcp for my client machines?
<superm1> Gibby, i think you would be the best person to help us get the diskless GUI alive agian for 11.04 :)
<superm1> since you're figuring out the hacks and what not that are necessary
<superm1> try to keep notes of everything you're having to do for making stuff work
<Gibby> that i do, i never even saw any reference to a gui
<Gibby> fluvvell: firestarter shouldn't block dhcp
<fluvvell> Gibby, yeah its the 255.255.255.255 broadcast request for dhcp that seems to not be being answered
<asphere> My xfce task bar stopped getting covered up by mythfrontend
<asphere> autohide of task bar is ok... ish
<asphere> better fix out there?
<Gibby> i never had the problem and i don't have any policies
<fluvvell> I'm using a gsm stick, ppp0 and wanting to run clients off eth0.  I've got a wireless ap on it and the clients auth fine but the requests are being logged at the syslog level and the client gives up after getting no ip address.
<Gibby_away> fluvvell: just add the whole subnet
<fluvvell> yeah, but it doesn't have an ip address at this stage, and I can't seem to just allow all on eth0
<superm1> Gibby_away, yeah the GUI has needed to be reworked for the current MCC api
<superm1> no one has done that yet
<fluvvell> Gibby_away, what is your network setup ?
<henk_> Anybody experience with smartcard readers? Mine keeps saying "EHStatusHandlerThread() Error powering up card." (yes, I'm trying to 'share' the card with myself)
<_olo_> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<ComradeHaz`> Eveing all. Just settled down to watch a dvd iso and everytime I tried to play one I just got a blank screen. Killing that gets me back to a blank screen with a curser but trying to restart mythfrontend throws mythfrontend.real: cannot connect to X server
<ComradeHaz`> any ideas wtf's gone wrong?!
<rhpot1991> drm?
<ComradeHaz`> Nope, all drm free.
<rhpot1991> some sort of unsupported dvd/menu system?
<ComradeHaz`> But it's the not being able to start frontend that's really odd
<ComradeHaz`> Nah, played it before.
<rhpot1991> ComradeHaz`: is it in iso form?
<ComradeHaz`> About to watch second episod on the dvd
<ComradeHaz`> Yes.
<rhpot1991> not in a storage group?
<rhpot1991> !iso
<Zinn> Storage Groups are a streaming method of transmitting material to a frontend, meaning they don't provide block-level access to the file in question. An ISO is a disk image, and requires block-level access. Upstream has a plan to simulate a block device across the network using NBD for 0.24. Until then you can use the following workaround: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/7
<ComradeHaz`> nah on nfs
<ComradeHaz`> As I say, it worked before and it's the not being able to start frontend that's odd
<ComradeHaz`> also xfce doesn't seem to be running propperly
<ComradeHaz`> there's no menu bar....
<ComradeHaz`> Really wierd.
<ComradeHaz`> .... and I cannot vnc it which is also very unusual
<ComradeHaz`> something seems to have broken :S
<rhpot1991> ComradeHaz`: tried rebooting since this happened?
<rhpot1991> sounds like something is out of whack
 * rhpot1991 waits to get yelled at from hads
<ComradeHaz`> yeah, the machine is mostly off
<ComradeHaz`> not using backend functionalities yet
 * ComradeHaz` <---- noob to Myth TV
<ComradeHaz`> But yeah, truth is, something has happened.
<ComradeHaz`> OOps.
<rhpot1991> sounds like an issue with your session which should be resolved by restarting or logging out and back in
<ComradeHaz`> I have replaced all hardware except GPU and HDD :D
<ComradeHaz`> As I say, rebooted numerous times.
<ComradeHaz`> Rebooting is pretty much the only way to get out of it when it freezes
<ComradeHaz`> Just got a flashing red screen :S
<hads> rhpot1991: It's too early for yelling I just had breakfast :)
<ComradeHaz`> OK, so when it crashes, I think it crashes the whole of XFCE
<ComradeHaz`> how can I run thing such that I get a debug?
<ComradeHaz`> I believe I have got debugging installed / enabled?
<ComradeHaz`> *-?
<ComradeHaz`> OK, getting 'Timed out waiting for video buffers' if I run from terminal
<Gibby> ComradeHaz`: frontend logs?
<ComradeHaz`> Ah. People are alive :D I just grabbed a spare HDD to do a fresh install on.
<Gibby> scrap that :) diskless... :) i know.. i know.... but yes /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log pastebin it
<ComradeHaz`> Well. Actually, things are a little, uh, interesting.
<ComradeHaz`> Video output goes blank for install.
 * ComradeHaz` suspects whatever issue is manifesting itself here may be the cause of his problems once booted.
<ComradeHaz`> Note again, I have stuck the HDD and GPU into a new box
 * ComradeHaz` is perplexed
<Gibby> did you try a livecd?
<ComradeHaz`> Yeah, that's what I'm playing with.
<ComradeHaz`> Get the menue
<ComradeHaz`> ie Try withut installing, install, check cd etc
<Gibby> install openssh-server so you can grab the logs while it happens
<ComradeHaz`> Well, as I say, I now have a blank hdd in there.
<ComradeHaz`> and given I am not even able to get the installer to disply on this box, I'm thinking it's not,iking some part of the hardware
<ComradeHaz`> I can stick the other drive back in I suppose
<ComradeHaz`> as I say, it throws 'Timed out waiting for video buffers' when I try and play an iso
<ComradeHaz`> though does at least boot
<Gibby> put the iso on the frontend and try it
<Gibby> also you can try playing it with VLC over your NFS setup
<ComradeHaz`> :D I AM
<ComradeHaz`> I only have one Myth box
<ComradeHaz`> not using backend functions yet
<ComradeHaz`> just using to play video files acquired from elsewhare atm
<ComradeHaz`> So, could you humour me and help me troubleshoot not being able to install!
<Gibby> ahh ok but the ISO is on another computer and mounted via NFS right?
<ComradeHaz`> Yes.
<ComradeHaz`> Not being able to install becasue as soon as I hit try without installing or install, the video output drops off.
<ComradeHaz`> no tty's working at all.
<Gibby> does that disc work in another machine?
<ComradeHaz`> Yeah
<Gibby> as of today?
<ComradeHaz`> I can hear it's carrying on loading.
<Gibby> is it on board video or add in card?
<ComradeHaz`> I imagine it's booting all the way to the desktp when I hit try without installing.
<ComradeHaz`> both, using add-in.
<ComradeHaz`> pretty sure other is disabled.
<Gibby> do you have antoher monitor to plug in to both?
<ComradeHaz`> let's see.
<ComradeHaz`> 'No signal'
<ComradeHaz`> Machine is pingable.
<Gibby> ugh, i hate on call week
<ComradeHaz`> :S
<ComradeHaz`> On call for anything exciting?!
 * ComradeHaz` is on call but enjoys the shouts!
<Gibby> on call for solaris/hpux/aix/red hat/suse
<ComradeHaz`> :S
<Gibby> about 450 servers
 * ComradeHaz` is on call for 4x4 response team - help out emergency services in poor weather
<ComradeHaz`> much more fun than server admin :D
<Gibby> i do that too, firefighter
<Gibby> we had a good stormy summer this year
<ComradeHaz`> Oooh, funkeh
<ComradeHaz`> Aye, thing is we only have to do the fun stuff
<ComradeHaz`> not actually an emergency service, they just call us if they need our (vehicles) help
<ComradeHaz`> So we drive the police about in the snow and tow ambulances out of mud if they get stuck in a field etc etc
<Gibby> ahhhh
<Gibby> have the fun is running code
<ComradeHaz`> Anyway, just writing an ubuntu image to disc
<ComradeHaz`> I'm betting I'll get no video but get drums
<Gibby> you writing it at the slowest speed?
<ComradeHaz`> Nope, running varify.
<ComradeHaz`> *verify
<Gibby> goodluck with that
 * ComradeHaz` has good discs and good burner.
<ComradeHaz`> Right.
 * ComradeHaz` has drums but no video.
<ComradeHaz`> Time to pop over to general Ubuntu?
<Gibby> hmmm
<Gibby> take out the video card
<ComradeHaz`> Hmm.
<ComradeHaz`> yeah, I have the card that was originally in this box
<Gibby> well just pull it, and use the on board
<Gibby> hmm how do i configure an IR remote?
<ComradeHaz`> Well, teh onboard is no good to me
<ComradeHaz`> I require hdmi output
<ComradeHaz`> (not using that atm, btw)
<Gibby> well if you want to troubleshoot you have to do it
<ComradeHaz`> Oh, sure.
<ComradeHaz`> On it.
<ComradeHaz`> Internal card working.
<ComradeHaz`> *Onboard
<ComradeHaz`> So somehow this motherboard disagrees with this GPU?!
<Gibby> :)
<Gibby> see we are getting somewhere
<ComradeHaz`> only place I know I am getting is sad.
<Gibby> put the other card back in, go to bios and disable on board
<ComradeHaz`> Done.
<ComradeHaz`> wondered if I might be marginal on PSU power, so tried unplugging hdd
<ComradeHaz`> no help
<Gibby> does it have its own power?
<ComradeHaz`> Nope.
<ComradeHaz`> It's only a little fanless GT210
<Gibby> ahh ok
<ComradeHaz`> This is bloody wierd
<ComradeHaz`> Never seeen anything like this.
<ComradeHaz`> What is different between the latter part of teh boot and that menu?
<ComradeHaz`> Further, how come I could boot to the frontend and it only fall over when I tried to play those iso images.
<ComradeHaz`> Further still, how come I managed to play an mkv on it successfully yesterday when I first put it together
 * ComradeHaz` is confused.
<Gibby> no clue
 * ComradeHaz` went foraging in the kitchen for something to cheer him up
 * ComradeHaz` returned with his Dad's last bottle of a particular cider
 * ComradeHaz` forgot until he had opened it that it was being saved
<Gibby> well, now if i can only figure out my IR remote....
<ComradeHaz`> In what regard?
<Gibby> how to heck do i program it, i plugged in the usb reciever and selected mce usb all in MCC but only a couple buttons work
<ComradeHaz`> Think that's just in frontend options
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-09-18
<ComradeHaz`> I'd tell you for sure if my machine worked :D
<ComradeHaz`> So, somewhat interestingly, I've just managed to install Windows 7
<Gibby> hmm
<Gibby> try to boot to livecd now
<ComradeHaz`> Yeah, did. No go.
<ComradeHaz`> Even upgraded BIOS while I was in wondows.
<Gibby> hmmmm
<fluvvell> Gibby, remote?
<Gibby> fluvvell, yes an IR remote
 * fluvvell spent previous week in lirc lockdown, not getting out until it was working
<fluvvell> not much experience with mce though, mainly hauppauge
<Gibby> fluvvell, over in mythtv-users they think my receiver is using devinput and not lirc
<fluvvell> Gibby, thought devinput was used by lirc,
<fluvvell> dev/input
<fluvvell> There are about 5 "ducks" that need to get in a row to make lirc work
<fluvvell> device module (unless already in kernel) hardware.conf  , lircd.conf  and lircrc
<fluvvell> well thats 4, but a serial one needs two devices installed
<Gibby> lirc uses /dev/lirc devinput is /dev/input/mouse and /dev/input/keyboard from my understanding
<fluvvell> yeah but in your /etc/lirc/hardware.conf it should be dev/input
<Gibby> nope /dev/lirc0
<Gibby> should i change it?
<fluvvell> then iirc  something like /dev/input/event#    =5, 6 or 7  depending on what /proc/bus/input/devices says
<Gibby> i have event 0-7
<fluvvell> does it say an mce device in your /proc/bus/input/devices file ?
<Gibby> hmm nope
<fluvvell> mm, must be something compatible. Pastebin?
<Gibby> http://pastebin.com/e3wujeS5
<Gibby> it is the HOLTEK i think
<fluvvell> yeah, was wondering that.
<Gibby> this is it from lsusb Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1241:e000 Belkin
<fluvvell> event 4 and 4
<fluvvell> Oh, Belkin?
<Gibby> so i need to edit /etc/lirc/hardware.conf and make REMOTE_DEVICE="/dev/input/event4" ?
<fluvvell> Wonder why they dont identify as belkin in the devices.
<fluvvell> well yes, or 3
<Gibby> which one is it? lol
<fluvvell> you're gonna have to try each one individually
<fluvvell> and REMOTE_DRIVER="dev/input"
<fluvvell> next is to check on what is coming in as codes
<fluvvell> and that is irrecord
<Gibby> thought it was irw
<Gibby> REMOTE_DRIVER="dev/input"
<fluvvell> you're not at irw yet
<Gibby> REMOTE_DEVICE="/dev/input/event3"
<fluvvell> yep
<Gibby> right?
<fluvvell> do irrecord --help
<fluvvell> you'll need irrecord -H dev/input -d /dev/input/event3 -n   belkinremote.conf
<fluvvell> or name the file whatever suits really. the -n stops forcing you to use pre-determined names for the buttons
<Gibby> do i need to use sudo?
<fluvvell> yep
<Gibby> ok i got alot of ................... when i held the up arrow on the remote
<fluvvell> good!
<fluvvell> I take it you're following the onscreen instructions
<Gibby> nope lol, it just said Hold down an arbitrary button so i did and that was it
<fluvvell> well yes, thats the first instruction lol!
<fluvvell> you have to keep holding it down till it says stop!
<fluvvell> or RETURN or somesuch
<fluvvell> I'm guessing you didn't find the exact remote descriptor in MCC ?
<Gibby> nope not in MCC the remote is a Hootoo :)
<fluvvell> eek, sounds like something from Hotel Rwanda!
<fluvvell> so yeah, go through and name your buttons then check out the file it created.  I guess I've sometimes redone this 3 or 4 times for a remote until I was happy with it.
<Gibby> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160436944155&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
<Zinn> [cgi.ebay.com] eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
<fluvvell> spam ?
<fluvvell> ubotu: spam
<fluvvell> urr, wrong channel.
<Gibby> no not spam, the remote i got
<fluvvell> oohhhh, thats cheap.
<fluvvell> lol "Remote Control for Windows XP/Vistar"    <--   Vistar ????
<fluvvell> right, you might have a wiggly stick for mouse emulation?   or perhaps just the arrow keys.
<fluvvell> so yeah, it was definately event 3
<Gibby> ok lol
<Gibby> i like cheap
<fluvvell> I'm not so familiar with everything to understand what KEY=10000 7 ff800000 7ff febeffdf ffefffff ffffffff fffffffe  means, but its probably in there somewhere to do with pulse timing.
<fluvvell> so what does your belkinremote.conf  file look like?
<Gibby> just finished, only 4 keys were not recongnized, standby(dont care) volume + and - i do care, and mouse don't care
<Gibby> o and mute
<Gibby> all codes are 0x0
<fluvvell> volume + and -, thats odd
<fluvvell> maybe your existing keyboard has them as well.
<Gibby> has what?
<Gibby> right now volume works tho
<fluvvell> the last part of the trick involves creating an lircrc file than goes in your /home/user/.mythtv/   directory that tells myth what buttons do what.  Look at the one thats been created for you already for ideas,  it will be a simlink into one ofthe usr/share/lirc   files
<Gibby> seems as if when i push the mouse button it all goes funky, i push it again and it comes back, pause and play don't work and now menu key
<fluvvell> so by defining the button names in the lircrc file you get all of your buttons working.  Voila.
<fluvvell> and increased understanding in the process.
<Gibby> http://pastebin.com/ihHeScYA
<Gibby> that is my  belkinremote.conf
<Gibby> doesn't look right
<fluvvell> looks good.
<fluvvell> oh no\
<Gibby> http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/holtek/lircd.conf
<Zinn> [lirc.sourceforge.net]
<fluvvell> you're right, all oxo!!
<fluvvell> 0x0 lol
<Gibby> found though... it might work, i was serarching for belkin and hootoo before holtek might work
<fluvvell> yeah, if holtek is in the mcc, that would be a way to go.
<fluvvell> but I think you screwed up some part of the detection process, it looks at timing and gap pulses
<fluvvell> if it gets those wrong, you're recording is pulp.
<Gibby> re did, just did 1 button it got it
<Gibby> doing 50 buttons is a pain
<fluvvell> yeah, it takes a while.  Someone should write a script with the pre-determined names or a skip key
<fluvvell> at least irrecord is better than nothing.
<Gibby> true i am trying MCC
<fluvvell> wll looking in the mythtv.org wiki, you could also use xev, which I haven't done because I don't have an MCE remote, I have hauppauge.
<Zinn> [mythtv.org] MythTV, Open Source DVR
<fluvvell> I have what purports to be an MCE type receiver but its not.
<fluvvell> or  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Generic_HID_%22MCE%22_Remotes
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Generic HID "MCE" Remotes - MythTV
<fluvvell> but you then need to remap keys from it.
<Gibby> ugghhhhh
<Gibby> where to start
<Gibby> well another beer first
<fluvvell> yeah.  I think I'd try xev looking at that wiki page.  I mean I know the  irrecord route works but all that button pressing and typing,  but using xev you still have to press the buttons to find out what it has.
<Gibby> hmm brb, let me go get another beer and i will try it, i mean right now the volume, numbers, arrow keys, clear, enter and ok work, just not the like play pause or anything to equal and I or M
<fluvvell> yeah, not worth spending too much time over I guess.
<Gibby> is there away i can just get the hex output of it? i could figure it our from there i thought that is what irw would do
<Gibby> where did you find the xev stuff?
<Gibby> o n/m
<fluvvell> if the  count{empty-beerbottles} >6  you might find the configuration goes out the window he he.
<fluvvell> yeah, its irrecord that gives you the hex codes.
<Gibby> i think i got it with xev now :)
<Gibby> will finish mapping tomorrow, taking my zotac down starts to see if i can get it working on my tv down there
<fluvvell> cheers Gibby.
<rhpot1991> fluvvell: irrecord once and back it up somewhere
<rhpot1991> thats what I've done in the past
<rhpot1991> empty beer bottles > 6 is an expensive night in my books
<fluvvell> rhpot1991, he he, yeah me too.
<fluvvell> rhpot1991, I've nearly always made a backup somewhere but sometimes I've edited them just to get the names a bit more consistent
<fluvvell> Gibby_away, you might need   apt-get install inputlirc as well
<_olo_> Hi All, my mythbox stopped showing recordings, google told that it might be "lenght missmatch" problem so upgraded to autobuilds 0.23.1, but problem persist. Backend records scheduled shows, livetv works fine. what else could i try without messing mysql completly? thanks
<_olo_> MSqlQuery::exec(DBManager1) SELECT data FROM settings WHERE value = 'queryinitialfilter' AND hostname = 'mythbox' <<<< Returns 1 row(s)
<_olo_> 2010-09-18 10:26:24.300 MSqlQuery::next(DBManager1) Result: "data = 0"
<_olo_> 2010-09-18 10:26:24.300 PlaybackBox Error: SortedList is Empty
<_olo_> that what it says runnung mythfrontend -v all and entering recordings. weird thing is it moans about /dev/sr0 No disk i've just noticed
<unwar> hi all
<unwar> can somebody tell me if Mythubuntu supports irda dongles for remotes?
<miststlkr> trying to add a remote frontend and did something wrong. I set the mast backend's IP address as the database location, and it loads the database fine, but when i try to play a video it tries to load the video fro localhost rather than the master server's location.  what did I screw up?
<toma> i've changed my motherboard which now includes intel hdmi graphics, but its output is way too green, almost as if blue is completely missing
<toma> anyone able to tell me how i can correct that?
<bogus-> wiggle around with your cable?
<toma> bogus-: i've first tried with a dvi->hdmi cable, but now i bought a hdmi->hdmi cable, and the problem remains
<bogus-> does the problem exist in your bios screen?
<toma> bogus-: the bios is not shown on the hdmi output
<bogus-> you also have a dvi output you use?
<toma> it has dvi output too, but not used
<tgm4883> miststlkr, does the master backend machine host the database as well?
<tgm4883> or is the db on a separate machien
<bogus-> can you pres delete and go to the bios menu?
<miststlkr> tgm4883 - I have it set up right now that way, yes.
<bogus-> because if that's not even blue, I think it's a hw problem
<tgm4883> miststlkr, ok, so the master backend has the database, is there a frontend on the masterbackend as well?
<toma> bogus-: well, i can not check that
<bogus-> maybe it's a driver setting
<toma> yeah
<bogus-> maybe it's a monitor setting
<toma> yeah
<bogus-> tried the monitor on another machine?
<bogus-> I don't know about the confiigurability of intel drivers in linux
<toma> bogus-: yes, my tv worked fine on my nvdia card i used up to an hour ago
<tgm4883> toma, US?
<toma> tgm4883: no, pal
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> usually ntsc/pal wrong settings show up as black/white picture, but I'd check that just in case
<bogus-> yep indeed, normally not green :)
<toma> tgm4883: i did not find any setting for that in the bios
<miststlkr> tgn4883 - Sorry, Let me be more specific instead of making you fish for info.  The way I have it set up right now is the HTPC hooked up tot he TV is a master backend and a frontend, and works fine as it is.  I am trying to add a frontend elsewhere.  That frontend had the HTPC's IP address set as the master backend and the database location.  When I go to "watch video" the database loads correctly from the master backend's lo
<miststlkr> cation but when I pick a video to play I get a "Please Waiting" then spit right back to the video window.  mythfrontend.log has an error that the file can't be found on localhost
<tgm4883> toma, might be in the driver settings in xorg
<tgm4883> miststlkr, on your masterbackend, go into mythtv-setup, is the backend location set as the actual ip address or 127.0.0.1?
<toma> The console is green too
<toma> grr
<bogus-> via ssh?
<tgm4883> the console is green too?
<tgm4883> wow
<tgm4883> sounds like faulty hardware/cable
<bogus-> indeed
<toma> 2 cables then
<bogus-> that's mostly the case when things turn green/blue/red :P
<toma> so must be my tv making a mess
<bogus-> why not the intel board? :p
<miststlkr> tgm4883 - the master backend has "localhost" as the local backend and the specific [static] IP under master
<tgm4883> miststlkr, use the actual IP for both
<miststlkr> rgr
<tgm4883> toma, could be the intel board, there are bad boards from the factory
<tgm4883> toma, also, are you using the same input on the tv that you were using with nvidia?
<toma> yes
<tgm4883> ok, then I think bad intel board
<tgm4883> out of curiosity, why not just use the nvidia board?
<toma> other mainboard and proc
<miststlkr> tgm4883 - Thanks, that was a stupid one....
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> miststlkr, no worries, it's an easy overlook since it works fine in one location
<miststlkr> so what did I essentially do, loop it back?  The frontend asked "where's the backend?" the other machine said "it's at localhost" so the frontend checked [its own] localhost?  if there were several backends, [c/w]ould you just daisy chain them doing that??
<miststlkr> meh, forgot to aim that last one, sorry.    I have a rather short stupid one now, if you have another minute.  I can't seem to figure out how to remove a Storage Group.   can add one, and edit an existing one, but what do I hit to remove one?
<tgm4883> miststlkr, to remove a storage group, highlight it and hit D
<miststlkr> :-/    sorry tgm4883... It's amateur night I guess :-\
<tgm4883> miststlkr, if there were multiple backends, you would select the actual IP for the local backend and the actual IP of the master backend
<tgm4883> the frontend connects to the master backend, and gets all info from there
<tgm4883> it's really easy when you don't use localhost in your environment
<miststlkr> tgm4883 - got it.  If I add a system that is only a frontend, I never saw where to add the backend's address.   Does it assume that the database is stored on the same system as the files, as I did?
<tgm4883> miststlkr, kinda
<tgm4883> it would query the database for the location
<tgm4883> which is why when it was set to localhost it confused the frontend
<miststlkr> excellent.  Thanks
<tgm4883> np
<miststlkr> tgm4883 - if you have a second for another, if for some reason I wanted to host videos on one backend and music-only on a different one, is that possible?
<Gibby_2> where is this channel logged at?
<mrand> Gibby_2: zinn knows I think?
<Zinn> Hi mrand, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Gibby_2> !channel log
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about channel log
<Gibby_2> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Gibby_2> !about
<Zinn> I am an IRC bot written in perl, but my code is not yet released.  I am named after Howard Zinn, you can learn more about him here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Zinn
<Gibby_2> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<Gibby_2> !you suck
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about you suck
<Gibby_2> lol hmmmm
<Gibby_2> !irc logs
<Zinn> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Gibby_2> zinn is no help there
<Zinn> Hi Gibby_2, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Gibby_2> yeah zinn tell me where the channel logs are !! lol
<tgm4883> I dont' think this channel is logged
<ComradeHaz`> Evening all. Having all sorts of fun with a new box I have put together. I had a test machine working with a new GPU that I am still using. I have now upgraded that test machine with most of a new machine. ie moved the new gpu and the hdd into a new box. Sadly, there are issues. The first thing I did was play an mkv that worked fine. Last night, however, I tried to play an iso that had previously
<tgm4883> I know -dev isn't
<Gibby_away>  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Generic_HID_%22MCE%22_Remotes
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Generic HID "MCE" Remotes - MythTV
<ComradeHaz`> played fine on the old hardware but it is causing crashes. I would like some assistance diagnosing those crashes now please but have more to tell you that may be of importance. (I have debugging tools installed and so forth but do not know really how to use them).#
<ComradeHaz`> The further information is that I decided that as I hadn't spent any appreciable time configureing my setup that I would just do a fresh install and get around these crashes that way but I have found that all Ubuntu installers send this GPU / mo-bo combo into spamming out something that is 'unsupported' or  'out of range' of my monitors.
<ComradeHaz`> Mythtv version 0.23.1+Version: 0.23.1+fixes26231-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu2
<ComradeHaz`> Gibby_2 what logs do you need?
<ComradeHaz`> I've been here for months :D
<mrand> Gibby_2: why isn't http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ helpful?  the logs are there.
<Zinn> [irclogs.ubuntu.com] Index of /
<ComradeHaz`> Oh, by the way, that mkv still plays. Nothing else I try does.
<mrand> tgm4883: I believe most all "official" ubuntu related channels are logged
<ComradeHaz`> Anyone there who can help?!
<ComradeHaz`> Please?!
<Gibby_2> mrand: yes it is there, searched for the wrong team
<Gibby_2> term i mean
<Gibby_2> ComradeHaz`: whats up?
<ComradeHaz`> Plsease sea above, I have described rather acuratelt.
<ComradeHaz`> *acurately.
<ComradeHaz`> *see
<ComradeHaz`> *please
 * ComradeHaz` cries :D
<mrand> ComradeHaz`: when you say nothing else does, have you tried something other than an iso?
<ComradeHaz`> Yes.
<ComradeHaz`> avi just now.
<Gibby_2> i was looking for the link i pasted from Gibby, had ran to my office and just repasted it. thanks for the log info tho
<Gibby_2> ComradeHaz`: What is your playback profile?
<ComradeHaz`> What do you mean?
<ComradeHaz`> Sorry, I have only been messing with Mythtv related stuff for a few weeks really
<Gibby_2> Under settings tv settings playback i believe
<mrand> ComradeHaz`: have you tried playing it back outside of myth?
<ComradeHaz`> Errm, I'm either being a n00b, 'missunderstandifying'  you or something :D
<ComradeHaz`> yes mrand, X crashes.
<mrand> What are you using to play it?  X shouldn't be crashing.   I'd be suspecting hardware problems.
<ComradeHaz`> sound of file plays, video window stays blank, X crashes.
<ComradeHaz`> VLC.
<ComradeHaz`> and whatever is default for frontend
<ComradeHaz`> real, iirc
<ComradeHaz`> and yeah, clearly there's some kind of incompatability between the mo-bo and the GOU in this box
<ComradeHaz`> *GPU
<ComradeHaz`> Funny thing is, it doesn't seem to manifest itself under windows.
<mrand> hmm, well then maybe it's not a hardware problem, but rather serious bugs in drivers
<ComradeHaz`> Aye, fwiw problem seems to exist for Debian propper too.
<ComradeHaz`> How do I get rid of all things nVidia?
<ComradeHaz`> I have an ati card I can try
<mrand> Sorry, you'll have to find some resources (via google or ubuntu help pages, or ubuntu forums).
<Gibby_2> ComradeHaz`: what is the GPU that is in it now?
<ComradeHaz`> GT210
<Gibby_2> what drivers are you using?
<ComradeHaz`> nvidia-glx
<Gibby_2> version?
<ComradeHaz`> I think, or whatever it is ubuntu installed iirc
<ComradeHaz`> Dunno, just removed them :D
<ComradeHaz`> Let's see.
<ComradeHaz`> Oh, cock, just rebooted machine when I meant to restart session
<ComradeHaz`> :D
<Gibby_2> oops
<ComradeHaz`> Oh good grief.
<Gibby_2> i will be back and forth, i am programing my remote via xev
<ComradeHaz`> this display looks a bit scary
<ComradeHaz`> I think the gpu just exploded.
<ComradeHaz`> just random pixles lightiong up
<ComradeHaz`> hmm,
<ComradeHaz`> nope, not gpu, it's showing debian installer correctly
<ComradeHaz`> (graphical)
<ComradeHaz`> non graphical throws an error
<ComradeHaz`> OK, so removing nvidia driver has boned me.
<ComradeHaz`> OK, how on earth do I trouble shoot this. It's clearly driver related as Windows works fine. Just tried again.
<ComradeHaz`> (and nvidia-glx works 'kind of'
<Gibby_2> yes, i would use the latest nvidia binary driver
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-09-19
<dewman> ahhh...  a night of beer.... yum.
<dewman> freaking dns servers.
<dewman> junk.
<dewman> anyone know what the good public dns ip is?
<dewman> err..google
<dewman> found it... 8.8.8.8
<tgm4883> dewman, some prefer opendns
<dewman> yeah. I think its the isp here in twon...small mom and pop.....
<tgm4883> there is also 4.2.2.1
<dewman> maybe its because I am moving 4 or 5 gigs across the network...
<dewman> heh
<dewman> i found a few cheap cisco switches on fleabay that should hopefully make a improvement from these dinky linksys hubs
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-09-12
<mikal> Hi. How do I determine what package I need in order to be running schema version 1038? I need that schema to be in sync with the MacOS client machines. The current package appears to be 1034.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-09-14
<scrads> hi guys im having trouble installing off of a live cd. first time was really slow, next time it nearly finished but crashed. did the same again but sooner, on retry
<superm1> scrads, do you have a crash report or logs or anything?
<scrads> the only thing i visibly get is "installation has crashed" i have read that you need root access to install, does the live cd give this automaticly.
<scrads> sorry if im asking obvioys questions, im complely new to linux
<superm1> scrads, the live cd is supposed to be pretty straightforward, no special access or anything
<superm1> so to debug, do this: once you get to the first page of installation where it gives you an option to try or install, choose "try"
<superm1> then you can invoke the installer from the desktop that comes up
<superm1> when it crashes, you just need to right click the desktop and choose "Terminal" and type "ubuntu-bug ubiquity" (no quotes) and it will file a bug for you
<scrads> cheers i'll give that a go later then.
<scrads> as an aside. ive loaded the cd image on my removeable hdd. can i run the install off that, using livecd to boot into desktop. I can see the files but dont know which/how to run it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-09-16
<heinzie80> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<heinzie80> hi, anyone available for help? Can't get my setup to work.... I See "format_to_mode() does not recognize V4L1" message in backend log....
<heinzie80> sorry if I am doing something wrong, I am new to IRC, please let me know if I am doing something inappropriate
<kayaman> i need a driver for tuner
<snwblind> hi, i'm having some problems on getting mymote on iphone to work. I've enabled network remote control interface from the fronted and tried netcatting and telnetting the port 6546 and got through from another computer succesfully. Problem is that mymote finds my backend and frontend but gets stuck on "Connecting…" screen. Any good ideas what i might be missing?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-09-17
<UbAh> following the directions in http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HD-PVR to get my haupage HD PVR up and running and when I cat the video I get:
<UbAh> $ cat /dev/video0 > test.ts cat: /dev/video0: Input/output error
<UbAh> any help would be apreciated
<UbAh> ok I figured that out, but still having trouble getting any video from the hd-pvr...
<ohkie> hi. i was messing around with the login sessions on my mythbuntu and set xbmc as the "session"... now i cant seem to get back to the desktop. if i close xbmc it takes me back to the login screen for ubuntu. is there a way to fix this? :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-09-18
<prologic> hey all, I'm using a Hauppguage HVR-2200 and just installed MythBuntu, when I run mythtv-setup and try to define a new capture card I don't see my card there
<prologic> I can see it in lspci -kv with the right driver in use, etc
<TandyUK2> hi guys i wonder if u can help
<TandyUK2> i have 2 frontends, one is a shared fe/be, the other is a standalone fe
<TandyUK2> i have the same theme, and versions of all the software on both machines, and afact the same settings
<TandyUK2> no the shared fe/be, the main menu lists Media Library, Manage Recordings, Information center, optical discs, watch tv and utilities/setup
<TandyUK2> on the standalone fe, it shows TV, Internet video, music, videos, images, games, weather, news feeds, web, archive files and setup
<dekarl> sounds like either a different set of plugins being installed of you have different menu themes selected
<TandyUK2> how can i get both showing exactly the same menu (preferable whats on the standalone fe, but as long as both end up the same lol)
<TandyUK2> ive just double checked that and installed all the themes andplugins on both machines
<TandyUK2> and did a full update with synaptic
<TandyUK2> lemme try rebooting the be i cant remember if it had one yesterday
<dekarl> you'll find it in the Setting -> Apperance -> Menu theme
<TandyUK2> ok cool
<TandyUK2> just waiting for the fe to boot
<TandyUK2> ive changed the themes etc on both this morning but hadnt noticed that setting
<TandyUK2> ok one was on default the other was classic :)
<dekarl> glad it was so easy
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-09-11
<rhpot1991> superm1: tgm4883 mrand dmfrey wants to report a bug for the user's groups, where should that go
<tgm4883> the users group?
<dmfrey> just wanted to see if dialout could be added to the main users groups by default
<rhpot1991> he says it should be in the dial out group for access to libcec
<dmfrey> libcec is for access to the usb cec adapters
<dmfrey> i also noticed that the ChannelIcons storage group is not being created, so no channel icons are downloading
<tgm4883> is that a new storage group?
<tgm4883> I don't remember that one
<dmfrey> i was looking into why my channel icons weren't showing on new 12.04 backend install
<dmfrey> i guess they used to be in ~.mythtv/channels
<dmfrey> but the documentation seems to indicate they should now be in (in mythbuntu) /var/lib/mythtv/channels and mythfrontend looks for them in the Storage group ChannelIcons
<tgm4883> Bugs go at https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+filebug
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] OpenID transaction in progress
<tgm4883> why does libcec need dialout?
<dmfrey> that is the group the /dev/ttyACM0 device gets created into
<dmfrey> pulse-eight usb cec adapter
<tgm4883> Does that group make sense for that device?
<tgm4883> secondly, does the device need to be accessed by the frontend or backend?
<dmfrey> not sure if it makes sense, i will ask in the pulse-eight channel if that is preferred
<dmfrey> it is accessed in the frontend
<dmfrey> if you don't have libcec installed, you usually see 'cecadapter.cpp:128 (Open) CECAdapter: Failed to load libcec.' in the logs
<superm1> dmfrey: does the backend user need to be in it or the frontend user?
<tgm4883> superm1, sounds like frontend user
<dmfrey> frontend
<superm1> dmfrey: hmm well the default user ubuntu creates gets put in the dialout group
<dmfrey> weird, mine wasn't in there
<dmfrey> this was a fresh install from sunday night
<dmfrey> i check both my machines, fresh install from sunday night and monday morning, one is x86_64, other is 32 pae and neither have dialout in the groups
<superm1> hmm weird, what did you install from?
<superm1> mythbuntu ISO or ubuntu ISO or ubuntu server ISO
<dmfrey> mythbuntu iso
<superm1> hmm weird
<dmfrey> ok, i had to not only add libcec but libcec-dev to get mythfrontend to recognize that libcec was installed
<dmfrey> went looking through the cecadapter.cpp and saw the libcec headers it was trying to load which were not on my system
<dmfrey> installing the dev package fixed that
<tgm4883> dmfrey, I think I'm too invested in this email thread for a project I don't even work on
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: welcome aboard
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, yea, I'm kinda tired of people that demand things for free
<rhpot1991> I'm tired of visual studio crashing
<dmfrey> rhpot1991, shoot me now, haven't looked at visual studio in over 10 years :)
<dmfrey> tgm4883, yeah, i am not sure what he thinks that will do that something like mythexport doesn't already do
<dmfrey> plus the app would in essence have to watch the program for your in order to download and store, it would still need to kick off a hls stream
<dmfrey> my last email pretty much says it is not gonna do it
<tgm4883> dmfrey, I think he just wants it more integrated, which would probably be great, but would require a lot more on the app side and probably still be clunky
<tgm4883> yea my last email basically says patches probably welcome
<rhpot1991> I misunderstood what he was asking I guess
<rhpot1991> I though the wanted to access recordings without transcoding
<rhpot1991> the problem with local storage is that its anti HLS too
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, he doesn't want to wait for transcoding
<tgm4883> so no mythexport, yes HLS
<rhpot1991> in theory we could prob wget it all, modify the playlist and have it pull from local
<dmfrey> i am not sure that you could record the hls stream to a file in java anyway
<rhpot1991> playlist isn't done until the transcoding is done too
<tgm4883> dmfrey, could you just store the file chunks?
<rhpot1991> so you can't pull till everything is done
<tgm4883> as rhpot1991 said, store the m3u8 file, alter it for local playback of the file chunks, and be on your way?
<rhpot1991> not a great solution due to things I just said though
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, I don't like the timeframe of it, taking super long to actually get the files needed
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, I think it's perfectly fine though size wise
<dmfrey> tgm4883, i don't think so, since they are offloaded to an external player
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: ya I thought he wanted no transcoding which leads to huge files
<tgm4883> dmfrey, well what do you do right now? You download the m3u8 file and hand it to VIDPLAYER?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, no he wants HLS to transcode it
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: ya
<rhpot1991> get the playlist via the api call
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, even then, except for nexus devices I don't think size matters ;)
<rhpot1991> pump that to the player
<rhpot1991> who handles the rest
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: well even if you max out with a 32gb card
<rhpot1991> thats maybe 2-3 large recordings
<rhpot1991> I was going to explore doing some local non transcoding with google tv possibly
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, I think that is probably all you need, but if you HLS transcode it you should get more
<rhpot1991> if you are local and it can handle your content no reason you need ot transcode
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, dmfrey so what if you download the m3u8 file to a cache dir, edit it, then hand it over to VIDPLAYER?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: its built as the transcoding happens I believe
<rhpot1991> so you'd have to wait till all transcoding was done
<rhpot1991> get it then, modify, use
<dmfrey> but soon they will be introducing an ondemand hls
<tgm4883> ondemand?
<dmfrey> you will literally be able to jump to a specific spot in the program
<tgm4883> isn't it already on demand?
<tgm4883> ah
<dmfrey> it will all be coded into the rest endpoint
<tgm4883> that will be nice :)
<dmfrey> including video size, bitrate, etc
<tgm4883> then you could do what netflix does I'm guessing
<tgm4883> adjusting bitrate on the fly?
<dmfrey> pretty much
<dmfrey> could possibly
<dmfrey> until i see it, i am not sure
<dmfrey> probably be in on .27
<tgm4883> I'm assuming there is still file storage though on the backend for HLS transcodes
<dmfrey> if not .28
<dmfrey> i assume so. in the streaming storage group
<dmfrey> now that i think about it, we could probably make the app kick off a hls stream, so that it pre-transcodes on the backend, then you can come to it whenever you want
<dmfrey> right now we start it, wait, then play it
<dmfrey> when done, we kill the stream
<dmfrey> on the backend
<tgm4883> yea I think the main issue is the transcoding time
<dmfrey> could almost implement a watch it later feature so it is already transcoded on the backend
<dmfrey> then should be able to ff and rew
<dmfrey> that might be something to think about
<dmfrey> i gotta get my data loading issues solved first
<dmfrey> so its not so slow for people
<tgm4883> dmfrey, if you did a watch it later feature, you could make that a prerequiset of 'download locally"
<dmfrey> true
<tgm4883> so with the data loading issues, you are pulling the entire schedule?
<dmfrey> not sure if the myth services api allows for downloading the .m3u8 files themselves
<dmfrey> the first time through, i load each day at a time, then parse it to a db
<tgm4883> is that really necessary?
<dmfrey> that is for implementing a youtube like search from the action bar
<tgm4883> hmm
<dmfrey> like mythweb does it
<dmfrey> i don't want to be constantly accessing the the backend
<dmfrey> my thought now is to download hour chunks  and store them as json
<dmfrey> use that for the program guide when you page through the hours and days from local files
<tgm4883> dmfrey, well, I only think you need it locally if you want to have offline searching
<tgm4883> which I don't think is needed
<dmfrey> implement etag into them so i know when data changes to redownload a chunk here and there
<tgm4883> what if there was a services API for searching the schedule?
<dmfrey> i didn't find one
<tgm4883> right, I meant if one was added
<dmfrey> maybe it will be added, but don't think that is available now
<tgm4883> probably right
<tgm4883> similar to the "list titles" being unavailable
<dmfrey> in the /Guide services, you can get the program guide, get details for a particular program, or the channel icon
<dmfrey> yeah
<dmfrey> maybe in the /Dvr GetFilteredProgramList, but that might be for just what you have recorded already
<tgm4883> yea that is just what is recorded already
<tgm4883> and that returns way too much info IMO
<dmfrey> so, following android design guidelines, download data locally, store in content provider, only access network when needed
<tgm4883> ah
<dmfrey> pretty much to save battery, etc.
<tgm4883> that changes things
<dmfrey> global search needs content provider
<dmfrey> so if i keep the files locally, i can use them, parse them when needed, etc.
<dmfrey> setup alarm tasks to delete old stuff
<dmfrey> and, once etag is publicly available, can use that to determine of the network resource changed and only download when needed
<dmfrey> i like json for local storage because i can parse that in java much faster than xml
<dmfrey> plus for the program guide i put in the latest version, the data is already structured in the format i need to move through that pager
<dmfrey> and have been reading up on managing some caches of files for quicker ui/ux response
<dmfrey> could prove to be quite a fast interface
<dmfrey> so basically when you start the app, start downloading the data chunks in the background and let you do whatever you want in the app
<tgm4883> right, which makes sense
<dmfrey> however, you will only be able see the data up to the point where you downloaded it
<dmfrey> which i think is acceptable
<tgm4883> which I think is reasonable
<dmfrey> since it will eventually fill in everything
<tgm4883> exactly
<tgm4883> so probably just grab the more often used stuff first
<tgm4883> probably schedules last
<dmfrey> right
<rhpot1991> ignore where type == reality tv
<rhpot1991> populate with breaking bad instead
<dmfrey> :)
<kenalex> hello
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-09-12
<tgm4883> ping anyone
<tgm4883> correction
<tgm4883> ping anyone that wants to comment on a theme change I might make
<HenkPoley> Hi, who should I contact to get https://github.com/MythTV/mythtv/pull/24 integrated in the 0.25-fixes build ?
<Zinn> [github.com] Fix Channel Tuning Broken with DVB-C (Ziggo), closes #7486 by bas-t · Pull Request #24 · MythTV/mythtv · GitHub
<mal2> hi, trying to run mythbackend setup. It's asking for my password to add me to the mythtv group. I enter my password and it is deemed wrong, what can I do?
<dmfrey> tgm4883, hopefully i have quelled all their bickering by just telling them to post enhancement requests on the github page
<mal2> mythbackend keeps asking for my password but I keep entering it, and it keeps telling me it's wrong
<dmfrey> when does it prompt you for the password?
<mal2> when it wants to add me to the mythtv group for starters
<dmfrey> you should already be in that group
<dmfrey> from command line, enter 'groups', one should be mythtv
<mal2> I downloaded mythtv later
<mal2> maybe thaat has something to do with it
<mal2> yes
<mal2> one is
<dmfrey> try editing /etc/group and add your user id to the mythtv group, then either log out or reboot
<dmfrey> if it is already there, then I am not sure what is asking you to be added to the mythtv group
<dmfrey> is it just an ubuntu system that you have added mythtv to?
<dmfrey> via packages in apt?
<dmfrey> via source?
<mal2> lubuntu
<mal2> synaptic
<dmfrey> everything seemed to install correctly?
<mal2> yes
<mal2> I'm now in that group but...
<mal2> when I try to enter the setup it wants to stop the backend
<mal2> asks me for password again
<dmfrey> that's expected
<mal2> and tells me it's wrong
<dmfrey> tells you what is wrong?
<mal2> my password
<dmfrey> oh, password
<dmfrey> should be your user password for when you run update manager or synaptic
<mal2> yes
<mal2> I KNOW my password is correct
<dmfrey> i am not doubting that
<dmfrey> i wasn't sure if you were using that one or the mythtv password
<mal2> I set that the same
<mal2> I've changed mine to no avail
<qwebirc29475> can the mythtv user get root/sudo ?
<mal2> and changed it back
<qwebirc29475> aka, mal2, is it in sudoers ?
<dmfrey> are you trying to run as mythtv or your desktop user?
<mal2> dmfrey yes
<qwebirc29475> .. /etc/sudoers even
<dmfrey> which is it?
<mal2> seems I am not in the sudoers file
<dmfrey> then how are you running updates with that user?
<mal2> beats me
<mal2> I can't add myself to the sudoers file as I can 't get access
<mal2> hmmm
<mal2> any ideas?
<mal2> I can't find any useful info on this, I have found stuff telling me "visudo" but thta's no good
<qwebirc29475> mal2, what does `groups` say for your user and mythtv accounts ?
<mal2> 'group' for user mal:x:1000:
<mal2> mythtv:x:120:mal
<qwebirc29475> no what does the command `groups` say?
<mal2> mal mythtv
<qwebirc29475> that's pretty odd, can you still play audio as any of those users, or access the CD/DVD ?
<qwebirc29475> oh wait, audio is not in a group anymore
<mal2> thinking of starting again
<mal2> something's fubar somewhere
<mal2> this is messed up, I can't even unmount a drive
<mal2> can I switch the terminal to the mythtv user?
<qwebirc29475> su mythtv ? then enter password
<mal2> hmmm, it says "added user mythtv" that seems odd
<mal2> okay now it says mythtv is not in the sudoers file either
<mal2> seems I have no sudo access at all
<qwebirc29475> are you currently in a normal startup mode? (aka not single-user mode)
<qwebirc29475> some of the recovery modes might not load groups or something
<mal2> I googled and it's tel;ing me recovery mode
<qwebirc29475> yeah, in the recovery mode you basically get root
<mal2> I'll do that
<qwebirc29475> then you may be able to restore some sanity if you know how :P
<mal2> what could possibly go wrong? 8)
<qwebirc29475> What does this button do? Ooooohh shiny..
<mal2> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand we're back
<mal2> I i have sudo again
<mal2> now....where was I?
<mal2> still getting the wrong password error though in myth bakend setup
<qwebirc29475> you could also try to just stop mythtv-backend: `sudo service mythtv-backend stop`
<qwebirc29475> On my backend that part of mythtv-setup doesn't work either
<qwebirc29475> Oh, and if your sudo is gone again you've got a rootkit :P
<mal2> after 3 wrong attempts it starts the mythbackend setup thing anyway
<mal2> thanks for all your help
<mal2> really late
<mal2> gonna stop
<mal2> I've made mistakes when really tired before...
<mal2> cheers
<qwebirc29475> How would you make a diff from this: https://github.com/bas-t/mythtv/commit/121944723e49bc81cbc31f7db932b97c612726d6 ?
<Zinn> [github.com] Fix Channel Tuning Broken with DVB-C (Ziggo), closes #7486 · 1219447 · bas-t/mythtv · GitHub
<qwebirc29475> So I can add it as a patch to a .deb file (as described here http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki/recipes )
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] Recipes | Mythbuntu
<qwebirc29475> clone the full git, or does github have a backdoor for raw diff access ?
<qwebirc29475> Ohhh, that's easy. Just add .diff to the URL
<qwebirc29475> Hmm mythtv's packaging.git scripts error out on a fresh mythbuntu 12.04.1
<qwebirc29475> missing get-build-deps
<tgm4883> qwebirc29475, are you running build-debs.sh?
<qwebirc29475> tgm4883: yes
<qwebirc29475> on a fresh 12.04.1 primary mythtv-backend VM
<tgm4883> qwebirc29475, looks like get-build-deps was removed in 11.04
<tgm4883> discussion here https://github.com/MythTV/packaging/pull/26
<Zinn> [github.com] In Ubuntu Precise the script 'get-build-deps' is no longer present by bas-t · Pull Request #26 · MythTV/packaging · GitHub
<stuartm> superm1: tgm4883: upgrading to oneric and it's telling me that mythtv-frontend depends on transcode - any idea why?
<tgm4883> stuartm, is it needed for ripping?
<stuartm> no, we've not supported ripping for a long time now
<stuartm> well not ripping of DVD/Bluray
<tgm4883> it's set as a dependency, but IDK why
<tgm4883> I didn't add it
<stuartm> possibly a legacy dep then
<tgm4883> possibly
<tgm4883> I'll grab some lunch and let superm1 decide
<stuartm> under missing deps, installing mythtv-backend didn't install mysql ...
<tgm4883> stuartm, it wouldn't
<tgm4883> you're looking for mythtv-backend-master
<stuartm> tgm4883: ahh, doing this all blind
<superm1> stuartm: mmm there was a good reason that it pulled that in back then
<superm1> i don't think it was for ripping, because that would have come from the mythdvd plugin
<superm1> of course debian/changelog doesn't show that well
<stuartm> having problems with auto login and lightdm, I've modified lightdm.conf with autologin-user=<username> and all the other recommended stuff, but it still prompts for the username/password
<superm1> stuartm: are you also specifying the user-session and greeter-session?
<superm1> and also do you have mythbuntu-lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf in the directory?
<superm1> i know a few releases back we had a weird upgrade problem with the transition to lightdm that wasn't sorted out until next release
<stuartm> yes, yes and yes
<superm1> is gdm still installed and being used maybe?
<stuartm> no
<stuartm> it's definitely using lightdm and other config options such as allow-guest=false are being honoured
<superm1> hmm interesting
<stuartm> ah, fixed it, it didn't like "autologin-session=lightdm-autologin" which I added based on a forum post by you on the subject
<superm1> it could be that the syntax isn't consistent among releases
<superm1> which i think might be the case
<stuartm> no, that didn't work, just looked like it had from the logs (I'm moving between rooms)
<superm1> if you can go all the way up to precise on the upgrades, you should
<superm1> then you'll be on the long term release and not have to touch for a while the infrastructure
<superm1> and then you can sort out this lightdm problem (if it still exists) on precise
<stuartm> [+0.60s] DEBUG: Failed to load session file /usr/share/xsessions/mythbuntu.desktop: No such file or directory:
<stuartm> that's the only error from the logs, not sure why though
<superm1> oh you're missing the mythbuntu xfce session
<stuartm> superm1: I will, but given how much trouble going from natty to oneric has caused, and several hours now of working on it, I need to get that machine back up and working for a day or two before I'll have time to upgrade further
<superm1> you'll need the mythbuntu-default-settings package
<superm1> which should have come in via mythbuntu-desktop metapackage (if you've removed that)
<superm1> sorry to hear how much  trouble it was coming from natty to oneiric
<stuartm> I went to pull in the -desktop package, but figured it wasn't required when it wanted to install chrome etc
<superm1> part of the reason we want to focus on just LTS.  we might actually be able to put enough testing behind it to encourage people to upgrade from one LTS to another
<superm1> stuartm: you can install the desktop package with --no-install-recommends
<stuartm> superm1: most of the problems I had weren't mythbuntu's fault, all ubuntu and a minor mistake on my part (I think)
<superm1> and then it won't pull in extra stuff like chrome if you don't want it
<superm1> yeah even stuff that is ubuntu's fault, it's better that we can catch it and all work on fixing it together rather than relying on them and pointing fingers when stuff breaks
<stuartm> superm1: ah, ok that's better
<stuartm> I've still not got audio working again, that's strange since it works before I login but not afterwards :(
<superm1> oh that's really weird
<superm1> did pulse get pulled in somehow?
<stuartm> no, made very sure that it's not installed
<stuartm> anyway, slowly getting there, I'll call it a night and maybe get the remaining issues (just the audio I think) sorted tomorrow morning
<superm1> good luck :)
<stuartm> heh, one last reboot to test the autologin properly and audio has started working, not going to dwell on the why
<stuartm> but I'll need to dig out a backup of my lirc config because it seems mine has been overwritten
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-09-13
<qwebirc25335> trying to set up vnc on headless backend without a video card. i installed Xvfb but dont know how to configure it for x11vnc
<qwebirc25335> ill try again latter. thanks
<Macross_Plus> nebody awake here??
<mal2> HI I can't  stop my backend and I've googled and tried every command I found. I'm using mythbuntu, please help
<dmfrey> service stop mythtv-backend
<mal2> stop: unrecognized service
<mal2> no, doesn't work
<mal2> I get the message I listed ther
<dmfrey> then try /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend stop
<rhpot1991> sudo service mythtv-backend stop
<stuartm> if all else fails killall -9 mythbackend
<dmfrey> oops, had that command backwards
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-09-14
<qwebirc12752> noob here. I just install mythbuntu on a spare pc i had, so it was a clean installation. I'm using a PVR-150 for a tuner. How do I configure the tuner ? the setup wizard didn't ask about it, and i can't seem to find any other option for configuring tuners
<bennylb0> I just installed Mythbuntu 12.04 and my DTV2000DS is not listed with lscpi or lsusb? How can I get the Kernel to recognise the card?
<bennylb0> It is recognised on vanilla installation of Ubuntu 12.04
<qwebirc33587> Hi I got a problem whis my Video capture card, I can make it work.
<qwebirc33587>  Do you know a good tutorial or web page for solve my problem ?
<bennylb0> @qwebirc This is good place to start http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<Zinn> [linuxtv.org] Main Page - LinuxTVWiki
<qwebirc33587> Hi I got a problem whis my Video capture card Asus P7131 on Mythuhbuntu 12.04, I can't make it work.
<bennylb0> I went offline for a while just wondering whether anyone had ideas about the DTV2000DS not being listed with lsusb lspci?
<wangel> hello.  Does anyone have trouble with Mythtv recording schedules?  if I'm watching LiveTV and something is scheduled to record on another channel, I get the popup asking what I want to do... the default is to watch and record the upcoming show ... but it never does that.  It just times out, stays on the channel I'm watching, and doesn't record anything =(
<tgm4883`> wangel, that sounds like an issue with livetv, not recording schedules
<tgm4883`> I don't use livetv though
<wangel> i can't find the link now, but I think it's a bug in mythtv 0.25 =/
<wangel> found a ticket on it this am, had to leave for work and now I can't find it again, hahaha
<wangel> mythtv isn't for watching LiveTV? hmm?
<tgm4883`> pretty sure I never said that
<tgm4883`> now I do tell people not to use LiveTV
<wangel> no, that's what I'm reading :D
<tgm4883`> IMO livetv is antiquated
<wangel> no for watching the news/weather :D
<wangel> err, not
<wangel> well, I have 1 tuner
<wangel> just ordered a HdHomerun
<wangel> so what I'll probably do is setup Myth to record off 2 tuners and use 1 tuner just for LiveTV
<wangel> that's possible right?
<tgm4883`> yea
<wangel> word, so everyone wins :D
<wangel> tgm4883, I can force LiveTV to use a specific tuner, right?
<tgm4883> wangel, I believe so, I'm not 100% sure but I think you can set it for use with a specific recording type
<tgm4883> wangel, although IMO it's at least better to just let mythtv use all the tuners, and tell it to start live tv using the last tuner
<tgm4883> (it starts scheduling with tuner 1)
<wangel> tgm4883, ahhh... ok yah.  That was the plan :D
<dmfrey> tgm4883, you wanna try out the android app for me before I push it to the github download area?
<dmfrey> tgm4883, https://dl.dropbox.com/u/14169722/mythtv-for-android/mythtv-for-android-2012-09-14.apk
<Zinn> [dl.dropbox.com] N/A
<dmfrey> anyone else, feel free to try it out as well
<dmfrey> gonna push it to github in a bit
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: I haven't had a chance to poke yet, deployments happening at work this week so I'm swamped
<dmfrey> np, it is out there and pushed to master
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-09-15
<bsilvereagle> I just installed mythbuntu 12.04 and set the output on my video card to S-Video...before realizing that I don't have any S-Video devices. Is there a way to change that to VGA? I'm ssh'd into the box at the moment.
<ball> Are there any general htpc or streaming media channels on Freenode?
<qwebirc95259> hello, does mythbuntu work with cctv cameras ?
<ball> I like that question.
<ball> brb, lunch
<tgm4883> qwebirc95259, there is mythzoneminder, which is a plugin for  zoneminder, which is probably what you want
<qwebirc95259> ok thanks
<Vijay1> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Vijay1> hi everyone I am installing mythbuntu backend (with fronted) and keep getting access denied.  this is ona network so i changed ip to a non 127.0.01
<Vijay1> sorry 127.0.0.1
<Vijay1> tried reconfiguring via mcc also via shell for mysql to make sure passwords were ok
<Vijay1> also telnet into the 192.168.0.106 address on port 3306 works fine
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-09-16
<Vijay1> hmm my backend isnt staying up
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-09-09
<sabhain> superm1: thanks.  So I can just create a 10-monitor with my DPMS argument on "Monitor0" and it will process the same way as it did when it was all baked in to xorg.conf?
<superm1> sabhain: yeah i believe so
<superm1> you can make it any name/number you want
<superm1> it just parses in order
<qwebirc2459> hello
<qwebirc2459> can someone help me?
<superm1> !ask
<Zinn> Please feel free to ask your question without asking if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<qwebirc2459> I want to put ubuntu on archos tv+ mediaplayer
<qwebirc2459> is that possible?
<qwebirc2459> or mythbuntu
<DonkeyHotei> what cpu does that have?
<qwebirc2459> no idea
<qwebirc2459> it runs on android
<superm1> you can run the mythtv android client if you want
<superm1> but it's probably going to be more difficult to get a standard linux OS on it
<DonkeyHotei> qwebirc2459: did you want it as frontend-only, or backend?
<qwebirc2459> I just wanna run it as a mediaplayer
<qwebirc2459> this android os sucks bigtime
<superm1> if you just want to do media playback you might just want to look at XBMC for android instead and running that full time
<superm1> mythtv for android is more intended for consuming media from a mythtv backend
<qwebirc2459> i can"t acces my archos it on setup screen and lost the remote
<qwebirc2459> so i tought replace the os
<qwebirc2459> or isn't that so easy?
<superm1> ah, well probably not going to happen easily
<superm1> mythbuntu is intended for x86 general purpose computers
<qwebirc2459> ok.. any orther tips
<qwebirc2459> to run something else on it?
<tgm4883> x86, x86_64, maybe armel (or is it armhf?)
<DonkeyHotei> there's a myth for android too?
<qwebirc2459> but that's installing it in android
<superm1> DonkeyHotei: yeah it's a client that uses HLS to do the streaming though, so if you don't have a beefy backend it won't be able to stream realtime
<superm1> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mythtv
<DonkeyHotei> what's HLS?
<superm1> http live streaming
<qwebirc2459> But what about streaming from the hd inside the archos?
<qwebirc2459> that's all i need
<qwebirc2459> the rest i can do from the laptop
<DonkeyHotei> then you probably want xbmc, but its android hardware support is limited
<qwebirc2459> Never tought a simple device like this can be so hacko difficult t
<qwebirc2459> to hack
<superm1> well look for communities around the device, it's entirely possible there is something you can do with it
<superm1> mythbuntu isn't that though
<qwebirc2459> The garbage bin lol
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-09-11
<Hydr0p0nX> so uh, i had to replace my drive holding / , ended up upgrading to 500GB (from 160), now have 340GB unpartitioned and trying to decide best use
<Hydr0p0nX> I have 3x2tb for storage, so this disk is just / /boot and /swap
<Hydr0p0nX> would I do better to extend the root partition to take up the remaining room or add a mountpoint for /var/lib/myth and/or /home ?
 * sabhain is having some storage envy.
<Hydr0p0nX> if it makes you feel better ... i'm sure my powersupply is hurting
 * Patrickdk just uses 8gigs for /
<sabhain> about 6 years ago, I thought that 2TB total storage, including for movies & ISOs would be way more than enough.
<Korny> ``/me is running 24 TB total right now :/
<Korny> errr
 * Korny test
<Hydr0p0nX> old board, had to mod firmware to support 2tb disks
<Hydr0p0nX> but, i'm planning on upgrading it next year
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-09-12
<louisdk> Why is 0.27 listed as current @ mythbuntu.org/repos when it's still in development?
<Shadow__X> maybe a mixup because its RC
<louisdk> Shadow__X: Okay. In mythbuntu control centre. 0.27 is still listed as a dev release upon refresh.
<Shadow__X> louisdk: i am not associated with the team so i am not entireley sure
<louisdk> Ok. Then I assume it's just early preparation on the website :)
<Hydr0p0nX> noooooooo
<Hydr0p0nX> I JUST got 0.26 running well
<Hydr0p0nX> heh
<louisdk> Hydr0p0nX: I've upgraded from 0.25 to 0.26 without probs. I'm crossing fingers this time :)
<tgm4883> louisdk, I suppose you could say that is in error. That image is generated daily
<louisdk> I've noticed that if I install Mythbuntu 12.04 in an another language than English, like Danish the MythTV software itself it still in English. Wouldn't this be considered a bug?
<tgm4883> louisdk, IDK, maybe. Did you switch the mythtv interface to danish?
<superm1> louisdk: Shadow__X it's because upstream has created a '-fixes' branch for it and it's near release ys
<superm1> the scripts look for -fixes branches to declare what's stable and unstable
<louisdk> tgm4883: Yes I did and it works fine :)
<tgm4883> louisdk, I don't know if we could automate that at all, I'll defer to superm1 for that
<superm1> hmm well maybe mythtv's default language if not set for a system should obey the LC_* env variables and that would solve it
<tgm4883> superm1, Is there a "default" setting for language?
<superm1> well when you pick a different language in install time it goes and sets up stuff up stuff in /etc somewhere
<superm1> and that gets sourced by all users
<superm1> but then can be overriden fro an X session
<tgm4883> I meant in MythTV, but there isn't a "default" setting
<superm1> well this can be something to look into
<superm1> along with everythign else
<tgm4883> superm1, I think part of the problem is it's overlooked since it autoconfigs itself
<tgm4883> since usually it asks during the initial config
<louisdk> tgm4883: Okay thx
<superm1> tgm4883: ah yeah probably
<qwebirc86944> Yo! I dont have a real serrious problem.  I'm looking for any kind of instructions for the ability to simply pause LiveTV (or even exit & pause automatically), return to the main menu, do some stuff like browse recordings, then go back into watch TV and continue where I left off.  Any links or advice?  Easy, Hard? Thoughts, dumb?  As I recall the old ReplayTV did this or somthing like it.  I almost expected it by default a
<qwebirc86944> I know I could tell it to simply add it to my recordings but, It would be nice not to have to worry about cleaning up after.
<tgm4883> qwebirc86944, err, don't watch live tv?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-09-13
<rhpot1991> grr he's gone
<rhpot1991> if he hits record on his remote it should take it from live tv to recordings
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-09-15
<qwebirc60304> I am trying to get mythbuntu 12.04 working with intel graphics and vaapi with no luck. No video when attempting to playback and screen freezes
<raygus> #join mythtv
<qwebirc33097> Is the ceton inifiniTV tuner officially supported?
<DonkeyHotei> qwebirc33097: the pcie variety is, not sure about the others
<raygus> Hello I am trying to get mythbuntu 12.04.3 working with Intel VAAPI and cant get play back to work
<raygus> when I playback with VAAPI, I get blank screen
<qwebirc21324> hi everyone
<qwebirc33097> Thanks DonkeyHotei
<shodan45> I'm just getting started with mythtv. I already have a decent server running 12.04 (headless) that I use for file serving, etc. Should I just add mythtv on top of that, or install it inside a VM?
<shodan45> I guess my question boils down to: what risk is there that installing mythtv backend will mess up something on my current install?
<shodan45> also, how configurable/hackable is the frontend install? can I change mount points to use nfs, for example?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-09-08
<qwebirc54302> hi
<qwebirc54302> hello
<qwebirc37174> +i
<qwebirc37174> I currently am using a laptop as a frontend with HDMI out to a TV.  Every time the tv turns off the display defaults back to the laptop.(lid is closed) Is there any way to stop this and force the display to stay with the HDMI port regardless of attached status?
<Yippee38> Hi.  I'm installing Mythbuntu 14.04.1 for the first time.  I can't figure out how to set the installation to use a static IP address.  Can anybody tell me how to set a static IP during installation?
<tgm4883> Yippee38: I don't believe you can during install
<Yippee38> Ok.  So I'll just have to change it once it's all installed then.  Right?
<tgm4883> Yippee38: yes
<Yippee38> Great.  Thanks for your help.  I think I was confused because Ubuntu wouldn't let me complete the install without connecting to the internet.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-09-09
<IZZI4> Not sure the proper way of asking, but I was hoping to get some help in stopping my laptop from changing display outputs when my tv turns off.  Curently the laptop disables the HDMI output and enables the screen forcing me to manually switch back each time I want to use the frontend
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-09-14
<taylorr> superm1_: just a quick thing I ran into with mythbuntu is that /etc/logrotate.d/mythtv-frontend doesn't have a 'missingok' for the /var/log/mythtv/mythmediaserver.log entry
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-09-09
<qwebirc31214> Hello. I recently installed Mythbuntu 0.27. I am attempting to setup a user job to run HandbrakeCLI to transcode my recordings. I have setup the job correctly and can run it manually. However, when a recording completes, the user job does not queue. I have selected "Allow User Job 1" in the Backend Setup, and "Run User Job 1" in my default recording rule. Are there other options which I need to enable to automatically qu
<qwebirc31214> I have apparently solved my own problem. Found an article talking about mythbackend caching settings for an hour. I ran mythutil --clearcache, and my next recording kicked off the User Job. Thank you for your time.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-09-13
<jarnos> What kind of benefit I get of using 64 bit release rather than 32 bit release in mythbuntu client?
<jarnos> Or server?
<jarnos> I suppose, that if I don
<jarnos> 't do conversion on the server, 64bit is not much needed.
<jarnos> client=frontend, server=backend
<Shadow__X> if you have more than 4gb of ram....
<Shadow__X> i don't see why someone would voluntarily run 32bit at this point
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-09-14
<qwebirc14383> hi
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-09-16
<qwebirc15543> hello, I upgraded Mythbuntu to 2.8 on 16.04 and since then when ever I turn off the tv the video is disabled and I must log out or restart Ubuntu (through vnc) with the tv on to get video back.
